#ubuntu-touch 2012-07-04
<Jonii_> Anyone know any reaon why ubuntu 12.4 messes up multitouch on my zenbook clickpad, so that for 4 fnger touch I need 5 fingers, for 3 finger touch 4 fingers, but 2 finger scroll works just fine?
<dandrader> Jonii_, well, 2 finger scroll is done on the xserver, whereas 3 and 4 finger gestures in unity are done in the unity compiz plugin
<dandrader> but why 3 and 4 touch gestures require one more finger on you hardware I don't know
<Jonii_> It's not persistent
<Jonii_> login/logout usually helps
<Jonii_> This time it didn't though
<Jonii_> Also, click+drag doesn't work occasionally, that problem seems to be  a more severe version of this "need an additional finger" syndrome
<Jonii_> first you can't just click and drag, you need an additional finger, and the worst case, you can't drag at all
<Jonii_> so first you need one finger to click, second to drag, then you just can't click and drag. The normal way is just clicking with one finger and dragging it along clickpad
#ubuntu-touch 2012-07-05
<dandrader> cnd, "GRAIL WARNING (slice.cpp:GetValues:207): failed to get touch from frame"
<dandrader> is that always a sign that there's a problem in the xserver?
<cnd> dandrader: or with frame
<cnd> it's hard to tell which is the issue just from the warning
<dandrader> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-01
 * snwh is back (gone 00:22:35)
<zeokila> Hi there
<zeokila> I have a little question
<zeokila> Is it normal that I can't find the network configuration screen seen here http://cdn2.mos.techradar.futurecdn.net//art/mobile_phones/Ubuntu/handson/network_list-580-90.jpg
<MacSlow> Saviq, didn't want to side-track in the qa-hangout... but I've also https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/remove-actionId to clean up the notification's backend-API a bit
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool
<MacSlow> Saviq, and https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/snap-decision-expansion/+merge/172091 seems to be ready too (from my side :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<Saviq> MacSlow, /me not gonna review that, as it's in part my code ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... I'll try to get someone else
<dholbach> good morning
<MacSlow>  hey there dholbach
<dholbach> hey MacSlow
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<Onkeltem> I've a desktop computer with a chinese multitouch "frame" and would like to test Ubuntu on it
<Onkeltem> I've got*
<Onkeltem> Where can I get "iso" to get Ubuntu with touch screen support?
<timp> hello
<timp> My galaxy nexus stopped working :(
<timp> after running phablet-flash -b, it no longer boots ubuntu. When I switch it on I only see the Google logo and a lock at the bottom of the screen
<timp> but nothing happens and it doesn't react to anything I do
<ogra_> timp, you should use the flipped image (we will switch to it by default today)
<timp> ok
<timp> what is the flipped image? (perhaps I missed an e-mail about that, I was on holidays last week)
<ogra_> timp, we flipped the container model, boot into ubuntu and run android under lxc in a container
<timp> ogra_: so phablet-flash --flipped should fix it?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i just manually flashed the last flipeeed image here, works fine on my maguro
<timp> adb root terminates fine, but adb shell gives me this: - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -
<timp> I am running phablet-flash --flipped now to see if it gets fixed
<timp> I guess -b erased my fs
<Onkeltem> Does anybody know can I unstall Ubuntu touch on a desktop?
<ogra_> hmm, -b usually boorstraps afresh, try booting into recovery
<timp> Onkeltem: sorry, I never tried. I guess you can install "normal" ubuntu on it and try out the touch coreapps
<timp> Onkeltem: but probably I am not the best person to help you with this
<ogra_> Onkeltem, you cant, there is a way to install the UI though (ubuntu touch as a whole currently requires android, but you can install the unity8 UI)
<Onkeltem> ogra_: ah, I see. Actually, I only need touch screen support. Sure I would prefer to install some package/drivers on my 12.04 to get it working
<Onkeltem> but I have no idea what should I install :)
<timp> Onkeltem: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen ?
<Onkeltem> timp: what are "touch coreapps"?
<Onkeltem> timp: thanks, reading....
<ogra_> apps written for ubuntu touch (the phone/tablet OS)
<timp> ogra_: hmm, the phone booted into "CMW-based Recovery v6.0.2.8", but my laptop is still pushing files
<Laney> happened here too but it worked
<timp> maybe here also.
 * timp still waiting while looking at a green android
<timp> at least no error messages now on my laptop
<timp> yeah! it rebooted in ubuntu :)
<timp> ogra_: ^ thanks
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: FYI, we had to revert to 3.9.0-7 as we have some lxc issue with otto due to latest kernel
<didrocks> ogra_: just in case you start having troubles with some containers for the phone
<ogra_> didrocks, lol, our newest kernel is 3.5 on touch and they are all android kernels, no worries :)
<didrocks> ogra_: don't you pivot_root? oh, but you pivot_root to an android kernel?
<ogra_> we only use android kernels all over (for booting ubuntu as well as running lxxc)
<ogra_> *lxc
<ogra_> and they dont get any mainline changes, only patches to add features or to change config
<didrocks> ok :)
<ogra_> didrocks, but thanks for the heads up
<didrocks> no worries :)
 * ogra_ wonders if there is a way to close tabs in the browser 
<xnox> ogra_: i failed in figuring out a way..... i was expecting it to be similar to closing apps.
<ogra_> yeah, that doesnt seem to work ... i was expecting something in the HUD
<ogra_> but there is nothing either
<ogra_> didrocks, note that when we got the new apparmor into our kernels, we had to hack around an issue in the lxc config
<didrocks> ogra_: we had to disable the apparmor profile for otto, I guess because of the same issue :)
<ogra_> i think that was a backport of the patchset you guys now have in the generic kernel too
<ogra_> yeah
<esigolo> have you guys saw the galaxy s4 quick menu ? is identical of ubuntu touch
<Onkeltem> they had copystolen it!
<user82> esigolo, screenshot?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I've deployed my integration of do-zip-android into cdimage; I'm just going to let it run from cron, since that's due to start in 13 minutes anyway, but I'll keep an eye on logs
<cjwatson> ogra_: /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/utouch-android/ exists now
<cjwatson> (Hopefully setting the group-writable bit on everything under that won't matter)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, until we clean up the mess i made in current i guess it will fail at the samme setp of looking for a link as it did the last two days
 * ogra_ will switch it back to links in the dir before the build finishes 
<rsalveti> ogra_: stgraber: how to the phablet user to access files under /dev/socket/?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I didn't look at the reasons behind that, but it won't necessarily fail like that, no.
<rsalveti> that's a link to the container fs, but via proc
<ogra_> rsalveti, ? can you elaborate ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: as a user, you don't have read/write permission to any file under /dev/socket
<ogra_> tsdgeos, thats a loink to the actually running container
<ogra_> *link
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> rsalveti, indeed
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<ogra_> rsalveti, if you wouldnt, ofono wouldnt work
<cjwatson> ogra_: Oh.  Yeah, you did make a mess of that, actually :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: ofono runs as root
<ogra_> cjwatson, i did, before i understood how it works
<cjwatson> ogra_: Let me fix that up
<ogra_> rsalveti, then we need to change permissions i'd say, i was under the impression having android do that would be fine
<cjwatson> ogra_: Why can't it just be a single link to 20130630 now?
<ogra_> cjwatson, it definitely can
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, I'll apply that
<cjwatson> (done)
<ogra_> thanks !
<rsalveti> ogra_: I want the phablet user to access /dev/socket/property_service, but it can't even access /dev/socket
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess because it's a link to /proc
<esigolo> user82: take a look http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=daM-3wF3-_M#at=256
<esigolo> 4:16
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, proc is accessible, the root subdir issnt for some reason
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, that's why my question :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i guess we need stgraber for that :)
<ogra_> i never noticed that before
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, flashed the latest and got android with adb shell
<ogra_> rsalveti, that cant be
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, just flash it
<ogra_> we even remove the adbd binary on the android side on startup of the container
<ogra_> i just did
<ogra_> runs fine on both devices i have (maguro, grouper)
<rsalveti> yeah, it makes no sense
<rsalveti> ogra_: must be something local here, let me reflash
<ogra_> looks like you have the wrong boot.img
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> once we switch officially we need to get -b working as well, for a quick way to do a clean flash
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<popey> hey iBelieve
<iBelieve> popey, will there be a file manager meeting this Thursday since it is Independence Day here in the US?
<popey> iBelieve: sure will
<iBelieve> popey, okay. I probably won't be able to be there.
<popey> no problem iBelieve
<rsalveti> ogra_: working fine after a reflash, something went wrong here
<esigolo> is true wifi and bluetooth doe not work at same time on nexus 4?
<stgraber> rsalveti, ogra_: right, a user can't see /proc/<pid>/root of a process that doesn't match it's uid, that's one of the many reason why symlinking to /proc/<pid>/root/<something> or bind-mounting it is a bad idea
<stgraber> would cp -a work there or are those real sockets where you'd end up pointing to something else than the original socket?
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, I believe a cp would already work
<ogra_> they are real sockets needed for communication
<ogra_> rsalveti, i doubt cp would work, you will lose the endpoint
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure, need to try
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, I think I've got it all in shape now, and cdimage understands what's going on well enough to make current a symlink again
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'd appreciate confirmation that the resulting images actually work as expected, of course
<ogra_> cjwatson, syncing ... we might need to rename the bootimg files though :/ ... unless we change "phablet-flash -b"
<cjwatson> ogra_: I didn't change any of the output file names; what's there now is what was there before
<cjwatson> So if we need to rename them now then it's unrelated to the work I just did
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> oh, .htaccess seems to be missing icons for the bootimg files ... but thats rather minor
<cjwatson> Huh, the AddIcon docs lie
<cjwatson> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_autoindex.html#addicon says I can use a wildcard expression
<ogra_> (i didnt look at the file, just at the webpage)
<cjwatson> Oh, maybe that needs to be *.bootimg-* rather than .bootimg-* then
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Fixed
<cjwatson> ogra_: So why do the bootimg file names suddenly need to be changed now when they were fine before?
<cjwatson> Nothing in phablet-tools seems to have any matches for bootimg ...
<ogra_> well, phablet-flash just uses the boot.img notation
<ogra_> or -boot-armel+$subarch.img
<cjwatson> Oh, you mean to sync up with ubuntu-touch-preview
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, phablet-flash -b bootstraps the device via bootloader flashing of img files (versus that actual flashing process that uses zips which contin these img files)
<cjwatson> So IOW this never worked in ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> we never used the files from ubuntu-touch for botstrapping yet
<cjwatson> It's easy enough to rename them, or to create links.  Which do you prefer?  Does anything currently look at the *.bootimg-* names?
<ogra_> but with the full switch and ubuntu-touch-preview going away we need to switch over
<ogra_> the do-zip script did ... nothing apart of that
<ogra_> links woudl be fine
<cjwatson> If nothing other than do-zip-android cared, then we should rename
<cjwatson> Because that's now fully incorporated into cdimage
<ogra_> i wanted to keep the boot.img files that contain an ubuntu initrd easily distinguishable, until we fully switch
<ogra_> thats why i chose a different name
<cjwatson> Is that an argument against renaming now?  (Sorry, finding it a bit hard to follow.)
<ogra_> cjwatson, no, just rename or link as you like
<cjwatson> OK, thanks.  I'll grab some coffee and sort that out
<ChristWahyu> hi ;)
<cjwatson> Much easier to be sure of things now that this has test cases
<cjwatson> Well, a test case
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and much better to only have one image too :)
<ChristWahyu> hello ? anyone ?
<mhall119> hello ChristWahyu
<esigolo> Hello
<ChristWahyu> oh, how are you ? :)
<esigolo> fine and you?
<ChristWahyu> me too :)
<esigolo> :)
<ChristWahyu> but i wan't to ask how do i adding content like images, videos,etc on my ubuntu touch device ? :)
<esigolo> ChristWahyu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Adding_Content
<esigolo> ChristWahyu: is a tutorial very easy to follow
<esigolo> if you need some more help
<esigolo> just ping me
<ChristWahyu> ok ;) i will ping you
<esigolo> i'm gouing to grab some food now ! but brb
<ChristWahyu> all right be careful esigolo :)
<ZDmitry> balloons: ping
<balloons> ZDmitry, pong, but I might need a min ;-)
<ZDmitry> balloons, no problem )
<balloons> ZDmitry, go for it ;-)
<ZDmitry> balloons, we have MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings/+merge/172287
<ZDmitry> but I have some qestions
<balloons> ZDmitry, alright, ask away..
<balloons> ohh sqlite3 I see
<balloons> interesting..
<ZDmitry> balloons, first of, is it correct to emulate chanching of orientation by expanding width?
<balloons> That's a really good question ZDmitry! I don't think I should answer that myself. We should discuss with the autopilot folks
<balloons> I would say yes, but I'm curious what they might say
<balloons> So I wouldn't hold anything up and run with that for now, but we'll take it as a question to ask
<ZDmitry> balloons, ok. Next question: I wrote functions to work with slider. Unfortunately dragging work in some weird manner, which cause using magic nums in lines 405-408
<balloons> ZDmitry, "magic nums"?
<balloons> The slider functions are an excellent idea, and I'm going to look to get them added to the sdk emulator
<ZDmitry> balloons, I mean slider works perfect, but I want to slide it by 1 value per each iteration
<ZDmitry> I have min value - 8 and max - 32
<ZDmitry> total 14 values
<ichigo-roku> Hi
<ZDmitry> balloons, and as you see by code, I have non integral value (1.4 instead of 1) for teration to  get 18 and 19 font size values.
<ichigo-roku> Ubuntu Touch will be Android based or more like GNU/Linux on PC ?
<popey> Neither ☻
<ZDmitry> balloons, so this is the problem. If we throw out condition "1 value - 1 iteration" and make just sliding of the thumb - all works fine!
<balloons> ZDmitry, ahh ok.. So the slider really doesn't match up with the values rendered
<balloons> ZDmitry, I'll have to run through it myself but I think I get what your saying
<ZDmitry> balloons, ok
<ogra_> ichigo-roku, ubuntu touch makes use of some android binary drivers and the android kernel, it isnt "android based"
<ogra_> apart from the above it is a plain Ubuntu like you have on a PC
<balloons> Kaleo, ping. elopio and myself have been working on the ubuntu sdk autopilot emulator and trying to get a couple merge requests in. Thanks for your help in having Juhapekka look at the merges, but he's now out for the week. Is there another person on your team who could help finish the reviews?
<balloons> elopio, meet Kaleo .. Kaleo meet elopio :-)
<elopio> thanks balloons. Nice to meet  you Kaleo.
<ichigo-roku> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> while in the first images this was actually true, in the latest ones android just runs as a process in an lxc container
<ogra_> (booting into ubuntu instead of android like it did in teh beginning)
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, I've done that renaming.  Are the other file name discrepancies between ubuntu-touch-preview and ubuntu-touch known and OK?
<ogra_> cjwatson, which ones ?
 * ogra_ check
<ogra_> s
<Kaleo> elopio: nice to meet you!
<Kaleo> balloons: unfortunately no
<Kaleo> balloons: sorry about that
<cjwatson> ogra_: saucy-preinstalled-armel+*.zip only in ubuntu-touch-preview; saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.* renamed to saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.*, I think; saucy-preinstalled.changelog only in ubuntu-touch-preview; ubuntu_stamp only in ubuntu-touch-preview
<ogra_> changelog needs cdimage integration afaik
<cjwatson> Sure, my question is whether it's a blocking problem if it isn't there :)
<elopio> Kaleo: here I got the review, but he left it in 'Needs information'. We just need somebody to land it.
<ogra_> ubuntu stap shouldnt be needed anymore ... phablet-flash should use the dirname and internally (once the RT is processes) we will use /var/log/installer/media-info
<elopio> I already changed the bits about the objectName that he suggested.
<ogra_> shouldnt be blocking ... just inconvenient until we have it
<cjwatson> saucy-preinstalled-armel+*.zip and saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.* -> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.* were the main parts of my question, really
<elopio> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbar_emulator/+merge/171720
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine, phablet-flash already covers these
<cjwatson> Oh, in fact saucy-preinstalled-armel+*.zip -> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+*.zip
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats ok
<ogra_> i'm a bit wonderig if we shouldnt make boot be armhf+$subarch ... technically there is no armel in it anyore ... but i guess that needs sergiusens to fix that bit in phablet-tools too
<ogra_> *anymore
<cjwatson> /usr/share/pyshared/phabletutils/settings.py:boot_file_img = '%s-preinstalled-boot-armel+%s.img'
<cjwatson> looks like it
<sergiusens> ogra_: change it
<xnox> hmmm?! ogra_ android bits compiled to armhf?
<sergiusens> xnox: no
<ogra_> xnox, no, but boot.img being fully ubuntu
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> thanks.
<ogra_> the android armel boot.img is shipped inside the zip in /system/boot nowadays
<ogra_> we only use it for the container now
<sergiusens> ogra_: only the ramdisk is in /system/boot... boot.img == ramdisk + kernel
<Kaleo> elopio: let me see
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, indeed
<ogra_> well, tegh armmel bits from boot.img then :)
<ogra_> *the armel
<Kaleo> elopio: did he finish his review?
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with his chromebook kbd ... 
<Kaleo> elopio: or do you think he had other comments coming?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: It'd be good for the phablet-tools changes that are necessary to fetch the new armhf-ish boot.img path to land before I change cdimage to publish those file names for ubuntu-touch, perhaps?
<elopio> Kaleo: yes, he finished and I think there were no more comments. We were talking on friday before he left.
<elopio> he said "i will be out of office next week and i am about to eod. i trust you to review and discuss with the sdk people on this :)"
<om26er> sergiusens, Hi!
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it's not actively used, so it's easier for you to change first, but I'll ping you for good timing in when to do it
<elopio> he was refering to the objectName, which I finally worked around, so nothing to discuss :)
<sergiusens> om26er: hey
<om26er> sergiusens, can we have new release of phablet-tools in saucy (precise ppa as well). please
<sergiusens> om26er: what do you mean? that is daily released
<sergiusens> om26er: if it failed to do so during the weekend, look at fginther's email ;-)
<om26er> sergiusens, seems its not, last release to saucy was 2013-06-22
<sergiusens> om26er: on saucy?
<om26er> sergiusens, yep, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools
<cjwatson> sergiusens: OK, well, I can do it now (for tomorrow's build), if you like
<Kaleo> elopio: I see
<Kaleo> elopio: approved then
<sergiusens> cjwatson: sure, sounds good to me
<sergiusens> om26er: strange, let me check in a bit
<om26er> sergiusens, sure, thanks
<elopio> Kaleo: awesome. Thanks. He didn't review the other one, so I guess we should wait there.
<Kaleo> elopio: which one?
<elopio> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs_emulator/+merge/172153
<Kaleo> elopio: right
<cjwatson> ogra_,sergiusens: just to double-check, you mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817216/ ?
<esigolo> ChristWahyu: i'm back ! success?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yes
<sergiusens> om26er: the last two merges are from this weekend prior to the release, given the network issue I'm guessing it should land soon-ish
<cjwatson> sergiusens,ogra_: thanks, done
<om26er> sergiusens, ok, still you would need to copy stuff to the ppa manually ?
<sergiusens> om26er: saucy goes to archives
<om26er> sergiusens, we also want for precise since the host in the lab has precise installed on it
<sergiusens> om26er: I know, don't worry about it ;-)
<om26er> sergiusens, cool
<esigolo> where can i read the ubuntu-touch roadmap?
<lgp171188> Hey, I read Nicholas Skaggs' post on Planet Ubuntu calling for people to write autopilot test cases for the Sudoku game. Is this the right channel to ask questions regarding that?
<ogra_> balloons, ^^^ for you :)
<balloons> lgp171188, yes, fire away!
<zoktar> Hello is there any command line battery monitor that would work on a nexus 7? , id like to check the battery status over ssh.
<manoelramon> \msg rsalveti "Oi Ricardo.. tudo bem ?"
<esigolo> zoktar: i don't now if upower is working on touch yet
<esigolo> zoktar: if you want to give a shot http://askubuntu.com/questions/69556/how-to-check-battery-status-using-terminal
<esigolo> or cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<esigolo> it work on ubuntu don't know if it is working on touch
<zoktar> thanks!
<esigolo> zoktar: ope
<esigolo> nope*
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Install Problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/315095
<esigolo>  http://askubuntu.com/q/315095
<xnox> rebootstrapped nexus7 from a full scratch and I'm loving the ubuntu logo and purple background in the clockwork mod.
<lgp171188> Hey all, I read Nicholas Skaggs' post on Planet Ubuntu calling for people to write autopilot test cases for the Sudoku game. Is this the right channel to ask questions regarding that?
<ogra_> lgp171188, he answered you above when you asked the same the last time
<lgp171188> ogra_: I'm sorry I got disconnected and didn't get to see the reply. :(
<ogra_> he is "balloons" in here
<balloons> ogra_, :-) Thanks
<balloons> lgp171188, yes, this is the right channel to ask. what questions do you have? Glad to hear of your interest; I'm happy to help
<lgp171188> balloons, I am totally new to Ubuntu touch, seen some demo videos of it, read that apps are being developed for it using the SDK which is based on QML, which I am yet to learn. In case it helps, I have a Galaxy Nexus phone on which I can run Ubuntu touch and the apps. Where and how do I get started?
<lgp171188> I will for starters read about the SDK, QML and autopilot. But is there a comprehensive guide that'd help me?
<balloons> lgp171188, you sound like a perect canindate :-)
<balloons> lgp171188, yes there's a lovely site to get you started
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> for qml and sdk apps; http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/
<ogra_> hmm, is the claculator app broken today ?
<balloons> and for autopilot; http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
 * ogra_ gant get it started when testing todays flipped image
<balloons> lgp171188, then for testing specifically this page has the full details, linking to the tutorial and the list of what's needed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<lgp171188> balloons: I will start reading them one by one. Do I need a Ubuntu system running for any of these? Right now I am running Debian unstable and I am ready to create a Ubuntu Saucy VM if needed.
<balloons> lgp171188, first things first though right? Have you flash your device? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<balloons> lgp171188, yea, a saucy vm should suite you just fine. Autopilot (the testing tool) and the sdk are both built against ubuntu saucy
<balloons> lgp171188, the folks involved in writing and testing sdk apps hang out here and a few other places #ubuntu-autopilot, #ubuntu-quality. Feel free to work your way through things, asks questions and help out
<balloons> glad to have you
<lgp171188> balloons, right now I am using Cyanogenmod 10.1 nightlies and I'm slightly scared to switch to Ubuntu touch full-time. Since I am just getting started is there an emulator of sorts that I can use? Of course I could make a Nandroid backup of my cyanogenmod and install Ubuntu touch if that is really needed.
<esigolo> ogra_: qemulator is already operatiol?
<balloons> lgp171188, if you want to save the phone stuff for later ,you can develop and test ubuntu touch apps from the desktop.. everything works on the desktop too ;-)
<esigolo> operational*
<balloons> I believe there is also flipped images allowing you to swap between touch and android, but someone else here should explain those
<ogra_> blaroche_, lol ... no
<ogra_> flipped images mean that you boot into the ubuntu root and android gets started in an lxc container
<balloons> lgp171188, so writing a ubuntu sdk app, running it, and testing it using autopilot can all be done on the desktop
<ogra_> vs the original approach of booting into android and running ubuntu in a chroot
<ogra_> it has nothing to do with switching back and forth or so
<lgp171188> balloons, that is great to hear. So I will just setup a Saucy VM and then get started. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<ogra_> (flipped is supposed to be the default from tomorrow on btw)
<lgp171188> ogra_: So is there a concept of dual boot there?
<balloons> ogra_, ty.. I thought so, I was just hoping for more :-)
<ogra_> lgp171188, nope, and not planned ...
<lgp171188> oh then let me do all my work on the desktop for now :)
<balloons> :-)
<ogra_> with every step we go forward the ubuntu stuff will even get more intrusive so planning for dual boot would not allow us to do a bunch of stuff
<esigolo> ogra_: i can't see any point to dualboot since we have backup images
<ogra_> esigolo, right, but people ask about it from time to time
<fginther> popey, is there a weekly core-apps meeting?
<popey> kinda. we have meetings between dpm mhall119 and myself on monday, and then separate meetings for each team through the week
<esigolo> ogra_: we have alot of updates every week
<popey> fginther: what do you need?
 * Qball likes 13.04 on nexus 7
<esigolo> ogra can you imagine installing and configuring the dualboot every ypdate?
<esigolo> update*
<fginther> popey, I thought it might be useful to be a part of your regular meeting to discuss jenkins needs
<popey> great idea
<popey> fginther: invited
<fginther> popey, thanks
<fginther> popey, is there a meeting for stock-ticker?
<fginther> this week?
<lgp171188> I am trying to install the daily image of Ubuntu touch on my Galaxy Nexus GSM (maguro) just to try out Ubuntu. I'm trying to follow the instructions in the manual installation section and there the image corresponding to my device is required. But when I check the cdimage.ubuntu.com link I find there are multiple images for my device. Which one should I use?
<popey> fginther: there are separate meetings for each individual app, listed on the page:- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Meetings
<mhall119> fginther: 14:30 UTC on wednesday
<lgp171188> for example the images have the name preinstalled-maguro, preinstalled-recovery* and preinstalled-system*
<fginther> popey, mhall119 thanks
<esigolo> lgp171188: it is alot more simple with phablet-flash
<esigolo> lgp171188: i'm flashing using a ubuntu virtual machine
<lgp171188> esigolo: I got that by reading through the document, but I am on Debian Jessie and I don't have my Saucy VM ready yet.
<esigolo> lgp171188: is a galaxy nexus right?
<lgp171188> yes
<esigolo> lgp171188:
<esigolo> saucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip
<esigolo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<esigolo> lgp171188: zip files :)
<esigolo> if you want to do it with CWM
<greyback_> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> greyback_: what up?
<greyback_> sergiusens: hey, having trouble flashing flipped saucy to my Galaxy Nexus
<sergiusens> greyback_: checksum errors?
<greyback_> sergiusens: ah possibly, yes. "Error while downloading, ensure connection"
<lgp171188> esigolo: There are references to 2 images in the manual installation. should I use saucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip for both? I am using CWM.
<greyback_> sergiusens: I'd read that as it's trying to download something new and fails
<sergiusens> greyback_: yeah, the checksum file on the server has a wrong path and my latest_build detection fails to find .x iterations
<sergiusens> greyback_: error message could be fixed
<greyback_> sergiusens: so it's fixed? I'm downloading again now
<esigolo> yes zip for both
<lgp171188> esigolo: the same zip?
<sergiusens> greyback_: well you can fix the .md5sum files from your download and it should work
<esigolo> lgp171188: no
<greyback_> sergiusens: okay
<esigolo> lgp171188: i think is saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<lgp171188> which one should I use for the 2nd step? the one named phablet?
<lgp171188> oh ok I will use that
<esigolo> ogra_: can you confirm that?
<esigolo> please
<esigolo> lgp171188: for me (nexus 4 ) is saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip i just want to be sure if that image is for all devices
<ogra_> esigolo, sorry, what should i confirm ?
<Qball> I am god!
<Qball> grass is green?
<esigolo> LOL
<lgp171188> Got one more doubt here. The manual installation just involves copying files to /sdcard/ as autodeploy.zip and rebooting to recovery? Nothing to flash?
<esigolo> saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip         is a universal image right ?
<esigolo> lgp171188: just copy both to the sdcard
<esigolo> flash maguro image first and the armhf
<esigolo> rebot and enjoy !
<esigolo> reboot
<esigolo> just remember to copy you backup image to your pc with adb just in case
<ogra_> esigolo, right, the armhf.zip is the ubuntu rootfs and has no hardware related bits in it
<esigolo> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> the armel+$subarch.zip files are the corresponding HW specific parts
<esigolo> thanks
<esigolo> lgp171188: got it ?
<lgp171188> downloading the phablet image now. Will flash both one after other and see if things work for me.
<esigolo> lgp171188: are going to backup you device with cwm also?
<lgp171188> I have taken a nandroid backup
<esigolo> lgp171188: great
<esigolo> good luck
<lgp171188> thanks for the help ogra_ and esigolo :)
<ogra_> :)
<lgp171188> I flashed the phablet image without any errors. Then on rebooting the phone I got the Google logo and the screen just turned blank after that. What could be wrong? :(
<pmcgowan> lgp171188, just reboot again
<pmcgowan> there is a race we are fixing
<lgp171188> pmcgowan: On rebooting, same thing happens.
<lgp171188> but the OS booted successfully now
<lgp171188> :)
<pmcgowan> good!
<lgp171188> I tried to login into the Gmail app and it asked me to install the app. Clicking that gives a network error for an itunes URL. How do I go back to go to the mobile Gmail site?
<esigolo> lgp171188: is easy to you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL9g-v4ngqE watch a hands on to learn how to slide foward and back :)
<lgp171188> ok one more question  how do I change the time? It shows that I am in London shows the time in London. I am in India. :)
<esigolo> lgp171188: toy have to change it from command line https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes search for time zone for instruvtions
<Gab9281> hello ^
<esigolo> hello
<Gab9281> okay do someone know some bugs about the touch ubuntu flash on nexus 4
<Gab9281> when i do the phablet-flash -b command on the nexus 4 he stay stuck waiting the device
<esigolo> after the initial flash?
<Gab9281> yup
<esigolo> Gab9281: just reboot it manually
<Gab9281> i ve already tryed and it stay stuck
<Gab9281> i am still gonna do it again
<Gab9281> device is found on the adb
<Gab9281> but the phablet-flash is still waiting for the device
<esigolo> right
<esigolo> how did you the flash
<esigolo> ?
<Gab9281> ive did the flash the same way explained on the website
<Gab9281> with the automatic phablet
<Gab9281> i ll go verify the unlock mode
<esigolo> Gab9281: from the stock rom?
<Gab9281> stock rom 4.2.2
<esigolo> after flash
<Gab9281> it didnt flashed
<esigolo> the ubuntu phone don't boot up ?/
<Gab9281> it just dont flash
<esigolo> are U in recovery mode?
<esigolo> right
<Gab9281> going in recovery mode
<Gab9281> ubuntu droid with a red triangle with an exclamation mark ^
<esigolo> Gab9281: Note, 'adb devices' should not show the device as 'offline'. If it does, unplug the device, run adb under sudo on the workstation (sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server), then plug the device back in
<esigolo> Gab9281: nexus 4 right ?
<Gab9281> yup
<esigolo> Gab9281: download the recovery image https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occamjdq39
<Gab9281> when i go in recovery mode, theres a droid with a red triangle and an exclamation mark
<om26er_> Gab9281, you need to enable android debugging from within android. and then accept the key that appears in the dialog, else adb will show it offline
<Gab9281> it is normal ^
<Gab9281> it is shown when it is started
<Gab9281> as soon he restart with the phablet-flash command
<Gab9281> and goes to the bootstrapper menu, it is no more
<Gab9281> my phone is opened and it is in the adb devices command
<esigolo> Gab9281: are you able to get on the bootloader screen
<esigolo> ?
<Gab9281> well it goes automatically with the flashing command
<Gab9281> and i know how to get to it manually
<esigolo> wait are you able to boot up the phone on android ?
<Gab9281> yes
<esigolo> LOL
<Gab9281> what is it ^
<esigolo> have u boot it up and see
<esigolo> if debug mode is enabled
<Gab9281> thats what i did
<Gab9281> and it was still waiting
<esigolo> disable
<esigolo> remove usb
<esigolo> enabloe it again and plug
<esigolo> accept on dialog box
<esigolo> run an adb devices
<Gab9281> listed
<Gab9281> other terminal with the flash : waiting for device
<esigolo> is not listed?
<Gab9281> it is listed
<esigolo> ok
<esigolo> cancel the other terminal please
<Gab9281> canceled
<esigolo> Gab9281: run it again
<Gab9281> phablet-flash -b ^
<esigolo> yes
<Gab9281> device restarted on bootstrap
<Gab9281> terminal showing waiting for device
<Gab9281> whats next ^
<esigolo> cancel and run it again please
<Gab9281> device not on the ad
<Gab9281> adb
<Gab9281> ps : on bootstrap
<esigolo> yes
<Gab9281> the device is on the bootloader and no adb
<Gab9281> command do not work
<esigolo> sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<Gab9281> done
<esigolo> run it again
<Gab9281> device not on adb
<esigolo> pmcgowan: can you give me a hand here?
<esigolo> Gab9281: boot it up
<esigolo> run sudo adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<Gab9281> to put it brief : adb isnt working while in bootloader
<esigolo> run the phablet again please
<Gab9281> i ll do
<Gab9281> working until bootloader pop up
<Gab9281> again
<Gab9281> stuck on bootloader
<esigolo> Sweet Jesus
<esigolo> sudo apt-get update
<esigolo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<esigolo> see if there is any update to phablet-tools
<Gab9281> ubuntu core only
<Gab9281> running on ubuntu gnome 13.04
<esigolo> Gab9281: let me see something hold on please
<esigolo> get it back to bootloader screen
<esigolo> run and adb devices
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, there seems to still be an issue with the .md5sum files ... they dont match whats in MD5SUMS
<esigolo> Gab9281: have you added the proper ppa ?
<esigolo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools right ?
<Gab9281> yup
<Gab9281> do the phone flash via bootloader ^
<ogra_> Gab9281, you can flash the recovery img via bootloader (fastboot)
<Gab9281> doing it manually ^
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> Gab9281, download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130701.2/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<ogra_> then: fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<ogra_> while the phone is at the bootloader
<ogra_> afterwards: fastboot reboot recovery
<ogra_> that should get you into a recovery session (with ubuntu logo on the screen)
<ogra_> then just follow the install wikipage for manual installation
<Qball> hmm
 * popey thinks perhaps we should add a section to the wiki about what to do in these circumstances? ogra_ ?
<popey> given it seems to be a bit of a FAQ
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<pmcgowan> popey, shall we add it to the install page?
<popey> the install page needs to be broken up i think
<popey> it seems to cover too much at the moment
<popey> maybe a /Touch/Install for the absolute basics and /Touch/Troubleshooting which has very specific error conditions
<popey> (and their solutions)
<popey> e.g. putting android back on a device shouldn't be on the install page
<pmcgowan> popey, sure as long as its clearly linked, I expect folks to be using the install page when they run into these problems
<popey> yeah, we can link to the other pages
<popey> I'll take a look at re-working it in the morning
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, the need hep section is pretty obvious for this
<popey> exactly
<esigolo> Gab9281: sorry i had a problem with power cord twice
<Qball> they are so hard
<Qball> http://blog.sarine.nl/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/power-usage.jpg
<Gab9281> when i write flashboot flash recovery *image*
<Gab9281> it says " waiting for device "
<Gab9281> thats where i was stuck with the phablet-flash command xD
<ogra_> Gab9281, but you are in bootloader mode on the device ?
<Gab9281> i was
 * Qball hums spinning wheels
<ogra_> (giant android on the screen, huge "START" at the top)
<ogra_> try to prefi it with sudo then
<ogra_> *prefix
<Gab9281> maybe O.o
<gab9281> back sorry
<gab9281> -_-" sudo brought the recovery
<gab9281> it is really the joke O.lo
<gab9281> seems like it is -_-"
<gab9281> i felt stupid on this one guys : the only problem was the sudo
<esigolo> dammmm
<esigolo> power cord is killing me
<esigolo> sorry gab9281
<gab9281> its okay : reminder for the touch/install website : mention sudo when theres need to be
<ogra_> there shouldnt (only for fastboot)
<gab9281> there was a need of it
<ogra_> if you need sudo for adb thats a bug with the udev rules
<ogra_> (and should be fixed)
<ogra_> please file a bug against android-tools
<ogra_> (if you can confirm that adb with sudo works indeed)
<binmosa> I just started to write my first app for Ubuntu touch , but I didn't find the option : Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI in my SDK ?
<pmcgowan> binmosa, run the qtcreator from the SDK icon in the dash
<balloons> nik90, ping
<seanfell> when i connect my nexus to qtcreator on ubuntu 13.04 i am getting this error
<seanfell> Detecting device.. /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_search List of devices attached  ????????????	no permissions * found 1 devices. Check device image version.. /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_version
<popey> seanfell: try maybe "adb kill-server" then "sudo adb devices" - do you see it listed?
<popey> (hi btw)
<seanfell> hi, it can see the device
<seanfell> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully * List of devices attached  04cdae35e28ea4af	device
<seanfell> will try it again mow
<seanfell> thank you its conneted must do an update, sean
<popey> seanfell: sweet!
<seanfell> this is a great place.
<popey> Yes, yes it is! ☻
<cjwatson> ogra_: They seem to match for me.  Example?
<ogra_> cjwatson, i just fixed them manually :P the armhf.zip had the full path in both builds in .md5sum
<seanfell> how can i get the sudoku game on it.
<cjwatson> ogra_: Ah, well I wish you'd waited so I could see, but perhaps I can fix it based on that
<ogra_> cjwatson, had i waited more people would have come here, not being able to install ... i'll save a backup next time
<cjwatson> Fair enough
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, need that md5sum file? I think I have one
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: nah, I see the bug
<pmcgowan> k
<cjwatson> if somebody could fix bug 1196585 then this sort of thing will be prevented :)
<ubot5> bug 1196585 in Phablet Tools "Fetch checksums from MD5SUMS file rather than foo.md5sum" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196585
<ogra_> cjwatson, sergiusens is on it ...
<cjwatson> good
<cjwatson> ogra_: fixed in cdimage r1312
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cjwatson> I expect
<cjwatson> might want to check that that matches your expectation based on what you say
<cjwatson> *saw
<ogra_> well, it should just look like the others :)
<nik90> balloons: ping
<ogra_> <sum> *<filename>
<cjwatson> sure, I just meant to check that that corresponded to the file you had to fix manually
<ogra_> will take a look in the next build
<cjwatson> thanks for fixing it up, in any case
<cjwatson> specifically, that patch fixes saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip.md5sum
<ogra_> well, i could have fixed the code too ... thanks for doing that
<ogra_> yeah, all others are fine
<popey> seanfell: add the PPA then install touch-collection
<seanfell> ok will give it a go
<popey> seanfell: add-apt-repository -y ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/collection
<cjwatson> maybe cdimage.checksums should use os.path.relpath to defend against this in depth; dunno
<popey> seanfell: apt-get update
<popey> seanfell: apt-get install touch-collection
<popey> seanfell: you'll get a bunch of stuff ☻
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I'm on it
<sergiusens> but it will use the SHA ones
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> saftey first :)
<seanfell> super that worked a treat, playing checkers. thanks again.
<jondecker76> can I get some help installing Ubuntu Touch on a nexus 7?  I'm following the wiki, but I can't get past the first step of unlocking..  I run `sudo fastboot oem unlock` but I only get the message <waiting for device>.  The tablet is plugged in and developer options turned on and usb debugging turned on.
<popey> seanfell: great!
<seanfell> must write my first app now. it could take some time.
<jondecker76> I'm looking for help getting Ubuntu Touch installed on a Nexus 7.  I'm following the wiki.  ADB can't find my nexus 7, though it shows up in lsusb
<jondecker76> I've followed every udev tutorial I could find but adv still can't find the device
<jondecker76> *adb
<jondecker76> i'm trying to do the Ubuntu Touch installation from Ubuntu 13.04
<jondecker76> can anyone here help me out??  Its kind of hard to test and develop software for a growing platform if nobody is willing to help people get set up and running
<popey> jondecker76: hey
<popey> sorry, you just happen to have dropped by when most people have just gone to bed or left work
<popey> jondecker76: try "adb kill-server" followed by "sudo adb devices"
<jondecker76> popey - thanks.  Just tried, but it still doesn't show up
<popey> is it running android at the moment?
<popey> and you've enabled the developer mode etc as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<jondecker76> yes, it's currently running android
<jondecker76> I've been following that exact wiki.  I have added the PPA and installed the required packages
<jondecker76> developer mode is enabled, and usb debugging is inabled on the Nexus 7
<popey> strange, not seen this. usually killing adb and restarting under sudo works around this
<jondecker76> I've completed step 1, I'm currently on step 2 "Device unlock"
<jondecker76> I've added some udev rules since nothing would work.  Perhaps I will remove those and give it a fresh start by killing the server first
<jondecker76> ok, removed the rules I added to /etc/udev/rules.d, performed a `sudo service udev restart`, then killed the adb server and tried again.  Still no luck
<jondecker76> I've been at this all day... I'm absolutely stumped
<popey> Well, you've got me beat. Best thing to do would be to post a question on AU..
<popey> or return tomorrow in the EU & US mornings when more people will be around
<jondecker76> ok, thanks. Will do
<popey> I'd like to know what's wrong because we would like to document these kind of edge cases
<popey> so do let me know if you figure it out!
<jondecker76> Ok I will.  I'll be messing with it all night most likely.
<popey> heh
<popey> that's the boy!
<nate_> hi, can anyone tell me about porting the P5110 Galaxy Tab2? I am trying to build it and always get an error regarding "/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyTab2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp" this file isnt even in located in my local repo
<nate_> ls
<jondecker76> anyone else with ideas as to why adb/fastbood can't see my Nexus 7?  It shows up clearly in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 18d1:4e40 Google Inc.
<jondecker76> this is on Ubuntu 13.04
<nate_> have you set up USB debugging, jond?
<jondecker76> yes, usb debugging is on
<nate_> try unplug the device, disable usb debugging, then renable it, and plug it back in
<nate_> watch for an RSA notification on the device
<jondecker76> hmm.. Now that I'm fully booted, it shows up in adb as "offline"
<jondecker76> List of devices attached  015d25685134000c	offline
<popey> yay
<nate_> are you using a virtual OS?
<jondecker76> but when I am in the bootloader (power+vol up + vol down) it does not show up
<jondecker76> no, fresh install of ubuntu 13.04
<nate_> adb doesnt show up in the bootloader i dont beleive
<ali1234> it should do
<nate_> it's never worked for me for some reason, only fastboot
<jondecker76> fastboot only ever outputs <waiting for device> for me, which is why i'm trying `adb devices` to see if it can even see the nexus
<ali1234> make sure you have the latest adb version
<jondecker76> it was installed from the PPA in the wiki, so I'm assuming it must be current
<jondecker76> now that i'm back at the bootloader, adb devices just returns a blank list again
<AskUbuntu> qtcreator adb no permissions | http://askubuntu.com/q/315192
<jondecker76> but if I boot up into android, adb devices returns the device in the list (but its listed as offline)
<jjohansen> ogra_: so the maguro kernel trace you pointed me at comes from a debug check not taking a condition into account, its not doing anything bad (thankfully)
<jondecker76> popey: got it to work.  I didn't realize that when I enabled USB debugging, that I had to be connected to USB to accept a  key.  After I did that everything seems to be working now
<chamunks> how painful is the install for this on the nexus4?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-02
<chamunks> wait it only connects to GSM?
<RAOF> chamunks: The install's easy.
<RAOF> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<chamunks> RAOF, thanks :)
<esigolo_> quit
<iBelieve> I just upgraded to GNOME 3.8, and now Popovers don't display their contents in any of the Ubuntu Touch apps - could this have been caused by any recent updates to Ubuntu Touch? I think the error behind that is file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/PopoverForegroundDelegate.qml:48:20: Unable to assign QQuickShaderEffectSource to QQuickImage
<mhall119> iBelieve: you probably upgraded some Qt packages too, I wonder if they changed something in the components or theming api
<iBelieve> mhall119, I just removed GNOME 3.8, I'll reboot and see if it worked.
<iBelieve> mhall119, removing GNOME 3.8 didn't work. In Software Center's history, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme (but not just toolkit) shows as updated, maybe that is the cause?
<iBelieve> mhall119, Should I report this as a bug somewhere?
<mhall119> iBelieve: yes, please report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug
<Vikram> Hi Guys
<xenos1984> hi folks, i have a linux program (Navit) which runs fine on ubuntu desktop and uses (among other alternatives) Qt4 for graphics output. i have seen that ubuntu touch already comes with Qt5, so if i'd port my program to using Qt5 instead of Qt4, i guess that would give me graphics output on ubuntu touch? i also comes with a qml UI
<RAOF> xenos1984: I believe that is the case, yes.
<xenos1984> RAOF: sounds good, so i will just try this
<xenos1984> another thing: i read on the release notes wiki page that there is no working sound on the nexus 7 yet - is that still up to date? i'm using the latest saucy image and so far only tried to get some sound output from espeak, but with no success...
<dholbach> good morning
<zeokila> Hi, anyone there?
<zeokila> How can I add accounts to the friends app through the terminal?
<zeokila> Anyone here to answer a small question?
<popey> !ask | zeokila
<ubot5> zeokila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zeokila> Ok, sorry, it's just I've installed the dev preview with the phablet-flash command, and it boots up fine and all, but I'm not sure I've actually got the latest version? I'm not able to call, send SMSs or do anything with telephony or GSM and some applications that I've seen people be able to run are just blank for me, like the calculator
<zeokila> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zeokila> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> zeokila: which device?
<SquirrelCZECH> hi folks!
<SquirrelCZECH> just wanted to ask something (I suppose you answered it many times)
<SquirrelCZECH> will most of the apps from standart linux os, work on ubuntu-touch? (I suppose yes as long a I compile it for arm...)
<popey> SquirrelCZECH: such as?
<SquirrelCZECH> openscad, (terminal is must I suppose0, freecad, playonlinux? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> the last one is too naive I suppose
<popey> well we don't ship x on the phone
<popey> and most traditional linux apps aren't optimised for touch interfaces
<SquirrelCZECH> yes, I know about the X thingy
<SquirrelCZECH> my point is that I found tablets these days really powerfull
<SquirrelCZECH> and in worst case I can use my small "home server"
<SquirrelCZECH> so switching from laptop to tablet could be real with Ubuntu OS :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> (iPad and Android useless by my opinion)
<Oranger> Hey, Jenkin is still dead ?
<JamesTai1> Good morning all, happy UFO Day! :-D
<Oranger> JamesTait: Ahah it's not the morning for everyone ;)
<JamesTait> Oranger, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#fst ;)
<Oranger> JamesTait: Oh, I didn't know that, thanks ;)
<JamesTait> Oranger, but technically, yes, you're dead right.
<Oranger> JamesTait: I find this rule easier for everybody, so.. you are right ;)
<AskUbuntu> MP4 Player Not Detected in Ubuntu 12.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/315369
<Saviq> hey, does anyone find unity8 hogging CPU on their devices?
<ogra_> Saviq, duting usage or idle ?
<Saviq> ogra_, idle
<ogra_> i see it bubbling up in htop but it never has above 2% CPU usage while idling
<ogra_> thats on grouper, yesterdays flipped image
<seb128> ogra_, is flipped working fine on grouper now?
<seb128> I should perhaps try the brave new world :p
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, we default to it since last night
<ogra_> afaik there are still issues on nx10 ... but gnex, n7 and n4 shouldnt be worse than unflipped now
<KalleWhoever> Hey guys
<KalleWhoever> I am currently working on a Port of Ubuntu Touch for my Sony Xperia P (nypon)
<popey> KalleWhoever: cool
<KalleWhoever> but I surfaceflinger and ubuntuappmanager keep on crashing with segmentation faults
<ogra_> are you sure you have all binary drivers included ?
<KalleWhoever> The CM-10.1 Tree for this devices is in a very early stage so it is likely that the drivers aren't set up properly
<KalleWhoever> I used the proprietary files from a jellybean branch
<KalleWhoever> so I am pretty sure i have the blobs
<ogra_> does surfaceflinger work in a plain CM image ?
<KalleWhoever> It's a bit buggy, but yes
<ogra_> hmm, then it should in the ubuntu build as well
<KalleWhoever> :D
<ogra_> so try to find the missing piece :)
<KalleWhoever> hmm I excluded wpa_supplicant
<KalleWhoever> Is there a way this could be related?
<ogra_> that might kill your wifi, but wont have any effect on SF or the appmanager
<cdesai> KalleWhoever: using old blobs is never a good idea
<cdesai> especially between two major versions
<KalleWhoever> @cdesai There are't any newer blobs available :(
<ogra_> right, i would use the blobs that you know to work with CM
<cdesai> ogra_: it isn't supported in 10.1 officially
<ogra_> if they work in a CM build they should be fine for ubuntu use too
<ogra_> cdesai, sure, but if a homebrewed CM build works with these blobs i would expect them to be fine
<cdesai> ogra_: yep.
<ogra_> so i would blame configuration or missing porting bits ...
<ogra_> i would go step by step through the porting guide again and verify each step as a first thing
<KalleWhoever> ok I will try
<KalleWhoever> maybe I will do a CM build to veryfiy that everythings working
<KalleWhoever> I don't know if the latest version on github is equal to the latest working version
<KalleWhoever> hmm custom CM-10.1 source tree still uses old cm.dependencies
<KalleWhoever> so the new repos are replaced with the old ones everytime I run breakfast nypon
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: ricmm sergiusens jhodapp ogra_ Can we do our meeting an hour later today?
<zeokila> Guys do you have to install anything special to get telephony and/or SMS going. I can't find any settings, have not been asked a sim code or anything, and google has not managed to help me. Nexus 4
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, sure, np
<ChickenCutlass> great
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, yeah
<popey> zeokila: nope, works out of the box for me
<zeokila> does it ask you a sim code on boot?
<zeokila> does phablet-flash get the latest build by itself?
<sergiusens> zeokila: it should
<zeokila> weird, a lot of things seem broken for me. in the system settings the version is 0.3, does that seem right?
<popey> zeokila: no, no sim code
<zeokila> actually, i think i've found the problem, phablet-flash apparently didn't download the latest saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip it seems, thanks for your answers anyway
<KalleWhoever> phew, two more hours and I will know the Porting Guide by heart
<leonkacherikar> anyone knows if the headphone glitch has been fixed.. Music plays through the speaker
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: I'm fine for one hour later
<popey> anyone else get bug 1196955
<ubot5> bug 1196955 in touch-preview-images "Notifications cause keyboard to hide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196955
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: excellent
<leonkacherikar> any idea on the current status of the build in terms of usability with the lastest builds
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey, is the flipped image container by default switch done? can I merge my qtubuntu branch?
<didrocks> (thand refreshing the seed)
<didrocks> and*
<rsalveti> didrocks: not yet, we'll send an email when done
<rsalveti> should hopefully be done today
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok :) Saviq, let's wait for that email then before moving on ^^
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<mterry> Mirv, hello!  I have a patch for qtsystems that I'd like you to look at and possibly include, when you push to saucy
<mterry> Should be upstreamable, I'll look into doing that too
<KalleWhoever> Is there a good way to calculate the settings like GRID_UNIT_PX?
<pmcgowan> KalleWhoever, see the description on the porting page for screen pixel ratio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<pmcgowan> not an exact science
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti lool so I'll apply the patch and then we can look at getting a proper Android.mk to build gpg, I can own that if you want
<lool> sergiusens: Souns good
<rsalveti> +1
<lool> it's cool if we do a custom build of gpg as to trim it down; it includes many features by default
<lool> I wonder if the security team knows about the sources used to build the android bits
<lool> maybe they ought to track them somehow
<lool> sergiusens: I think I'll write to the security team to mention that stuff going into the recovery ROM initrd is built from phablet.ubuntu.com and that they want to watch software in there for security update
<lool> sergiusens: I'll mention that the binaries are just temporary though
<lool> (thinking of this because of gpg which we'll use to validate our updates)
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> I am testing ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus
<ttoine> no network at all
<ttoine> how  can I activate wifi and 3g ?
<ttoine> by the way, I can't call
<ttoine> any idea ?
<esigolo> ttoine: 3G https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<lool> ttoine: pull down from top right corner to configure wifi networks
<ttoine> lool, networks: empty
<ttoine> like the wifi is not activated
<KalleWhoever> Hey, my new build finished and I am stuck with the same problem
<ttoine> esigolo, ok, I won't do that. to complicated. I was thinking the phone was able to it now like any other phone OS
<esigolo> on terminal run nmcli dev
<KalleWhoever> surfaceflinger does not start because the file hwcomposer is not found
<esigolo> ttoine: ubuntu touch is on development state
<ttoine> I know that
<KalleWhoever> but the file is in its place
<esigolo> ttoine: i think asas it will be avaliable by UI
<ttoine> esigolo, but as I saw on twitter people telling they can phone and go on Internet with 3g, I though it was possible
<esigolo> ttoine: it is
<popey> ttoine: it certainly is possible
<ttoine> yes
<ttoine> but out of theb ox
<popey> ttoine: sometimes features break as we move forward
<ttoine> so at the moment, I have a galaxy nexus without any network connection...
<ttoine> the first time I tried, wifi worked well, and I enjoyed using the phone. now, it is quite useless
<ttoine> no I need to get it back to android... and I hope that the wifi will available again
<popey> ttoine: did you flash it today?
<ttoine> popey, 10 min ago
<popey> did you use phablet-flash?
<ttoine> but I did a trial in may, and it was nicer
<ttoine> popey, yes
<ttoine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ttoine> I followed the howto
<popey> so if you have a cable, you can connect to it using "adb shell" and then we can diagnose the issue
<ttoine> like anytime I am trying. this is the first time I have no network at all
<ttoine> popey, yes, if you want
<popey> as I said, it breaks sometimes
<ttoine> I am on adb shell, my intention was to test contact sync
<popey> i guess you're on the android side..
<popey> you can get to ubuntu via "uu
<popey> ..
<popey> you can get to ubuntu via "ubuntu_chroot shell"
<ttoine> popey, ok
<ttoine> popey, done
<esigolo> what nmcli dev returns ?
<ttoine> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# nmcli dev
<ttoine> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<ttoine>  /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<ttoine> I don't see the wifi
<ogra_> you need to mount /proc if you use ubuntu_chroot
<KalleWhoever> Hey, I rebuild everything and got a more specific logcat
<KalleWhoever> surfaceflinger still fails with seg fault
<KalleWhoever> but logcat says hwcomposer has gone missing
<popey> ttoine: might be worth switching to the flipped image..
<popey> ogra_: do you think?
<ttoine> popey ? what do you mean ?
<popey> ttoine: we're switching to android-inside-ubuntu rather than ubuntu-inside-android
<popey> you can test that image with "phablet-flash -d <devicetype> --flipped"
<KalleWhoever> The file is proprietary and perfectly in place but somehow it is not found
<popey> where devicetype is the codename mako, grouper etc
<ttoine> so, my phone is a maguro, right ?
<ttoine> by the way, I am surprised that I can't do a simple apt-get update...
<popey> ttoine: if it's a galaxy nexus, yes
<popey> ttoine: You can apt-get update/upgrade, I do it frequently
<ttoine> so, phablet-flash -d maguro --flipped
<popey> but this is a major change
<popey> which requires more fundamental changes than apt can cope with
<ttoine> popey, I forget: I doesn"t work, for I have no network...
<popey> that wont help
<popey> ☻
<zippert> Hello installd ubuntu on my phone, but do not haave wifi so i cant upgrade, 3G wont work, is there some soution ?
<zippert> can i upgrade with USB cable?
<esigolo> zippert: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<ttoine> zippert, you too, you don't have wifi ?
<zippert> ttoine normaly i use my phone thether for conection
<ttoine> popey, I launched phablet-flash -d maguro --flipped
<ttoine> It is downloading again
<ttoine> what should I expect ? it will flash my phone again
<ttoine> N
<ttoine> ?
<popey> yes
<ttoine> ok
<popey> with a new and more interesting image ☻
<ttoine> so I wait and let you know if it fixes the problem ?
<popey> that'd be great.
 * popey gets coffee
<ttoine> what if I still have no wifi at all ??
<esigolo> zippert: let me know if it works please
<pmcgowan> popey, flipped is a bit broken this morning on maguro
<pmcgowan> I am told
<zippert> the command "phablet-flash -d maguro --flipped" is in progress =)
<esigolo> :)
<zippert> pmcgowan, what do  bit broken men?
<zippert> pmcgowan, not starting at al?
<popey> pmcgowan: hmm. unflipped is also a bit broken. is there a previous image which is better?
<pmcgowan> popey, the startup races are being debugged, camera and video may not work
<popey> ttoine: is it still downloading? if so, maybe kill it. if it's pushing to the phone you can kill it too.
<lool> rsalveti: BTW I've copied the couple of changes to the adbd upstart job in the Debian git repo, but it's not worth an upload just for these; if you get a change to test, I could sync and then upload just these to Ubuntu
<pmcgowan> popey, I am running the flipped from yesterday
<lool> or I can upload all at once
<popey> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, 20130701.2 is working on mako for me, not sure maguro
<KalleWhoever> Surfaceflinger keeps on crashing says hwcomposer was not found
<rsalveti> lool: sure, just want to finish the flip work first
<KalleWhoever> any help how to debug this?
<zippert> 11 min then i know if the maguro flip version is working
<popey> zippert: see above
<ttoine> popey, still no wifi nor 3g
<ttoine> I hope that wifi is not broken on the phone, even if I come back to android...
<zippert> popey: =(
<popey> ttoine: unlikely
<popey> ttoine: we keep a couple of previous images on the site you can roll back to, to test
<popey> ttoine: there's a "manual install" section on that wiki page
<ttoine> popey, unfortunately, I can't take too much time for that at the moment.
<ttoine> maybe it would be great that Jono Bacon don't speak too much of phoning with ubuntu touch: it is not at all easy to set up at the moment ;-)
<popey> ttoine: as I said, it generally works and breaks sometimes. it's under development.
<ttoine> popey, of course
<popey> It's all good fun ☻
<ttoine> I hope my android will get wifi again
<ttoine> popey, perhaps for you
<ttoine> but this time, it was not fun for me ;-)
<zippert> <popey> maby i have to do the waiting game until its a bit more stable
<popey> zippert: or just come in here and ask before flashing?
<zippert> <popey> =)  yah thats are som e good advice
<zippert> <popey> Is there some rom that are working and where can i get it?
<popey> zippert: i don't have the galaxy nexus, so I would have to defer you to someone who does. perhaps ogra_
<zippert> <popey> ok thanks
<zippert> <ogra_> are you here?
<ttoine> popey, ok.. wifi is now broken too on android...
<sergiusens> ttoine: I use it as my main phone on maguro and it works fine for my purposes
<ttoine> sergiusens, I can't phone... and no wifi neither
<zippert> <sergiusens> what rom do you use?
<ttoine> sergiusens, and since I get back to android, no wifi anymore
<esigolo> ttoine: i think you have a router problem
<sergiusens> I use latest flipped, but I also know how to workaround the issues, and rollback when something gets broken
<sergiusens> if you want something a bit more stable
<sergiusens> phablet-flash --list-revisions
<sergiusens> phablet-flash -r [revision]
<sergiusens> or phablet-flash --latest-revision
<sergiusens> those have some more testing going on
<ttoine> esigolo, no, I just can't activate the wifi on the system
<ttoine> It stays on "activating wifi" and nothing happend
<esigolo> what did you do to return to android?
<zippert> <sergiusens>  and the 3G is okey in the last version?
<ttoine> esigolo, just followed the howto
<ttoine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<esigolo> flash_all?
<ttoine> esigolo, yes
<ttoine> with yakju-jdq39
<esigolo> ttoine: so. you have a fresh new installation !
<ttoine> esigolo, yes
<ttoine> but impossible to activate the wifi...
<ttoine> I think I will have to lock it again
<KalleWhoever> Could someone please have a look at this? http://pastebin.com/ppABUTv4
<ttoine> and then, have to find some samsung services
<esigolo> ttoine: wich android version?
<ttoine> latest
<ttoine> esigolo, 4.2.2
<esigolo> 4.2.2 (JDQ39) ?
<esigolo> ok
<ns5> Does anyone know how to simulate screen rotation?  I'm trying to create an app for ubuntu touch with qt/qml on Ubuntu desktop
<mhall119> ns5: resize the window to be in landscape
<ns5> mhall119: yes that's my goal, but what operation can trigger the window resizing?
<ns5> Is there a screen rotation signal that can be catched by the app?
<esigolo> ttoine: i just can't see how ubuntu touch could be responsible for your problem
<jdstrand> bzoltan: hi!
<sergiusens> KalleWhoever: what device? This is most likely the problem E/SurfaceFlinger( 3698): hwcomposer module not found
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  yo man
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  i am on parental leave this week
<jdstrand> bzoltan: ah, congrats! :)
<jdstrand> bzoltan: I have two quick questions-- who shall I direct them to?
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  thanks ... feels like release week... no sleep and lots of buzz
<bzoltan>  jdstrand:  depends on question... shoot them
<jdstrand> bzoltan: it's been a while, but I remember :) it'll get better
<ttoine> esigolo, me too...
<jdstrand> bzoltan: 1) we've defined the security section of the manifest file. and I wanted to know the best place to present that info (eg, particular mailing list, etc)
<jdstrand> bzoltan: 2) I'd like to file some bugs regarding application paths used by sdk applications. what package should I file them against. should I tag them specially?
<bzoltan> jdstrand: ubuntu-devel would be good imho
<bzoltan>  jdstrand:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+filebug
<jdstrand> bzoltan: re ubuntu-devel, should I CC you/florian?
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  both of us an jppiironen too please
<jdstrand> bzoltan: awesome, thanks! now enjoy your family and get some sleep :)
<bzoltan> jdstrand: np and thanks :)
<esigolo> ttoine: on galaxy nexus is possible to remove the battery?
<imzey> hi guys,
<imzey> i'm new to ubuntu phone. is it possible to install ubuntu phone on htc one and wipe android?
<popey> imzey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices lists devices with community maintained ports
<KalleWhoever> sergiusens its for the Xperia P
<imzey> popey, so htc one is not available yet. I can see "htc one X" but not "htc one" m7
<sergiusens> KalleWhoever: from the looks of it you are missing the graphic driver blobs
<KalleWhoever> The blobs are in place
<ttoine> esigolo, yes, but it doesn"t change anything
<mhall119> ns5: are you interested in the device's actual orientation change, or just the change from portrait to landscape sizes?
<KalleWhoever> I checked every file in  /device/sony/nypon/proprietary-files.txt
<KalleWhoever> they are all where they belong
<ns5> mhall119: I want the app to know the current orientation, and to know when there's orientation change so it can automatically change screen size
<KalleWhoever> How can I debug my issue better?
<zaneswafford> Are there any design guideline docs for desktop apps? I've seen the design docs for Ubuntu Touch but wondered if there was something similar for desktop apps.
<mhall119> ns5: if what you want is to respond to screen changes, you don't need to worry about orientation
<mhall119> ns5: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/ubuntu-layouts.html for how to make your app adapt properly
<ns5> mhall119: all the app needs to know is screen size?
<zaneswafford> I was actually wondering about navigational elements. I know there are the new QML tabs and page stack metaphors but did not know if there was an example of usage in a desktop app
<zaneswafford> The tabs make sense on touch but does their behaviour change on desktop (IE show all tabs by default rather than hiding all but one)
<zaneswafford> if not, is there the option to make the app show all tabs by default?
<mhall119> ns5: technically you can use whatever conditions you want to change layouts, but screen size is going to be the most common, yes
<ns5> mhall119: how to simulate screen size change in an qt/qml app running on ubuntu desktop?  And how does the app detect screensize change?
<gestahlt> Hi!
<gestahlt> I was wondering how ubuntu mobile is like. I like to use my smartphone as a bit of a desktop replacement. I managed to get it running on top of Android. The bottleneck is the VNC Display
<gestahlt> So i was wondering if there will still be a Android Ubuntu Mobile app or only "Bare Metal" on selected phones
<gestahlt> I love it very much to have both
<gestahlt> (Android and Ubuntu)
<gestahlt> Is there a source code to download ? Or maybe even an APK?
<gestahlt> Hm i really should read the topic
<gestahlt> Ah okay i see, its baremetal
<gestahlt> Nonetheless, it would be awesome to have it in LXC or OpenVZ containers or something alike (Fit to run on top)
<Elhebert> Hey ! Does anyone know if the beta of Ubuntu OS can be run on a Wiko Cink Peax ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: when you have some time can you please have a look at why this MR makes the tests fail ? https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/notes-app/new_theming/+merge/171885
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure
<ttoine> question: if I lock again my phone after reflashing to Android, can samsung see that it has been flashed to Ubuntu ?
<Elhebert> Hey ! Does anyone know if the beta of Ubuntu OS can be run on a Wiko Cink Peax ?
<Mirv> mterry: hi, if you could, please file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit (qtsystems not yet there) with the patch attached, and I'll check it in the morning
<popey> gestahlt: you're talking of Ubuntu for Android? We don't have any software available for download of that.
<popey> gestahlt: we have Ubuntu Touch preview, which is ubuntu on the device, not android.
<gestahlt> Popey: Yes, i saw that. So there will be no "app" to have ubuntu on top of android?
<popey> gestahlt: We haven't announced any plans for that yet.
<mhall119> ns5: you just need to resize the window to simulate a screen size change
<mhall119> the Layouts code in the Ubuntu SDK will handle detecting the change and applying a layout given the conditions you provided
<mhall119> ogra_: rsalveti: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ has "ubuntu-touch" and "ubuntu-touch-preview" directories, what's the difference?
<rsalveti> mhall119: flipped x unflipped
<mhall119> which is which?
<ogra_> -preview is the old one
<rsalveti> mhall119: in order :-)
<mhall119> rsalveti: ogra_: thanks :)
<ns5> mhall119: Actually in my code the size of the elements are calulated from screen size.  I don't want to hardcode any screen size in the code.  When launching the app, how to tell it that the current screen size is, say, 960*540 (portrait)?  And how to simulate a screen rotation so that the app can detect screen size change?
<rsalveti> yeah, the -preview is what we now call 'legacy'
<mhall119> ns5: you can use the .width and .height properties of your top-level QML component (such as MainView)
<mhall119> that will give you the screen sizes on a device, and the window sizes on the desktop
<mhall119> using the Layouts API from the Ubuntu SDK, you can give an alternate layout if mainview.width > mainview.height (aka, landscape), and it will take care of detecting the change and applying the different layout
<nik90> Kaleo: I am happy to see your simple themeing branch merged. Does this mean we can implement gradient backgrounds?
<ns5> mhall119: and what will the size of the MainView be?  Fill my entire desktop?
<mhall119> ns5: on desktop it will use the default width and height values you apply to the MainView
<mhall119> on the device, it will use the full screen size
<esigolo> sorry
<mhall119> but resizing the window on the desktop is the the same as changing the orientation on a phone/tablet as far as the app is concerned
<Kaleo> nik90: not yet but it is a step towards that
<Kaleo> nik90: the important 2nd step will be https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/color_palette
<Kaleo> nik90: that's for this week
<Kaleo> nik90: next week the final step will happen with an API for you to set the background color of the app
<nik90> Kaleo: perfect
<nik90> thnx
<Kaleo> nik90: which app are you on?
<nik90> Kaleo: clock app
<timp> anyone knows where the .deb packages end up when I "build application on device" from qtcreator?
<Kaleo> nik90: cool
<Kaleo> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5837817/
<timp> I think they used to go somewhere in /home/phablet, but I cannot find it now :s maybe something changed with the flipped image?
<Kaleo> nik90: that's very good
<Kaleo> nik90: you are not harcoding any color
<Kaleo> nik90: except for the needed background colors
<Kaleo> nik90: oh I see you have a Constants dict
<nik90> Kaleo: yes but I guess i dont need the constant dict anymore with UbuntuColors
<Kaleo> nik90: sort of
<nik90> Kaleo: I decided to wait for the theme support rather than hardcode background colors etc which will be removed
<Kaleo> nik90: it's not recommended to use UbuntuColors if you can help it
<Kaleo> nik90: once landed, it will be recommended to use Theme.palette
<Kaleo> nik90: you will get the colors from the current theme that way
<nik90> Kaleo: ah ok
<Kaleo> nik90: so the app can look beautiful regardless of the theme
<Kaleo> nik90: I will send an email this week
<nik90> Kaleo: will wait for that
<mhall119> timp: ~/dev_tmp/ ?
<mhall119> that's where qtcreator puts them when you just on on device anywya
<cdavis> Does touch completely replace the software on a phone? Or is it just a ui on top of android?
<cjwatson> It'll completely replace it.  There are a few bits of Android that are included for hardware support.
<cdavis> whew, back to being excited
<cdavis> thanks
<cjwatson> But (in the model due to land soon) they run in their own separate container.  (In the current model Ubuntu is in a container.)
<timp> mhall119: yes that's what I was expecting. Maybe the build failed and I don't have the debs. rebuilding now.
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you happen to have an idea about:
<ogra_> adduser: `/usr/bin/chfn -f LXC dnsmasq lxc-dnsmasq' returned error code 1. Exiting
<ogra_> the gecos data is actually supposed to be "LXC dnsmasq"
<ogra_> and lxc.postinst (wheer that error comes from) properly quotes it in double quotes
<ogra_> is that adduser not respecing the quotes ? or could it be that double quotes are to weak
<ogra_> (the respective build log is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144007988/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<cjwatson> The quotes are processed by the shell, not by adduser
<AskUbuntu> My Ubuntu Touch seems to be broken no matter how many different files I try | http://askubuntu.com/q/315516
<cjwatson> It doesn't seem to be a quoting problem, except in that the error message doesn't reconstruct the quotes (so that's misleading, ignore it)
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> Does   chfn -f "LXC dnsmasq" lxc-dnsmasq   work when run by hand?
<ogra_> hmm, then the only thing i could imagine is that fakechroot is broken
<cjwatson> Oh, well, if a build of ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd reproduces it then I can try it locally (as could you, I guess)
<ogra_> yeah, already running here ... just waiting til it finished
<ogra_> so i have the chroot around
<ogra_> do dont mount any virtual filesystems during the build into the chroot (since i wanted to avoid having any buildd HW info available) ...
<ogra_> but i fail to see how that would affect adduser
<cjwatson> Probably best to strace it if chfn isn't being more verbose about why it failed
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i dont get the error in a local build btw
<cjwatson> PAM_SYSTEM_ERR could be various things
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> thats an older package ... tricked by -proposed :P
<ogra_> woah ... lxc installs 21M of deps
<ogra_> well, so manually installing lxc doesnt expose the error
 * ogra_ sighs and starts over with the right package version
<cjwatson> I'll feed it to sbuild here, but EOD
<ogra_> doesnt help much if i cant reproduce it
<ogra_> yeah, enjoy
<ns5> mhall119: got it, thanks.  But here is the problem, how to avoid hardcoding MainView size?
<ns5> currently I can only run the app on Ubuntu desktop
<iBelieve> Can I write an Ubuntu Touch application that is licensed under the GPLv2 or the GPLv2 or later?
<zeokila> Hey guys is anyone able to help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/315516/my-ubuntu-touch-seems-to-be-broken-no-matter-how-many-different-files-i-try
<sergiusens> zeokila: that isn't really a question
<sergiusens> zeokila: the device overview is definetely a bug that can be logged
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on htc desire | http://askubuntu.com/q/315523
<zeokila> where do I log bugs?
<zeokila> launchpad?
<sergiusens> zeokila: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute#How_to_report_bugs
<zeokila> thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, do you know about any issues with pam_rootok.so and fakechroot ?
<mhall119> iBelieve: yes, you can use any license you want
<slangasek> ogra_: nothing that I've heard of
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> google agrees with you :)
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144014670/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> seems chfn is failing all over the place
<ogra_> and that "PAM: System error" looks suspicious
<ogra_> the fun stuff is that it doesnt happen in a local build
<cjwatson> I see the same thing in a local sbuild run
<ogra_> the same error ?
<ogra_> or the same "doesnt happen" :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, thank you.
<cjwatson> Completely fresh out of the box phablet-flash --flipped, fresh sbuild install
<cjwatson> same error
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> I hope you're not trying to build outside sbuild, because it seems likely that the build environment matters at least somewhat
<ogra_> well, indeed i did not use sbuild :)
<ogra_> dpkg-buildpackage -b ...
<cjwatson> Use sbuild when trying to reproduce failures
<ogra_> yeah apparently tthat matters
<cjwatson> I can have a look in a few hours if you haven't sorted it out by then
<ogra_> ok, well, all i need is the diversions from lxc-android-config inside the rootfs ... worst case i can hack them into the build script
<ogra_> that lxc gets installled is kind of a transitional thing
<ogra_> nothing is using it ... its just a dep
<cjwatson> Seems better to fix the bug if possible though
<cjwatson> Like I say, happy to have a look a bit later :)
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<ogra_> well, i dont want to delay the switch to flipped by default to much
<ogra_> i might hack the diversions in as a quick fix and remove them after the bug was fixed
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess doing a temporary hack might help indeed
<ogra_> rsalveti, heh, done long ago :)
<rsalveti> we're waiting this to land and the newer upstart, right?
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome
<ogra_> (like right after i said the above)
<rsalveti> great, just got back from lunch
<ogra_> yeah, just that and upstart and we should be good
<pmcgowan> could it be ;)
<rsalveti> the new shell built fine as well, so guess we just need upstart to land now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: anything missing, in theory, from the phablet-flash mr?
<rsalveti> guess not, will test all the use cases
<sergiusens> rsalveti: only your gripe with --list-revisions
<iBelieve> I submitted a merge request for File Managaer a week ago, but it still hasn't been reviewed. Should I do anything to get it reviewed?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: fyi, awe isn't there to benefit the added love, but I'll be ready to upload NM with ofono settings parsing, autoconnection of 3G, and ignoring the rmnet_usb devices shortly
<cyphermox> just finishing up with my testing now
<rsalveti> cyphermox: lovely
<ogra_> yay
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<cyphermox> and when I say, autoconnect to 3G, I mean it
 * ogra_ looks forward to get rid of the mrmnet hack
<ogra_> *rmnet
<cyphermox> it will autoconnect :)
<ogra_> any way to prevent that ?
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> to disable you can do nmcli dev disconnect iface /ril_0
<ogra_> ah
<cyphermox> ogra_: well, I think if WWAN is disabled it won't
<cyphermox> I should double-check that I haven't broken that :)
<ogra_> well, we eventually need a way for users in the UI to disable 3G ...
<cyphermox> so while this builds on my mako, I need to go run some errands .. back shortly
<cyphermox> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> but cool progress, thats awesome
<cyphermox> renato_: ^^  do you have the similar WwanEnabled switch as for WirelessEnabled in your UI ?
 * ogra_ cant wait for the PIN/PUK support to land
<ogra_> then i can finally use it as my phone :)
<renato_> cyphermox, yes
<cyphermox> renato_: ok
<cyphermox> renato_: has that landed yet?
<rsalveti> don't think so
<rsalveti> but we can test and try to land it again
<cyphermox> yeah, I think we should
<renato_> cyphermox, no
<rsalveti> as it seems now that the wlan disable/enable is working fine
<cyphermox> so I'll be back and then I'll test this to make sure everything's good
<rsalveti> renato_: have the mr link in hands?
<rsalveti> yeah, would be good if cyphermox could review it
<renato_> rsalveti, yes give me a minute
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I reviewed it before already, it looked fine
<cyphermox> I'll just re-test to make sure
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'm fine if we update the message suggesting the user to check the output with --legacy as well
<renato_> rsalveti, cyphermox https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/indicator-server/device-switch/+merge/166300
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just want to avoid having people asking us what happened with the older revisions
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome
<rsalveti> renato_: thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: why do you use pin/puk at all?
<rsalveti> hahah, so weird
<rsalveti> that's so 15 years ago here in brazil
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti: never caught on in Argentina
<rsalveti> yeah, same here
<sergiusens> prepaid made it a dead idea from the start
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, if my phone gets stolen i dont want the SIm to be usable
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> blocked you sim? just buy a new one
<rsalveti> here we usually just call the carrier to cancel the sim card
<sergiusens> *your
<ogra_> is there a special brazilian trick to prevent that in a different way ?
<rsalveti> no, that can still happen, but you can call the carier right away and get it canceled
<ogra_> sure, i can do that too ...
<rsalveti> but I guess that's because pre-paid is quite common here
<rsalveti> brb
<ogra_> ah, yeah, i had the same sime for 10 years until i needed a micro for the N4
<sergiusens> in south america peope have a need to talk to people :-P
<rsalveti> hahah
<ogra_> (with contract )
<stgraber> ogra_: you know that you can remove the PIN code from your SIM right?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i dont want to though :)
<ogra_> it doesnt feel like real dogfooding if i adjust the world to my needs ;)
<ogra_> (which probably sounds weird from someone who lives for his quick fixes and hacks :P )
<popey> ogra_: i cut my original sim down ☻
<esigolo> in fact here in Brazil the first thing the thief does is throw out the chip
<ogra_> popey, i did the same but only after i had orrdered a new one ... so i wouldnt be without one for to long
<ogra_> (yeah, so german, i know ... insurance complex etc ... )
<popey> heh, wuss
<esigolo> will be any security app or feature like samsung dive or cerberusapp to touch?
<ali1234> orange refused to send my brother a microsim unless he switched to the super expensive iphone tarriff - he had one of those ms-nokia phones when they were the only other phone that took microsim
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, i was wondering what we can do about ureadahed with readonly rootfs ... it would be awesome if we could still use it but we wouldnt be able to profile ...
<ogra_> wow, thats evil
<ali1234> i think he got it sorted eventually
<ogra_> i had to pay 10 euros or so for mine .. that was all
<popey> orange refused to enable tethering on my iphone because i wasn't on an iphone tarrif
<popey> (because I just cut the sim down from when it was in an htc hero)
<popey> i said "look at my account and see how long I have been a customer".
<popey> he went away and came back "that's all done for you sir"
<popey> I have had the same cellphone number since 1995
<ali1234> yeah i guess my brother did the same. he's been with them so long they practically pay him
<popey> heh
<SquirrelCZECH>  :D
<ogra_> popey, heh, same here ... one year shorter though
 * popey remembers the happy days of no cross-network SMS, and having to find random foreign SMS centres to bounce SMS off of, so I could text my girlfriend
<ogra_> haha
<popey> was good when I was in denmark and she was in mexico, free texts! ☻
<ogra_> lol
<stgraber> I'm currently being extremely careful not to do anything that'd cause Swisscom to change the plan on my prepaid SIM card, got a rather nice deal a few years back where I pay 80 cent an hour for phone calls and 1CHF per 10MB of data up to 50MB, then unlimited, so essentially unlimited data for 5CHF a day (my record being around 35GB on HSPA+)
<stgraber> all the new prepaid offers come with "unlimited" for 2CHF a day where "unlimited" means full speed up to 100MB then you're stuck with 500kbps (so not exactly great when you're using it to download ISO images)
<esigolo> man i really need to fix my computer power cables
<esigolo> someone here is using irssi ? can tel me how to print the last lines of the log?
<popey>  /lastlog
<esigolo> tanks
<esigolo> thanks*
<rsalveti> stgraber: here in brazil when you're over the limit it goes down to 64kbps
<rsalveti> 64, I know
<rsalveti> horrible
<stgraber> rsalveti: they could just prevent you from establishing a ppp session, that'd be less painful :)
<Bandspelare> Hi
<rsalveti> stgraber: exactly
<jdstrand> tedg: hey, perhaps you can help me. On the touch images, if a .desktop file has "Exec=qmlscene ..." it works fine, but if it has "Exec=aa-exec -p foo qmlscene ..." it does not (aa-exec works fine from the command line, so it isn't a bug in it, but it might need to be adjusted)
<jdstrand> tedg: I'd like to file a bug on aa-exec not working in the .desktop file. what package should I file it against?
<esigolo> rsalveti: i saw the video you posted ! look nice
<satyendra> does anyone has the .vdi image for ubuntu on Virtualbox
<satyendra> .vdi for utbuntu touch....
<esigolo> .vdi?
<Bandspelare> What docking stations can i buy for my nexus 4, 7 and 10?
<satyendra> .vdi is the Virtual Disk Image for the VirtualBox by Oracle
<tedg> jdstrand, Uhm, I guess glib as they're probably using gio exec.
<tedg> jdstrand, But, honestly, there's a lot of change going on right now.
<jdstrand> tedg: that seems related to that issue you had with upstart-app-launch
<tedg> jdstrand, I dont' think they've switched over to using upstart-app-launch yet.
<esigolo> satyendra: as far i now is not possible to virtualize touch yet
<tedg> jdstrand, Though I haven't grabbed the latest image to verify that.
<jdstrand> tedg: no, I don't think so-- this isn't about application lifecycle. this is just about people having ways to do things now. I might be able to modify aa-exec to work
<satyendra> Some people are able to use it in Qemu for virtualize
<tedg> jdstrand, Ah, okay, I added support in upstart-app-lauch for setting the profile.
<jdstrand> tedg: rocking:)
<tedg> jdstrand, Basically a desktop file key: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/apparmor-exec/+merge/170399
<jdstrand> tedg: ah, interesting. I thought I remembered we were going to do that differently, but I difer to mdeslaur
<jdstrand> defer even
<tedg> difer: When a diff is different than you expect.
<tedg> ;-)
<jdstrand> hehe
<tedg> jdstrand, I think that's the "have something working" case.  For long term that's definitely not the solution.
<jdstrand> ah, yes. ok then
<popey> satyendra: no, we don't provide a vdi for ubuntu touch
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, tedg: is upstart-app-launch with XCanonicalAppArmorProfile in the touch images now?
<tedg> mdeslaur, No, the misc stack has been blocked, so that hasn't gotten released yet.  It *should* today.
<mdeslaur> we were going to use aa-exec directly in the exec line until that made it's way
<jdstrand> yeah, but then that weird bug blocked me
<mdeslaur> perhaps that will solve our current aa-exec bug
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I had the same issue with pkexec, FWIW
<jdstrand> it would for touch certainly
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: something is weird about whatever launches stuff with the exec line
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: interesting
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I had to launch a shell file instead
<jdstrand> I was going to try an ELF aa-exec to see if that was it, but based on pkexec, seems that probably wouldn't help
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: perhaps a PATH issue?
<jdstrand> I tried it with absolute paths, moved it into /usr/bin, etc
<mdeslaur> I never did figure it out...although I gave up after a few hours
<jdstrand> yeah, that is the point where I am now
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I just randomly blame pulseaudio and move on when that sort of thing happens :P
<jdstrand> hehe
<SquirrelCZECH> wow
<SquirrelCZECH> ubuntu-touch got pulseaudio?
<SquirrelCZECH> that would be awesome
<SquirrelCZECH> could stream sound from tablet/phone to pc :-)
<rsalveti> esigolo: indeed
<rsalveti> SquirrelCZECH: yup, we still have some things to sort out, but that will be our final setup
<SquirrelCZECH> rsalveti: sounds awesome :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> rsalveti: but, like everyone
<SquirrelCZECH> when I will be able to buy Ubuntu Touch Phone/tablet? :-)
<Bandspelare> Doesn't anyone have input on a docking station for nexus 4 that works as advised in the little Ubuntu clip?
 * genii ponders http://blog.accuvantlabs.com/blog/jdryan/building-nexus-4-uart-debug-cable
<genii> Tricky buggers, putting a serial port inside the headphone jack.
<popey> Bandspelare: if you find a dock, let me know, I'd like one ☻
<Bandspelare> hehe, seems like there's one for Nexus 10 comming this christmas, but i don't know what connections it will have or if it will have pogo charging
<Bandspelare> http://nexus10accessories.com/category/nexus-10-docks/
<Bandspelare> could you make it count with an NFC tag and this? http://www.amazon.com/Juiced-Systems-MHL-Adapter-MicroSDHC/dp/B008CQKM2U/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1372796564&sr=8-16&keywords=hdmi+nexus+4
<TheOnlyJoey> Ohai
<TheOnlyJoey> Any clue if the current ubuntu-touch image would work on a Lenovo Ideapad a2109 (tegra3 device)
<esigolo> TheOnlyJoey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<esigolo> TheOnlyJoey: you can see it there
<TheOnlyJoey> ah just a lot of wip, but no easy fix apparantly :P
<nik90> popey: can you check on your laptop if you can see the clock app tabs with the latest ubuntu sdk
<nik90> in my comp, I cannot see any of the tabs anymore
 * popey checks
<popey> still works here
<popey> which package versions do you want me to check nik90 ?
<nik90> could you get the clock-app-version, ubuntu ui toolkit version?
<popey> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ?
<nik90> yes
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ apt-cache policy ubuntu-clock-app qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin | grep Installed Installed: 0.4bzr119quantal0 Installed: 0.1.46+13.10.20130628bzr571raring0
<nik90> I have got 0.1.46+13.10.20130628bzr573saucy0
<nik90> you are missing 2 commits from trunk
 * popey updates
 * nik90 checks the last 2 commits of toolkit project for the reason
<nik90> hmm. that's when florian's major theme rework landed
<nik90> that could be it
<popey> almost certainly
 * popey rings the Kaleo bell
<nik90> Kaleo: After updating the sdk to 0.1.46+13.10.20130628bzr573saucy0, I can no longer see the tabs, toolbar in the clock app
 * nik90 is amused at the Kaleo bell :D
<Kaleo> nik90: hmmm
<Kaleo> nik90: any other app with the issue?
<Kaleo> nik90: any error message on the console?
<nik90> Kaleo: will check console now
<nik90> Kaleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838625/
<Kaleo> nik90: most intriguing
<nik90> Kaleo: I am installing other core apps like the calendar to check if the issue exists
<nik90> Kaleo: same issue with calendar app as well..tabs are missing.
<nik90> mhall119: ping?
<Kaleo> nik90: ok I suspect commit 573
<Kaleo> nik90: I suspect that the debian packaging broke at that point
<Kaleo> nik90: do you the following file:
<Kaleo> nik90: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Colors
<Kaleo> nik90: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Colors/UbuntuColors.qml
<nik90> Kaleo: yup I have those files
<Kaleo> nik90: darn
<popey> i dont
<popey> (not updated to 573 yet)
<Kaleo> popey: with what package?
<Kaleo> popey: that's why
<Kaleo> popey: but it works for you
<popey> k
<popey> yes
<Kaleo> nik90: for me 573 not via packages works
<popey> what do you think broke?
<Kaleo> nik90: I'm trying with the packegage
<Kaleo> popey: packaging
<Kaleo> popey: something not shipped
<Kaleo> popey: or something else :)
<popey> ☻
<nik90> :)
<popey> covering all bases there
<nik90> Kaleo: does your commit also remove the greyish background which was previously there?
<nik90> or is that a bug as well?
<popey> which package _should_ ship /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Colors/UbuntuColors.qml ?
<Kaleo> nik90: greyish background?
<Kaleo> popey: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<popey> right
<popey> so i see /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Colors/UbuntuColors.qml in trunk but not if I "apt-get source qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin"
<nik90> Kaleo: previously when a page is not given any background color, it took the default theme background color which was not exactly white. However now the clock app background is pure white
<nik90> http://ubuntuone.com/3uFCUl10Fwi2ufaBRXzI4x
<Kaleo> nik90: that's probably a consequence of the bug
<Kaleo> I need to run off soon unfortunately; package is building here
<popey> nik90: can you downgrade in the interim?
<nik90> Kaleo: no worrries. Just wanted to get this to your attention so that you are aware of it.
<nik90> popey: I will be busy anyway for the next 2 days. So it should be fine
<nik90> hopefully a fix is there by that time
<Kaleo> nik90: well
<Kaleo> nik90: it's actualy really bad
<Kaleo> nik90: all apps broken
<Kaleo> nik90: I will fix it today for sure
<popey> thanks Kaleo
<nik90> Kaleo: thnx :)
<Kaleo> nik90: can you report the bug in lp?
<nik90> Kaleo: sure
<popey> nik90: ping us the bug number please
<nik90> popey, Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197164
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1197164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Bzr commits 572 or 573 breaks application tabs and toolbar" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<Kaleo> nik90: 99% sure it's 572 actually
<nik90> Kaleo: I think so as well since UbuntuColors does exist on my system, so 573 is nothing drastic.
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, i see upstart just went in ... so i guess i'll leave the announcement to you :)
<xnox> ogra_: better wait for upstart to actually migrate into release pocket...
<mhall119> nik90: pong
<nik90> mhall119: hi, I was having an issue with the sdk and wanted to check if I was the only one having the issue
<nik90> however the issue has been confirmed and is being worked on by florian.
<mhall119> ok, cool
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, will take a few still
<rsalveti> don't worry, we still need to land sergiusens's phablet-flash mr
<cjwatson> ogra_: this is a particularly exciting chfn/pam/audit/fakechroot/whateveritis bug, I must say
<iBelieve>  I submitted a merge request for File Managaer a week ago, but it still hasn't been reviewed. Should I do anything to get it reviewed?
<ogra_> cjwatson, lol, happy to be of service
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, that was exactly what i meant ... i didnt want to stay up until 3am to get the image out
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm still trying to debug it, but it's certainly not obvious on the surface
<cjwatson> Currently trying to get to the point of being able to usefully gdb it
<cjwatson> Debian #694827 certainly isn't helping, though I'm not particularly convinced that it might be the cause
<ubot5> Debian bug 694827 in fakechroot "fakechroot fails to search chroot for multiarch paths" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/694827
<cjwatson> Oh, here, chfn is setuid so fakechroot has no effect on it
<cjwatson> Maybe that's not it, though, as a mode 4755 self-compiled copy works
<cjwatson> whisky tango foxtrot
<stgraber> slangasek, lool, ogra_, barry: Finally! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838899/ (Nexus4 updating to a full image, including flashing the boot partition)
<slangasek> whee!
<sarnold> 0 byte dd?
<stgraber> sarnold: huge sparse file
<sarnold> stgraber: haha :)
<sarnold> cool :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: hey, so I need to be cross-building parted for use in the recovery image (android binaries needed).  Do you have any opinions on how this should be structured?  I was thinking a single arch: all binary package added to the parted source, with a separate build pass
<cjwatson> slangasek: If we can cross-build from i386 to armel/android, I guess that's the only viable course, really
<cjwatson> Unless we do the cross-build externally
<cjwatson> But that seems like it'd want infrastructure
<cjwatson> The ownership of my self-compiled chfn outside the fakechroot makes a difference
<cjwatson> fakechroot should be renamed to justaddconfusionandstir
<wilee-nilee> lol
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-03
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome
<vthompson> *timezone specific greeting to you all* I'm trying to flash my HTC One (which currently has CyanogenMod 10.1 on it) to test Ubuntu Touch. When I flash the .zip from cdimages.ubuntu.com nothing seems to have changed. Can someone help?
<mhall119> vthompson: the .zip files on cdimages.u.c are only for the Nexus line of devices
<mhall119> vthompson: you'll have to find somebody (probably an XDA developer) who has images for your specific phone
<vthompson> so the generic *phablet-armhf.zip is Nexus only?
<vthompson> I'll have to continue working towards getting the image to compile then... It's been a long road thus far.
<vthompson> (on a side note, the mentioning of "cdimages.u.c" didn't lead me to assume you meant the server. I thought the wiki meant a C source file..."
<Guest54016> hello?
<Guest54016> can anyone answer questions?
<sarnold> Guest54016: hello :) irc tends to work best for asking questions if you just ask the question...
<Guest54016> cool. i want to do the dev prev on my polaroid tablet
<Guest54016> but obviously its not on the list, is it possible to do it anyone and have some or full functionality?
<Guest54016> *anways not anyone
<Guest54016> there is a custom rom for my device, but it doesnt include the camera driver, so i havent tried that either as, Im just a beginner and i havent a clue of where to install or which driver to load
<Guest54016> i really want ubuntu on my tablet, i have ubuntu on my dual boot laptop, and i like to use qbittorrent  w ubuntu as for some weird reason, comcast can see if i use qbittorrent on windows 7 but not if i use it on ubuntu yet its not hidden by fox fi etc
<Guest54016> hmmmmmmmm
<Guest54016> i guess its helpful to answer my own questions>?
<sarnold> can't hurt :)
<Guest54016> lol
<Guest54016> well i know how to install pkgs to my ubuntu laptop
<sarnold> and I'd fully expect your ISP to determine if you're running a bittorrent client of any sort on any OS. bittorrent kind of stands out, in particular.
<Guest54016> but, how/ where would i find the drivers if i can't get the camera to work for example?
<Guest54016> i havent figured out the comcast deal yet. its my dual boot laptop. if i download/ share w qbittorent on windows 7, comcast sends me cease and desist emails, if i use ubuntu on the same laptop and qbittorrent they never send anything (comcast)
<Guest54016> well, in my opinion, i think if i want helpful advice this isnt the place
<sarnold> Guest54016: or, pick different timezone..
<sarnold> Guest54016: europe is asleep, americas are done for the day, except for nutters like me. and I can't help. :)
<Guest54016> something im a third shifter though
<vthompson> Guest54016: you'll really just have to install the ROM you're provided and ask the developer who provided it for help
<vthompson> No one here knows what camera driver you'd need (in particular).
<Guest54016> sounds to be so
<Guest54016> i read all the info and forums on the rom in question, the last post was a month ago and the alledged developer doesn't go online often
<vthompson> There seems to have been a lull in the porting effort recently (if you ask me)
<vthompson> I'm attempting to do the same and it's mostly crickets on the xda forums
<Guest54016> yeah
<sarnold> Guest54016: when you're running the image with the working camera, do you notice anything obvious in lsmod output? or lsusb? or lspci?
<vthompson> I think people were under the assumption they'd be given a "beta" for multiple devices.
<sarnold> Guest54016: when the camera application is running, does lsof or fuser show the camera application using any specific device files?
<Guest54016> right now, the image is just a stock rooted rom
<Guest54016> the dev made a custom rom that was for a model 705x, and i have the model 705. someone tried the x copy for the standard model, works great, but there was dev made it for a different model so the camera wouldnt work
<Guest54016> according to the posts in the forum
<vthompson> You can do what I'm doing; ensure that your device (705x) is supported by cyanomodgen and then follow the porting guide to compile an image
<vthompson> It may be hit or miss with your image, however. It's been a bit of "miss" for me on the HTC One (m7spr)
<mterry_> robert_ancell, heyo.  lp:~mterry/unity8/split has a rebased version of my split branch.  It will build a unity8-greeter package.  I haven't finished testing it to make sure it works still, but it should...
<esigolo> Hello all
<Guest76094> hello
<Guest54016> yeah my device isnt supported by cynagen mod
<Guest54016> lol if it was easy i wouldnt be here
<vthompson> I've always been confused on this (mostly because I didn't care), but will there always be a Touch dependence on CyanogenMod? If so, I think there really needs to be more synergy between xda and ubuntu on the OS level. Having "app coding" sessions seems rather silly with a community such as theirs.
<vthompson> By OS, I mean rom/image level.
<cjwatson> ogra_: ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd 0.9 fixes your problem somewhat more elegantly (I couldn't quite get to my preferred mechanism for the reasons documented in the changelog, but this should be good enough).
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm not entirely sure why it passed for you even given that you weren't using sbuild.  My best guess is that you were running dpkg-buildpackage as root.
<robert_ancell> mterry_, Does this sound familiar?
<robert_ancell> In file included from /home/bob/bzr/unity8/split/plugins/ListViewWithPageHeader/listviewwithpageheader.cpp:92:0:
<robert_ancell> /home/bob/bzr/unity8/split/plugins/ListViewWithPageHeader/listviewwithpageheader.h:20:48: fatal error: private/qquickitemchangelistener_p.h: No such file or directory
<robert_ancell>  #include <private/qquickitemchangelistener_p.h>
<mterry_> robert_ancell, no
<robert_ancell> mterry_, I just branched and ran ./build
<mterry_> robert_ancell, do you have qtdeclarative5-private-dev installed?
<mterry_> robert_ancell, maybe do ./build -s first?  it installs some packages
<robert_ancell> mterry_, that did it
<mterry_> robert_ancell, but really if you want a package, do a full package build
<mhall119> vthompson: I don't think a CyanogenMod dependency is part of the long-term plan, we're already flipping the device images to be an Ubuntu base with Android in a container
<mhall119> vthompson: that said, XDA has a *lot* of app developers too, and they've shown interest in developing for Ubuntu as well
<LT1stNomad> ahhh! you can put ubuntu on my android phone?!
<LT1stNomad> Whennn?!
<mhall119> LT1stNomad: depends on the phone
<mhall119> !devices | LT1stNomad
<ubot5`> LT1stNomad: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<LT1stNomad> No galaxy s4 yet :(
<tannji> mhall119,  aside from doing it because you want to and its so darn cool...  what advantages are there to having ubuntu on your phone over the android?
<mhall119> tannji: having the same apps on your phone and your desktop
<mhall119> or, heck, having the same device be your phone and desktop
<mhall119> having all the goodness of a full GNU/Linux distro on your phone
<mhall119> having software that you can contribute to, and that you can have a say in it's development
<mhall119> different reasons for different people
<mhall119> also, the edge-gestures are addictive, I keep trying to switch apps by swiping on my DroidX
<mhall119> multi-tasking on Ubuntu Touch is unlike any other mobile OS I've used (admittedly though I haven't used many)
<tannji> good points.  The demo I saw recently looked nice.  How painful will this end up being?  Especially if they end up going a deifferent route than Cyanogen?
<mhall119> tannji: I don't know what you mean by difficult, it'll just be another form-factor target for Ubuntu
<mhall119> Cyanogen won't come into the equation
<mhall119> for the user, it's already a very nice experience
<bjv> can a multiple ubuntu-terminal-apps be launched?
<bjv> Answer: Yes, by creating a new .desktop and modifying the Name= property
<Shrimp> why ubuntu-sdk new project not have ubuntu project?
<Shrimp> who faced with this problem?
<Shrimp> any one help me?
<AskUbuntu> Design standard for "About" and "Options" | http://askubuntu.com/q/315729
<AskUbuntu> Clickable emails in Label | http://askubuntu.com/q/315733
<dholbach> good morning
<xenos1984> hi everybody, do i need to install some additional package in order to use QtDeclarative in my app? i already have qtdeclarative5-dev installed, but "#include <QtDeclarative>" still gives me an error
<xenos1984> ah, never mind, i should use QtQml / QtQuick...
<AskUbuntu> get the ubuntu sdk preview | http://askubuntu.com/q/315751
<fat> does ubuntu touch support S2
<popey> fat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices lists the devices an image is available for
<phix> what's s2 again?
<fat> phix: galaxy s2
<phix> ah
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Installation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug | Under active development! ☻
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i didnt run dpkg-buildpackage as root but with -rfakeroot option
<xnox> slangasek: linaro published cross-toolchains are amd64 to androidarmel. But point taken. Good that we have multiarch and can just install :amd64 packages anywhere.
<ogra_> cjwatson, and thanks so much, that would have taken me days
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Compliment Your Mirror Day! :-D
<AskUbuntu> Set background for Page{} element in ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/315789
<nik90> Anyone here comfortable with autopilot qt?
<nik90> I am having trouble accessing QML ListView properties in autopilot
<nik90> I have a listView as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5839545/
<nik90> I need to know how to acess the label in the listview using autopilot
 * popey flashes 20130703 to devices
 * ogra_ too ...
<popey> ogra_: can you see http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/ ?
<ogra_> popey, yep (sorry was afk)
<popey> ta
<m-b-o> nik90: the only way I've found to get entries of a ListView was to get the childrens of the first children of the ListView
<m-b-o> nik90: self.main_window.get_object('QQuickListView', 'worldList').get_children()[0].get_children()
<nik90> m-b-o: hi :)
<nik90> m-b-o: I currently have resultsList = self.main_window.get_object('QQuickListView', 'worldList') firstResult = resultsList.get_children()[0].get_children()[0].get_children()[0]
<nik90> m-b-o: btw I got the idea to use children already from ur autopilot MP :-)
<nik90> m-b-o: however the problem is that in my ListView (if you look at the paste.ubuntu) is that I have a Label inside the ListItem.standard. So for some reason I am not able to access the Label.
<m-b-o> nik90: I see. Tricky...
<t1mp> nik90: can you use the text property of the Standard?
<nik90> t1mp: The reason I used a Label inside a Standard was because I needed to change the font size, horizontal placement that I got from the visual designs
<nik90> t1mp: Initially I used the text property, however I had to change that to accomodate the design request
<t1mp> nik90: ok, then perhaps it is better to use ListItem.Base which is similar to Standard but without the label
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok. I wasnt aware of that.
<nik90> t1mp: But would that make accessing it from autopilot easier though?
<eylith> hi
<eylith> Is the gms/call/sms really work on "Ubuntu touch" ? 'cause I flashed with the manual way on my Nexus 4, and it don't.
<t1mp> nik90: no I don't think it'll change something for autopilot
<netcurli> nik90: did you try running autopilot vis to check how you can access the elements with autopilot?
<nik90> netcurli: I haven't heard of autopilot vis until now
<nik90> netcurli: Until now I have been just getting ideas from other people code
<nik90> netcurli: where can i find more info about it?
<netcurli> mom
<nik90> mom?
<netcurli> just a moment, I am looking
<popey> eylith: seems dialling is broken, will file a bug
<netcurli> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<nik90> netcurli: will take a look. Thanks
<popey> eylith: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1197378
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1197378 in phone-app "Cannot make calls on mako 20130703" [Undecided,New]
<eylith> popey: thank you
<esigolo> rsalveti: popey Hello
<eylith> popey: I'm pretty new so i'm not sure this is actually relevent but
<eylith> popey: the network section on the property window is empty
<esigolo> do you guys know this device http://oppostyle.com/
<esigolo> oppo find 5
<esigolo> ?
<popey> i do
<popey> looks beautiful
<eylith> I'm not sure the phone is actually connected to the gsm network
<esigolo> i'm thinking to get one
<popey> eylith: yeah, mine can't get on the gsm network
<esigolo> franco Kernel probably is going to write Kernels
<eylith> really ?
<esigolo> Francisco Franco btw
<eylith> love dat android kernel
<esigolo> yes ! on g+ is a discussion runing now on his page
<eylith> thank you very much popey
<eylith> esigolo This is cool
<esigolo> yes it is !
<esigolo> is a very good kernel
<eylith> yes, I guess he is working very hard on it
<popey> sergiusens: seems 3g/gsm is busted in the 20130703 build for mako, are there some diags / logs I can get for bug 1197378 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1197378 in phone-app "Cannot make calls on mako 20130703" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197378
<esigolo> sadly here an oppo is about U$850
<esigolo> i'm on Brazil btw
<eylith> esigolo> Why do you want an oppo ?
<esigolo> is heard it is a solid phone !
<esigolo> and the hardware is very good
<esigolo> i have dropped my nexus so many times
<eylith> nexus 4 ?
<esigolo> yes
<popey> my nexus 4 smashed, the first time I dropped it
<popey> I now have a cover on it.
<esigolo> popey: cover aways saves me !
<popey> the oppo does look like a nice device, and seems like they're happy to have CM support!
<popey> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Find5_Info
<eylith> I dropped my GNexus just once, the screen was "crashed" (sorry for my broken english)
<popey> would _love_ to have one of those running Ubuntu Touch!
<eylith> i didn't unpacked my nexus 4 before i get the cover and the screen protection :D
<esigolo> popey: in fact that is what is holding
<esigolo> if I sell my nexus 4
<esigolo> no ubuntu touch fo rme
<eylith> and no Firefox OS neither
<eylith> but I guess it isn't the point  right
<esigolo> i got sell my galaxy s i9000B and my S2
<nik90> netcurli: the autopilot vis is useful but very cumbersive as well. My listview results change for every search query, and the autopilot vis does not refresh/update when it does.
<lool> ogra_: hey, do we have something hooked to the pending -> current symlink update for ubuntu-touch (flipped) images?
<ogra_> lool, i know there is cdimage code that submits it somewhere, not sure that is used on the Qa/isotracker side yet though
<ogra_> lool, i guess cjwatson might know better
<lool> :q
<netcurli> nik90: yeah, if you have a changing tree of objects, you should probably use it only to inspect one state
<lool> Ups
<gema> can someone remind me the ssh command to make an ubuntu phone make a call remotely?
<sergiusens> gema: ssh -t phablet@device my_command
<ogra_> sergiusens, maguro and grouper look fine ... i'll send the announcement if i got some mako feedback from you
<popey> ogra_: is there a bug for the upstart/ofono issue?
<gema> sergiusens: it is "my_command" I am looking for :)
<lool> sergiusens: ofono not starting > I'm thinking this ought to be catched by image smoke testing
<ogra_> popey, not sure, fix was uploaded a while ago though
<nik90> netcurli: yup then I am in trouble since the listview results are very dynamic and so my autopilot needs to somehow magically figure out how many list headers and standard items are present to get the correct children to evaluate :(
<lool> sergiusens: would you know which smoke tests we currently run for touch before we expose an image to phablet-flash?
<ogra_> popey, bug 119722 accroding to the upload
<ubot5`> bug 119722 in gstreamer (Ubuntu) "Sound Problem !!!" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119722
<ogra_> oops
<lool> ogra_: did we already disable the ubuntu-touch-preview crontab on cdimage?  I only see the ubuntu-touch one
<ogra_> popey, bug 1197225 accroding to the upload
<ubot5`> bug 1197225 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart-file-bridge assert failure: string.c:396: Assertion failed in nih_str_split: str != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197225
<ogra_> (copy paste error)
<ogra_> lool, not to my knowledge, and we shouldnt until ports can use flipped
<lool> ogra_: hmm are the ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-touch-preview images built in different places?  I only see "for-project ubuntu-touch", no entry for -preview
<lool> I guess the -preview one is still built on a jenkins instance somewhere
<ogra_> yes, -preview comes from the OEM infrastructure
<sergiusens> ogra_: I don't have a mako
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, manta then ?
<sergiusens> lool: gema or plars would have the list
<sergiusens> lool: preview is built on jenkins
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll do manta...
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> popey, did mako look ok to you (except for the upstart issue)
<sergiusens> lool: ubuntu-touch plain is build on cdimage but the android bits are pulled from -preview
<lool> gema or plars: Would one of you two have the list of smoke tests we run on ubuntu-touch /pending images before these get to be /current?  Looking at whether this would catch the ofono not starting regression
<davmor2> ogra_: mako is the galaxy nexus right?
<ogra_> wwell, they are pulled directly from jenkins ... but yeah, same source as -preview
<eylith> davmor2 nexus 4
<ogra_> davmor2, nope, n4 ... maguro is the gnex
<lool> sergiusens: Thanks; mostly trying to check whether we have enough end-to-end QA on a phone call that "ofono not starting" prevents the image from being published
<gema> lool: I am almost certain we are not running the tests before the images get published yet
<sergiusens> ogra_: it was the 'in a nutshell summary' :-)
<gema> lool: and right now we don't have any test that would catch that, but we will soon
<ogra_> :)
<lool> gema: would you know what's missing for this and/or who is working on hooking such tests in?
<davmor2> ogra_: they should call them complete different things it would make life much easier :)
<gema> lool: we could add something simple , like checking the list of processes if you want
<gema> lool: I am working on some connected tests, that will establish a call and send an sms
<lool> gema: we have NM mocked tests; one for ofono would be ideal
<gema> lool: and fail if this cannot be done
<ogra_> that wont help much
<popey> ogra_: yes
<gema> lool: but I wouldn't block an image based on those, I'd run them after the image is published
<ogra_> i.e. ofono can run but not have a proper connection to rild on the android side
<gema> ogra_: if you have a suggestion on how to check we could addd one test today for that
<ogra_> which means it looks like you can do calls, but in facyt you cant
<ogra_> *fact
<gema> ogra_: we are going to make the call
<lool> ogra_: well it would have caught the ofono startup failure at least
<gema> and fail if the call doesn't make it
<lool> I'm happy if we manage to get an end to end real call happening, but also trying to avoid the perfect being the ennemy of the good  :-)
<gema> lool: this is very basic stuff
<gema> lool: perfect is something else
<lool> gema: Not sure why we wouldn't block an image on such failures; I only mean the current vs. pending symlinks, not blocking upload to cdimage
<ogra_> gema, sounds good
<gema> lool: but if you guys have a command line way of checking for ofono that you want in place
<lool> gema: I was thinking more along the lines of the NM tests that pitti wrote
<gema> I will add that right now to the test suite that runs daily on the images
<ogra_> lool, well, being able to make calls is kind of essential on a phone :)
<eylith> don't you have basic regression test before uploading ?
<lool> but on an image rather at package build time
<lool> ogra_: exactly
<ogra_> if we can make publication depend on that that would be great
<gema> lool: sounds good, will talk to pitti about that
<lool> ogra_: but I also know it's hard to have a real cell connection in a datacenter, and that also introduces a lot of noise in the QA process
<gema> lool: and that is why I don't wnat to make the images dependant on real calls
<ogra_> you can mute the speakers :P
<ogra_> (yes, understood, .... couldnt resist picking that up :) )
<gema> lool: but I think it is a test we need
<lool> gema: whatever; today's image having a critical bug in using any telephony functionality seems pretty bad to me, so I'd like to stop such images from getting exposed to phablet-flash / daily updaters
<ogra_> its not a critical bug using any telephony
<lool> gema: Alright, happy if you keep me in the loop for the cdimage publishing integration and actual tests  :-)
<gema> lool: will do!
<ogra_> it is broken on exactly 50% of the supported phones :)
<sergiusens> gema: lool ogra_ nmcli d should list the ril device
<sergiusens> gema: lool ogra_ apt-get install ofono-scripts and run some of those
<ogra_> sergiusens, that doesnt tell me if the protocol works between ofono and ril
<lool> gema: ^
<dpm> hey popey, when you've got a minute, could you add music-app, sudoku-app, stock-ticker-app and dropping-letters to the touch-coreapps package?
<ogra_> sergiusens, now that sounds good !
<lool> sergiusens, ogra_: Whatever would have caught today's failure to start ofono on some phones and stop the image from being published should get added to our smoke tests ASAP  :-)  if that's an ofono script, fine
<gema> sergiusens: ok, will try that and ask you some questions if they arise
<ogra_> lool, i guess that was a tired rsalveti catching it :)
<davmor2> dpm: if you are doing that you may want to consider dropping the dummy music app too to stop confusion
<ogra_> not sure how easily he is scriptable
<ogra_> :)
<lool> we can call his home number for the daily smoke testing and hook voice recognition to ack the build
<gema> ogra_: if you guys have any script to catch regressions , you may as well send them my way and we'll add them to the test automation
<ogra_> in any case the fix is uploaded and the image might even have built before i write the announcement
<lool> "Ricardo Salveti speaking" => build passes
<lool> "groans" => build rejected
<ogra_> :)
<popey> dpm: oh, they're not?
<ogra_> gema, yeah, i didnt know about ofono-scripts until a few mins ago
<esigolo> ls
<dpm> popey, not in raring, at least. I haven't checked in saucy
<popey> you're right
<ogra_> esigolo, no such file or directory
<dpm> davmor2, which dummy music app?
<gema> ogra_: I will hack something together with plars and let you guys know whenever it is in place
<popey> they're in the touch-collection one. which I always install with touch-coreapps, so never spotted it
<esigolo> ogra_: I aways do that
<lool> ogra_: remind me, where do the crontabs for livefs builds live again?
<lool> are these on buildds?
 * pitti waves hello
<ogra_> lool, nusakan
<davmor2> dpm: there is a .desktop app on the phone that just opens a white page and nothing else
<ogra_> lool, sudo -u cdimage -i && crontab -l
<ogra_> hey pitti
<lool> ogra_: yeah, I see the crons to assemble the livefs into an image
<dpm> davmor2, do you know which package that .desktop phone comes from?
<lool> ogra_: but how are the ones kicking livefs buildders to build images?
<ogra_> lool, evey command with the --live arg actually triggers a livefs build first
<davmor2> dpm: not a clue but popey might
<lool> ogra_: ah, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: rsalveti: now that we are getting the flipped image container, can we unblock unity8 new packaging by merging https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/qtubuntu/move_android_only/+merge/171965?
<ogra_> lool, cdimage changed a lot
<didrocks> sergiusens: rsalveti: once merged, I'll refresh the seed
<gema> lool: after a quick conversation with pitti he tells me we are not yet covering 3G/ofono with his tests and he doesn't know when we will
<ogra_> its all python now as well
<ogra_> :(
 * ogra_ really loved the simplemness of the old shell architecture
<pitti> lool: I'm currently working on mocking/recording/replaying tty device support in umockdev, so that we can take a real phone and mock it with modemmanager/ofono/etc; but I just started on that this week
<pitti> lool: ofono doesn't currently have an autopkgtest; is there something which we can test about it that doesn't require actual hw?
<lool> gema pitti: Yeah, this is what I was guessing, but I think we ought to a) add a simple test that ofono starts (just a ping test) on a full image and b) make sure this test passes before we update /pending to /current
<ogra_> pitti, the kernels dont have tty's enabled usually
<pitti> ogra_: oh -- how do we talk to modems/3G devices then?
<ogra_> (it breaks pixelflinger, so android kernels usually have ttys and consoles off ... and point console= to some serial device)
<gema> lool: do you think the ofono-scirpts that sergiusens mentioned are what you are looking for?
<gema> as a ping test?
<pitti> ogra_: well, VTs != support for tty
<ogra_> pitti, modems usualy through trild (100% proprietary, differing completely by vendor)
<pitti> ogra_: we certainly should have general tty/pty support, I guess/hope you mean we don't have a tty1..6 with getty?
<lool> pitti: Good question; I guess we will need device emulation anyway; not sure we can test anything useful without the hardware (would ofono even start without any kind of telephony hardware, maybe)
<davmor2> ogra_: you have  an n7 and a galaxy nexus right?  what happens when you click on the calculator app?
<ogra_> *rild
<eylith> wow, Ubuntu-touch is made with C++ ?
<ogra_> pitti, right, no gettys
<doomlord> what isn't made with c++
<ogra_> pitti, right, no tty1 either except on tegra
<pitti> ogra_: that's fine
<popey> davmor2: known problem
<plars> gema, lool, ogra_: hi, just waking up so I'm not quite caught up yet and my coffee reserves are still empty... as gema said, we are in the middle of getting the pieces in place to test actual calling, but is there some simpler set of tests that could check for conditions like this?
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<popey> davmor2: bug 1196653
<ubot5`> bug 1196653 in Ubuntu Calculator App "calculator fails to start on device" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196653
<eylith> doomlord> a lot of thing actually
<lool> plars: exactly what we're discussing; get a cup of coffee to parse the backlog  :-)
<davmor2> popey: I just went to use it and got a white screen so tried my n7 instead and it happened there too :0
<esigolo> doomlord: /whois popey
<ogra_> plars, nmcli d |grep ril ... that woould be a good start to see if the stack works
<pitti> ogra_: usually any modem/3G device creates some new tty devnode which you use to talk to it (like ttyUSB0 for an usb dongle, etc.)
<esigolo> ops
<popey> Hello esigolo ☻
<esigolo> i was trying to find popey on g+
<ogra_> pitti, not in android :)
<esigolo> LOL
<popey> esigolo: popey.com/+
<pitti> ogra_: if the devices/kernel on android use something completely different, we are screwed of course
<gema> ogra_: that's on my list, let me guys know any other you want added
<esigolo> thanks
<ogra_> pitti, 3G devices show up as rmnet in NM though
<lool> pitti: also, I understand the autopkgtests are run standalone right now on dedicated machines; would we be able to leverage these on the actual cdimage images that we would like to publish to smoke test them?
<pitti> ogra_: so what do they use to talk to the hw?
<ogra_> pitti, a proprietary daemon
<pitti> ogra_: right, I mean how does that daemon talk to the hw?
<ogra_> which differs execpt for the binary name from vendor to bvendor
<pitti> ogra_: the normal way would be to send AT commands through some /dev/ttywhatever
<ogra_> not even the protocol is guranteed
<ogra_> pitti, right, no what ofono does, it attaches to a socket that rild created when it was started by the android container
<lool> pitti: RILd is an android-side daemon; my vague memory is that we have some python ofono bindings to talk to it over binder but that these ought to be replaced with C
<ogra_> not binder
<ogra_>  there is /dev/socket/rild
<ogra_> specific just for that
<pitti> lool, ogra_: all that is way up in userspace and uninteresting for record&replay; I'm interested in the kernel interface that it uses
<ogra_> and rild manages everything rleated to the modem
<pitti> i. e. device node, ioctl, mmap
<lool> pitti: I would think it uses multiple ttys indeed
<ogra_> pitti, then you have to ask the vendors for an NDA to look at their rild implementations
<pitti> lool: I certainly hope so :) if it does, then we can use the record/replay stuff
<lool> pitti: There might be more weird stuff going on; I know there's complex machinery to allow some proprietary userspace drivers to talk to the hardware via RILd
<ogra_> pitti, but how do you plan to do such stuff anyway, it all happens in the container which you cant access at all
<pitti> ogra_: the idea is that we record what rild sends to the device nodes, and replay that as part of a test suite; we wouldn't care about the particualr protocol
<ogra_> all we see on the ubuntu side are some of the devices, binder and /dev/socket
 * ogra_ would rather suggest to hook somewhere into platform-api 
<pitti> ogra_: I guess then we should record what's going on in /dev/socket
<lool> pitti: I see a mock-ril in the source tree, looks promising
<pitti> (and yay for this stuff to reinvent the whole world again..)
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, and forward it to a platform-api debug function you can switch on
<esigolo> popey: you're going to port Ubuntu Touch for find 5? say yes
<cjwatson> ogra_,lool: I'll hook up the current/pending bits in cdimage as soon as somebody does it in jenkins.  From the cdimage point of view it's trivial.
<ogra_> pitti, awe is pretty good with ril, wait for him to return next week, he can surely priovide you with some good ideas
<pitti> lool: ok, seems this stuff is utterly non-standard, I'm afraid I now can't give you an estimate how long that would take, or what is necessary (or whether it's possible at all)
<popey> esigolo: lol
<rigved> hi everyone
<lool> cjwatson: Yeah, I know you've built all the pieces there, I'm just not sure we have the smoke tests running anywhere yet
<esigolo> rigved: hi
<rigved> are the touch images for galaxy nexus based on saucy now?
<ogra_> pitti, well, its a "over the thumb" standard (every vendor has a daemon called rild ... they not necessarily speak the same protocol though)
<cjwatson> lool: Indeed.  Just responding since my name was invoked ...
<ogra_> rigved, since several weeks
<lool> cjwatson: summoned!
<rigved> esigolo: hi
<ogra_> pitti, i think you really want to hook into a higher level (ofono itself probably)
<pitti> ogra_: so it sounds like we wouldn't want to know/record/replay what's going on in rild and below, and instead mock/record/replay what's going on on the rild API instead? seems we have zero control over what's beyond anyway
<esigolo> rigved: Hello
<sergiusens> lool I don't think you had enough mana to summon cjwatson :-P
<rigved> ogra_: ok. nice! can i update the overview section of this page then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes ?
<pitti> ogra_: well, you can't change ofono to test ofono; you need to provide what ofono talks *to* as a testbed
<lool> sergiusens: gah, I'll take another card then
<ogra_> pitti, i would hook directly into ofono right above the connection to ril
<lool> pitti: So this mock-ril seems to be kind of what we want
<ogra_> pitti, you cant provide a tap ?
<sergiusens> one of the ideas floating around was to mock the rild socket, that was the idea I had with awe
<rigved> the release notes still mention 13.04 as the base
<pitti> ogra_: I don't know; I have zero idea how ofono works and what it does
<lool> pitti: there's a way to hook a fake ril driver library mocking a real device in RILd instead of using the hardware
<ogra_> pitti, well, that side is at least open source :)
<pitti> sergiusens: yeah, from my (rather uninformed) POV this seems like the best layer ATM
<lool> pitti: it's one layer above the modem hardware emulation, but it seems the right level for ofono testing?
<sergiusens> pitti: it is from what we agreed upon with awe, we just need time to do it :-)
<pitti> lool: can we run that from our image builds, though? we don't have rild there AFAIUI?
<ogra_> ril lives in the android side
<ogra_> we have it on the phones
<pitti> right, that's what I understood
<lool> pitti: oh that's a good point you're making
<esigolo> rigved: yes
<sergiusens> and the emulator
<esigolo> it is
<pitti> oh, so we do have it on image builds, just not in packages
<lool> correct
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> pitti: it ought to eventually be packaged
<ogra_> packages will come as well (though with the whole of android in one deb)
<lool> built against android libc though
<pitti> lool: so I guess the question is whether to add a fake hw driver to rild, or mock the whole rild (i. e. intercept that /dev/socket thing that ofono talks to)?
<ogra_> (to be split over the next releases then)
<lool> pitti: might be a lot of work to mock all of ofono <-> rild
<sergiusens> pitti: we are still blind on most of what rild does anyways
<ogra_> you can surely add a layer there
<rigved> esigolo: i did not understand. the images are based on 13.10 now right?
<pitti> sergiusens, lool: well, I don't expect us to synthesize a conversation with a test API; if anything, we'd record a whole conversation and replay that as a regression test?
<lool> pitti: That would do I guess
<ogra_> pitti, /dev/socket is a bind mount out of the container, we could easily just mount it to /dev/socket-mock ... have your tool intercept and spit out stuff on /dev/socket
<esigolo> rigved: saucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip
<esigolo> 13.10
<rigved> esigolo: oh thanks for the link!
<eylith> you all work at cannonical ?
<lool> pitti: Basically I'm looking forward to us putting the first stone of the wall protecting the quality of ofono in our future builds from regressing   :-)
<esigolo> rigved: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rigved> i'll update the release notes if no one has a problem
<esigolo> rigved: welcome :)
 * ogra_ thinks he will sit down on the weekend and sketch up some architecture docs so that gets easier to understand ... with some diagrams
<pitti> ogra_: that sounds great
<lool> pitti: If you want to checkout the mock ril driver I mentioned, it's in git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android_hardware_ril.git phablet-10.1 branch under mock-ril; there's a README there
<ogra_> sergiusens, so what do you think ... should we announce ?
<lool> pitti: and that regression test you mention, how do we best hook it into smoke tests?
<eylith> ogra_ announce what exactly  ?
<ogra_> eylith, the move to flipped images by default
<pitti> lool: in my (uninformed) understanding of it, we'd record some use cases with different hw/drivers, and have a regression test which replays these conversations over a fake /dev/socket, and verifies what ofono does with that?
<eylith> ok, I guess I dont know the project enought to understand.
<pitti> lool: that could become an upstream "make check" test even, or if upstream doesn't like them, an autopkgtest on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> pitti, the prob is that all hw drivers live in a black box
<ogra_> (teh android container)
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, we wouldn't need them
<lool> pitti: but how would we run that on the cdimage image?
<pitti> ogra_: we of course can't QA the android drivers, but we don't control them anyway
<popey> eylith: flipped means we no longer have ubuntu as a container inside android, but flip to have android inside a container in ubuntu
<ogra_> well, we partially control them ... (teh open parts are just code)
<eylith> popey thanks
<pitti> lool: I guess we'd need some post-install tests for the daily image builds, similar to the ones that we have for desktops? (which check that you can login, and some basic stuff works)
<ogra_> ++
<pitti> lool: we don't have a lot of them though, we aim to test most stuff at the package level in autopkgtes
<eylith> popey: and why keep android ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm flashing --legacy to manta to check something... but I think all the bugs are accounted for in the tracker
<popey> eylith: drivers
<eylith> I mean, i suppose you just need some drivers ?
<eylith> ow ok
<rigved> i have made the change in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes , saying that the current images are based on 13.10
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok, let me write that mail then, i'll hold back the daily build until upstart is in, so we have it guaranteed in the next image
<rigved> i have another question.
<rigved> what is the preferred way to update the touch image?
<rigved> can i apt-get dist-upgrade it?
<ogra_> only to some extend
<ogra_> there are libs that span into the android container
<ogra_> and the android side is not available as packages yet
<pitti> while I'm here: does anyone know whether grouper (nexus7) works again? in the past two weeks or so the dailies just had an entirely black screen
<ogra_> so if these libs are updated only on one side they potentially break
<ogra_> pitti, flipped worked for weeks :)
<pitti> ogra_: nack
 * ogra_ hasnt touched unflipped images in a month or so
<ogra_> pitti, i upgarde them daily here on my n7
<pitti> I actually tried both in the pre-last week
<ogra_> havent had issues ... how do you install them ?
<rigved> ogra_: ok. so, will the flip that you are talking about help towards having an apt-get updatable image?
<popey> pitti: n7 works flipped
<popey> flashed 20130703 this morning
<pitti> and there's still bug 1194850 which is apparently not yet released
<ubot5`> bug 1194850 in linux-grouper (Ubuntu) "CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES not set on grouper images" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194850
<pitti> popey: ah, good to hear; thanks
<ogra_> rigved, only minor, packaging andrpoid will, but that will still take time
<pitti> ah, that wasn't the "black screen" one
<ogra_> pitti, i thought that was fixed (though might have been rolled back since it has potentila to break android )
<ogra_> *potential
<rigved> ogra_: ok thanks!
<rigved> how do i get the flipped images? for n7 and galaxy nexus?
<ogra_> rigved,  phablet-flash should get these by default now
<ogra_> just make sure you have the latest phablet-tools installed
<pitti> ogra_: latest as in "saucy", or some PPA?
<ogra_> pitti, all of them ...
<ogra_> saucy was first, sergiusens just copied the same into the PPA
<tassadar_> do the flipped images use the same kernel (or same base) as the original images?
<ogra_> yes
<tassadar_> nice, thank you
<rigved> ogra_: thanks again!
<tassadar_> hmm, and initramfs is generated from initramfs-tools package like on desktop, or does it use some package just for Ubuntu touch?
<tassadar_> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch package, well, that was obvious)
<t1mp> my phone appears to be off, but I can connect to it using adb. I just cannot get the screen to switch on; anything I can do?
<t1mp> reboot doesn't help
<ogra_> sergiusens, i mailed ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-phone, any other ML i shoudl cover ?
<pmcgowan> t1mp, which image? sounds like unity is not starting
<ogra_> ah, -engineering
<sergiusens> ogra_: engineering
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm just looking at manta in legacy... sound and media work there whilst it doesn't on flipped
<t1mp> pmcgowan: image 20130701.2, I installed it yesterday with phablet-flash --flipped
<pmcgowan> t1mp, that one was working fine for me on a mako
<t1mp> pmcgowan: this is a galaxy nexus. I was working for me also, until I rebooted
<t1mp> pmcgowan: I have a custom-compiled hud and UITK on it, perhaps that broke it.
<pmcgowan> t1mp, aha, that would be my guess
<pmcgowan> look in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-touch-session/logs/
<mdeslaur> ogra_: \o/ default flipped images :)
<eylith> popey: Are you gonna give a "base" for others distrib ?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, :D
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, well, media and sound work on maguro ... grouper didnt change for me
<ogra_> (didnt work before, doesnt now)
<t1mp> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/.ubuntu-touch-session/logs# cat unity8.log
<t1mp> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<t1mp> rhuh
<pmcgowan> that sounds familiar
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll look into it, not at high stake as not many people have one that would flash everyday
 * t1mp trying an upgrade to saucy-34
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sergiusens congrats on the flip
<t1mp> so saucy-34 is a flipped i mage nwo?
<t1mp> *image now
<tedg> Got the email, congrats ogra_!
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> sergiusens, image build with new upstart running :)
 * tedg looks at the backlog to see we can do a study on how fast e-mail travels
<Shrimp_> any guys faced with this problem: "module 'Ubuntu.Components' is not installed"
<ogra_> tedg, well, it was more me watching out for someone shouting "STOP !! OMG ITS ALLL BROKEN" ... the mail got to you as fast as you would expect :)
<sergiusens> :-)
<tedg> ogra_, It seems I have a newer version of phablet-tools than you mention in your e-mail.
<tedg> I'm guessing that's okay.
<ogra_> oh, crap :)
<ogra_> yeah, definitely ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I have an MR for you to test https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/network_flip_detect/+merge/172821
<pitti> ogra_: yaynouncement!
<ogra_> i fixed some typos in rsalveti's text but didnt think about checking against the actual version number
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ack
<pmcgowan> trying it now
<JamesTait> ogra_, very pleased to read the announcement about flipped images by default. :)
<popey> eylith: well, the source and our blessed images are there, people can use the porting guide already
<pmcgowan> t1mp, any tricks for showing the toolbar when testing on the desktop?
<t1mp> pmcgowan: no, you have to drag up with the mouse cursor from the bottom grid-unit of your application window
<ogra_> JamesTait, :)
<eylith> popey: thanks for anwsering my question
<eylith> ok
<rigved> what version of phablet-tools is required to get the flipped images?
<didrocks> ogra_: are you sure that 0.14daily13.06.22-0ubuntu1 is the version you wanted to mention?
<pmcgowan> t1mp, is there any easy way to detect the device you are on
<ogra_> didrocks, no, but the archive one is newer already
<ogra_> didrocks, i used a preformatted text and failed to check the version .
<didrocks> ogra_: I was wondering as you made me rebuild 0.14+13.10.20130703.1-0ubuntu1 :p
<didrocks> 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> yeah. well, that one is bigger anyway
<didrocks> rather :)
<t1mp> pmcgowan: no. we try to promote apps to use the window width and height and nothing else for determining their layouts/features
<didrocks> yep
<pmcgowan> t1mp, this is more about input device, which we will need to adjust for
<pmcgowan> t1mp, if I have a mouse and keyboard, enable certain things
<t1mp> pmcgowan: ok. we don't have anything for that yet.
<sergiusens> 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1 is the one in the PPAs
<pmcgowan> t1mp, didnt think so
<t1mp> pmcgowan: I checked with design some time ago whether we should (for example) always show toolbar on desktop, but they didn't think of UX for desktop yet
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, i cant seem to get the additiona of the build stamp working ... even though the BuildLiveCD change should be in place and export $NOW properly, the code in line 242 of live-build/auto/build in lvecd-rootfs doesnt seem to pick it up ... do you see anything obvious i'm missing (i dont)
<ogra_> *addition
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf ()
<ogra_> the file is there, just the stamp isnt
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, approved, that wont mess up CI will it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: nope, it will run it's normal course
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if it does we'll blame you indeed
<cjwatson> ogra_: you might need to write the environment variable to config/binary or similar in auto/config to let auto/build pick it up later, since IIRC its environment is sanitised.  Try it out locally
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks ! will do
<slangasek> xnox: you are building the i386->androidarmeabi cross toolchain too, right?  We'll need that for the android builds in the archive too, since those will also be arch: all
<rsalveti> ogra_: lool: yeah, I'm trying to script myself for a few years already, but I still need to do some manual work :P
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> slangasek: yeah, there will be i386->androidarmeabi as well. It's just not as widely tested by everyone.
<ogra_> slangasek, too ? is there anyone else on it as well ?
<rsalveti> lool: also, it seems it was quite easy to reproduce the upstart issue even with desktop
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah, I need it for cross-building parted for the recovery image
<xnox> ogra_: as in, in addition to amd64->armel cross.
<rsalveti> lool: so we could probably get such bug in upstart itself
<xnox> slangasek: shouldn't parted be added as a module in andoid build tree, and build static parted along side static binutils for recovery image?
<esigolo> ls
<esigolo> damm i did it again
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, i want it for other packages as well ... seems i misunderstood thioug, xnox's comment clearifies :)
<esigolo> sorry
<slangasek> xnox: no, because we want it in sync with the Ubuntu package anyway so we should just build it there
<xnox> ok.
<xenos1984> hi everybody, is there a way to access the gps unit of the nexus 7 using something like gpsd? i could not find anything intuitive in /dev...
<tvoss> xenos1984, stay tuned, the respective parts are mp'd and scheduled for landing in the platform api
<ogra_> tvoss, i doubt gpds will talk to it though :)
<ogra_> xenos1984, you will have to use the platform-api for accessing it
<tvoss> ogra_, fair, but qtlocation is the recommended way to do it right now
<tvoss> ogra_, xenos1984 ^
<xenos1984> tvoss, ogra_: well, not a big problem for me, since i write the navi program myself anyway ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just wanted to mention it
<tvoss> xenos1984, what are you using for map data?
<xenos1984> is there already a prospective date when this will be available?
<xenos1984> tvoss: openstreetmap
<tvoss> xenos1984, asap :) with the flip happening, location support is next
<xenos1984> so the program i'm (co-)developing is Navit
<ogra_> sweet !
<Saviq> ogra_, kudos on the flip!
<tvoss> xenos1984, cool :) out of curiosity: what map-renderer do you use? mapnik?
<tvoss> ogra_, yeah, congrats :)
<ogra_> Saviq, thanks :)
<ogra_> :)
<xenos1984> tvoss: navit comes with its own map renderer
<tvoss> xenos1984, got a link?
<xenos1984> tvoss: http://www.navit-project.org/
<tvoss> xenos1984, some years back I built one myself :) would love to take a look at yours. Is it tiling, using gles?
<tvoss> xenos1984, awesome, thx
<xenos1984> tvoss: i think it's tiling... i haven't written that part of navit, i'm just porting it to touch
<tvoss> xenos1984, ah yeha
<tedg> tvoss, For applications we're still recommending GeoClue for location info, right?
<tvoss> xenos1984, I will ping you once the stuff you need lands
<tvoss> tedg, not directly, we leverage geoclue position providers, though
<xenos1984> tvoss: thanks! well, actually i will be traveling from sunday on, i just hoped that i might be working already ;)
<tvoss> xenos1984, fingers crossed, I ping you on Friday
<tvoss> tedg, thus, we recommend qtlocation for app devs right now
<tedg> tvoss, Hmm, okay.  Mostly worried about indicator-location and indicator-datetime that use libgeoclue :-)
<xenos1984> tvoss: great! btw, so far i managed to compile navit on ubunty touch and get some graphics output using Qt5, but currently i get no touch events... still need to figure out how that works
<xenos1984> *ubuntu
<tvoss> tedg, will still work, no worries
<tvoss> xenos1984, qt5 directly?
<xenos1984> tvoss: yes
 * tedg wipes brow
<xenos1984> tvoss: navit also has a qml interface, but everything has been developed for Qt4, and i could not figure out how to make it run on Qt5
<tedg> tvoss, Is someone working on a Mir backend for SDL?
<tvoss> tedg, it exists, bschaefer is the guy to talk to
<tedg> tvoss, Cool, noticing that navit says it has an SDL backend as well.  Not sure what's easier.
<tvoss> tedg, not sure either. xenos1984 any idea if sdl would be helpful to you?
<xenos1984> tvoss: i tried sdl, but it tries to output graphics to the console... looks like ascii art
<xenos1984> tvoss: is there any way to make it use the screen instead?
<tvoss> xenos1984, sure, but nothing that works right now ootb :)
<tvoss> xenos1984, so best to stick with qt right now
<xenos1984> tvoss, tedg: yes, indeed, navit comes with an sdl interface as well, i used that when porting navit to tomtom linux and there it works great (using framebuffer)
<jdstrand> I just did a phablet-flash without --flipped for grouper and got an unflipped image. using phablet-flash --flipped tells me that is no longer a valid option
<sergiusens> jdstrand: --legacy
<jdstrand> I know that images are flipped by default now
<sergiusens> if you want the old ones use --legacy
<jdstrand> sergiusens: you misunderstand. I know that flipped is default and I want flipped. I used phablet-flash -d grouper just now and got an unflipped image
<sergiusens> jdstrand: oh, can you paste the console output and give me the phablet-tools version?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> sergiusens: how do I got console output?
<jdstrand> s/got/get/
<jdstrand> sergiusens: oh, which console ouput, from phablet-flash?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: oh, the stdout from running phablet-flash -d gouper
 * jdstrand thought you meant in the image
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840623/
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-preview
<ogra_> hmm
<jdstrand> would I be able to download phablet-tools to a version that supports --flipped, then reflash with --flipped?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ogra_ seems to be an old phablet-tools
<jdstrand> 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> looks ok
<jdstrand> is there a config file for phablet-tools? maybe I did soemthing weird
 * jdstrand can't remember
<zeokila> Does anyone mind telling me, what is a flipped image?
<ogra_> zeokila, hmm, i thought the explanation in the mail was clear
<jdstrand> ogra_: well, maybe I did the wrong thing-- I did 'adb shell' and see it is unflipped
<jdstrand> (that was all I would do previously with --flipped, and it worked)
<ogra_> zeokila, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037443.html in case you havent read it
<zeokila> Thanks
<ogra_> if you still have questions feel free to ask :)
<jdstrand> I need a flipped image for work I am doing-- if I downgrade phablet-tools, can I expect --flipped to still work?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes it should, but I wonder how the hell the wrong package got in
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is there a configuration file for overrides for phablet-tools?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: you can also just bzr branch lp:phablet-tools && cd phablet-tools && ./phablet-flash
 * jdstrand reads phablet-flash
<rigved> i thought that "phablet-flash -l" was required to get the latest images
<sergiusens> rigved: phablet-flash --help
 * jdstrand did not use '-l'
<jdstrand> as for config file, I think I was thinking of --alternate-settings, which I played with one day, but haven't since
<rigved> sergiusens: yes, in "phablet-flash --help", -l is listed as -l, --latest-revision Pulls the latest tagged revision.
<sergiusens> jdstrand: there is, there's a settings.py
<sergiusens> jdstrand: dpkg -L phablet-tools | grep settings.py
<sergiusens> but it's strange that it doesn't go to the right location for you
<popey> rigved: -l is default now I believe, has been for a while
<sergiusens> jdstrand: notice the diff with the lack of preview, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5840668/
<rigved> popey: ok
<jdstrand> sergiusens: did the raring phablet-tools package not get updated correctly?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll use the bzr branch. it seems to be working:
<jdstrand> Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130703.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<jdstrand> curious, does this mean we should not be filing bugs against https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/?
<popey> jdstrand: depends what the bug is in ☻
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, i personally would like us to start shipping ubuntu-bug soon
<jdstrand> popey: right. I now am downloading the default flipped from ubuntu-touch/, so is https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/ correct for that?
<ogra_> we still have a few packages in PPAs though
<ogra_> until these are in the archive i guess we have to wait
<cyandin> hello all
<zeokila> how can we check phablet-tools version?
<popey> apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<zeokila> thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I'll check on the raring builds... but it should be there (don't have a raring machine though)
 * popey is on raring sergiusens if you need something testin
 * popey is holding out as long as possible
<zeokila> apt-cache policy phablet-tools gives me 0.14daily13.06.22-0ubuntu1~quantal1 while I read that 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1 was okay above, thought sudo apt-get install phablet-tools says i'm up to date
<cyandin> I'm looking for some rtfm material on how to make the accelerometer work on my Lenovo Yoga 13 - is screen rotation/accelerometer discussion covered at all in this this thread?
<sergiusens> popey: can you try the latest tools and see if it works, jdstrand is having issues
<sergiusens> what does which phablet-flash return?
<popey> i have phablet-tools 0.14daily13.06.22-0ubuntu1
<zeokila> nothing, it's not a package
<popey> ooh, device detected as mako
<popey> phablet-flash is grabbing 20130703.1
<sergiusens> popey: from which url?
<ogra_> looks right
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130703.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip
<ogra_> sergiusens, there was no .1 of unflipped
<sergiusens> ah, nice
<sergiusens> regarding ubuntu-bug... it should work with phablet-tools
<popey> now pushing.. seems to be working okay
<ogra_> must be all the hardening stuff that jdstrand runs on his machine :)
<popey> if someone has an unflipped install, will phablet-flash (now in flipped mode) be able to do device detection?
<ogra_> yes
<popey> cool
<rigved> i just started flashing my n7 using phablet-flash (without -l). it's downloading the image from here: /home/rigved/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130703.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip . so, seems to be correct.
<zeokila> you mean saving it to there no?
<ogra_> he surely does :)
<rigved> zeokila: ya, sorry saving it to!
<zeokila> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ currently set to be the same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130703/
<zeokila> ?
<ogra_> zeokila, yes /current always points to the latest (ubuntu-touch-preview are the unflipped images though)
<cyandin> Anyone? :)
<zeokila> ok thanks, so if I want the very latest preview I can get, I get the images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip sorry about the question, I'm just getting a little confused
<ogra_> yes, that url is correct
<popey> cyandin: probably not exactly on topic here
<zeokila> ok, thanks for your help
<cyandin> popey: thanks! do you have anywhere you might recommend I look? perhaps a different channel?
<popey> maybe ask on askubuntu?
<popey> ogra_: are we expecting phone calls / 3g to work on 20130703.1? (It doesn't)
<ogra_> yes we do
<Venemo_> cyandin: what's the question?
<popey> i see the gsm device as "disconnected" and phone app can't make calls
<ogra_> grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> see if it connected to rild
<cyandin> Venemo_: I am seeking reading material to help me get the accelerometer and screen rotation working properly in my Lenovo Yoga 13 ultrabook, running Raring
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840737/
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: do you guys have contacts in you phones?  if so what happens if you click on one
<ogra_> davmor2, i saw someone claiming there is a theme bug with that
<cyandin> Venemo_: so I can orient the device any which way while in tablet mode and have the screen rotate
<Venemo_> cyandin: I see. sorry, I have no idea
<ogra_> popey, hmm, looks ok, you might need someone with deeper ofono knowledge ... rsalveti perhaps
<cyandin> Venemo_: no worries - thanks anyway :)
<davmor2> ogra_: that would make sense, as I see the contact list and my favourite are still favourite but when I click on one it is empty
<ogra_> yeah
<Venemo_> does the 3G modem of the Nexus 7 work if I put Ubuntu on the device?
<popey> I dont think we have tested that scenario.
<Venemo_> it seems to be a perfectly legit use case
<ogra_> davmor2, i think kenvandine was the one seeing the same ... there might be a bug open you can comment on
<popey> not saying its not ☻
<rigved> can 3g be enabled via gui now or is the recommended way using this guide: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx by rsalveti?
<ogra_> rithe latter
<popey> just that the Nexus 7's we have are pretty much all wifi only I believe
<zeokila> I was just wondering how come it doesn't need my SIM code to call and text, or is the sim unlock on other phones just a system side thing
<ogra_> rigved, the latter
<rigved> ogra_: ok thanks
<rigved> will test it on my phone later
<ogra_> zeokila, you need to wipe the PIN forst
<ogra_> *first
<ogra_> we dont have PIN support in yet
<zeokila> do I have to do that with android on it?
<ogra_> yeah
<zeokila> ok, thanks
<ogra_> there is a patch but it didnt go into the images yet
<ogra_> should land the next days
<zeokila> ok, cool
<Venemo_> another question is, how well do the regular ubuntu apps work on ubuntu touch? given that something compiles on ARM, will it work on ubuntu touch?
<popey> if it needs x, no
<Venemo_> that's understandable
<Venemo_> as I hear, you made Qt apps work with Mir, is that correct?
<kenvandine> davmor2, i am attempting to fix the contact bug
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> at least getting all the build deps installed on my phone :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, hopefully i'll have a fix later today
<davmor2> kenvandine: nice one :)
<ogra_> Venemo_, Qt5, yes
<Venemo_> ogra_: awesome! :)
<Venemo_> ogra_: out of curiosity, do you also have a build of Qt Creator which runs on it?
<ogra_> the ubuntu-sdk is built around Qt Creator afaik
<Venemo_> I mean, is there a build which can run on the ARM device itself?
<zeokila> !clear
<kenvandine> Venemo_, you run qtcreator running on your computer has tools to run your app on the device
<Venemo_> I understand that, but that wasn't my question :)
<Venemo_> I will need to part with my computer for a while (due to repair) and I'm wondering if I could get things done on the tablet itself
<ogra_> well, we ship a terminal and there is an onscreen keyboard :)
<ogra_> if yu are fine with that
<Venemo_> haha
<Venemo_> I can find my way around a terminal but I'd appreciate some GUI text editor
<ogra_> well, then you would have to write one, i dont think we have one yet
<Venemo_> I see
<Venemo_> allright, sorry for the stupid questions :)
<ogra_> unless i'm not up to date :) popey might know more
<bobweaver> Venemo_,   make a VM of UbuntuTouch set the main window to be fullscreen .  then add a extrenal tool (xmlfile) to qtcreator that launchs the emulator on run.  then add the device and push ssh keys to it
<ogra_> no stupid questions ... :)
<ogra_> how would you gain knowledge if you wouldnt ask :)
<Venemo_> sure, thanks! that's a nice attitude ogra_ :)
<Venemo_> ogra_: btw, how about running Unity on the device? isn't that supposed to work too
<ogra_> it runs unity8 ... the next version of unity (fully Qt/QML)
<ogra_> you cant run unity7 as it requires X
<bobweaver> Venemo_, here is a video that I made when there was no arm emulator http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JARd_eMYqOA
<Venemo_> ogra_: isn't it the current version of unity on this screenshot? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Venemo_> bobweaver: thank you
<ogra_> Venemo_, no, thats the one release nexus7 desktop image we built in preparation for ubuntu touch
<Venemo_> ogra_: isn't that usable now?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch is completely different
<ogra_> thats surely still kind of usable
<ogra_> it has bugs in the touchscreen driver though
<Venemo_> apart from using Qt and a different compositor, what's the difference between that and ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> (and nobody will fix them, that image was experimental)
<ogra_> ubuntu touch uses the android hardware layer and an abstraction api to talk to the hardware
<Venemo_> couldn't I just flash ubuntu touch and install the traditional desktop from the repo then? :P
<ogra_> it also doesnt use X11 at all *currently it uses android surfacefllinger, within the next weeks this will switch to Mir)
<Venemo_> ah, okay
<bobweaver> You can see that I QtCreator use a custom "wizard " then using extrenal tools I launch the virtual machine then start unity-next (which is not how I do it any more but) I can then  run the code in qtcreator and it pushs it to the virtual machine.  This way I can use the HUD and other things that are not supported on my desktop
<bobweaver> sorry Venemo_  ^^
<Venemo_> bobweaver: well the thing is, my questions are directed in the opposite way. it seems that I have to part with my laptop for a few weeks and I was wondering if I could get things done on a nexus 7
<Venemo_> ogra_: I'm sure this one is asked a lot but I haven't been able to find any definitive info on it. how's the battery life of ubuntu touch on the nexus 7?
<plars> I have a maguro device in the lab that seems to have installed with today's image once, then after that is getting stuck
<plars> Restarting device... wait
<plars> Restarting device... wait complete
<plars> Cannot find /data mountpoint
<ogra_> Venemo_, you can surely use the desktop image, but i would recommend an OTG cable with USB hub and mouse/kbd
<plars> anyone else seeing something like that?
<bobweaver> Venemo_,  no qtcreator on armel maybe on the image that ogra_  was talking about maybe use MultiRom or something like that to dual boot the n7  and then uou could use qtcreator
<bobweaver> something that has x11
<Venemo_> bobweaver: well, it's not a big deal if it won't work, I was just wondering :)
<Venemo_> ogra_: yeah, well, I'm not a fan of the desktop image, I just asked about it because I didn't know the difference
<smartboyhw> Hey bobweaver still involved with TV?
<ogra_> k
<bobweaver> In theory yes it would. the compile times and having what version of gcc and what not on the other hand ......
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  no
<smartboyhw> bobweaver, :(
<lgp171188> Hi, I am running Debian Jessie (unstable) on my laptop. I would like to work with Ubuntu SDK, try developing and testing apps. I tried creating a Saucy VM in Virtualbox with 1 GB RAM but the UI is very slow. So is there any way to install the SDK on debian and use it without actually needing a Ubuntu VM?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, phone-app's ContactDetails is completely broken because of the style/theme changes in the sdk
<kenvandine> Kaleo, i was going to try to fix it, but it is much more than just ItemStyle going away
<kenvandine> have you looked at that at all?
<lgp171188> Of course I could use an alternative desktop environment and see if it improves things, but if I can do stuff on the host OS itself, why use a VM :)
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  with debs or compile against your qmake
<Kaleo> kenvandine: can you check with boiko?
<ogra_> kenvandine, pfft, who needs contacts as long as we can have bling !
<kenvandine> boiko, ^^
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  because with deps though
<Kaleo> kenvandine: I don't recall the specific changes (too many apps I looked at :)
 * kenvandine needed to make a phone call... but couldn't :)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yeah, understood
<kenvandine> phone-app wasn't changed
<kenvandine> not that i see
<lgp171188> bobweaver: I am not sure if installing from .deb files if they are actually created for ubuntu. Are there any instructions to build from source?
<Kaleo> kenvandine: oh yes it was :)
<kenvandine> oh.. it was!
<kenvandine> damn...
<Venemo_> ogra_: I'm sure this one is asked a lot but I haven't been able to find any definitive info on it. how's the battery life of ubuntu touch on the nexus 7?
<kenvandine> yesterday :)
<ogra_> Venemo_, same (or a little better since we dont run as much stuff yet) as on android
<Venemo_> nice
<kenvandine> +StyledItem
<kenvandine> ah... is that new in the sdk?
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  not sure I just grab source from bzr then compile with my qmake versions     cd ubuntu-ui-toolkit && /my/path/to/qmake something.pro     ; make ; make install
<kenvandine> Kaleo, maybe phone-app just needs an unreleased sdk
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  I have also had issues with compiling other libs like libhud and what not there is a wiki somewhere all about it.
<lgp171188> bobweaver: I should install qt5 packages before I try qmake right?
<Venemo_> ogra_: that's very nice actually
<bobweaver> lgp171188, but to get the sdk / ubuntu-ui-toolkit should not be that hard to compile on debian....  Yeah look at the control file in the debian file and make sure that that stuff is installed
<Kaleo> kenvandine: I hope not
<Kaleo> kenvandine: can you file a bug against the phone app with the versions of the phone app and toolkit?
<kenvandine> actually maybe it was just fixed
<Kaleo> lol
<kenvandine> bug 1197293
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  under the Depends: part of the Stanza's  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ..
<ubot5`> bug 1197293 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ReferenceError: UbuntuColors is not defined" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197293
<Kaleo> kenvandine: no it's not that
<Kaleo> kenvandine: it cannot be that
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> it complains about StyledItem
<Kaleo> kenvandine: and in the bug report, put the warnings too
<Kaleo> kenvandine: the console output
<kenvandine> ok, i am going to test against ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk now
<kenvandine> building
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that's not so useful as testing against the packages
<kenvandine> Kaleo, the toolkit version is from last week
<kenvandine> 0.1.46+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1
<zeokila> I am so confused, I flashed saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip then I flashed saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ and I still can't call or text, or receive anything
<Kaleo> kenvandine: where did you get it?
<kenvandine> from my phone
<Kaleo> kenvandine: fresh image?
<boiko> kenvandine: let me check that
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> just flashed this morning
<kenvandine> that's the latest in saucy
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that would mean that the toolkit does not get uploaded to saucyanymore??
<Kaleo> Mirv: you there?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, and StyledItem was introduced yesterday
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> the SDK stack hasn't passed tests in 5 days
<Kaleo> kenvandine: where do you see that?
<kenvandine> Test Result (36 failures / +36)
<kenvandine> jenkins
<Kaleo> kenvandine: link?
<kenvandine> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/314/
<Kaleo> kenvandine: did not get any email about that:
<Kaleo> !
<kenvandine> it's the daily release stack
<kenvandine> no emails
<kenvandine> Mirv should be watching that though
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that's very unhelpful then
<Kaleo> kenvandine: we need emails!
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: also things have been landing without a problem in our trunk
<ogra_> you can have mine, i got a lot !
<Kaleo> kenvandine: no warning of any kind
<kenvandine> Kaleo, do the autopilot tests run?
<Kaleo> didrocks: can we have emails telling us when a stack fails?
<Kaleo> kenvandine: I'm assuming they do when we land in trunk
<didrocks> Kaleo: I think QA doesn't have any email senders on magners
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197355
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1197355 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot tests fail since June 28" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> didrocks: it would be of very great value
<didrocks> Kaleo: you have be warned yesterday by Mirv about the tests failing, isn't it?
<Kaleo> didrocks: not that I know
<didrocks> Kaleo: I agree, it's a request for the QA team though :)
<didrocks> urgh?
<Kaleo> didrocks: which person
<didrocks> I asked him to check with you though
<didrocks> yesterday :/
<Kaleo> didrocks: yesterday is not enough anyway
<kenvandine> Kaleo, that bug was filed earlier today
<Kaleo> June 28
<kenvandine> with these failures
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, sil2100 didn't warn apparently, it's was him replacing Mirv during holidays
<seb128> Kaleo, didrocks, kenvandine: Mirv has been chasing people on #sdk yesterday about the failing tests
<didrocks> Kaleo: it's only when I saw nothing was moving that I asked them
<Kaleo> didrocks: who on the QA team do I ask for emails?
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<Kaleo> seb128: not well enough then :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: retoaded I guess
<seb128> Kaleo, it's hard to know when you should keep nagging after being ignored...
<Kaleo> retoaded? :) I don't know that person yet
<Kaleo> seb128: when the Ubuntu touch build is broken
<didrocks> he's the QA jenkins master :)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, so phone-app is definately broken because of the lagging sdk
<Kaleo> seb128: you should :)
<seb128> right
<Kaleo> kenvandine: 4 other apps should be broken too
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> which ones?
 * ogra_ wonders if the broken calculator is related
<Kaleo> kenvandine: I erased the list, hang on
<ogra_> (though i didnt test it today)
<Kaleo> ogra_: tit is
<ogra_> yeah, still broken here
<kenvandine> so this is a good example of when apps that use new components need to bump minimum required versions
<Kaleo>   * camera-app
<Kaleo>   * mediaplayer-app
<Kaleo>   * ubuntu-calculator-app
<Kaleo>   * phone-app
<Kaleo>   * notes-app
<Kaleo>   * ubuntu-facebook-app
<didrocks> if camera-app, mediaplayer-app and notes-app landed, it's an issue in the integration tests
<kenvandine> each of those apps should have bumped their depends for the toolkit
<ogra_> i think popey filed a bug about calculator-app ... (oi confirmed but dont have the bug number here anymore)
<didrocks> they shouldn't have passed tests
<Kaleo> kenvandine: yes, but it would not have happened if toolkit landed
<didrocks> (as they are under daily releases)
<Kaleo> didrocks: that too!
<seb128> Kaleo, looking at my log, Mirv said https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolba
<seb128> r_emulator/+merge/171720 broke the tests
<didrocks> the others… they should be under dailies, that would prevent landing with tests :)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, but that would have prevented them from landing without the toolkit
<seb128> Kaleo, he even pinged you about it :p
<popey> bug 1196653
<ubot5`> bug 1196653 in Ubuntu Calculator App "calculator fails to start on device" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196653
<kenvandine> didrocks, so they don't completely break
<kenvandine> for example, the phone-app mostly works and doesn't crash
<kenvandine> but the details view of a contacts doesn't load
<kenvandine> so we must not have tests of that
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, but fixing that, we should add a test to ensure to not regress for the broken functionalities :)
<cjwatson> y'all might want to think about how it's going to be harder to have that kind of lockstep change when the apps are click packages :)
<kenvandine> yeah... our test coverage is far from perfect :)
<ogra_> dont scare us !
<Kaleo> seb128: definitely; I did not realise what consequence (not landing in saucy) it would have
<didrocks> cjwatson: heh, I was thinking about that lately, I have no idea for now btw :p I hope at some point we can have a stable API
 * popey notes cjwatson celebrating 4th July early with his "Y'all".
<cjwatson> (because everyone keeps saying that the SDK we release will be perfect and not break ABI)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, so part of the code review process, it would be good to note that a branch introduces a new component and check for the depends version
<cjwatson> popey: I'd have used "youse" from my neck of the woods but I'm not sure anyone would have understood
<popey> ☻
<lgp171188> bobweaver: I have installed all the dependencies except autopilot stuff which are not in debian, so should I build those from as well?
<bobweaver> ogra_, great work with  LXC container  on boot BTW
<kenvandine> cjwatson, i probably wouldn't have :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: for apps you mean?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yes
<ogra_> bobweaver, thanks !
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  I think that there is a option to build with no tests(autopilot ) but not sure
<Kaleo> cjwatson: there will be breaks but only at specific announced times of releases
<Kaleo> cjwatson: so I guess it will be slightly different
<Kaleo> cjwatson: an app will have to specify for what version of the SDK it was built for
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  I am going to look at the pro  or cmake files
<kenvandine> cjwatson, this wasn't really because of breaking an existing API
<kenvandine> it was apps using a new API
<kenvandine> that wasn't in saucy yet
<esigolo> how is ubuntu touch running on g S II?
<esigolo> with new fliped images
<esigolo> ?
<ogra_> not yet :)
<elopio> oh crap, how did I break everything?
<ogra_> but i have an SGS2 here and will try to get a port running until the weekend
<ogra_> theoretically it shouldnt take much to do the switch
<zeokila> I am so confused, I flashed saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip then I flashed saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ and I still can't call or text, or receive anything
<zeokila> I've disabled the SIM code
<esigolo> ogra_: thanks !
<elopio> seb128: where do I see the results of those jenkins tests failing?
<ogra_> zeokila, sounds like you might hit a bug then
<boiko> kenvandine: it is weird it didn't break, cause ther is at least one contact test that would have failed, I don't understand why it didn't
<kenvandine> boiko, oh... weird
<kenvandine> one that opens a contact details?
<boiko> kenvandine: nope, one that saves a new contact
<esigolo> ogra_: do you now if will be possible to flash it by phablet_flash?
<kenvandine> maybe that doesn't use the StyledItem?
<boiko> kenvandine: it opens the same view as showing the contact details
<ogra_> esigolo, there are some future plans to support that but it is far from being available (plans, no code yet)
<zeokila> I think I have a massive bug :( All the symptoms I described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315516/my-ubuntu-touch-seems-to-be-broken-no-matter-how-many-different-files-i-try
<zeokila> I'm considering filing a bug report
<zeokila> But I'm not too sure what to stick in it, there is so much going wrong
<boiko> kenvandine: let me try to double check the test and why it succeeded
<seb128> elopio, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/314/testReport/
<esigolo> okay thanks ! did a demo for the guys how i'm working with and they want to flash it to test
<seb128> elopio, do you have access to the qa vpn/jenkins?
<elopio> seb128: no.
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, random question, what would it take to support hdmi mirroring to a monitor
<cjwatson> Kaleo: Yeah, but we also don't want to unnecessarily fragment the app ecosystem; the more they continue working, the better for app authors and users
<ogra_> zeokila, what do you mean by "four tabs"
<seb128> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840893/ has the log of some of the tests
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: would need to check how to do that with surfaceflinger, otherwise we'd need something with mir
<rsalveti> might not be trivial though
<cjwatson> Kaleo: So if necessary yes, but part of this whole thing is taking on the responsibility of providing better binary compatibility
<zeokila> I've seen a lot of people with five bottom tab thingys on the home screen, I only have four
<seb128> didrocks, do we have a public view of daily test results?
<cjwatson> Kaleo: (e.g. versioned symbols or whatever)
<ogra_> zoktar, and beyond that, it looks pretty ok, the bugs you see are known (or even discussed above, seee the calculator-app bug popey pointed out for example)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, would you mind checking when you have time, for nexus 4 or 10
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: sure
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, does nexus 7 do hdmi?
<ogra_> zoktar, making calls should work though
<rsalveti> need to get a hdmi dongle
<didrocks> seb128: on the public jenkins, but you have to naviguate
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: probably
<elopio> seb128: I've just updated my saucy machine, and now the qmlscene is not opened because the -I argument.
<elopio> I think removing it will fix the tests.
<didrocks> seb128: that's why I want to get time to do this dashboard
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: will try to get one and see how it works there
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, thanks
<Kaleo> cjwatson: agreed; I was thinking breaking only every few years
<popey> pmcgowan: rsalveti i dont think the nexus 7 even has hdmi out or mhl does it?
<Kaleo> cjwatson: similar to what Qt itself offers
<didrocks> elopio: seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/314/testReport/
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: do you know where are the ui-toolkit test/how to drop the -I argument from qmlscene easily to see if that fix those?
<rsalveti> popey: not sure yet, would need mhl
<ogra_> popey, nope, doesnt
<elopio> seb128: I can make a branch for that, two lines.
<didrocks> seb128: I think in the ui-toolkit source… never really look at them
<kenvandine> seb128,  those are probably needed
<elopio> but how do I run my branch on your jenkins to make sure it's a fix?
<popey> rsalveti: the internet says "no"
<ogra_> it hanst
<cjwatson> Kaleo: Yeah, something roughly similar to LTS cycles is probably tolerable
<ogra_> we researched that for the desktop image
<zeokila> ogra_, these tabs http://i.imgur.com/rBQtcSS.jpg
<seb128> kenvandine, elopio said it's what breaks it...
<rsalveti> popey: then no :-)
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> zoktar, the people "tab" was dropped like 4 weeks ago
<zeokila> Ohh, well one less 'bug' then, sorry for that bit
<ogra_> zoktar, we call them "lens" btw :)
<ogra_> zoktar, everything but the non functioning calls seems normal
<kenvandine> without the -I, it'll use the installed module not the one from the build
<jdstrand> oh my: bug #1197474
<ubot5`> bug 1197474 in touch-preview-images "'/' is world-writable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197474
<ogra_> jdstrand, we cal that "developer friendly" :P
<zeokila> Wait, update! I just received a text I sent 10 minutes ago o.O
<ogra_> jdstrand, no worries that will go away soon
<jdstrand> heh, it is indeed that :)
<ogra_> zeokila, yay !
<Kaleo> cjwatson: right
<jdstrand> ok, there is another possibly related bug #1191906
<ubot5`> bug 1191906 in touch-preview-images "Wrong permissions in phablet image" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191906
<jdstrand> (I filed that before)
<elopio> kenvandine: makes sense.
<ogra_> jdstrand, within this month we will switch to loop mounted readonly rootfs, so it should be a lot safer ... the current setup is plain interim
<zeokila> For the phone app, when I touch the call button it does nothing, the button stays as it is, as if I'm not selecting it, is that normal?
 * ogra_ cant tell, i dont even have a SIM in mine ... 
<elopio> now I understand, here qmlscene wasn't starting because I was missing the make.
<rsalveti> that usually means ofono is not running
<ogra_> rsalveti, so there is still a mako issue then
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok. the underlying cause is still a bit of a mystery (to me at least). I guess once the loop mounts are in place, we'll see what it looks like
<rsalveti> is this with latest image?
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, better dont look at the current setup, its scary ...
<rsalveti> please check if ofono is running there
<ogra_> zeokila, ^^^
<ogra_> grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> and ps ax|grep ofonod
<elopio> seb128, kenvandine: so, I have no idea why tests are failing. Here they all run with no problems. Are you compiling the modules before running the tests?
<bobweaver> ogra_, you can restart a service for that ?  ofono that is
<cjwatson> world-writable /> oh god massive flashback to intrepid release
<Kaleo> mzanetti: you around?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I confrimed that last one a while back and assigned to me
<lgp171188> bobweaver: I found one more issue. qtcreator in debian is built against qt4 whereas the one in Ubuntu is built against qt5. So have to use the prebuilt binary from qt site or build against qt5
<bobweaver> if so wonder why  the service is not starting on start up ?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: yes
<ogra_> jdstrand, due to the ubuntu root residing in a subdir and not in a partition there is a bind mount on toop of the real mount (and the partition is also mounted on android) so we end up with the same partition mounted three times in different places
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  I dont even use the qtcreator with Ubuntu SDK  I only use the latest offline installers
<kenvandine> elopio, are you talking about the autopilot tests for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<bobweaver> then I just add the kits and tools
<ogra_> bobweaver, well, upstart should even respawn it
<lgp171188> bobweaver: What do you mean by offline installer here?
<cjwatson> lgp171188: You might be able to build a saucy chroot rather than a full VM
<jdstrand> ogra_: interesting. another observation. ufw is not (yet) installed in the phablet. so I installed it. it created /lib/ufw. dpkg-deb -c tells me that /lib/ufw is 755, yet after install, it is 777
<kenvandine> elopio, i haven't tried myself, it's the automated ones that are failing which is preventing the package from landing in saucy
<cjwatson> lgp171188: Or an LXC instance
<esigolo> ogra_: what is the point of mantaining the android on lxc container? apps will run on android ?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: would it be possible to have the autopilot tests run automatically for each MR for the ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<cjwatson> (Sorry, I don't think I have time to walk you through those, but options to explore ...)
<lgp171188> cjwatson: Will gui stuff work from chroot? I have no experience with chroot.
<ogra_> esigolo, no, but we use all the drivers from android and need to initialize devices (by starting android)
<zeokila> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840925/
<cjwatson> lgp171188: It can generally be made to with the right bind-mounts.  schroot can help
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840925/
<cjwatson> (schroot has a "desktop" profile, for instance)
<rsalveti> seems fine, some things to check then
<ogra_> esigolo, the android container only contains whats needed to make the hardware work, nothing more
<esigolo> ogra_: some point it will be over ? as the ubuntu drivers are ready?
<ogra_> i doubt that, but we'll see
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  http://download.qt-project.org/development_releases/qt/5.1/5.1.0-rc1/     <<offline installers
<zeokila> ok
<ogra_> if you buy a phone with ubuntu preinstalled at some point that might be the case
<bobweaver> not sure if it will compile against 5.1 though lgp171188
<lgp171188> bobweaver: I am now considering running saucy in a chroot.
<bobweaver> lol
<esigolo> ogra_: but run Android on top of ubuntu can cause performance issues right?
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  what about using some that is not so mem hog tied up ? like icewm or flux in you VM ?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, boiko: confirmed trunk of the toolkit fixes phone-app
<rsalveti> ogra_: zenvoid: install ofono-scripts
<Kaleo> kenvandine: thank god for that :)
<kenvandine> but we no longer have a way to favorite in edit mode and it doesn't display the contact name anywhere
<kenvandine> which was in the header before
<ogra_> esigolo, no, we only use the android container like a blackbox to talk to the hardware, it doesnt have any performance impact
<kenvandine> but now i can make my phone call :)
<rsalveti> then run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<rsalveti> so we can know from ofono if it got the modem/sim card right in there
<bobweaver> ogra_,  you have looked at the thing that qt has made for there customers?
<ogra_> bobweaver, nope, i rarely look at UI things nowadays
<esigolo> ogra_:  i see now ! there is no app or anything running or using system resources right?
<bobweaver> ogra_,  they made a thingy that runs only qt on boot it is real fast
<ogra_> esigolo, exactly ... only the bits needed to make the HW work
<mzanetti> Kaleo: sure
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, I'm talking about the autopilot tests. I give up, I don't understand how my change broke the tests.
<ogra_> bobweaver, ah, nice
<esigolo> ogra_: thanks ! and sorry for keep asking noob questions
<ogra_> there are no noob questions ... there are just people that know more than others
<mzanetti> Kaleo: requirement is that the test suite is packaged up
<elopio> I can't see the configuration of the jenkins job, so I don't really know what it's runnig.
<esigolo> xD
<ogra_> and how would we get that info spread if nobody would ask :)
<bobweaver> ogra_,  I think that it is called "boot to qt" or something like that I could be wrong
<mzanetti> Kaleo: if that's the case already, tell me the name of the test suite and I'll have a test run
<bobweaver> ogra_,  http://blog.qt.digia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Screen-Shot-2013-05-13-at-12.20.12-PM.png
<ogra_> bobweaver, what do they use as display mechanism ? just plain framebugger ?
<ogra_> (buffer)
<esigolo> ogra_: indeed
<bobweaver> ogra_,  not sure you can read more about it here http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/05/21/introducing-boot-to-qt-a-technology-preview/
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is the name of the package
<ogra_> bobweaver, i also think that measiuring is a bit wrong ... android starts a ton of services :you would have to compare with teh same set of background services running to get accurate data)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i could boot my ubuntu desktop in less than 5 sec to an X server if i wanted
<ogra_> that doesnt mean that networking is up or i can use any input devices :)
<bobweaver> correct ogra_  there is also Qt Korhal , just wondering if you all are using any of this.  or could help on the upstream side of things
<ogra_> no, we are putting all efforts into Mir now
<bobweaver> ahh I see ... well  I am visiting from the﻿ future, 2015, where Android 7 uses Qt 6 as middleware and application layer. And where legacy Android apps run on Alien Dalvik.   j/k (stolen from a post on youtube)
<ogra_> haha
<AskUbuntu> Snapchat on ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/315971
<rsalveti> cyphermox: any news regarding the nm changes and network indicator mr review?
<bobweaver> ogra_,  I finshed up my bonjour/zeroconf QML plugin today. It is awesome and works great ! though I did need a lot of help from the people on #qt-quick
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I uploaded NM a few minutes ago
<ogra_> well, congrats :)
<cyphermox> you'll want to push a new version to your ppa
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome, didn't check that yet
<ogra_> ppa ?
<cyphermox> as for the review, I ran into some issues, nothing shows up
<rsalveti> cyphermox: still need to disable polkit?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yes, as long as logind isn't fixed
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<cyphermox> (or you know, landing my other branch)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right
<ogra_> well, i guess lightdm will just get us all we need
<cyphermox> possibly yeah
<rsalveti> cyphermox: well, we still had issues with your previous mr iirc
<ogra_> once we stop running out own hacked session
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, because surfaceflinger and stuff don't register with logind
<rsalveti> got it
<rsalveti> we should have mir soon
<rsalveti> otherwise we can blame ricmm
<ogra_> and lightdm
<ogra_> lightdm will take care for the logind registration
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> (no matter if its Mir, SF or X11)
<rsalveti> so I hope
<zeokila> My dialer app seem to be working perfectly now, didn't change anything. Weird, but yay
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need you to happrove https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/network_flip_detect/+merge/172821
<ogra_> zeokila, awesome
<mzanetti> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/599/
<mzanetti> Kaleo: ^
<zeokila> Possibly started working after I connected to my wifi, but that could just be a coincidence, possible bug? I dunno
<plars> sergiusens: I seem to be getting a problem deploying to a device that previously had a non-flipped image, because phablet-flash is trying to run df -h without chroot, known problem?
<ogra_> zeokila, yeah, might be a bug
<Kaleo> mzanetti: brilliant!
<Kaleo> */winla
<Kaleo> mzanetti: you are a god
<sergiusens> plars: hmmm, that shouldn't happen
<plars> sergiusens: that's my best guess at the moment based on what I'm seeing at least
<plars> <plars> Cannot find /data mountpoint
<mzanetti> Kaleo: unfortunately they all fail for a reason I haven't seen before
<mzanetti> Kaleo: I'm investigating if I can find anything
<sergiusens> plars: I went from flipped to unflipped multiple times yesterday
<sergiusens> plars: is your phablet-tools version todays?
<plars> sergiusens: yes, just updated a few hours ago
<sergiusens> plars: can you pastebin stdout of the run?
<plars> phablet-tools:
<plars>   Installed: 0.14+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> plars: with the phablet-flash command arguments if possible
<plars> sergiusens: yes, one moment
<mzanetti> Kaleo: they fail on my desktop too
<mzanetti> Kaleo: can you come back to me once "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot && autopilot run UbuntuUiToolkit" works on your desktop?
<mzanetti> seems those tests need a bit of love.
<plars> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841029/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: will take a look at it
<plars> sergiusens: on mako, I'm seeing a different problem. My device there complained it didn't have enought space in /data and rebooted itself, then disappeared from adb
<mzanetti> Kaleo: On a side note: As ubuntu-ui-toolkit is mostly a standalone thing (i.e. has not much IPC integrated - I believe) I would highly recommend to push more towards qmltestrunner
<sergiusens> plars: probably a desktop adb issue for the latter, do an abd kill-server
<sergiusens> plars: for the maguro, can you reboot into recovery and adb shell and run a df ?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: they are broken, we know :)
<Kaleo> mzanetti: fixing them now
<Kaleo> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197355
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1197355 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot tests fail since June 28" [Critical,In progress]
<sergiusens> plars: as you can see, chroot isn't involved in space calcuation
<plars> sergiusens: I know, but the bits I was looking at ran df -h specifically
<sergiusens> plars: yup, we are running df -h... it should work on our recoveries
<sergiusens> plars: if you don't want to worry about space limitation and if this is for QA lab, you might want to run it with a -b to get a good wipe out of everything
<mzanetti> Kaleo: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/
<mzanetti> Kaleo: job 673 runs your branch (merged with lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit) through the jobs
<Kaleo> mzanetti: brilliant
<mzanetti> Kaleo: just click on "rebuild" on job number 673 if you want to re-run it later after doing some fixes
<Kaleo> mzanetti: there should still be one test failing
<Kaleo> mzanetti: just pushing a new commit won't suffice?
<plars> sergiusens: ah, yes I see df -h does work there
<plars> sergiusens: but it does not see /data
<plars> sergiusens: when I boot into the image, I do see /data
<mzanetti> Kaleo: no, it's not enabled for all the merges yet as it would block other people until the tests really work
<plars> sergiusens: and if I call mount /data from recovery, it works fine too
<mzanetti> Kaleo: but once they manually pass with your branch we can enable it
<Kaleo> mzanetti: oh I see
<xkernel> In the Ubuntu SDK is there an emulator for the Ubuntu Touch?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: FYI. also, this does not yet post results to your branch. you have to watch it manually for now
<lgp171188> I just read that Ubuntu SDK apps cannot be run within a VM in Virtualbox at http://askubuntu.com/questions/257704/problem-with-ubuntu-phone-sdk-demo-app . Is this still the case?
<lgp171188> When I run a sample app - Sudoku app in this case, the app window shows up but nothing inside shows up and I am seeing just random lines. The debug log says "Unrecognized OpenGL version"
<lgp171188> How to fix this so that I can run SDK apps in a VirtualBox VM?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: renato_: I don't get anything in the network menu now, with the device-switch branch
<esigolo> guys off topic now
<esigolo> i was logcating my android device to test a sms script
<esigolo> and look what i received Received gzipped content
<esigolo> D/Server  ( 3775): Content: {"PASSENGER_CALL_ME":"Me ligue","PASSENGER_WAITING":"Estou aguardando","PASSENGER_OK":"OK","PASSENGER_ON_THE_WAY":"Estou a caminho","WAIT_5_MINUTES":"Me espere 5 minutos"}
<esigolo> i did not received anything like that
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> Kaleo: success! only one failed test: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/673/artifact/UbuntuUiToolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery.GenericTests.test_buttons%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<Kaleo> mzanetti: heeh
<mzanetti> Kaleo: want me to enable it for real already?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: hmm, yes, it won't hurt
<Kaleo> mzanetti: since this breakage wil be fixed today
<mzanetti> Kaleo: ack. bbiab
<Kaleo> mzanetti: and since I'm the only one still awake on the team that might want to land stulff :)
<Kaleo> -l
<renato_> cyphermox, did you reboot the device?
<boiko> kenvandine: ok, now I know why the test passed: at some point (I don't remember when) it was disabled because interacting with the toolbar was getting complicated in that case
<mzanetti> fginther: Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/enable-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-mediumtests/+merge/172875
<lgp171188> Is there a way to run SDK apps within a VirtualBox Saucy VM? I can't do that and all I am getting is a black screen with a lot of debug messages like "Retry with 0x8002 returned 0 visuals" and "Unrecognized OpenGL version". I have the guest additions installed.
<mzanetti> lgp171188: your VM needs opengl support
<lgp171188> mzanetti: How do I enable that?
<mzanetti> lgp171188: depends on which VM you use
<lgp171188> mzanetti: I am using VirtualBox 4.2.14
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  what image are you using for VM is it just stock and this is a VirtualBox or is it VMWare or qemu ect
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  unity for DE ?
<lgp171188> bobweaver: yes running Unity with 3D acceleration for the VM enabled
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  all the linmesa stuff is installed and "guest addtitions "
<lgp171188> I installed the guest additions, don't what linmesa is
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  what does    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p       say in VM ?
<bobweaver> is it all yes's ?
<bobweaver> I did not think that qmlscene needed opengl/es stuff to run.  I could be wrong on that.
<mzanetti> bobweaver: yes, it does
<mzanetti> bobweaver: as of Qt5. Qt4 did not
<bobweaver> thanks mzanetti
<bobweaver> only qmlscence ?  and not the viewer
<lgp171188> bobweaver: It is all yes. But there are warnings. Here is the full output http://dpaste.com/1284930/
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> lgp171188,  huh what happens if you turn off 3d acceleration
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ok, the MR has the tests passing now :)
<lgp171188> I didn't try that. I will do that now.
<mzanetti> Kaleo: great. I'm just waiting for fginther to review and deploy the change to c2d
<Saviq> rsalveti, ogra_, are we going to support TCP/IP in udbd anytime soon?
<lgp171188> bobweaver, on turning off 3d acceleration the desktop environment is sluggish but qmlscene works fine and shows the app. There are log entries with opengl complaining about the lack of 3d acceleration and being unable to load the vboxvideo module.
<rsalveti> Saviq: probably, just need to hook up the property system there somehow
<Saviq> rsalveti, cool
<lgp171188> balloons, can you tell me where I can find existing autopilot testcases for the core apps so that I can read a few of them to get some idea?
<balloons> lgp171188, hop over into #ubuntu-quality I'm hosting a workshop to help folks get started writing autopilot tests for core apps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: need to fix the install ssh key part
<sergiusens> rsalveti: maybe
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> sure
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/network_flip_detect/+merge/172821
<rsalveti> just posted there
<plars> sergiusens: killing the adb server and restarting it seemed to work one time, but now it's looking like it's necessary every time I reboot?
<plars> sergiusens: I didn't have to do this at home though
<Kaleo> mzanetti: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1194778 blocking you?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1194778 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "image provider does not emit sourceChanged signal" [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> plars: what adb version are you running on the host?
<cyphermox> renato_: yeah, I did
<plars> sergiusens: Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<plars> ah, might be a slightly newer package, seems 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu3~precise is available
<plars> will try that first
<sergiusens> ack
<mzanetti> Kaleo: no, its not blocking me. There's other ways to know when the source changes. It just caused an additional property in unity code.
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ok
<Kaleo> mzanetti: I suspect that it's an issue in Qt
<Kaleo> mzanetti: with qmlRegisterExtendedType
<mzanetti> Kaleo: really? wow
<mzanetti> Kaleo: this really sounded like something in our imageProvider
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it's not an image provider
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it's an extension object
<sergiusens> rsalveti: try again
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, will check
<user82> hi all. is "Mobile data" and "gps" still valid for nexus 4? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<user82> i think at least mobile data works?
<plars> sergiusens: no, even with the new adb it seems to lose it each time
<esigolo> user82: mobile data is already working
<user82> esigolo, with GUI config from the phone itself?
<esigolo> user82: you have to create and activate it by cli
<user82> esigolo, that is what i thought
<esigolo> user82: but is very simple to do
<user82> popey, could you change mobile data for nexus 4? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<user82> i do no have rights to edit
<esigolo> user82: is not finished yet ! is on work in progress
<user82> esigolo, yes i know. but i think the wiki entry is important.
<esigolo> but it is on work in progress ! i
<esigolo> is the right status
<esigolo> user82: when they finish it !status  goes to green
<user82> esigolo, i do not really trust this wiki page any more. that is why i asked
<esigolo> user82: but why ?
<user82> esigolo, the work in progress is also not noted
<user82> last change "2013-05-13"
<plars> sergiusens: also verified I have a udev rule for it, same as the one I have at home
<esigolo> yes it is ! is on red flag
<cyphermox> renato_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841378/
<esigolo> user82: they are working on another stuff at this point and when they get back to 3g the status will be changed ! i mean the last change date
<renato_> Saviq, do you know if this MR still valid? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/indicator-server/device-switch/+merge/166300
<renato_> Saviq, or have you replaced the current indicators?
<Saviq> renato_, no we don't have that yet
<renato_> cyphermox, have you compiled the code by yourself or did you get the package from jenkins? ( I think this package is too old)
<renato_> cyphermox, I will try trigger a new build
<sergiusens> plars: the losing is with mako only?
<tedg> I've got the image from this morning on my Galaxy Nexus and I can't seem to get the keyboard to come up.
<tedg> Is there any trick there?
<sergiusens> tedg: there are open bugs for when trying to invoke it in indicators and while searching the lens
<AskUbuntu> Can I download Ubuntu for my Galaxy S lll Fido? | http://askubuntu.com/q/316028
<tedg> sergiusens, I can't open it in terminal, or telephony, or HUD...
<Oranger> Hey everybody ! :) Is Jenkin still died ?
<sergiusens> tedg: maliit-server running?
<sergiusens> Oranger: which one?
<Oranger> sergiusens: The Ubuntu Phone Apps Jenkins Bot
<sergiusens> fginther: ^^
<sergiusens> Oranger: don't have access to that one nor know where it lives
<tedg> sergiusens, No
<Oranger> sergiusens: Ok :/ Because it checked only one of my branches
<rsalveti> sergiusens: install_ssh_key() {
<rsalveti>     HOME_DIR=/data/ubuntu/home/$USER
<sergiusens> tedg: that might be the reason
<rsalveti> sergiusens: as we know if we're flipped or not, shouldn't we also change the home_dir variable?
<rsalveti> otherwise that might break later on
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure, just missed that
<tedg> sergiusens, Is there a way to clear all my user data?
<tedg> It seems some stuff was saved
<rsalveti> phablet-flash -b
<plars> sergiusens: yes, mako only
<plars> sergiusens: so far, I've only tried maguro and mako up to now
<plars> I'm going to try the others in a moment
<tedg> K, I'll try that.
<tedg> Oh, there's a new image.   It'll be slightly longer :-)
<sergiusens> tedg: phablet-flash -b
<rsalveti> renato_: I think we're still using the old indicators
<rsalveti> so your mr should still be valid
<fginther> Oranger, it's alive: http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<sergiusens> tedg: bootstrap does a fastboot -w which wipes everything (creates an empty userdata image and flashes that on the fly)
<fginther> Oranger, what branch did it miss?
<tedg> sergiusens, Ah, cool.  Good to know.
<Oranger> fginther: This one https://code.launchpad.net/~chocanto/ubuntu-docviewer-app/autopilot-tests
<sergiusens> plars: I've never seen this problem, only heard of it... rsalveti did you see that issue on mako?
<Oranger> fginther: Because this branch have to be merged before other ones ^^
<rsalveti> sergiusens: plars: sorry, which issue?
<plars> rsalveti: basically, I'm doing phablet-flash with today's image, and it flashes ok, but when it reboots I lose adb untill I adb kill-server and restart it
<plars> rsalveti: that's just in the lab, doesn't do this to me at home, and didn't do this until today's image (also updated phablet-tools today)
<rsalveti> plars: right, so the issue with today's image might be related with the new flipped image
<rsalveti> adb is running as root by default in ubuntu afaik
<rsalveti> not sure if that would cause you any issue
<sergiusens> rsalveti: pushed
<rsalveti> plars: and same android-tools and phablet-tools in both cases?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thanks
<rsalveti> also, which ubuntu version are you using in the lab?
<plars> rsalveti: I might still have an older android-tools-adb on my system at home, but it's at the latest version in the lab where it's broken
<plars> rsalveti: precise in the lab, raring at home
<rsalveti> plars: what is the error when you try to talk with adb, after flashing?
<rsalveti> I didn't have any issue, but using latest of everything with saucy
<rsalveti> checking dmesg might help as well
<plars> rsalveti:  error: device not found
<plars> rsalveti: adb just loses it
<plars> rsalveti: if I restart adb server on the host, it's all good again
<Oranger> fginther: Maybe he is thinking that the branch don't have to be checked again ?
<plars> rsalveti: I haven't tried running it as root, could try that next
<plars> rsalveti: but if it ever gets killed, it's going to go back to running it as the user
<rsalveti> plars: does it happen when flashing from flipped->flipped as well?
<plars> rsalveti: I have the same adb rule in the lab and at home
<plars> rsalveti: yes, happens flipped->flipped for sure
<rsalveti> also, which recovery version in there? would be nice to flash it with -b as well
<plars> I have already done -b, that's one of the first things I tried :(
<rsalveti> right
<plars> trying grouper now to see what it does
<rsalveti> just thinking if your host adbd is getting confused when dealing with 2 different adb servers (in the target)
<rsalveti> as it talks first via the recovery adb, and then with the one running in the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> plars: and is that just mako?
<rsalveti> right
<fginther> Oranger, maybe I am missing something. jenkins tested revision 14, which is the latest revision of the merge proposal. There is nothing new for jenkins to test.
<plars> rsalveti: so far I have only tried mako and maguro, and maguro seems to work ok after doing -b. before that I was getting some odd problems with it not mounting /data
<rsalveti> will try to reproduce here, but would be nice to have your syslog when flashing the image
<plars> and now on maguro, I seem to have trouble with network deployment, but I think I saw a patch fly by earlier related to that script
<plars> rsalveti: will do
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, I'm reviewing that now :-)
<Oranger> fginther: Yes but the last time the test failed because he had a problem
<plars> grouper seems to be working ok
<Oranger> fginther: Something not related with the code but with jenkin
<fginther> Oranger, I see, I hadn't looked at the results. Yes, I will have to manually re-trigger the job. One moment.
<Oranger> fginther: Thank you :)
<Oranger> fginther: I tried the "rebuild" link but it didn't work
<fginther> Oranger, sadly the rebuild link only works if you have admin rights on jenkins :-(... The job is running now
<Oranger> fginther: Oh ok :/ Who is admin ? ^^
<fginther> Oranger, and apologies for the trouble. Right now, I'm the only admin, but I'm trying to get two others on board.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved
<Oranger> fginther: Ok :) Don't worries, thank you :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox:
<rsalveti> ++AC_ARG_ENABLE(ofono, AS_HELP_STRING([--enable-ofono], [enable ifnet configuration plugin (Gentoo)]))
<rsalveti> cyphermox: description is wrong here
<cyphermox> oh, oops
<cyphermox> I fixed that elsewhere, don't worry about it
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> but I didn't enable it
<rsalveti> cyphermox: also, do we need to add '--enable-ofono' as well?
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> let me fix that in the archive
<tedg> sergiusens, Hmm, so fastboot got a "FAILED (remote: Write Fail)"
<tedg> sergiusens, Now I don't get much beyond the Google logo.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: great, let me know once you push the fix, will rebase our package
<fginther> mzanetti, deployed, performing a test build now
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, should just be a minute
<mzanetti> fginther: thanks a bunch
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so in theory if ofono gets the context right, nm will be able to connect automatically, right?
<cyphermox> yep
<rsalveti> awesome
<sergiusens> tedg: I would really like to know if deploying a newer bootloader from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images would fix that partition issue I suspect you have
<sergiusens> tedg: but if you want to just make it work, reboot into recovery
<rsalveti> yeah, make sure you flashed the original 4.2.2 based image at least once
<rsalveti> as it'll update the bootloader, modem and etc
<tedg> The only option in recovery is "Start"
<tedg> "Downloading.... Do not turn off target!!"
<cyphermox> rsalveti: actually, hold on a second
<sergiusens> tedg: go to the menus mounts and storage -> format data and data media
<sergiusens> tedg: that's not the recovery boot
<sergiusens> tedg: I think you are in download mode
<cyphermox> rsalveti: don't need a new upload, the ofono plugin *is* enabled
<tedg> sergiusens, Hmm, okay, how do I get to recovery boot then?
<sergiusens> tedg: tp get to recovery easily, power cycle with power + vol up + vol down
<cyphermox> the only thing is that the ofono plugin isn't activated in the config yet, I need to figure out a proper way to do this
<rsalveti> cyphermox: but don't you need to add --enable-ofono in there?
<cyphermox> no
<sergiusens> tedg: then cycle the menus with vol buttons until you see 'recovery' something and press power
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's enabled by default
<tedg> sergiusens, Ah, k
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, indeed
<sergiusens> tedg: once there, go to the menus mounts and storage -> format data and data media
<sergiusens> tedg: without rebooting you can run phablet-flash -d [device] and it should just work
<rsalveti> cyphermox: also, why the following:
<rsalveti> ++	if (!strcmp (driver, "wcnss_wlan"))
<rsalveti> ++		return;
<sergiusens> tedg: don't do -b again until you update your bootloader
<tedg> sergiusens, okay, how does one update a bootloader?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: don't worry about it, it seems it didn't properly remove the patch file
<sergiusens> tedg: what device?
<tedg> sergiusens, Galaxy Nexus
<jcastro> is there supposed to be a performance difference in the flipped images? Because I just flashed and it feels snappier to me.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok
<sergiusens> tedg: the no brainer is download  https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/yakju-jdq39-factory-b2ebb5f3.tgz and run the flash-all script
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just didn't get yet why the plugin is not activated in the config yet
<jcastro> switching the lenses in particular is much smoother
<sergiusens> jcastro: it must be subjective, feels slower to me :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: you need a change in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and that's complicated
<rsalveti> jcastro: also, what was the last time you flashed your device?
<cyphermox> it tends to break upgrades
<rsalveti> cyphermox: urgh
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so should I wait a new upload?
<cyphermox> I'll change it, but then there will be a need to do some more fixin
<cyphermox> yeah
<jcastro> rsalveti: I flashed right when we switched to saucy, and the few builds after that, but they felt like regressions
<jcastro> performance wise I mean
<sergiusens> jcastro: albeit the lens are snappier since we lost the people lens
<rsalveti> yeah, might be because of the new unity8
<rsalveti> notify-osd and etc
<jcastro> ah ok
<rsalveti> no more nux and family
<sergiusens> RIP nux
<plars> rsalveti, sergiusens: manta just did the same thing to me, noticed this in dmesg on the host:
<plars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841529/
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok, will wait then
<plars> rsalveti: sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841538/ is the syslog from manta after it did that
<rsalveti> plars: I might know what the issue is
<rsalveti> since I'm now disabling adbd in the android side by not setting up the right device id, adb might be getting confused as I don't believe we have the right vendor id in the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> let me try to reproduce
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I didn't have that issue though by blindly updating manta
<sergiusens> plars: can I see the dmesg for the host?
<plars> sergiusens: the first pastebin was the bit at the end of dmesg on the host, I can get more if you like
<plars> <plars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841529/
<rsalveti> 	echo 18d1 >/sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor
<rsalveti> 	echo D002 >/sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct
<rsalveti> we have a hardcoded vendor and product id in the ubuntu side: /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that should be ok... that's the USB config for adb ONLY,  contrary to adb+mtp or adb+ptp and so on
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we also have that on the android side
<sergiusens> prior to flipping
<rsalveti> sure, but we're not using that logic in the android side anymore
<rsalveti> so before the android init was also setting up the vendor id and such after boot
<rsalveti> which is not the case with the latest image anymore
<rsalveti> so wonder if that's confusing adb somwhoe
<rsalveti> *somehow
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, but in the end it's the same thing you do in that adbd.conf .. so seems strange
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm feeling it's more of a 'running on precise'
<rsalveti> could be as well
<tedg> sergiusens, Cool, all good.  Thanks!
<plars> well, maguro seems to work consistently, and mako seems to fail consistently on precise
<plars> grouper and manta I've only tried once
<sergiusens> tedg: flashing orig android made fastboot wipe work or did you get back on track by doing the recovery dance?
<mhall119> tedg: is there a version of the HUD QML plugin that will work with both Unity 7 and Unity 8 HUDs?
<mhall119> (desktop and phone)
<tedg> sergiusens, recovery dance
<tedg> mhall119, There is only one hud-service that works with both versions of Unity.
<sergiusens> plars: more than after every flash, can you while true; do adb reboot recovery && sleep 20 && adb reboot; sleep 20; done
<mhall119> tedg: but from the client API side
<mhall119> pre-raring there was a difference in API
<plars> sergiusens: sure, let me finish this install and I'll try it
<rsalveti> yeah, working fine here when flashing via saucy
<tedg> mhall119, raring and earlier had no API
<plars> sergiusens: ah, on grouper it just got to the first boot into recovery, then told me device not found
<tedg> mhall119, Saucy is the first time applications can insert items in HUD
<plars> sergiusens: but it is there on adb... booted into recovery. Seems to be a timing issue
<mhall119> tedg: hmm, I added HUD actions to my app, and it works on my tablet, but not on my desktop
<rsalveti> plars: don't you get anything like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841577/ in your syslog host?
<mhall119> I wonder if it has something to do with qmlscene
<tedg> mhall119, Not sure what to say there, for HUD they're basically the same thing.  Could BAMF not be finding your app-id?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, just noticed recovery also has a static vendor/product id:
<mhall119> tedg: it almost certainly isn't, since I get the generic [?] icon in the Launcher and the name of another qmlscene-based app instead of the proper one
<plars> rsalveti: you mean like:
<plars> Jul  3 20:51:33 phoenix kernel: [5020870.408301] usb 1-3.2: new high-speed USB device number 64 using ehci_hcd
<plars> Jul  3 20:51:33 phoenix mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 64: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-3/1-3.2"
<plars> Jul  3 20:51:33 phoenix mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 64 was not an MTP device
<rsalveti>     write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 18D1
<rsalveti>     write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct D001
<tedg> mhall119, Ah, that's probably the issue.  It can't connect the two.
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> qmlscene bites again
<tedg> Also not sure that the actions API is getting the X11 window ID on the desktop.
<tedg> Wellark, do you grab the XWindow ID for windows when they're running under X11?
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, as that says what kind of device was connected to the host side
<plars> rsalveti: nothing with the other details about the device
<plars> not in syslog at least
<rsalveti> right, might be related with the older kernel running there
<plars> yeah, still on 3.2 kernel
<mhall119> tedg: ah ha, running it from a local branch on the commandline doesn't work, but installing it and launching it via the dash (mostly) works and gives me HUD interaction
<plars> could see if the lab guys would be willing to try the latest lts hwe kernel if you think it would help
<tedg> mhall119, Makes sense, installing it is what puts things in the BAMF DB.  There's a package hook.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind checking https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/session-manager-touch/setting-rlimit-nice/+merge/172719 ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I can merge, just need an approval
<mhall119> tedg: even after installing, it won't work when run from the branch on the commandline
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack, flashing fresh to test, one sec
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, because that's not where the desktop file points.
<mhall119> tedg: even running what the desktop file says it won't work
<mhall119> only launching from Unity dash works
<tedg> mhall119, Try using xdg-open on the desktop file
<rsalveti> ricmm: were you able to retest https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/fix-cmake-setup/+merge/168632 with mir?
<esigolo> netsplit?
<plars> rsalveti: I updated to the quantal lts-hwe kernel, and I see more detail in syslog now but still doesn't work on mako :(
<rsalveti> plars: there's no reason for it to happen just with mako, or work with any other, weird
<rsalveti> would need to debug adbd to know what is going on
<rsalveti> but unfortunately I cannot reproduce it here
<mhall119> tedg: xdg-open opens the .desktop file in GEdit
<rsalveti> plars: can you check if this happens when flashing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130702/ ?
<plars> rsalveti: if what happens?
<rsalveti> plars: this adb issue
<plars> rsalveti: that looks like a pointer to yesterdays image?
<rsalveti> use phablet-flash with -u pointing out this image
<rsalveti> yeah
<plars> oh, I get it
<plars> sorry, I misread that
<tedg> mhall119, Ah, bummer
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, that might be a corner case, without an ubuntu_stamp, it might fail
<plars> rsalveti, sergiusens: yeah, using -u to point at that doesn't seem to work
<rsalveti> oh =\
<sergiusens> rsalveti: no way to detect the build id with a full uri, I can hack something, but it's going to be a hack (lack of ws or something makes everything a hack)
<rsalveti> then you can download and use it with --base-path
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: how do I get the RLIMIT_NICE warnings?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you should have a bunch of those already with latest image, just run dmesg
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's because we're not setting a nice limit for the ubuntu side based processes that use binder
<sergiusens> rsalveti: right! got used to running logcat for everything...
<mhall119> how can I take a screenshot on a flipped image?
<rsalveti> screencap should still work
<rsalveti> try /system/bin/screencap
<mhall119> rsalveti: ah, got it
<mhall119> I had a script that was saving it to /sdcard/screenshot.png
<sergiusens> mhall119: jsut add /system/bin to most of what you did
<mhall119> just had to change that to /tmp/screenshot.png
<popey> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/screenshot.sh
<popey> i use that which datestamps the screenshot and saves it in your ~/Pictures on your desktop
<mhall119> nice
<sergiusens> popey: care to propose a phablet-screenshot script to phablet-tools?
<ricmm> rsalveti: not yet
<popey> sergiusens: sure, I'll tidy it up and propose
<rsalveti> cyphermox: saw you uploaded the config fix, will rebase our package then
<rsalveti> and test as well
<robru> ugh, weird. I couldn't get my nexus7 to turn on just now. held the power button, held down+power, nothing. thought it was totally bricked. tried again after charging it, just nothing. then I plugged it into my laptop and ran phablet-flash and it turns on as if it was fine all along. wtf
<sergiusens> robru: powerd might be causing issues perhaps?
<robru> sergiusens, dunno. how would I test that? it's just flashing into the new flipped image right now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: happroved
<rsalveti> yeah, I noticed something like that with manta, but I believe it was due a crash in the shell
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thanks
<korrallis> hey guys any suggestions on which build to download for a galaxy S3 gt-i9305? i wanna test this naby out :)
<Saviq> korrallis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices should help
<AskUbuntu> high frequency app for the Ubuntu smartphone | http://askubuntu.com/q/316068
<ricmm> rsalveti: I have something cool for you to test in a minute!
<rsalveti> ricmm: haha, sure
<Wellark> tedg: no
<Wellark> I don't grab the window id. all the actions are exported to the HUD as ALL_WINDOWS
<tedg> Ah, so that should work on the desktop
<Wellark> tedg: yeah, _if_ BAMF actually can match the window
<Wellark> I have not been able to figure out how to do that
<Wellark> to test apps on desktop without installing them
<tedg> Wellark, I think you need to install them
<tedg> Yeah, that's how BAMF knows about them.
<tedg> Wellark, I need to run, but thanks for the answer there!
<zeokila> Guys, I get this I when I try to open the calculator, does anybody have the same problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841894/
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-04
<markovh> i'm having some trouble getting ubuntu on s2 working. i had cm 10.1 nightly build installed. did a factory reset and installed both zips mentioned on the forum/wiki http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621 but i'm getting a blank screen when i boot
<markovh> i can do adb shell and i can get in but no su access so no access to dmesg
<markovh> i was half hoping someone may have some old mirrors of copies of a build that worked seeing as others are having the same issues
<cyphermox> rsalveti: rockin', I fixed the issue with indicator-server, the merge is good
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome
<cyphermox> I'll bring up a MR with the needed changes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so should we approve that mr? or are you replacing it with another one?
<cyphermox> let's approve, and I'll push a MR on top
<rsalveti> ok
<rsalveti> cyphermox: please approve them, as you tested it
<rsalveti> *then
<rsalveti> tomorrow's image should be a good one :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-server/null-detailed-action/+merge/172940
<cyphermox> indeed, tomorrow's is going to be pretty cool
<cyphermox> note, you'll still need to use nmcli to disconnect data, that got broken in my code it seems
<cyphermox> something's not looking for the wwan state before activating connections or not
<cyphermox> so when you flip the switch, it does disconnect but then it tries to auto-activate the connection again.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> we can fix that tomorrow :-)
<rsalveti> will test your mr in a few
<cyphermox> so, /me logs off for the night
<cyphermox> rsalveti: good night, talk to you tomorrow, I'll fix the actual wwan disable to work properly
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure, cya, have a good night
<cyphermox> you too
<RobbyF> how is the email client so far?
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> i just did a "phablet-flash -b"
<rigved> my nexus 7 has rebooted into CWM
<rigved> what should i do now?
<rigved> i have got a message: autodeploy.zip not found
<rigved> ignore my previous messages.
<rigved> i was not patient. its rebooting now!
<rigved> as per the Release Notes, I need to run "ubuntu_chroot shell". But now that we are using flipped images, we do not need to do this, right?
<airdrone> hi, can we do ubuntu touch developement on desktop running raring
<airdrone> with no touch support on desktop
<rigved> airdrone: yes, i believe. read this post to get setup: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/join-the-ubuntu-touch-core-apps-development-team/
<rigved> airdrone: you can just run the apps on your desktop and use your mouse and keyboard to emulate touch input
<TobyK> looks like the touch-coreapps package is broken on 11.04: touch-coreapps : Depends: stock-ticker-mobile-app but it is not installable                   Depends: dropping-letters but it is not going to be installed
<rigved> TobyK: i am not able to replicate that issue. have you run "sudo apt-get update" before trying to install the meta-package?
<TobyK> I ran exactly this as per David Planella's post: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install touch-coreapps
<rigved> TobyK: are you running this directly on your touch device?
<TobyK> no on desktop
<rigved> TobyK: ah. ok. i have run this on my touch device.
<TobyK> I am also running a touch device (nexus 7),which is working fine
<rigved> let me try on my desktop then.
<rigved> TobyK: which version of Ubuntu are you running on your desktop?
<TobyK> 11.04
<TobyK> wait I mean 13.04
<TobyK> sorry
<rigved> TobyK: ok.
<rigved> i do not have a 13.04 machine around to test.
<TobyK> ok no prob
<rigved> TobyK: you should ask again here after a few hours, when the touch developers come online
<TobyK> will do, thanks rigved
<rigved> TobyK: just out of curiosity, what version of the touch-coreapps are you trying to install?
<TobyK> version? I'm not sure - the latest I guess.
<rigved> TobyK: apt-cache policy touch-coreapps
<rigved> TobyK: run that command on your desktop machine
<TobyK> touch-coreapps:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.0.6   Version table:      1.0.6 0         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<rigved> TobyK: ok. i can see that it was uploaded by popey a few hours back
<rigved> you should contact him
<TobyK> ok
<rigved> TobyK: i just checked and it seems that 13.10 is using 1.0.4
<rigved> so, maybe some issue there
<rigved> and the 13.10 package seems fine.
<rigved> sorry i cannot help
<dholbach> good morning
<rigved> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi rigved
<rigved> dholbach: hi
<popey> TobyK: can you pastebin the entire output of doing the "sudo apt-get install touch-coreapps" please?
<TobyK> popey: sure
<TobyK> http://pastebin.com/rZ87Q1zk
<popey> thanks
<popey> TobyK: can you "sudo apt-get install stock-ticker-mobile-app dropping-letters" and pastebin the output please?
<TobyK> http://pastebin.com/ZgaHze1M
<popey> aha
<popey> TobyK: you're on 13.04?
<TobyK> yes
<popey> TobyK: ok, thanks, fixing it
<TobyK> excellent :-)
<TobyK> I have an even bigger issue tho on my Nexus 7 - running a saucy build, I did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade an hour ago, rebooted, not the phone shell doesn't come up
<TobyK> it boots up with blank screen - I've left it for 10 mins and still blank screen
<popey> i see other reports of the same issue
<TobyK> I can see the backlight on, and it responds to power button, but nothing else, no swipes, etc.
<popey> i believe its being worked on
<TobyK> ok, I'll phablet-flash tomorrow :)
<popey> you may be able to update/upgrade a bit later
<TobyK> how? I can't get to terminal
<popey> connect a cable, adb shell
<TobyK> aahh ok
<TobyK> excellent, thank you
<popey> np
<popey> TobyK: try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install stock-ticker-mobile-app" now?
<TobyK> ok
<TobyK> popey: it worked! thanks :)
<popey> great
<popey> sorry about that
<TobyK> dropping-letters is still a problem
<popey> ok, so pastebin "sudo apt-get install dropping-letters" pls
<TobyK> http://pastebin.com/RYuLqTEn
<popey> TobyK: ok, fixing
<popey> TobyK: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dropping-letters
<TobyK> ok
<elkng> soon there will be smartphones with ubuntu released at fall ?
<elkng> or only for tablets ?
<TobyK> popey: looing good, it needs to install a bunch of new stuff like julius
<popey> TobyK: thanks for helping, sorry it was broken for you
<TobyK> popey: no prob, thanks for fixing
<lool> ogra_: Hmm asac was telling me the other day that touch builds take 2.5 hours+ just for assembling the actual image; but checking the livefs log it seems to be more along 50mn or so
<lool> ogra_: perhaps it's much faster on the livefs buildd than in jenkins; would you know how long it took there?
<anas> hellow
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Upload A Virus To The Alien Mothership Day! :-D
<elkng> JamesTait: what ?
<elkng> is today that day ?
<elkng> or you mean today is "independent day" ?
<elkng> its really interesting what those virus was written in ? macro virus ?
<JamesTait> elkng, IIRC, in the movie Independence Day, the aliens invaded on Jul 2, destroyed several cities on Jul 3, and were destroyed by a primitive human computer virus on the Jul 4th. :)
<elkng> "invaded on Jul 2" that was my birthday
<elkng> no pun intended
<JamesTait> I knew it!
<JamesTait> You're one of them!
<JamesTait> elkng, as for the details of how the virus worked, it's all in the deleted scenes. ;)
<elkng> patented technology
<elkng> multiplatform virus
<elkng> could be in java
<elkng> run everywhere
<ogra_> lool, hey, i said 90min-2h ... it used to be closer to 90min before we started to actually use a packaged initramfs (so i dont need to generate one for each arch) and when the whole stuff that was post processing the images was not moved into cdimage ... with the code in cdimage and a packaged initrd it got a lot faster already
<lool> ogra_: do you have the same conclusion that it's around 50mn these days?
<ogra_> yeah, with mirroring etc its more like 1h, but it definitely got faster the last week with the changes
<ogra_> (my desktp does it in 20min though :P )
<lool> ogra_: mirroring is turnaround time but not build time though
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> ok cool
<lool> well it's not as bad as I feared then
<ogra_> it used to be and it wasnt clear how much the changes for image based updates will add
<ogra_> (it still isnt, but as long as we stay under the 90min turnaround time it should be fine)
<ogra_> i know xz processing on pandas is a lot slower than gz
<ogra_> we measured that in the past
<ogra_> (like 4x as slow or some such, i dont remember the exact numbers but it was significant)
<ogra_> and we are not generating the android side yet, that will also add up
<ogra_> (wont be much since we only unpack and recompress packaged content i guess but i wouldnt be surprised if we end up at 90min again)
<elkng> does anyone know what "Duden" means in german ?
<ogra_> elkng, Duden is a famous german dictionary (kind of the equivalent to the oxford dictionary in english)
<xnox> ogra_: you have heard about latest addition to Duden, right? =)))) http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23142660
<ogra_> xnox, heh, yeah
<xnox> ogra_: is it really that widely used?! =)
<ogra_> over the course of the last year it definitely was a lot
<xnox> Warum nicht Scheißesturm sagen? =)))))
<netcurli> :D
<ogra_> well, it comes out of social networks
<ogra_> the opposite is a "candystorm" btw :)
<popey> no way!
<ogra_> (if people change their mid you end up with cand on top of ... "
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> *mind
<rigved> As per the Release Notes, I need to run "ubuntu_chroot shell". But now that we are using flipped images, we do not need to do this, right?
<eylith> Hi
<eylith> Just a suggestion for the installation page here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<eylith> for those who have a compatible phone, rooted and a custom recovery
<ogra_> rigved, right, it would be great if you could change the wiki :)
<rigved> ogra_: ok. changing.
<ogra_> yay, you rock :)
<eylith> they just have to put the two .zip file on the phone, flash them with the custom recovery
<eylith> it works, people don't even need adb
<eylith> (manual way)
<eylith> it could be interesting to write it
<ogra_> eylith, sure you can, but not all recovery modes have the same menus so using the adb way is a safe bet that works on all of them
<ogra_> feel free to add something below the adb/autodeploy.zip shtuff, how to do it with different recovery modes the way you describe
<ogra_> (note that with flipped the flashing order is essential)
<eylith> eh
<eylith> ogra_: I'm not sure I can edit the page
<ogra_> you need to log in indeed
<eylith> eylith: but if you know how to flash a android rom, you know how to flash this
<eylith> this is obvious
<ogra_> if you are that clever you might not even need/read the instructions :)
<eylith> ogra_: actualy, i was really sure that if you say to use adb, it was a good reason
<ogra_> there are plans to enhance phablet-flash to also support ported builds btw
<eylith> like wipping the recovery, I don't know
<eylith> anyway, thanks for the infos ogra_ and sorry for bothering you ^^
<ogra_> well, wiping the recovery only works from fsatboot/bootloader mode
<ogra_> heh, you dont bother me :) no worries
<ogra_> (if i dont want to be bothered, i ignore IRC ;) )
<rigved> also, on my nexus 7 running the latest image, i cannot find the following files:
<rigved> manage-address-books.py
<rigved> /etc/tablet-services
<rigved> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.Unity.Lens.MockMusic.service
<ogra_> it could well be that this was dropped with the dropping of the demo data
<rigved> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.Unity.Lens.MockVideos.service
<rigved> ogra_: oh ok.
<ogra_> tablet-services is definitely gone (was merged into device-services)
<rigved> what should i do with that section of the release notes?
<ogra_> and will soon be gone completely if we have proper session setup
<ogra_> wipe it i'd say
<rigved> ogra_: ok. love deleting stuff!
<ogra_> :)
<rigved> and what about this line:
<rigved> Ubuntu runs inside a custom container which uses a partitioned PID namespace. Using SSH allows a shell to be created within the new container, and thus have a proper view of the Ubuntu PID namespace.
<rigved> this is also no longer true right?
<ogra_> uh, yeah, not true anymore
<rigved> ogra_: cool.
<rigved> ogra_: instead of deleting this line, i'll strike it through. Coz i don't know what to replace it with.
<ogra_> ok
<esigolo> Hello everyone
<deiu> (and the NSA)
<ogra_> deiu, while the NSA might capture us, the filters will only fire if you say i,e, bomb
<ogra_> oops now i did :P
<esigolo> ogra_: LOL
<rigved> in fact, the entire section of sample content on the release notes page can be removed, right?
<ogra_> well, there is an option in phablet-flash that allows you to install it ... it should be replaced by that
<ogra_> s/it/the old demos for presenting/
<rigved> ogra_: ah. then i am not removing that part.
<rigved> it also might be the reason that i do not have the manage-address-books.py file
<ogra_> yeah, ask sergiusens for exact steps to replace it with (once he is up)
<ogra_> right
<rigved> ogra_: ok. will do so.
<davmor2> it maybe my imagination or possibly just a fix that landed with the flip image but the galaxy nexus seems to be running a lot smoother when more apps are open now than it was
<rigved> how do i go back to the previous page in the web browser? i am running the latest touch image on a nexus 7
<popey> pull up from the bottom and press back
<rigved> popey: should i pull up till the magnifying glass?
<rigved> because when i pull up from the bottom, i do not get the toolbar
<popey> no
<popey> just pull up a short way
<rigved> popey: no, nothing comes up when i pull up the short way.
<rigved> forgot to mention. i was in the gmail app and clicked on a link in an email. now, i can't go back to the email list
<popey> ah
<rigved> i am assuming this is still the web browser
<popey> you're in a chromeless browser, so there is no url bar
<popey> which is a known issue
<rigved> ahh ok.
<rigved> is there a bug report for it?
<davmor2> rigved: yeah so that is a web app pull up to the magnifier and try the back button in the hud it works on some apps but not others
<popey> bug 1116412
<ubot5`> bug 1116412 in webbrowser-app "[browser] webapps should have the chrome bar with only back & forward buttons enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1116412
<gema> guys, have you noticed the device number?
<popey> the what?
<gema> popey: adb devices
<gema> popey: we cannot choose device in the lab anymore
<rigved> davmor2: in the hud for the gmail app, there is no back button. when i click on the "type or say a command" field, the on-screen keyboard does not come up
<rigved> so, unable to seach for the back button there either
<ogra_> gema, you definitely should look at adb ... but use the USB info of your host
<davmor2> :(
<ogra_> *shouldn't
<ogra_> i dont know who had that mad idea,  seems people use adb stuff everywhere ... it isnt and was never guaranteed to give you the right info
<gema> ogra_: you mean we should be using ro.boot.serialno?
<ogra_> (teh sdk does that too :( )
<ogra_> gema, you should look at your PCs USB info
<ogra_> the wire gives you exact info about the attached HW
<gema> ogra_: unfortunately we are not in the lab
<ogra_> dont rely on some third party SW that can change at any time
<rigved> popey: thanks
<gema> ogra_: ok, will talk to plars whenever he is back
<rigved> davmor2: thanks
<gema> ogra_: I thought the flipping of the images changed that serial number behaviour
<ogra_> gema, alternatively you can indeed use getprop or read it from other android bits, but even that isnt guaranteed to stay as is
<ogra_> gema, right, it did
<gema> ogra_: we need to have a way to choose which device we run tests on
<ogra_> adbd doesnt work exactly the same way if running in ubuntu
<ogra_> gema, right, look at the USB info
<gema> ogra_: are you telling me it cannot be fixed or you are not planning on fixing or what
<gema> ogra_: we need to be using the supported method in the lab
<ogra_> it can change at any time
<gema> one that is actually reliable
<ogra_> it isnt a reliable source
<gema> and will be fixed when broken
<ogra_> gema, as i said, use reliable hardware info
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843403/
<ogra_> (dmesg ... you should be able to get  that info somewhere in sysfs on the host too)
<gema> ogra_: what did you run, lsusb?
<ogra_> dmesg|tail :)
<gema> ogra_: not very reliable in the lab
<ogra_> there must be a sysfs node with that info
<gema> with things connecting and disconnecting all the time
<ogra_> no idea where
<gema> ok
<ogra_> have someone fidn it :)
<gema> will do
<ogra_> cant be more reliable than the actual HW
<ogra_> ;)
<popey> need a usb switch like the vga one
<esigolo> adb
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/product
<ogra_> Galaxy Nexus
<ogra_> gema, .... just walk the subdirs in /sys/bus/usb/devices/ and read "product" to find whats attached where
<gema> ogra_: are you serious?
<ogra_> re-plugging grouper ...
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/product
<ogra_> Nexus 7
<gema> on a machine with several devices of each you want us to guess like that?
<ogra_> guess ?
<gema> yep, we need to identify not just the type of device, but its serial number so that we don't use it twice at the same time
<ogra_> the above is obviously attached to usb port 1 as device 1
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/serial
<ogra_> 015d2109ce281010
<ogra_> like that ?
<jibel> gema, you'll get a reliable serial from /sys/bus/usb/devices/<usb id>/serial
<jibel> gema, usb id is always the same for a given usb port
<ogra_> thsi cant and wont change since it is provided by the chip in the phone
<ogra_> no matter what adb does on top
<gema> ogra_: ok, we'll work on that
<jeet_> Hi
<ogra_> gema, if tou have a proper implementation it would be cool to publish it soe the sdk guys and others coudll use it too
<jeet_> Hi guys
<gema> ogra_: we don't have it yet
<jeet_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on galaxy s2
<jeet_> nned help
<jeet_> *need help
<ogra_> we need to get off that SW based device recognition everywhere
<gema> ogra_: and I still think there is value in you guys fixing the serial number thing
<gema> ogra_: but I agree we shouldn't be relying in adb
<gema> not in the lab, anyway
<ogra_> jeet_, talk to the porting person, there is usually a link to an xda theread on the device wikpage
<pureCenor> Hello everyone. Is there a possibility to see how the calc app looks in landscape?
<jeet_> Ogra_, I did go through the XDA thread. And followed the steps. While flashing saucy-preinstalled-armel-i9100.zip it failed
<Fo2adZz> Hi there, I have a question and I need some guidance
<ogra_> well, we dont maintain that here, talk to the porter on the thread
<jeet_> okay
<jeet_> thnx
<popey> pureCenor: you can start the calculator app on the desktop and then resize the window?
<ogra_> (or make him hang around here, then you can surely ask him here :) )
<popey> I dont think it does anything special when you resize though
<Fo2adZz> I'm trying to port Ubuntu touch to a beaglebone board, is it feasible? and is the porting page sufficient to do the porting?
<jibel> gema,  for x in ls /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/; do [ -e "$x/product" -a -e "$x/serial" ] && echo -e "$(cat $x/serial)\t$(cat $x/product)"; done
<ogra_> Fo2adZz, well, you will need a touchscreen based cape for it indeed
<jibel> gema, and add a grep to get only the devices you want
<pureCenor> popey: awesome, thx
<ogra_> Fo2adZz, beyond that it should be doable using the BBB android port
<ogra_> as a base
<esigolo> ogra_: are the last image working good ?
<gema> jibel: that's something that will be done by paul or whoever is caring for that machine
<esigolo> i mean calls, msg, 3?
<ogra_> esigolo, well, 03.1 worked fine for me
<gema> jibel: but I make a note of your command
<esigolo> ogra_: you have a mako too right?
<ogra_> esigolo, only as my provate phone, i dont install Ubuntu Touch on it ... my work devices are maguro and grouper
<plars> gema: hi, are you talking about the one that was showing up as 0123456789ABCDEF
<gema> plars: yes
<plars> gema: it's "fixed" now
<gema> plars: how?
<plars> gema: I was hitting a problem starting yesterday on mako and manta where it loses it's mind after reboot
<plars> gema: still trying to sort out why
<gema> plars: I see it on my device here, javier sees it on his device at home
<gema> are you saying you don't see it in the lab anymore?
<plars> gema: at home, it works fine for me on my mako, but starting yesterday, whenever those two device types reboot in the lab, I have to kill the adb server and restart it before things become sane again
<Fo2adZz> orga_ thanks a lot for the reply
<plars> gema: mine works fine at home
<gema> plars: what about following ogra's and jibel's suggestion?
<plars> gema: of looking at the usb id?
<gema> and using the sysfs information to identify the devices
<gema> yep
<plars> gema: I'm unclear on how we pass that to adb... wasn't sure that was an option
<AskUbuntu> Building Application Package for Ubuntu Touch -> Error | http://askubuntu.com/q/316298
<Fo2adZz> I have android working but im connecting to the board using a vnc server... would i be able to do the same with Ubuntu?
<gema> plars: ok, I am sending us an email anyway
<plars> gema: if that's a better way of giving adb the device id, I wonder why it wasn't used all along as the adb id of the device
<gema> we'll work it out
<gema> plars: we are not the only ones with this problem
<gema> I'd rather avoid workarounds that have everyone hitting their heads against a wall
<xnox> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/product/ it would be nice to test them flipped/unflipped on all 4 images for any surprises =)
<ogra_> i need to be out for the later afternoon, but i'll try to test before (or worst case directly if i return)
<plars> gema: I'm not sure how having a bunch of devices connected to the same machine named 0123456789ABCDEF is going to help us
<plars> but maybe I'm misunderstanding
<plars> gema, jibel: using that script, this mako in the lab now shows up as 0123456789ABCDEF        Android
<ogra_> plars, you ant to hand it the rigtht serial i guess
<Fo2adZz> another question would i be able to use an vnc server to connect to ubuntu touch? Thanks in advance
<plars> ogra_: I have multiple devices connected to the same machine doing this
<popey> Fo2adZz: not currently, no
<ogra_> yes, i understand
<plars> ogra_: so having more than one showing up with that same improper ID is not going to help us, even if adb will allow us to use that bogus serial to connect
<Fo2adZz> #popey thanks
<plars> ogra_: handing it the correct/original serial # just simply fails to connect, until adb-server is restarted
<ogra_> plars, you get such a fake serialfrom the actual usb port ?
<plars> ogra_: seems so, yes
<popey> how come they are coming up with 0123456789ABCDEF ?
 * ogra_ can imagine that coming from adb , but surely not from USB itself
<popey> adb shell
<popey> oops
<plars> ogra_: I tried upgrading to the quantal lts hwe kernel yesterday on this box, but still broken
<plars> popey: are you on raring?
<popey> raring laptop yes
<popey> i have two devices attached
<popey> 04c770facfe7991f	device
<popey> 015d2d4268480e12	device
<ogra_> yeah, same here, i getr proper USB serials from sysfs if i look
<plars> popey: ok, my raring laptop works fine, but for some reason precise/quantal in the lab does not
<plars> popey: is this on nexus4?
<popey> i have a nexus 4 and a nexus 7 attached
<plars> popey: something else odd I'm noticing is that it only seems to happen in the lab on manta and mako, grouper and maguro both seem unaffected
<plars> popey: and the nexus7 does it also?
<popey> look up ☻
<popey> one is nexus 4, one is nexus 7
<ogra_> my nexus 7 here works fine too
<popey> both flashed with 20130703 image
<ogra_> 015d2109ce281010
<popey> both flipped
<ogra_> you should even be able to only gerp for the first half of teh serial to find which device it is
<ogra_> 015d2 is grouper iirc
<ogra_> (though idProduct might indeed be better for that)
<plars> ok, this is neat
<plars> after restarting adb server on my host, I get it back, but it still shows up wrong in sysfs
<plars> that is, adb returns the correct id, sysfs still does not
<ogra_> sounds like a usb bug
<plars> ogra_: odd that it only started impacting us after the flipped images though?
<ogra_> plars, adb changed a lot to be able to run under ubuntu
<ogra_> and it might change again
<ogra_> it is simply not a reliable source for that info
 * ogra_ was preching the same before to the sdk guys
<ogra_> *preaching
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, test as you can. I'm packaging it for the ppa at the moment.
<plars> ogra_: so you think it's a bug in the adb running under ubuntu on the device then?
<zett> Merhaba
<zett> türk var mı?
<ogra_> plars, well, it is by design
<zett> Peki türkçe bilen var mı?
 * zett türkçe bilen var mı?
<ogra_> plars, adbd uses a hook in androids init to get the data from the properties system ... we dotn run the android init anymore
<ogra_> plars, adb is not a reliable source for this info ... really, use the USB bus ... (though well, might need to fix the kernel)
<plars> ogra_: but the usb bus is not giving us correct info now either!
<plars> ogra_: how did the kernel suddenly break though? we didn't see this problem before
<rigved> !tr | zett
<ubot5`> zett: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ogra_> plars, you mean it worked before on flipped ? i doubt that
<zett> thanks
<rigved> zett: if it is related to ubuntu touch, then please ask in english
<rigved> here
<plars> ogra_: no, it worked before on non-flipped
<plars> ogra_: which was still using adb
<ogra_> plars, right, as i explained above ... adbd uses androoids init to get that data
<ogra_> in flipped we can not run adbd under android (you would just end up inside the container)
<plars> ogasawara: do you have someone who can reproduce this and confirm it is a kernel bug?
<Venemo_> hi
<Venemo_> in this table, why is the column for the nexus 7 totally empty? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<ogra_> plars, how are the devices connected exactly ... could indeed also be an issue with a hub that mangles that data or some such
<plars> ogra_: I'm pretty sure there is a hub, since we have multiple devices, but that hasn't changed either
<ogra_> plars, well, you never used the usb data before :)
<lgp171188_> Hi, I am trying to run sudoku app using qmlscene and .qml file.  There was no way to close the app so when I did a ctrl+c in the terminal window to close the app, it dumps core with segmentation fault. Is this a known issue or expected behaviour?
<ogra_> plars, my point is, even if adb gets changed to show the right data again, this is the wrong lace to get that info, it should come directly from HW (i,e, the USB bus)
<ogra_> which *should* be 100% reliable :P
<ogra_> ... should ...
<ogra_> FSVO should ...
<ogra_> :)
<plars> ogra_: so how is adb getting the "right" data after killing the server, and regaining the ability to attach to the correct adbid, even though the data in sysfs is still wrong?
<Fo2adZz> is it necessary to use a 64-bit OS to compile and do the porting? or can I use 32-bit Ubuntu OS?
<ogra_> plars, that sounds more like a client side bug with the adb server
<esigolo> Fo2adZz: i took this info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<esigolo> Fo2adZz: "For development you can run any 64-bit Desktop version of Ubuntu between 12.04 LTS and 13.04."
<Fo2adZz> :D thanks a lot
<rigved> Venemo_: i guess things have not been tested for the nexus 7 yet.
<ogra_> well, all full time devs do work like 16h/day on code so wiki updates often get forgotten
<rigved> oh ok. that's where others can help!
<Venemo_> rigved: videos of the stuff are all over youtube... seems that neither of those guys bothered to fill out the table?
<Venemo_> 16h/day? isn't that a bit too much? :P
<ogra_> rigved, yeah, and you already did a tremendous job helping :) thanks so much
<ogra_> Venemo_, well, i'm probably exaggerating but its definitely more than the usual 8h for most
<Venemo_> ogra_: well, it could be okay if you enjoy doing it :)
 * ogra_ loves his job 
<ogra_> with passion :)
<ogra_> i actually think ubuntu touch is the most exciting thing since warty warthog :)
<Venemo_> nice :)
<rigved> ogra_: :)
<Venemo_> which part of it are you working on ogra_?
<ogra_> plumbing ... i worked on flipping the container model that landed yesterday
<esigolo> ogra_: boot time is alot faster now
<ogra_> esigolo, oh ? thats surprising ...
<ogra_> we didnt do anything for that yet
<rigved> ogra_: congrats on the flip!
<plars> ogra_: so I booted back into legacy and the adb id is correct both from adb devices, as well as from sysfs
<esigolo> ogra_: fitst boot took just a few seconds
<ogra_> there are some pending changes that will change the whole boot process, so nobody bothered much to optimize it yet
<plars> ogra_: so it doesn't seem that we were getting the wrong usb info before the flip
<ogra_> plars, again ... unflipped uses androids init and thus adbd gets the data from the android properties system
<ogra_> flipped doesnt get that data at all and falls back to some hardcoded values in the adbd daemon
<ogra_> nontheless using adb at all to get that data is not as reliable as getting it from the HW directly
<plars> ogra_: ok, perhaps I was confused. I thought you were saying this was a kernel bug on the host side, but you mean that it would be on the kernel running on the device?
<ogra_> (unless you hit a weird kernel bug ... which you do apparenly)
<plars> ogra_: I'm not clear on where that id is coming from when it can't, as you say, get it from the android properties
<ogra_>  /sys/bus/usb/devices/* should have the HW serial number ... no matter if there is adbd on the device or not
<ogra_> (/sys/bus/usb/devices/* on the host that is)
<plars> ogra_: and it does, it's just wrong. But *only* with the flipped image. With the unflipped one, it's correct
<ogra_> since that info comes out of the USB chip on the device
<plars> on the same device
<ogra_> well, i dont have that issue here ... nor does popey
<ogra_> so i wonder how your setup differs
<Venemo_> ogra_: sounds nice
<rigved> how do i close a tab in the browser?
<popey> you can't, yet.
<rigved> popey: ok. thanks
<popey> no bug filed, but I know we know about it.
<rigved> popey: ok
<rigved> sei
<rigved> sorry
<rigved> ignore
<AmEv> Hey
<popey> rigved: bug 1197835  there you go
<ubot5`> bug 1197835 in webbrowser-app "No way to close tabs in the browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197835
<rigved> popey: awesome! you are quick.
<esigolo> rigved: portuguese?
<rigved> esigolo: no, i do not know portuguese
<AmEv> Not that this is a deal-breaker or anything, but is there any way to use a CM10 base instead of a CM10.1?
<esigolo> rigved: rigved> sei looks like the work know in portuguese
<esigolo> word*
<AmEv> Only reason I ask is because CM10.1 is in a horrendously alpha stage right now on my tablet.
<rigved> esigolo: i mis-typed. did not know that it was a portuguese word though!
<rigved> :)
<esigolo> AmEv: wich model ?
<AmEv> Antares.
<esigolo> rigved: :)
<AmEv> Toshiba Thrive 10.1.
<ogra_> AmEv, if you work around any build issues i dont wee why it wouldnt work
<rigved> esigolo: google translate says it's german though: http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/sei
<esigolo> AmEv: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<esigolo> AmEv: and ubuntu uses CM hardware drivers only
<AmEv> OK.
<esigolo> so i would no such worried about that
<esigolo> not be *
<AmEv> Good to know.
<ogra_> we use some other parts beyond drivers, but there is nothing that is closely bound to CM10.1
<esigolo> rigved: LOL :)
<ogra_> (surfaceflinger, servicemanager  etc)
<AmEv> We do have an excellent CM10, though. Once I reinstall my Kubuntu install, I'll take a look. (managed to break graphics somehow....
<AmEv> Thanks, though.
 * ogra_ thinks theoretically evertyhing thats android 4.x compatible should work ... 
<AmEv> Yeah, my programming skills right now are "know just enough to royally break everything"... haha
<dpm> Mirv, are you around to join us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a question on qt packaging?
<ogra_> AmEv, so a good opportunity to go the next step then ... fix it after you broke it :)
<AmEv> ogra_: Of course! *thumbup*
<ogra_> :)
<AmEv> Still, I know that the Transformer is a Tegra 2 chip, whereas mine also is.
<AmEv> Should help a ton...
<AmEv> Still, if I figure out how to use a CM10 base instead of CM10.1...
<AmEv> Can you say "dramatically increase device list"? haha
<ogra_> just pointing to the right branches in default.xml should be a good start .... and then fix all the fallout you get when trying to build
<AmEv> Once I can get all sources downloaded... haha....
<esigolo> ogra_: do you now how to exchange London to Brazil on Date and Time?
<sergiusens> the London thing is just an image...
<ogra_> it is written in the release notes page iirc
<esigolo> ogra_: o now ! the timezone is already changed
<ogra_> oh, right you indeed cant change the static image
<esigolo> i want to change the name
<esigolo> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> wait for the real time-date indicator to land :)
<sergiusens> well, you can draw your own :-P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> you could also just put a sticker on the screen
<ogra_> to cover it
<popey> esigolo: i change the date/time via a script after flashing the device
<ogra_> popey, that doesnt make london vanish from the indicator though
<popey> oh
<popey> yeah, get some crayons
<ogra_> :)
<lgp171188_> Hi, I am trying to write an autopilot testcase for the sudoku app about page. Apart from clicking the about tab, there seems to be no action to test. There are a couple of rows with labels, but none of them have 'id' property defined so that I can reference them and access them. How to proceed?
<esigolo> :)
<dimitern> hey guys, i noticed an issue with the latest saucy daily build on nexus 4
<dimitern> sometimes (quite often actually) after a reboot the home screen does not show, although I can ssh into the phone ok
<dimitern> is there a way to restart the session without restarting the phone?
<sergiusens> lgp171188_: write some objectNames into the qml itself
<sergiusens> lgp171188_: also, you may get better assistance on #ubuntu-autopilot
<lgp171188_> sergiusens: I could add the object name into the QML but since I am trying to write just the test cases, should I modify the app?
<dimitern> sergiusens: can you help? ^^
<sergiusens> dimitern: service ubuntu-touch-session restart
<sergiusens> lgp171188_: well you can't do one without the other
<dimitern> sergiusens: i'll try this ok
<davmor2> hmmm did todays image not build?  ah hang on apt-get update gives me an indication removal of ubuntu-touch might not be such a good thing I guess :)
<lgp171188_> sergiusens: Once I get the reference of the tab object, is it possible to iterate over its children and the children of the children and check their values?
<sergiusens> lgp171188_: I haven't used ap in a while, hence my ref for you to ask in #ubuntu-autopilot
<esigolo> i'm getting black screen after reboot
<esigolo> ogra_: can you give me a hand to troubleshoot?
<rigved> sergiusens: i was reading the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes and it seems that a lot of the stuff related to sample content has changed. could you let me know what needs to be added / removed / modified?
<popey> I flashed 20130704 to mako and get a black screen on boot
 * popey updates
<xnox> popey: i find that sometimes i need to lock & unlock screen to get the screen instead of black screen
 * xnox is on grouper though
<popey> updated and rebooted, better now
<jodh> my nexus7 appears to have "lost" its recovery partition: even a successful full android reflash fails to give me the recovery menu back (just get the lloyd+red triangle icon). Anyone have ideas?
<leader> hi, i'm flushing my new nexus 4 into ubuntu
<[mbm]> jodh: normal recovery doesn't go directly to the recovery menu, you get the triangle icon and then you press power + volume up
<leader> http://imgup.com/data/images/1234.png
<jodh> [mbm]: thanks!
<leader> i got error while installing ubuntu on nexus 4, how can I re-try to install it, do I have to return android first?
<leader> how to restore android?
<plars> leader: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<plars> popey: seeing the black screen on nexus4 here too
<plars> popey: but unity8 seems to be running
<plars> according to ps at least
<popey> plars: i updated and rebooted and its working now
<popey> dist-upgrade pulled in fixed unity8
<leader> plars: i couldn't i'm getting error http://imgup.com/data/images/1235.png
<[mbm]> you downloaded the wrong android image
<leader> mbm: how do I know to correct version require?
<leader> mbm: i only knows this code JDQ39
<leader> mbm: i'm downloading  occam
<[mbm]> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images .. pay close attition to the 'wifi only' vs the 'mobile' version which has the cellular modem
<[mbm]> looks like you mistakenly downloaded a galaxy nexus image, which is a completely different device
<davmor2> ogra_: is there anything I can do about my n7 just having a black screen after a flashing it today?
<t1mp> davmor2: I had the same on my galaxy nexus. there is a bug that should be fixed in the next image release. I don't have a link to the bug but I was told it will be fixed
<davmor2> t1mp: cheers
<rvr> davmor2: I had the same on Nexus 4
<rvr> davmor2: System is running, though
<rvr> adb shell is able to log in
<Kaleo_> Saviq: back
<Saviq> Kaleo_, had a VM issue, the branch is not yet clean enough
<davmor2> rvr: indeed the backlight is on too signifying that it is up and running.
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I have sortof good news; I think I can reproduce the issue with the Ubuntu UI Toolkit galleryt
<Kaleo_> -t
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right
<Saviq> Kaleo_, should've tried that before...
<Kaleo_> Saviq: it's not so clear though
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I get no events from the QML profiled
<Kaleo_> Saviq: profiler
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I don't either
<Kaleo_> Saviq: but 15% CPU constant
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah exactly
<Kaleo_> Saviq: but perf does not have QSGNodeUpdater::isNodeBlocked increasing
<Kaleo_> Saviq: it's always around 1%
<Saviq> hm
<Saviq> Kaleo_, the symptoms sound exactly the same
<Kaleo_> Saviq: the top calls are rendering calls
<Kaleo_> Saviq: yes
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I'm going to chop the app down
<Kaleo_> Saviq: see what the cause is
<Saviq> Kaleo_, good, so I'm stopping the unity8 chopping down for now
<Saviq> Kaleo_, will get back to it if/when needed
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I also suspect that the issue is the lack of image: shape.image && (shape.image.status == Image.Ready) ? shape.image : null
<Saviq> Kaleo_, could be
<Kaleo_> Saviq: a return; at the beginning of ShapeItem::setImage fixes it
<Saviq> Kaleo_, "fixes"? ;)
<esigolo> ogra_: When you get some time ! Ping me please ! i need some help hehe
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ..
<Saviq> Kaleo_, you should try with Qt 5.1
<Saviq> Kaleo_, it fixed a lot of stuff for us
<Kaleo_> Saviq: hmmm, yes
<Kaleo_> Saviq: however I'd like to get to the bottom of it first
<Saviq> s/fixed/fixes/
<Kaleo_> Saviq: at least have a sample program
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, got it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is today's daily supposed to work on grouper?
<seb128> I don't get anything displayed on screen...
<davmor2> seb128: broken image should be fixed in the next one I get the same on n7 there are other people affected in n4 and galaxy nexus too
<seb128> ok
<seb128> next one is like tomorrow?
<seb128> or is there going to be a respin today?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: executing ListItems.qml triggers it I think
<Kaleo_> Saviq: and Popover.qml too
<Kaleo_> ah ah
<popey> seb128: i flashed 20130704 then dist-upgraded which pulled in a fixed unity8..
<Saviq> seb128, add ppa:ubuntu-daily/next and upgrade unity8
<Saviq> davmor2, ↑
<seb128> Saviq, popey: thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, sorry, mis-synced releases
<popey> once I apt-get dist-upgraded on both n4 and n7, all was okay..
<popey> well, for some value of "all" :D
<esigolo> popey: i did an apt-get upgrade here and got black screen
<esigolo> had to flash again
<popey> dist-upgrade
<esigolo> oO
<esigolo> popey: let me try
<popey> i.e. "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<popey> then reboot
<esigolo> okay
<Kaleo_> Saviq: victory
<Kaleo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844227/
<sergiusens> seb128: there's going to be a respin today
<Kaleo_> to reproduce
<Saviq> Kaleo_, fillMode?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, is fillMode the culprit?
<esigolo> popey: is that normal ? wlan keep scanning when I'm already connected?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, and Image with no source?
<seb128> sergiusens, popey, davmor2: apt-get update; apt-get install unity8; restart ubuntu-touch-session ... that worked for me, thanks!
<mhall119> do we not get a changelog for the flipped images?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, nope, fillMode unrelated
<Saviq> Kaleo_, so empty source
<Kaleo_> Saviq: reminds me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1189884
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, we have some of that in the shell (like failed icons)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1189884 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[UbuntuShape] Images assigned by a variable don't get handled properly" [High,Confirmed]
<Kaleo_> Saviq: and any ListItem.Standard without an icon
<Kaleo_> Saviq: will trigger it
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right
<Saviq> Kaleo_, unrelated to the bug, though (i.e. both by variable and directly behaves the same)
<Kaleo_> Saviq: shit.
<Kaleo_> Saviq: oh you tried?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844240/
<Kaleo_> Saviq: indeed
<Kaleo_> Saviq: so really         image: shape.image && (shape.image.status == Image.Ready) ? shape.image : null
<Kaleo_> Saviq: was saving us
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right
<Saviq> Kaleo_, so UbuntuShape == Shape now?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, and so removing the wrapper around Shape surfaced the issue?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I found the culprit
<Kaleo_> Saviq: exactly
<Kaleo_> Saviq: yaya
<Saviq> Kaleo_, gimme
<Kaleo_> Saviq: remove line 425 of shapeitem.cpp
<Kaleo_> Saviq: the update()
<Kaleo_> Saviq: should fix it
<Saviq> Kaleo_, +1
<Saviq> Kaleo_, no adverse effects?
<nik90> hello everyone :)
<Kaleo_> Saviq: yes there is
<Kaleo_> Saviq: it was there for a reason
<Kaleo_> Saviq: so we need to think of a better fix
<Saviq> Kaleo_, mhm
<Kaleo_> Saviq: revision 446 introduced that code to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1171437
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1171437 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Raring) "[UbuntuShape] Image's fillMode works only first time" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right
<Kaleo_> Saviq: now that's funny, the bug reported does not happen anymore
<Kaleo_> Saviq: without the patch from rev 446
<davmor2> seb128: Confirmed, popey I'm trying dist-upgrade on my galaxy nexus so I'll confirm that in a minute too
<Kaleo_> mzanetti: you around?
<mzanetti> Kaleo_: yeah
<Saviq> Kaleo_, not sure that's "funny" :)
<Kaleo_> mzanetti: remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1171437 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1171437 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Raring) "[UbuntuShape] Image's fillMode works only first time" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Kaleo_: yes
<Kaleo_> mzanetti: could you confirm for me that the bug is still gone with lp:~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_1197801
<Kaleo_> ?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I'm definitely seeing different results with & without
<Saviq> not entirely sure what should be the right one
<esigolo> popey: weldone  ! :)
<davmor2> popey: dist-upgrade confirmed too :)
<Saviq> or do I
<Saviq> Kaleo_, ok, ignore me
<Kaleo_> Saviq: you're right, I'm wrong
<Saviq> Kaleo_, lol
<Kaleo_> Saviq: the bug is still there
<Saviq> I'm not seeing right
 * mzanetti is building
<Kaleo_>             fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectCrop
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, so removing or not, I see the same thing
<Saviq> Kaleo_, different when I only remove the update(), but that's probably expected?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, it's preserve aspect all the time, AFAICS
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ok
<leader> I just finish installing ubuntu on nexus 4
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, no, now I saw the issue again
<leader> but when I go to settings most of the settings is not working, is that for everyone?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, so yeah, fix is valid
<leader> can't even download apps
<leader> like youtube
<Saviq> leader, the settings app is work in progress (as everything...)
<Saviq> leader, installation is only available via usual apt-get
<cyphermox> renato_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-server/active-conn-dev/+merge/173070
<Kaleo_> Saviq: you mean not valid
<Saviq> Kaleo_, mzanetti, yeah, fix valid
<Kaleo_> Saviq: you mean the old fix
<cyphermox> more small changes to make the device switch more stable ^
<Kaleo_> Saviq: well, ok
<Kaleo_> Saviq: it's all good
<Saviq> Kaleo_, valid, bug appears if I remove that code
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I have an idea for a better fix
 * mzanetti is confused
<mzanetti> and still building :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't worry, me too
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, bug/fix still valid
<Saviq> mzanetti, just needs to be better for bug 1197801
<ubot5`> bug 1197801 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unity8 is hogging the CPU when idle" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197801
<leader> saviq: I didn't get the settings working  page working, but it just open, when I click something like bluetooth or update it just give white page
<Saviq> leader, yes, that's because the pages are not implemented yet
<renato_> cyphermox, approved
<Saviq> leader, swipe from the bottom to reveal the toolbar
<Saviq> leader, and go back
<leader> saviq: ah, ok, got the back button
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844240/ is enough to trigger the CPU hogging
<leader> saviq: music even not working?
<mzanetti> Kaleo_: FYI: your branch fails tests
<Saviq> leader, the current music app is just a placeholder
<Saviq> leader, it's being worked on
<Saviq> leader, by community contributors
<Kaleo_> mzanetti: great ;)
<Saviq> leader, you can find the progress here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Music
<Saviq> or, some details at least
<leader> ok, thank you
<leader> and where can I find what apps can be installed and how to install it
<Saviq> leader, are you used to Ubuntu at all? most of that can only happen via console commands right now
<Saviq> leader, as in apt-get / apt-cache
<esigolo> leader: for now you got to install as you do on a ubuntu desktop (apt-get install)
<leader> saviq: yes, apt-get of course but I thought ubuntu touch might be differant
<Saviq> leader, it's all Ubuntu :)
<leader> everything can be install?
<leader> can be done from ssh too?
<Saviq> leader, yes, but only Qt5 apps will run at the moment
<Saviq> leader, sure
<cyphermox> renato_: thanks. there's probably more little details to fix
<t1mp> leader: it is awesome :)
<leader> tlmp: yes, very
<leader> Saviq: what is the Qt5 apps? how can I learn about it
<Saviq> leader, Qt is http://qt-project.org/
<leader> Saviq, thank you
<esigolo> i got a problem to activate 3G connection
<esigolo> nmcli con up id Vivo
<esigolo> n up id Vivo
<esigolo> Error: Connection activation failed: The connection was not supported by oFono.
<Saviq> leader, http://developer.ubuntu.com/ should be a good start
<esigolo> popey: should I report a bug?
<popey> esigolo: i think we know about the ofono issue, right rsalveti ?
<elopio> Kaleo_, seb128: the autopilot tests started failing because of bug #1197911
<ubot5`> bug 1197911 in Autopilot "With a CustomEmulator and qmlscene, the dbus service is not found the second time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197911
<elopio> I don't know how to fix it, though. So we'll have to wait for the autopilot guys before using the fancy new tests helpers :(
<leader> when I ssh it say  connection refuse
<Kaleo_> elopio: I reverted the commit that broke the tests
<Kaleo_> elopio: see revision 580 in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<elopio> Kaleo_: yes, I saw that. Sorry for the failures.
<Kaleo_> elopio: no worries
<Kaleo_> elopio: the project was not setup to let us know before merging
<Kaleo_> elopio: now it is
<elopio> Kaleo_: these autopilot tests don't take a lot of time. Why don't you run them on the pre-merge?
<Kaleo_> elopio: so it won't happen again
<elopio> oh, awesome :D
<elopio> Kaleo_: I'll ping back when the autopilot problem is fixed to give it another try.
<Kaleo_> elopio: thank you
<leader> how can I know the ssh port on ubuntu phone
<t1mp> leader: for me port 22 works, but you need to install sshd first
<leader> password for phablet?
<t1mp> leader: like you installed the image with phablet-flash, there is phablet-network-setup script to set-up the networking on the device. Passing the -i option to that script will install sshd
<t1mp> leader: password is also 'phablet'
<t1mp> leader: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844380/ :)
<leader> unable to locate, need to add repository?
<esigolo> is possible to take schreenshots already ?
<sergiusens> esigolo: it always was
<sergiusens> esigolo: /system/bin/screencap something.png
<esigolo> sergiusens: can you teach me?
<esigolo> thanks
<t1mp> leader: how did you install ubuntu on the device? using phablet-flash?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ok I'm 90% sure I identified the bug in Qt
<popey> esigolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844398/  is a very simple script that will take a screenshot and put it in ~/Pictures, name it nicely and open it in an appropriate image viewer
<t1mp> leader: if you have phablet-tools installed, as explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install you should have phablet-network-setup
<esigolo> popey: thanks
<ppsl> ubuntu phone os will work on mtk6577 devices?
<esigolo> ppsl: here is a list of compatible devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices any other device depends on future plans
<ppsl> ok, thanks
<esigolo> ppsl: welcome
<Saviq> Kaleo_, cool
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I'm on mumble
<Kaleo_> Saviq: confirming my thinking with loic
<Saviq> Kaleo_, k
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I might advise to revive bug 1171437
<ubot5`> bug 1171437 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Raring) "[UbuntuShape] Image's fillMode works only first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171437
<Kaleo_> Saviq: while we patch Qt
<leader> i cannot connect to wireless anymore
<Kaleo_> Saviq: and loicm has a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1171437
<Kaleo_> wrong link
<Kaleo_> for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197802
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1197802 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "transparent Button is black with the new toolkit" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, saw that
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I converted to AbstractButton already, as that's what we needed
<Saviq> Kaleo_, should never have used Buttons there
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ah you did not need the label nor icon?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, well, we had an Image inside
<Saviq> Kaleo_, no label
<Kaleo_> Saviq: Button supports that
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ie. ButtonForeground supports that
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right, will have to convert to that, probably
<leader> how to scroll the terminal up in ubuntu phone
<Kaleo_> leader: try long pressing the terminal
<Kaleo_> leader: I think a menu appears
<leader> there is menu but cannot scroll
<leader> i need to connect to wifi
<popey> Hmm, my Nexus 4 just spontaneously rebooted
<Saviq> leader, drag down over the wifi icon from the top
<Saviq> leader, you'll be able to choose a network and connect
<esigolo> popey: rinning android or Ubuntu?
<esigolo> running*
<popey> Ubuntu of course ☻
<esigolo> popey: oO
<leader> Saviq: first network in connect to , when I slide down it shows networks, but now I'm on different network range I cannot see any network it just show "no network"
<leader> Saviq: sorry it show Empty!
<leader> Saviq: but the network sign on to bar still there
<Saviq> leader, right, that's a bug (already fixed in a branch)
<Saviq> leader, `restart ubuntu-touch-session` on the console will help
<Saviq> leader, but also kill your apps
<Saviq> leader, it will reconnect to known networks automatically
<Saviq> leader, just the first connection to a second network is broken
<Saviq> leader, bug 1191132
<ubot5`> bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1191132 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<leader> Saviq: thank you, restarted the phone and got networks
<esigolo> leader: it shows empty but is already connected here
<t1mp> Wellark: do you think we can support iconSource eventually in the unity actions that are passed over dbus?
<esigolo> i ran nlcli dev on shell
<esigolo> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<t1mp> Wellark: Qt.resolvedUrl() would give the full path right?
<leader> esigolo: here is laptop but holding the phone
<Kaleo_> Saviq: loicm: that's the color bug in a nutshell
<Kaleo_> Saviq: loicm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844478/
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yup
<Saviq> Changed, destColor.a = 1
<Saviq> Completed, destColor.a = 1
<Kaleo_> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-6919
<Saviq> Kaleo_,
<Saviq> Affects Version/s: 3.x
<Saviq> Kaleo_, different bug, really
<Saviq> Kaleo_, it errors out
<Saviq> Kaleo_, doesn't, for us
<Saviq> Kaleo_, but yeah, looks related
<Saviq> Kaleo_, http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/kinetic/commit/cfc536842a205a951457e2630b04de2262ffaa46/diffs
<leader> tlmp: how will I install sshd, what repository to add?
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti: hey, so what's the difference between the boot-armel and boot-armhf files on cdimage, I'm confused...
<rsalveti> stgraber: I believe they should be the same, as we just renamed armel to armhf afaik
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/Desktop/phablet/server$ cat ../cdimage/daily-preinstalled/20130703/SHA256SUMS | grep boot | grep grouper
<stgraber> 5164fbc8210fc03c9a48cf0aef8ecc50f8ddeef3a0d971e1181b231f9ca1b351 *saucy-preinstalled-boot-armel+grouper.img
<stgraber> ba01f07eeb4db68e57d8f5321061771c1ac91cee4d845d8646aeaa9e1ae10a56 *saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img
<rsalveti> hm, I only get armel with latest
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
 * rsalveti confused 
<leader> how to install sshd on ubuntu phone
<stgraber> rsalveti: /current is a directory containing symlinks to validated images, so I guess we just don't symlink to the armhf ones
<t1mp> leader: phablet-network-setup -i
<stgraber> rsalveti: but if you look at /20130704 for example, you'll see both armel and armhf for the boot image (and the boot images only...)
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, and armhf is what we're using with phablet-flash
<Kaleo_> Saviq: okkkkkkkk
<rsalveti> so we might have 2 issues
<sergiusens> well the boot image is armhf in cdimage
<Kaleo_> Saviq: so we reached the bottom of both issues
<rsalveti> missing link and extra armel, which in theory is not needed anymore
<sergiusens> but it might be that the boot armel from unflipped is still being pulled in and not deleted
<rsalveti> might be
<rsalveti> that would make more sense
<esigolo> rsalveti: do you already know about the ofono issue on nexus 4?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, question is can we rebound ;)
<t1mp> leader: you run that on the computer that you connected the device to via usb
<rsalveti> esigolo: will debug it more in a few
<rsalveti> just got a sim card with enough credits to test that
<esigolo> rsalveti: want to test it here?
<rsalveti> stgraber: sergiusens: so yeah, I believe the armel ones are from the unflipped images
<stgraber> rsalveti: ok, so for my images I should be pulling the armel recovery, armhf boot, armel system and armhf rootfs then?
<rsalveti> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> not confusing at all ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> esigolo: not needed, should be able to reproduce locally
<sergiusens> stgraber: just need to knwo what arch you want :-)
<stgraber> alright, will do that then (writing the import tools to automatically convert our daily images to system-image.u.c entries)
<esigolo> rsalveti:  okay
<rsalveti> but thanks
<esigolo> gallery is not working
<Kaleo_> Saviq: Bug report in Qt just reported describing the issue: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32238
<esigolo> pushed some pictures (.jpg)
<esigolo> open the gallery and it has nothing
<Saviq> Kaleo_, we should check with 5.1
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I'll try and get me a build
<leader> tlmp: it say No active wifi network connection, exiting" cannot be read
<Kaleo_> Saviq: there are packages in the PPA
<Kaleo_> Saviq: no need to build :)
<Saviq> Kaleo_, right ;)
<t1mp> leader: it copies the network settings from your computer, so your computer must be connected to the same wifi network that you want to connect your device to
<esigolo> rsalveti: why is two /home/? one on /home/phablet and one on /data/home/phablet?
<leader> tlmp: i connected my phone to wifi but I need to install sshd on it
<leader> tlmp: my pc connected to wifi but actually running ubuntu on vm
<t1mp> leader: adb to the phone to get a shell and apt-get install openssh-server?
<sergiusens> esigolo: /data/ubuntu/home/phablet?
<esigolo> sergiusens:  yes
<rsalveti> they are the same
<rsalveti> just a bind mount
<esigolo> so if a push to /home/phablet/Pictures/
<esigolo> it will be also on the /data/home/phablet/Pictures/ right?
<esigolo> ls -la
<esigolo> drwxrwxr-x root     root              2013-07-04 19:06 Pictures
<leader> tlmp; adb shall?
<leader> tlmp: everything I type it show the help page
<esigolo> sergiusens: please take a look http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5844562/
<esigolo> sergiusens: is not the same content
<sergiusens> esigolo: I asked about /data/ubuntu/home/phablet not /data/home/phablet
<esigolo> sergiusens: my mistake sorry
<t1mp> lenios: did you read it? ;)
<t1mp> errr
<sergiusens> esigolo: I don't recall /data/home/phablet, iirc the updater script backs up to a different location
<t1mp> leader: did you read it? ;)
<sergiusens> it wants to be read perhaps? :-)
<t1mp> :)
<esigolo> sergiusens: maybe was created when i pushed to te wrong place?
<sergiusens> esigolo: likely, yes
<esigolo> sergiusens: the galery app is amazing !
<Oranger> popey: If we are really fast I can do a meeting ^^
<Oranger> popey: Or not, sorry ^^
<popey> sorry Oranger
<esigolo> rsalveti: please let me know if you fix it ! i don't want to get back to android Anymore :)
<rsalveti> esigolo: sure :-)
<esigolo> tks
<esigolo> rsalveti: from where i sould run this manage-address-books.py create ?
<rsalveti> not sure, maybe boiko knows better
<boiko> renato_: can you help esigolo?
<renato_> esigolo, the current  manage-address-books.py is broken in saurcy,
<leader> tlmp: got the shell but couldn't install the open ssh
<renato_> esigolo, I have a MR for it but still waiting for reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/demo-assets/fix-manage-address-books/+merge/172434
<esigolo> renato_: there is another way to import contacts?
<renato_> sergiusens, ^^
<rsalveti> sergiusens got a script for that in his blog
<rsalveti> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<esigolo> thanks
<leader> I think apt-get is not install on my phone
<leader> how to install it
<popey> leader: yeah, it is
<leader> popey: I run adb shell , what to do next to install openssh-server
<leader> and sshd
<popey> what prompt do you see?
<leader> adb shell from my pc : shell@android: $
<mhall119> ah, unflipped image
<mhall119> next run: ubuntu_chroot shell
<leader> popey
<mhall119> leader: ^^
<popey> also need to set path once in the chroot
<leader> popey: how?
<mhall119> rsalveti: is there anywhere on the device that tells what build it is?
<popey> mhall119: version or flip/non-flip?
<leader> mhall119
<popey> leader: export PATH="/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"
<mhall119> popey: version/build number
<popey> than apt should work
<popey> mhall119: there is, but I can't recall
<leader> popey: command done but apt-get: not found
<popey> leader: you've done the "ubuntu_chroot shell" that mhall119 suggested?
<leader> popey: yes, i've done it. but before the android shell
<popey> can you paste what you have in your terminal? from ubuntu_chroot shell on wards?
<popey> to paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin or something
<esigolo> how run syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook without deleting the current contacts?
<esigolo> it is only get 50 contacts
<popey> esigolo: I think you have to re-reun it multiple times with sync-from-server.. mhall119 is that right?
<esigolo> popey: when it ran again it delets the earlier contacts
<esigolo>   Source | NEW | MOD | DEL | ERR | NEW | MOD | DEL | ERR | CTS |
<esigolo> +---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+
<esigolo> |   addressbook | 50  |  0  | 50  |  0  |  0  |  0  |  0  |  0  |  0  |
<esigolo> so it adds 50 and delet the same 50
<leader> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844734/
<mhall119> esigolo: refresh-from-server will only sync the first 50 contacts, it'll do the same 50 each time
<mhall119> there's another command to pull more
<popey> "Run 'syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook' a few times to download all your contacts in case you have more than 50.
<popey> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html#disqus_thread
<popey> there you go
<esigolo> popey: thanks ! i found it on the discussion
<esigolo> thanks alot ! job done
<popey> sweet!
<esigolo> i'm taking note of those steps to help support new users like me
<rsalveti> mhall119: not in a easy way
<rsalveti> mhall119: we might set up a property for that
<mhall119> rsalveti: it would be nice, that way it could be exposed in the system setting's "About this phone" too
<Kaleo_> loicm: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/reintroduce_shape_proxy/+merge/173097
<rsalveti> mhall119: yup
<esigolo> rsalveti: there is any workaround to ofono problem?
<rsalveti> not sure yet, still debugging some other issue
<zeokila> So guys, what are you all developing?
<leader> popey: if I open the terminal on my phone how do I install ssh
<popey> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kaleo_> Saviq: around?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yeah, will test
<Kaleo_> Saviq: thx
<Saviq> Kaleo_, +1
<Kaleo_> Saviq: kewl
<Kaleo_> Saviq: that really sucks
<Saviq> Kaleo_, "Two corner \l radius" → "Two corner \l radii"?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: it's a copy paste
<Saviq> Kaleo_, still ;)
<Kaleo_> Saviq: no, not still
<Kaleo_> Saviq: also, radius is the name of the property
<Kaleo_> Saviq: not radii
<Saviq> Kaleo_, should then be "Two values of the \l radius property"
<Saviq> Kaleo_, "Two corner \l radius" is not English
<Saviq> Kaleo_, ignore
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I am ignoring
<Saviq> Kaleo_, ooh, what is QuickUtils, is that something internal
<Saviq> ?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: yes
<Kaleo_> Saviq: just a little helper
<Kaleo_> Saviq: from us
<Saviq> Kaleo_, we have something similar
<Kaleo_> Saviq: don't even think of making it public :)
<esigolo> renato_: the procedure to remove demo content on the wiki still working?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, we have something like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/files/head:/test/qmltest/modules/TestUtil/
<Saviq> Kaleo_, to verify the API, might want to have something of your API-stability solution, need to check it out
<Saviq> Kaleo_, shall I top-happrove?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, Jenkins agrees
<renato_> esigolo, yes, but if you have problems you can ask sergiusens or ricmm
<esigolo> renato_: thanks
<esigolo> i was not able to find or remove com.canonical.Unity.Lens.MockMusic.service
<esigolo> and com.canonical.Unity.Lens.MockVideos.service
<sergiusens> esigolo: it's in demo-assets-videos and demo-assets-music
<Kaleo_> Saviq: no
<Kaleo_> Saviq: loic's review first
<Saviq> Kaleo_, k
<Kaleo_> Saviq: what API's do you have to keep stable?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: the lenses?
<Saviq> Kaleo_, everything shell-facing
<Kaleo_> Saviq: ah ah
<Kaleo_> Saviq: would not be a problem if you had only one bzr branch :)
<Saviq> Kaleo_, been there, done that, not gonna happen
<Kaleo_> Saviq: still disagree :)
<Saviq> Kaleo_, not only because bzr is crap
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I only have 2 years experience with it, don't lister :)
<Kaleo_> listen*
<Saviq> Kaleo_, can we not do this again?
<esigolo> sergiusens: so i just need to remove the sample videos ? rm *.mp4
<Saviq> Kaleo_, we decided against, period.
<Kaleo_> Saviq: good for you
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I won't stop saying what I thinjk
<Kaleo_> -j
<sergiusens> esigolo: remove the packages, the files will go with
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I know what you think, not sure why you need to reiterate like this
<Saviq> Kaleo_, it's not gonna change it
<Kaleo_> Saviq: because you are facing an issue that is a consequence of your decision
<Kaleo_> Saviq: and you are talkging about it
<esigolo> sergiusens: tks
<Kaleo_> -g
<Saviq> Kaleo_, it's not an issue
<Saviq> Kaleo_, it's a solution
<Kaleo_> Saviq: lol
<Kaleo_> Saviq: to an issue
<Kaleo_> Saviq: that you are having
<Kaleo_> Saviq: so you are not talking about the issue per se but about its solution
<Kaleo_> Saviq: giving you another solution really
<Saviq> Kaleo_, yes, because we've decided it's not feasible to apply your no-issue
<Saviq> Kaleo_, 'cause it brings several other issues with it
<Saviq> Kaleo_, we just have to agree to disagree, I'm not going to try to convince you, please don't try and convince me
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I will not stop telling you what I think is better, sorry
<Saviq> Kaleo_, fine, can I not listen, then?
<Kaleo_> Saviq: of course
<Kaleo_> Saviq: you've been doing it well!
<Saviq> Kaleo_, I intend to keep that up
<Kaleo_> Saviq: you should be careful though
<Kaleo_> Saviq: I mean in general
<Kaleo_> Saviq: there are people with valid input
<zeokila> Is there any way to make a Flow scrollable with Scrollbar?
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to make a couple of plugins in one package and am having some troubles with the qml stuff.  Was wondering if I could get some help :) I install the plugins that I made and all work but the qml ones they still can not bee seen by import MythTv 0.1   Will post code soon  my .pro  file   http://pastebin.com/HgLxxSxN Will post all code in a minute after it is uploaded but if you see anything in that profile here is
<bobweaver> qmldir file.  http://pastebin.com/RFa9s8 and as you can see if I list the plugins that I have it is there but it is not showing up when I import it :(   http://pastebin.com/draWQsLg
<RobbyF> how is the email client so far?
<RobbyF> I need to use it as a daily driver
<AskUbuntu> what are the 3 new img files for installing ubuntu touch 13.10 saucy? | http://askubuntu.com/q/316479
<bobweaver> Code is now updated and located here https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/mythbuntu/mythtv-qml
<JHOSMAN> Hello! =)
<JHOSMAN> I have a question regarding text boxes in QT Creator, I can declare it and display it with no problem but how do I get the value I wrote in this TextArea?
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  depends on what you are trying to do with that value
<netcurli_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-textarea.html
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  in most qml elemnts you set the "id" then you call on that.  Or not sure if you are talking c++  or Qml by "value "
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver: If that thought, I have declared an TextArea with id "text", now I want to print what I have in that textarea with id "text" but not how.
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  try a unique id: fooText
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-textarea.html#text-prop
<bobweaver> if there is a value of a property in qml you an not add that as your id
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver: How do I show what is on that ID? eg if java would be: System.out.println(ID)
<JHOSMAN> thanks mhall119
<JHOSMAN> true? mhall119 bobweaver http://pastebin.com/yn4wZyeB
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  kinda what is lable ?  a thing in Button ?
<JHOSMAN> Yes
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  set the "id"  for the Button and have it change names that way I will take your code and hack for a second
<JHOSMAN> thanks! =) bobweaver
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  try this  http://pastebin.com/5n9tjigy
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver: The question is how to make a GetText from the TextArea object
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver:  error in "                               mButton.text = fooText objectName"
<bobweaver> i spelled the id of the Button wrong :(
<bobweaver> and I have no clue what objectname is
<bobweaver> I am guessing it is a string
<JHOSMAN> I'm confused
<netcurli> JHOSMAN: http://pastebin.com/zDeexqGg
<JHOSMAN> What can be the name objectname
<netcurli> the objectName property is used by autopilot tests
<bobweaver> so it is just tests netcurli  ?
<netcurli> bobweaver: your code contains syntax errors
<bobweaver> << has no idea about suotpilot
<bobweaver> which code ?
<netcurli> http://pastebin.com/5n9tjigy
<netcurli> line 19
<bobweaver> yeah there is no .
<bobweaver> to connect the objects
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver: Greats! http://pastebin.com/s0bUf3Qe
<JHOSMAN> :D
<bobweaver> netcurli,  you know anything about making qml into libs ?
<netcurli> you mean like the ubuntu components?
<bobweaver> I buit 3 libs and they all install but the qml one wont work :/
<bobweaver> netcurli,  yeah
<bobweaver> netcurli,  https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/mythbuntu/mythtv-qml
<bobweaver> the libs are in the src folder go figure
<JHOSMAN> bobweaver: One last question, as I can create a variable in order to generate transactions between variables?
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  you can use curl brackets to hold javascript on most propertys
<bobweaver> or use alias or other propertys
<bobweaver> Like a property variant mItem: fooText.objectName
<netcurli> bobweaver: could you make a simple example that I could test?
<JHOSMAN> I JHOSMAN,  you can use curl brackets to hold javascript on most propertys
<JHOSMAN> I back in a moment
<bobweaver> JHOSMAN,  you can declare javascript to most "propertys" like text{var mFOO = "foobar"}   but using "property" like "property alias mBar: fooText.text"  can be used in a Element on its own  Rectangle { property alias mBar: fooText.text ;  id: foo;.....   ......  }
<bobweaver> s|text{var mFOO = "foobar"}| text:{var mFOO = "foobar"}
<bobweaver> most people use property in root Items/Elements
<esigolo> battery is going fast
<esigolo> it was full charged 1 hour ago
<bobweaver> or that is what I have seen in a lot of code
<esigolo> now has only 50%
<bobweaver> netcurli,  just bzr the branch and open the top *.pro  file in qtcreator and that will open the project to build
<netcurli> it takes a long time to bzr that whole branch
<bobweaver> netcurli,  or the one that is pusre qml in src/mythTv/*.pro
<bobweaver> netcurli,  there are alot of images and I have to take out the android build
<netcurli> I am making my own example locally now
<bobweaver> like make it so that there is <src>/programs/> {android, gcc,minglw, ect ect }
<esigolo> rsalveti: just fyi call and sms are working good after a reboot ! i think is just 3g with problem ! :)
<netcurli> bobweaver: what error message do you get?
<bobweaver> netcurli,  file:///home/joseph/Templates/build-Mythbuntu-QML-Desktop_Qt_5_1_0_GCC_32bit-Release/programs/frontend/qml/Mythbuntu-QML/main.qml:9:1: module "MythTv" is not installed
<bobweaver>      import  MythTv 0.1
<bobweaver> but it is
<netcurli> the module name has to match the directory name
<bobweaver> Yeah It is is camel allright ?
<bobweaver> " mythTv "
<bobweaver> I was getting a error "Plugin verification data mismatch in "
<bobweaver> but I need to clean it all and rename that is hack some .pro files
<netcurli> you can use camel case
<netcurli> the plugin error message has nothing to do with the qml files
<netcurli> bobweaver: I have to go to bed now, it's 2 am here, can we continue this tomorrow?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-05
<manchicken> Howdy.
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: you can us console.log() anywhere in QML that uses Javascript
<manchicken> Grumble... error: insufficient permissions for device
<manchicken> Great... filesystem is toast it seems.
<manchicken_> Yay... adb sideload FTW.
<esigolo> netsplit oO
<leader> how can I ssh to my phone, please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5845612/
<leader> which qt is to be installed on ubuntu phone , online installer 32 bit?
<RAOF> leader: This one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src
<Mirv> leader: for developing, 'ubuntu-sdk', see http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/. on the phone, it should be included in images, but the Qt from Ubuntu archives as pointed out
<leader> hi, I'm reading ubuntu wiki, and I just done adb root; adb shell reboot -p , and how my device is not turning on at all
<leader> how can I boot it again
<leader> gosh so many bugs
<leader> we cannot install both ubuntu and androind os in nexus 4
<popey_> 05:22:53 < leader> how can I ssh to my phone, please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5845612/
<popey_> it's "ssh phablet@<IP>"
<dholbach> good morning
<TobyK> hi, I phablet-flash'd my Nexus 7 but now it's stuck in a boot loop. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<TobyK> I'm doing a wipe and reflash, let's see if that helps
<TobyK> nope :-( still bootloop...
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday! :-D
<deschain> how hard would it be to porting ubuntu to a motorola xt879?
<didrocks> ogra_: hey
<didrocks> ogra_: "  * aaaand ... manually move all recommends back to depends since the image is
<didrocks>     currently built with --no-install-recommends"
<didrocks> we still don't install recommends by default, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: let's wait for ogra ^ but I guess we'll have to keep them in the seed as long as we don't install recommends :/
<Saviq> didrocks, :/
<Saviq> didrocks, it's probably to keep the image small
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but then, we have duplication. I would prefer we work on getting recommends both sensible for desktop and phones
<didrocks> with eventual alternatives
<Saviq> didrocks, I agree
<Saviq> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1181299 should be fixed with your branch, too, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dednick, sound controls are broken with your branch, though, I'm afraid
<dednick> Saviq: broken?
<Saviq> dednick, they don't do anything
<dednick> Saviq: and no, it still takes awhile to load the indicators
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but the real bug was that sometimes it came up 'Empty!'
<Saviq> dednick, the fact that it takes a while to load them is a different issue
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<Saviq> dednick, sorry for switching channels, btw :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so rejecting your branch :/
<didrocks> thanks ogra_
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll resubmit with just the indicators dropped when we merge them into the shell
<didrocks> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: i'm not sure why sometimes it's coming up with empty. I think there may be something going on with the backend
<ogra_> i would love to get rid of that evil hack ... but i doubt we'll make it in saucy .... its a hell lot of work to shrink down the deps
<Saviq> dednick, ah, didn't see that with your branch, but ok let's revisit later
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, it would be worthy though, let's see if we can get a global effort past saucy
<dednick> Saviq: ya, seems to be a bit random that there is no content. but only seems to happen with sound
<Saviq> dednick, by broken sound controls I mean they don't do anything
<ogra_> didrocks, right, that was my plan .... i mean, not that it is important once we dropped apt
<Saviq> dednick, let's go back to -unity, btw
<didrocks> ogra_: we still need it for building the image, right?
<ogra_> yes, but if we need it only for that it isnt that bad to use the option ... it really depends how much apt we will allow beyond that
<ogra_> (teh option is carried over into the image setup indeed)
<didrocks> yeah, but I think the cleaning for having a good progressive enhancement (converged) story would be needed. Happy to try participating to that effort if it's the plan
<Saviq> is sound broken on maguro for anyone else?
<Saviq> it's very distorted here and sound controls don't work properly
<ogra_> i see the volume controls in the indicator
<ogra_> the media player doesnt seem to integrate with pulse yet though
<ogra_> so it doesnt have any effect on video playback if you try to adjuts anything
<Saviq> ogra_, hmm it works fine on the same image in manta, though
<Saviq> can it be a per-device thing?
<ogra_> sure, can be a codec thing
<Saviq> ogra_, and if you play a video, does it break up badly?
<ogra_> i know that pulse isnt completely there yet, let diwic know once he is back from vacation (not exactly sure when that is )
<ogra_> Saviq, well, i it is to loud and i get a slight distortion
<Saviq> ogra_, how about CPU usage? it feels like it's hogging the CPU here
<ogra_> but i think it is caused simply by running at full volume without the ability to adjust
<ogra_> hmm, i havent checked on tthe cmdline it surely stays responsive and i can switch apps etc fluidly
<Saviq> ogra_, and that's maguro? which image?
<ogra_> maguro ... hmm, i think the 03.1 image i didnt upgrade yesterdy
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I'm at 04.2
<ogra_> well, i dont think anything changed there
<Saviq> ogra_, let's hope it's just me :)
<ogra_> well, there are definitely issues with pulse
<ogra_> though i wouldnt see why mako would behave any different
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, so the renaming of the boot img files from armel to armhf seems to leave the armel ones behind, but only in the versioned dirs, /current has just armhf .... i guess we better fix that in livecd-rootfs and create them properly from the start
<cjwatson> ogra_: Just rm them on cdimage and don't worry about it
<cjwatson> ogra_: It's a known cdimage misfeature
<ogra_> you mean manually ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> You'll only have to do it once - they'll have been carried over from previous builds
<ogra_> oh, i didnt get they are just carryover cruft
<cjwatson> (I predict)
<ogra_> yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, wonder where did this come from https://twitter.com/dohbee/status/352844417650008065
<didrocks> mhr3: ask him to implement it :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I've heard that come up here and there, ignored for the most part...
<mhr3> Saviq, and i thought you have a surprise for me :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you know, it _could_ work
<Saviq> mhr3, but I wouldn't say it'd be QML per se
<Saviq> mhr3, it'd be a QML-like language that you'd declare "transformations" from HTML / XML / JSON
<Saviq> mhr3, to a set of results
<Saviq> mhr3, using XPath / CSS selectors / $json_something
<mhr3> ouch, it almost looks like you really thought about it :P
 * didrocks heard XPath and feel back 10 years ago
<Saviq> mhr3, I wouldn't go as far as enabling JS in there, but the idea is valid
<didrocks> when having headaches every evenings :p
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, academic
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> i do have to agree that if all scopes shared one v8 instance and just did this, it would be quite nice
<Saviq> mhr3, exactly
<Saviq> mhr3, at least those that are simple translators between data structurse
<crawler> Hi folks
<crawler> Has  anybody managed to install ubuntu on a VidoN90FHDRK tablet ?
<rvr> I've installed a flipped image. How are applications executed now? Before that, I did ubuntu_chroot and executed them
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, there is something wrong
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current$ ls -l ../20130704.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<ogra_> -rw-rw-r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 31385276 Jul  4 18:59 ../20130704.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<ogra_> seems the numerwed armel+$subarch.zip files are all links to themselves
<ogra_> *numbered
 * ogra_ wonders why phablet-flash doesnt freak out 
<sergiusens> ogra_: it doesn't download from current
<ogra_> sergiusens, not talking about current
<sergiusens> ogra_: is that just today's build?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the files themselves in the versioned dirs  seem to just be links pointing to themselves
<ogra_> i was just trying to remove the boot-armel+foo.img stuff that seems to be carried over endlessly and saw that
<ogra_> cjwatson, also, wasnt /current supposed to just be a link to the latest dir again instead of being a dir itself ?
<sergiusens> you can probably get rid of the .md5sums btw
<sergiusens> I don't see an issue when looking through http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130704.2/
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, after i solved that problem
<ogra_> sergiusens, look on nusakan directly
<sergiusens> oh, details :-)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Can you leave it a bit while I get breakfast so I can think properly, and then I'll look?
<ogra_> cjwatson, sure
<cjwatson> ogra_: Actually, I don't know what you're talking about regarding "links to themselves".  They are not.
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled$ ls -l 20130703.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+manta.zip
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 46003765 Jul  3 14:41 20130703.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+manta.zip
<cjwatson> Yes - so?  That's clearly a regular file, not a symlink
<ogra_> hmm
<sergiusens> yeah, I'm not seeing the links
<sergiusens> only in /current, but they seem correct
<sergiusens> tmoenicke: you around?
 * ogra_ must be confused ... 
<cjwatson> I think you're just getting confused by some red things in colourised ls, which is because it colourises .zip files the same way it does broken symlinks.  Perhaps.
<ogra_> yeah, the red was what made me look
<ogra_> what confused me was that the output then showed me the linked full path when looking in current
<cjwatson> And for current, that's probably just because cdimage needs to be updated to link to the *-boot-armhf-* files properly.
<cjwatson> I'll fix that after breakfast.
<ogra_> thx
<cjwatson> ogra_: linked full path> Well, that's normal for symlinks.
<ogra_> well, they were red too :)
<cjwatson> No.
<ogra_> which usually is a dangling one
<cjwatson> I mean, *-boot-armel+* are dangling, yes.  That's genuine, as I mentioned above.
<cjwatson> But *-touch-armel+* aren't.  You can tell because the symlink itself is coloured normally, and only its target is red.
<cjwatson> (Can I kill *.md5sum yet?  When do we assume people have new enough phablet-tools?)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: you can kill it
<cjwatson> yay
<cjwatson> So we just tell people to upgrade phablet-tools if it goes wrong?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/links-shot.png
<ogra_> see the right window, that was what confused me
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, well as it is today, they won't be able to use it with an older version anyways
<cjwatson> ogra_: Symlink itself in light blue => symlink isn't dangling.
<ogra_> right, only the target is red
<cjwatson> If it's dangling then the bit on the left of -> will be red too.
<ogra_> following the link with ls then gave me a full red output :)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> But with no "->".
<cjwatson> Thus, not a symlink.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that was my confusion :)
<Saviq> ogra_, is there a way with phablet-flash to select an image version to flash?
<ogra_> i think so, --list-revisions should show the available ones
<ogra_> and -r used with a revision number should install the picked one
<sergiusens> Saviq: not yet, need to think of something there
<Saviq> sergiusens, k thanks
<sergiusens> log me a bug and I won't forget :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, btw, what are the touch-armel+$device zips?
<Saviq> sergiusens, can I flash just the touch-armhf one or?
<sergiusens> Saviq: touch-armel-$device is the android part
<sergiusens> Saviq: you indeed want it
<Saviq> sergiusens, the on that's later handled by the lxc package
<Saviq> sergiusens, how do I flash it manually, then? after the touch-arhmf?
<sergiusens> Saviq: first the $device one, then the touch-armhf.zip
<sergiusens> Saviq: needless to say, if you already flashed it in the past, the -p works
<Saviq> sergiusens, so if I move a newer image, it will just flash the newest one in there?
<Saviq> sergiusens, or is that just the direct path to a dir in phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/$version?
<sergiusens> Saviq: direct path to dir
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah, so it is possible :)
<sergiusens> phablet-flash -p ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/.*/20130630
<sergiusens> Saviq: but you have to have it dowloaded :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, that's fine
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, did you check if adbd still works in the initrd (no /system, no container, no getprop there) when you get into an initrd shell ?
<Saviq> sergiusens, bug 1198147
<ubot5> bug 1198147 in Phablet Tools "There should be an easy way to flash a non-latest image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198147
<timp> Saviq: phablet-flash --revision?
<Saviq> timp, tried --list-revisions?
<Saviq> timp, it's a manual thing to tag a certain image
<sergiusens> Saviq: ty
<Saviq> timp: bug 1194919
<ubot5> bug 1194919 in Phablet Tools "call to fastboot from phablet-flash hangs with <waiting for device> message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194919
<timp> Saviq: ah. my assumptions about revisions were wrong
<Saviq> wrong
<Saviq> timp, I meant bug 1192511
<ubot5> bug 1192511 in Phablet Tools "--list-revisions doesn't show all releases" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192511
<timp> ok, your bug makes sense :)
<timp> gmail doesn't work in chromium for me anymore. even after clearing cache/cookies/... :s
<cjwatson> ogra_: All fixed now; looks like I'd forgotten a piece when I was doing the boot armel->armhf changeover
<cjwatson> ogra_,sergiusens: And I've removed the .md5sum generation now
<ogra_> cjwatson, yay, did you start a build ?
 * ogra_ would like to see if the stamp writing works too now 
 * ogra_ sees nothing running and fires off one
<cjwatson> ogra_: There was going to be one in an hour and a bit, so I didn't bother
 * ogra_ wonders what that favicon on http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/ is 
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, ingore that, i see you only changed the upstart job, i thought you also added  any code deps on libhybris
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you know where in the git tree i should search for the code creating the boot.img ? i cant seem to find it in the SGS2 tree
<user82> is the whole flipped thing a transistion to ubuntu only or will there still be kept a lot of android base?
<esigolo> user82: ill be kept some things !
<ogra_> we keep all we need to use the binary blobs
<xnox> user82: depends on target device. android bits are used to access hardware sensors and the like.
<cjwatson> ogra_: Just setting BUILDSTAMP as a shell variable in live-build/auto/config will not achieve much of any interest.  It needs to actually be written to the output live-build config files.
<cjwatson> ogra_: Could you please test this locally before your next livecd-rootfs upload?
<ogra_> ok
<user82> xnox, esigolo so in the end only the kernel? surfaceflinger gone. dalvik was never in there. the android standard library or something?
<mhall119> ogra_: rsalveti: any idea why the flipped images directory doesn't have a changelog?
<mhall119> I liked being able to refresh that tab in the morning to see what awaited me
<xnox> user82: gps, abient light sensors, webcameras, microphones, sim/3g/gprs/gsm, gyroscopes, hardware volume buttons....
<esigolo> user82: i think ogra_ can explain it for you !
<e8hffff> is there currently a pdf reader that works?  also should I install samba or is there another networking model proposed?
<esigolo> xnox: sorry and had not seen your reply
<esigolo> e8hffff: you can see the avaliable packages here https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<e8hffff> esigolo: thx
<esigolo> e8hffff: you are welcome !
<e8hffff> esigolo: it would eb nice to have somewhat usable device while using it fro development
<esigolo> asac: i don't know if you guys did something but handle the phone with the protection cover become significantly better on the last nightly
<e8hffff> esigolo: for me that means being able to read pdf's and get files off network
<esigolo> e8hffff: you chan transfer the files over ssh or adb push/pull but i did no see any pdf reader around ! sorry
<cjwatson> mhall119: nobody's written the necessary code to generate that in cdimage
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu Touch include support for Bluetooth Low Energy | http://askubuntu.com/q/316694
<esigolo> rsalveti: any luck with 3g issue? :)
<e8hffff> Why did they remove the terminate app 'X' in the crawler menu. It's good to have the terminate X in bother crawler menu and the lists of apps in the apps-lens
<e8hffff> both... not bother
<rsalveti> esigolo: yeah, needs fixing at the data part
<rsalveti> mhall119: I don't remember if ogra_ was planning to add a similar file in there
<esigolo> rsalveti: if you need some test ping me =)
<rsalveti> but we need some sort of stamp indeed
<rsalveti> could even be a property or such
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, the hybris dep in this case is just for the utilities
<rsalveti> ogra_: you should stop getting the 'device is offline' message now
<ogra_> rsalveti, mhall119, i was actually hoping we can pull the changelogs of the android packages in instead
<ogra_> (once they are done)
<rsalveti> ogra_: but I don't think we have any sort of stamp in it, right?
<rsalveti> might be needed later on as well
<rsalveti> to know which image the user is using, and if developer mode is enabled or not
<ogra_> well, if i wouldnt mess it up all the time there would be a stamp in /var/log/installer/media-info
<rsalveti> got it
<ogra_> currenntly that has everything but the stamp itself :)
<ogra_> developer mode will be enabled by touching /data/developer-mode or some such if i read the initrd script right
<ogra_> so that should be easy to find out :)
<ogra_> mhall119, the android bits will soon be in a package, you should be able to just read the package changelog for it
<mhall119> ogra_: cool
<mhall119> when fginther is back, I'll talk to him about getting useful changelog entries for the core apps
<ogra_> and if desired we can indeed push it as a .changelog file to the dir (though that seems redundant)
 * ogra_ thinks a link to the LP page of the android packages would proobably be cleverer
<sergiusens> mhall119: ok, just don't make them go to daily release as the plan for core apps is to be a click package
<sergiusens> as in, it's too much work for something we will not need in the near future
<ogra_> well, probably mpt could design something so you can read the changelogs of click packages in the UI
<ogra_> but i bet thats rather low prio :)
<ogra_> at least in our current status
<mhall119> sergiusens: all the core apps are currently built into packages by jenkins on every bzr commit
<ogra_> mhall119, that will change as soon as we drop apt and switch to click packages
<mhall119> even for stuff in the default install?
<rsalveti> renato__: cyphermox: tried to debug bug 1195787 here yesterday, but it crashes inside nm when trying to get a gobject cache
<ogra_> foir all apps as i undeerstood
<rsalveti> probably because it's trying to get an object that's not available anymore, or via wrong index
<mhall119> either way, we already have packaging and auto-building, it's just that Jenkins doesn't put useful messages in the debian/changelog
<rsalveti> but the problem happens via dbus, so no easy trace
<ogra_> mhall119, i was surprised too :)
<rsalveti> renato__: would you mind taking a look at that later on?
<rsalveti> this bug is really annoying
<timp> how do I check on a device which image I am running there? I just did a phablet-flash and it seems to have finished without problems, but I have a non-flipped image installed
<ogra_> mhall119, i would have expected a core to be shipped as part of the image ... but seems thats not desired
<timp> on nexus 10
<mhall119> timp: do you have the very latest phablet-tools package?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I should have fixed this in a mr yesterday... I think
<rsalveti> cyphermox: you only fixed when enabling/disabling wifi
<timp> mhall119: yes, 0.14+13.10.20130704-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it still crashes when trying to change wifi ap
<ogra_> timp, theoretically it should be in /var/log/installer/media-info, practically there is a bug that doesnt put the stamp in
<timp> mhall119: I flashed a phone with it before and that was fine, but now for the tablet I'm not sure. perhaps that image is not flipped yet?
<cyphermox> oh, right I see
<cyphermox> well it's likely the same crap
<ogra_> i'll have that fixed before end of the day, so tomorrows image should have it
<rsalveti> cyphermox: probably
<rsalveti> would be awesome if someone could take a look at that
<rsalveti> better if someone that knows vala :-)
<timp> ogra_: I don't have /var/log/installer dir
<ogra_> timp, well, then you dont run flipped i bet, does adb get you into an ubuntu or into an android env ?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yes, I'll look soon
<timp> ogra_: into android, so it is not flipped
<ogra_> yeah
<renato__> rsalveti, I can try but I do not have any nm skills, alberto wrote the original code
<cyphermox> just about tired of the pain of trying to build a new kernel :)
<timp> ogra_: so are the images for *all* devices now flipped?
<ogra_> yes
<rsalveti> Saviq: seems to be part of the latest image already \o/
<timp> ok, then my flashing went wrong
<ogra_> but you need to use the latest phablet-tools
<rsalveti> renato__: got it, cyphermox might be the guy for this then :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: :-)
<renato__> rsalveti, maybe ted can hep on that, he is working on the network indicator now
<timp> ogra_: do you see anything going wrong here? https://pastebin.canonical.com/93871/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'm a bit stuck, you wouldn't have already a backtrace would you?
<timp> why does it download two images?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I think I have, just a sec
<ogra_> cjwatson, i guess i should delete the .md5sum files manually ? seems they get carried over once again
<ogra_> timp, one is all the HW specific stuff, the other is a hw independent ubuntu
<mhall119> ogra_: will it ever be possible to offer one generic installable image for multiple devices, like we do for desktops?
<timp> do I  need to do something special (add -b to phablet-flash?) the first time I install a flipped image?
<ogra_> mhall119, no ... we could use one image per device but that would waste a lot of space on cdimage
<mhall119> ogra_: is that a limitation in the way ARM devices are made?
<sergiusens> ogra_: no
<ogra_> sergiusens, no what ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I thought that might happen.  I'll do it now
<ogra_> mhall119, that is a limitation in android .... we could merge all zips into one gigantic image but that would waste the users bandwith to download crap he doesnt need
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah. thx
<ogra_> mhall119, android is designed in a way that each device needs its own HW bits (esle we wouldnt need to do porting at all)
<ogra_> they eeven dont use the same kernel
<cjwatson> (done)
<Saviq> rsalveti, cool
<sergiusens> ogra_: that was for mhall119 :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks !
<timp> ogra_: I did a phablet-flash -b, and now I get the image that I expected :)
<ogra_> yay
<Ubuncat> Hello!
<davmor2> popey: can you just confirm something with the rss app does it actually update currently?
<Ubuncat> I don't know if this is the right place to ask... since everything will converge to Unity8, will there be a Desktop version of the interface, or will someone using it on the living room desktop be stuck with a Touch interface?
<mhall119> ogra_: that's what I thought, too bad
<Ubuncat> hm, guess this is not the right place to ask either.
<cjwatson> Ubuncat: Same software stack doesn't necessarily mean the same interface behaviour in all respects
<cjwatson> (Not a Unity developer but) I believe the intent is to have it be sensitive to the form factor it's running on to at least some extent
<Ubuncat> I'd like to see an option to be able to keep the launcher always-seen on desktops, at least. Its one of the things that made me hate the earlier vesions.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: did you get a backtrace?
<Ubuncat> I have to run! So guess we'll see what happens when the thing launches! tata!
<cyphermox> rsalveti: otherwise I'll reflash to android, get the info I need, and then reflash touch and get the backtrace
<rsalveti> cyphermox: got it here, 1 sec, was on a call
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> huh, Ubuncat was someone from Quebec.
<cyphermox> I've never seen them in the loco channel :)
<mhall119> did we lose the tap-on-indicator to open the general settings page?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: renato__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847118/
<rsalveti> it seems to do the right thing, but it crashes later
<rsalveti> like, I'm able to change my ap just fine
<rsalveti> guess it's just not updating the internal ap list correctly, might be getting the wrong object with wrong id
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, something is unref'ing an object where it shouldn't
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I think perhaps we're unref'ing something as we destroy the list
<rsalveti> cyphermox: could be
<didrocks> pete-woods: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/nux/latestsnapshot-4.0.2+13.10.20130705-0ubuntu1/+merge/173249
<didrocks> (look at the commit message)
<didrocks> ah, it was a Wellark who requested it in fact ^
<joseph_thegreat> barghh! I am trying to make a music app for reading sheet music and making it and having dubtracts ect. I am at the point where I want to make scrolling display for sheet  music but I can not figure out how to make a grid view automatic scroll down. I have tried on a timmer but it gets the beats (8/8 8/32 ect) wrong and scrolls on its own .  any ideas ?  \
<pete-woods> didrocks: I was confused there! :)
<didrocks> pete-woods: can I use the card of "EOW"? :)
<pete-woods> didrocks: I think that is fair!
<didrocks> \o/
<esigolo> ls -ltr
<esigolo> ops
<esigolo> sorry
<bobweaver> How to fix this ?
<bobweaver> QML debugging is enabled. Only use this in a safe environment.
<bobweaver> file:///home/joseph/Templates/build-Mythbuntu-QML-Desktop_Qt_5_1_0_GCC_32bit-Debug/programs/frontend/qml/Mythbuntu-QML/main.qml:9:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "MythTv": Plugin verification data mismatch in '/home/joseph/Qt5.1.0-RC/5.1.0-rc1/gcc/qml/MythTv/libMythTv.so'
<bobweaver>      import  MythTv 1.0
<bobweaver>      ^
<bobweaver> it is compiled with that version of qmake . code is located here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/mythbuntu/mythtv-qml/files/head:/src/MythTv/
 * cyphermox brb -> lunch
<mhall119> Kaleo_: how can I un-apply the default styles for an item now?
<mhall119> previously the calculator was setting the following for TextFields it didn't want to render as text fields:
<mhall119> ItemStyle.delegate: Item{}
<Kaleo_> mhall119: it's not recommended
<Kaleo_> mhall119: the calculator was adapted for that
<Kaleo_> mhall119: but dalius reverted the adaptation 2 days ago
<Kaleo_> mhall119: that he approved for merge 2 days too early
<Kaleo_> ..
<Kaleo_> mhall119: reapply revision 90 and done
<mhall119> ok
<SpacedOut> loicm: It's been a month, can you take another look at my merge request, https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466
<mhall119> Kaleo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-calculator-app/reapply-new-styling/+merge/173261 look good to you?
<bobweaver> Bingo thanks netcurli  now to figure out how to make DNSServiceRefDeallocate and other things become defined symbol You Are Awesome !
<esigolo> Windows tem got a zip bomb virus !!! and now they are asking for help ! !  they want to mount the lun on linux to remove thje file
<bobweaver> even though I include bonjour/ avhavi libs It still says that class are undefined
<dixeflatline> quick question... should i use the latest flipped or preview?
<bobweaver> I wish I had speakers like the ones that I set up each day at work in my office room
<bobweaver> maybe you all could use this lib to make more qml/zeroconf/bonjour/avhavi cross platform like making a qmlelemnt that is like               BonjourBackend{ id: ipod  ; serviceName:  "_ubuntuTouch._tcp"  }
<bobweaver> then you all could connect phones to desktops as soon as the device is located on the LAN
<bobweaver> any Ho  The Libary is located in Mythbuntu qml frontend that I lam making.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/mythbuntu/mythtv-qml/files/head:/src/zeroConf/      It is all GPL+3 at this point
<bobweaver> seems like it could be used for tvs and also anythign else that has a bonjour register
<bobweaver> could even change the look of the device with signals
<bobweaver> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qq/qq23-bonjour.html
<Valerio> hello, does anybody know the email client development's status?
<mhall119> Music app meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mhall119> anybody around for it?
<esigolo> done
<androidHater>  hi guys! can anyone tell me when a stable version of ubuntu touch will come one and if it will support my HTC Sensation? i really hate android and with every update it starts lagging more and more :(
<esigolo> androidHater you can see the supported devices here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<esigolo> androidHater: and as far I know there is no ETA about stable version
<mhall119> stable version should be the 13.10 release along with Ubuntu desktop and server
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 7: Please help | http://askubuntu.com/q/316803
<Kaleo_> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> thanks Kaleo_
<esigolo> Kaleo_: 13.10 will be the first end user version?
<mhall119> esigolo: I think he was replying to something I asked a while ago
<esigolo> mhall119: ohh ok sorry
<mhall119> Clock app meeting time in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<esigolo> mhall119: can I join just to watch?
<nik90> esigolo: ofcourse. Come along
<nik90> its a public meeting
<esigolo> thanks
<rsalveti> cyphermox: any luck with either nm or indicator-server?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: nah
<cyphermox> I don't understand what's up
<cyphermox> rsalveti: It's not an issue in NM, that's for sure, it's just doing what it should, and this is pretty core stuff
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, yesterday I removed most of the code there dealing with the aps, and still crashing
<cyphermox> the only thing I could explain was if there was some issue in glib or memory corruption
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> otherwise there's some piece with indicator-server that's not doing the right thing
<cyphermox> seems to me like it happens when the active ap changes
<rsalveti> exactly
<rsalveti> let me reflash the latest raring tagged build to see
<rsalveti> try to isolate what causes it
<cyphermox> ah, good idea
<cyphermox> I'll take the time to reflash to android now, I need to get back to figuring out what piece is missing for bluetooth on the mako for ttyHS0
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right
<rsalveti> cyphermox: would you mind updating the nm ofono code later on as well? just to wait for the attached property
<rsalveti> that would probably make my phone to work safely with data
<rsalveti> otherwise I can try something locally, but I believe you'll fix that in 10 minutes :-)
<cyphermox> sure
<AskUbuntu> When are you going 2 release Ubuntu phone os | http://askubuntu.com/q/316832
<esigolo> popey: rsalveti I can safely say that is not an ETA to ubuntu touch ?
<rsalveti> esigolo: there will be a release together with 13.10 that should be quite usable already
<rsalveti> which should probably be the first release
<esigolo> Greate :)
<esigolo> Great*
<esigolo> there is any way to test gps?
<rsalveti> there's only a test software for the api, I believe the localization service will land next week
<rsalveti> ops, *location service
<arges> hi. whats the command for cleaning out all the pre-populated music/contacts/messages after a fresh phablet-flash?
<esigolo> arges: sudo apt-get remove demo* !! Like demo-assets-pictures
<sergiusens> arges: apt-get remove demo-assets-videos demo-assets-music
<arges> esigolo: sergiusens : thanks!
<esigolo> arges: welcome !
<esigolo> arges: just remember you have to connect over ssh or adb shell
<brokolica> hello
<esigolo> brokolica: hello
<brokolica> i have one question sorry my english :-\  is a ubuntu touch possible install to tablet iconia tab A500 ?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the devices list
<rsalveti> cyphermox: indicator-server from trunk works fine with raring
<rsalveti> will try to build with the latest nm now
<brokolica> isnt there :'(
<esigolo> brokolica: so unfortunately you got to wait until somebody port it
<arges> maybe there is a wiki for this but... how do I see newly installed apps after i install via shell? Do I need to restart the tablet, or do a unity --refresh ? or some command
<popey> you should see them in the app lens
<brokolica> thanks i hope so much :-D maybe one day
<arges> popey: hmm. doesn't seem to be showing up. I did an 'apt-get install touch-coreapps' via adb shell, and don't see any of the additional apps
<popey> did you add the ppa first?
<popey> oh, you need to restart unity, yes
<arges> no didn't add PPA just whatevers in the archive
<popey> quickest is just reboot, but there is a way to restart the session
<popey> i just don't have the command (or phone) near me right now
<arges> just trying to dogfood a bit, and wanted to try out things i normally do (like read PDFs)
<arges> popey: cool rebooting thanks
<joobie> hey guys.. i was reading xda-developers to find a ROM for my phone and bumped into Ubuntu Touch ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331876 )
<joobie> is it stable?
<popey> joobie: define stable ☻
<popey> its under constant development, getting new releases of apps and libraries frequently
<joobie> popey, can i use SMS, Phone Calls, Email (Exchange Sync), Contacts, Calendars?
<joobie> speakerphone, bluetooth
<joobie> those kinda standard functions, without it crashing on me ? :P
<joobie> i use my phone day to day so need it to work.. but dont mind the occasional reboot
<sergiusens> wait until october
<popey> some of those features done exist yet
<joobie> which ones do?
<joobie> looks cool via youtube btw
<joobie> i might be able to compromise some of those feature s:P
<popey> well, as it's under active development right now any of those apps can crash or stop working in a daily build, despite our best intentions
<joobie> ahh
<joobie> but do they all exist ?
<joobie> willing to give it a go if so to see how much they do crash
<popey> nope
<joobie> which ones are missing?
<popey> we have sms, phone, contacts, calendar is not finished.
<popey> speakerphone and bluetooth aren't done yet.
<joobie> ahh ok
<joobie> ill have to wait then
<joobie> damn :) it looks like a great interface
<popey> it is ☻
<joobie> are there plans ot make it support activesync (exchange) ?
<popey> not in the platform, but perhaps in the apps
<arges> ok last question from me for the day... if I want to run an app via the command line, is there a variable I need to export for the display server ? i.e. (DISPLAY=:0.0 program)
<popey> that wont work, the phone doesn't ship with X
<arges> popey: i'm aware, but an equivalent for mir
<cyphermox> rsalveti: could be an issue that is caused by the new glib/gmenumodel and stuffs
<cyphermox> I mean, that wifi code hasn't changed :)
<cyphermox> gah
<cyphermox> why this mess with the Attached property and so many things that ofono can't just DO on it's own
<cyphermox> it makes for so many corner cases to work around, stuff to check and poll for etc. just really ugly code
<rsalveti> cyphermox: don't you have a similar attached property for the modem manager side?
<rsalveti> it makes sense to have such state it seems
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> or, maybe, but it's not so complicated
<cyphermox> and actually, there probably just isn't, we can just check the registration status on the go
<cyphermox> and you know, do the right magic to prod MM to the right state
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> but in our case can't we just track attached instead of on-line, for example?
<rsalveti> as I believe that is what we want anyway, as we don't do anything differently with ofono yet, just data
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, works with saucy's nm
<rsalveti> trying new glib
<newbie_> hey all
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-06
<valerio_> does anybody know where can I find (if it exists) an ubuntu touch icon pack? i mean icons that can be used for common actions like a trash bin
<joao1> exit
<xenos1984> hi everyone, are there any news regarding the gps on the nexus 7 and the QLocation api? is it working yet? tvoss?
<tvoss> xenos1984, you want to watch https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/add-location-service-api-take-2
<tvoss> xenos1984, mp'ing it today
<xenos1984> tvoss: thanks, i'll have a look
<tvoss> xenos1984, once that piece is in place, the integration chain from qml over qtlocation to the actual platform is complete
<xenos1984> tvoss, sounds great - so i guess i need to look up the qlocation docs to figure out how to implement it for navit?
<tvoss> xenos1984, nope, I will do the qtlocation backend integration. You can just use qtlocation as is right now, it comes with a simulator backend that helps you to get started
<tvoss> xenos1984, all you really need to care about is the qml/qtlocation stuff :)
<xenos1984> tvoss, yes, that's what i meant ;) i need to check out how to get qlocation into navit (which hopefully should be simple)
<tvoss> xenos1984, it should, there are plenty of good examples available. Let me know, if you need help
<tvoss> xenos1984, also apt-get {source, install} qtlocation5-examples might be helpful to oyu
<xenos1984> tvoss, thanks, i'll try ;) but i also need to figure out how to get touch input, since that's also not working with navit yet... and i haven't ported navit's qml interface yet
<tvoss> xenos1984, are you using qt5, yet?
<newbie> i am trying to install ubuntu on my note 10.1
<xenos1984> tvoss, well, more or less - i changed navit to using qt5 instead of qt4, but i never used it before (and personally did not use qt at all before)
<xenos1984> tvoss, after a closer look at both qtlocation and the navit source, i think it will be some work before i figured out how to add a new position source to navit... so i won't do that before my trip (which starts tomorrow morning at 5), and rather tackle this project afterwards ;)
<dkessel> i am trying to install the touch core apps ppa under raring. but i get some dependencies issues.
<dkessel> details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849460/
<dkessel> i cannot install the metapackage this way
<popey> dkessel: what if you try and manually install those three packages, what does it say?
<popey> i.e. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-filemanager-app ubuntu-terminal-app music-app
<dkessel> popey, ok now i got it... i had to install the ubuntu-sdk package before installing the touch-coreapps package...
<dkessel> i followed balloons ' instructions on how to do that on: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/07/automated-testing-workshop-day-1.html
<ddsj> hello all.
<ddsj> just tried installing ubuntu touch on a galaxy nexus.
<ddsj> unsuccessfully.
<ddsj> could use a bit of guidance beyond 'restore the original image'
<ddsj> anyone have some cycles to help out?
<ddsj> please let me.
<ddsj> know
<ddsj> I'm suffering the symptoms described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259376/error-when-installing-ubuntu-touch-developer-preview
<tvoss> xenos1984, cool, have a nice vacation :)
<ddsj> anyone?
<xenos1984> tvoss, thanks, but actually it's a business travel to a conference ;)
<ddsj> going into recovery mode and it says "autodeploy.zip not found".
<ddsj> I looked at the error I got, it and it looks like there was a protocol error during the adb push operation.
<ddsj> retrying it.
<ddsj> besides re-doing the push, were there any other steps post-install that I may have missed due to the protocol error occurring?
<ddsj> it's fixed now... gonna go play with ubuntu touch.
<ddsj> cheers
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<Onkeltem> I've a multitouch screen which is identified as TimeLink MultiTouch and it doesn't work. Any ideas? Ubuntu 13.04?
<Onkeltem> Ubuntu 13.04.
<Onkeltem> In the modules list there is "hid_multitouch" module
<t1mp> ddsj: could you explain on http://askubuntu.com/questions/259376/error-when-installing-ubuntu-touch-developer-preview how you got it to work? that may be helpful for other people
<t1mp> ddsj: ah maybe you did already :) thanks
<Onkeltem> So I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 (before it was Kubuntu) but my TimeLink MultiTouch screen doesn't work. It lists in xinput list, and Enabled in xinput list-props but when I run xinput-calibrator, it does nothing
<Onkeltem> any ideas what to do next?
<hardfire> hello, the link for the raring daily build is broken on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<hardfire> it says http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ but should be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ (i think, i am not sure)
<popey> hardfire: hmm. maybe not.. the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation page referrs to the desktop install on the nexus 7. does that even exist anymore ogra_ ?
<hardfire> i dont know .. i wanted to try ubuntu touch on my nexus and this is where i landed
<tassadar_> hardfire: this is destop build, which has been discontinued - the last build is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<tassadar_> *desktop
<tassadar_> Ubuntu touch for n7 is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<hardfire> so ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img.gz     and ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg are the two files i require
<tassadar_> do you want Ubuntu desktop or Ubuntu touch?
<hardfire> which one is for tablets ?
<hardfire> ubuntu touch right ?
<tassadar_> Ubuntu desktop is the same thing as for desktop computers - with usual desktop, unity interface and so on
<tassadar_> Ubuntu touch is the new mobile system
<tassadar_> I assume you want touch - if that's the case, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<hardfire> ok, touch it is
<ddsj> hey everyone.
<ddsj> are the core apps automatically included in ubuntu touch images?
<ddsj> I have some initial first impressions I would like to share, but I'm not sure whether I'm using the latest ubuntu touch core apps.
<beidl> ddsj, how did you install ubuntu touch? using phablet-flash? then you are most probably running the latest image
<ddsj> yep.
<ddsj> phablet-flash
<ddsj> okay.. I'm putting some feedback on google+ if anyone is interested.
<ddsj> I don't like the way browser tab navigation works.
<ddsj> I'm going to post a video demonstrating an alternative method
<ddsj> you know how you half-swipe down and switch between notifications?  Why not have a half-swipe left and switch between tabs?
<ddsj> it seems more intuitive.
<beidl> i guess it would be best to share it with the ubuntu developers community on g+ and put a disclamer there where you acknowledge that it's still in development, else the discussion could end non-constructively ^^
<ddsj> yeah..
<ddsj> in progress.
<ddsj> I did a quick video.
<ddsj> hard to explain in text.
<ddsj> words I mean.
<popey> ddsj: i use a script to add apps to my phone
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/post-flash.sh
<popey> i use that to install core apps and set the timezone
<ddsj> I can't figure out how to download to a location or copy+paste.
<ddsj> :(
<beidl> ddsj, you mean from the browser in ubuntu touch? i guess it's not implemented atm. just as accepting custom ssl certificates (I'd need that for my ownCloud instance)
<ddsj> yeah.. things just take that much longer to do stuff.  I may just configure it as an SSH server so I can remote in.
<beidl> if you have adb installed on your computer you can connect into a root shell over usb
<beidl> since you have phablet-flash installed, you surely have adb as well
<ddsj> yeah.
<ddsj> I just ran sudo... asking me for a password
<beidl> phablet
<ddsj> #facepalm
<beidl> :)
<ddsj> great... when the screensaver kicks in, the keyboard gets stuck... :(
<ddsj> in the terminal app.
<beidl> trying that myself right now, I've never seen that
<ddsj> yeah.. half the screen is white.
<ddsj> where the keyboard used to be.
<ddsj> gotta go.. my 1yo is having a spaz attack
<beidl> that's always been there, it's underneath the keyboard usually. but a recent change in the keyboard might have introduced a regression, i guess
<ddsj> If I find anything I'll file bugs or post a video on google+
<ddsj> cheers all!
<ddsj> back
<beidl> ddsj, I hope your 1yo has calmed down
<popey> ☻
<ddsj> nah.. shes giving me high fives....
<ddsj> shes got a cold.  I gave it toher.
<ddsj> to her
<beidl> shit happens :)
<ddsj> that was this morning.
<ddsj> )
<ddsj> :)
<beidl> :D
<ddsj> alright... installing the core apps.
<ddsj> I hope the browser was improved.
<ddsj> :)
<ddsj> https://plus.google.com/113548024460495540073/posts/hfXpbC8njNF  <-- here's a quick video I made regarding the browser.
<ddsj> I really like the pull down functionality in ubuntu-touch where I can switch between different notifiers, but I think that kind of motion isn't used nearly as much as it should be.
<ddsj> We should be using it when swiping from the right to switch between tabs in a given app.
<ddsj> we should be using it when swiping from the right to highlight what app we should be launching.
<ddsj> We should probably use it for the app specific menus too
<ddsj> the motion is very natural and as far as I know, unique to ubuntu.
<beidl> the link is not working for me
<ddsj> (
<ddsj> I shared it with the ubuntu development group
<ddsj> hmm...
<beidl> thats the community page I referred to: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<ddsj> this link works... https://plus.google.com/113548024460495540073/posts/LKk7yHvFY68
<ddsj> anyways.. feel free to comment.
<ddsj> I'm packing it in.
<ddsj> cheers all
<avi__> Hi everyone
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu non-carrier phones be available? | http://askubuntu.com/q/317167
<wilee-nilee> Off topic but touch related nice vid. http://www.ted.com/talks/jinha_lee_a_tool_that_lets_you_touch_pixels.html?utm_source=newsletter_weekly_2013-07-06&utm_campaign=newsletter_weekly&utm_medium=email&utm_content=talk_of_the_week_image
<ahd> could anyone out there please explain me how to install the new flipped touch images on my nexus 4? I have already downloaded the files
<hedz09> Hi there. I am trying to port the Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview to the BeagleBone development board. I'm not experienced with porting and was wondering if someone give some insight as to if this is doable.
<bevars> noob here. Need pointers to dual boot Ubuntu touch with Android on Nexus 4. I followed instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165491, but couldn't boot into Ubuntu
<bevars> On the Android side, I'm running CM 10.1 nightlies
<AskUbuntu> Need Ubuntu Touch for Xolo A1000 | http://askubuntu.com/q/317202
<nik90> mhall119: Can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/replace-clock-hand-animation to see if the second hand movement lag is gone. They no longer have any animation.
<nik90> popey: Same request as well :-)
<nik90> popey: In particular please test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1186279 is fixed as a result of this.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1186279 in Ubuntu Clock App "Second hand in the clock app moves erratically" [High,Triaged]
<popey> sure nik90
<LLG> hi
<Guest96031> is anyone here?
<Guest96031> I'm struggling with installing ubuntu-touch to samsung p3110
<Guest96031> could someone please point to a guide which allows to install ubuntu-touch to the device from linux using heimdall?
<popey> nik90: watched the clock for 2 mins, not seen it skip yet
<nik90> popey: that's encouraging. Are you testing it on the nexus 4 or 7?
<popey> 4, can do the 7 too
<popey> when it charges..
<popey> nik90: also looked at the timer and stopwatch, not seeing skipping there either
<nik90> popey: also can you just let it run for like 30-40 minutes and then come back to check if it skips or not. Then we can be sure that the lag (if there is any) is not summing up to cause the second hand to skip seconds.
<popey> thats tricky
<popey> the screensaver kicks in
<popey> not sure how to supress that
<nik90> popey: does the screensaver pause the running apps?
<popey> I think so. let me start it and then make a note here so I can measure
<nik90> as long as the clock app runs, it should be ok.
<nik90> ok
<popey> ##now
<popey> right, started the stopwatch
<popey> will leave it alone for a bit
<popey> thanks nik90 ! :D
<nik90> popey: I am still a bit unsure if the issue has been fixed. lets hope that it has.
<guest123456> ubuntu touch acer a500 black screen
<Guest96031> even with vga out on monitor?
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-06-223732.png
<popey> just remembered I left it running
<popey> nik90: still not seen any skipping
<nik90> popey: nice :D
<nik90> popey: thnx for testing. I will also ask James Hunt (Original reporter) to see if the issue is finally fixed.
<hedz09> Hi there. I am new to porting and do not have any prior experience. I was following the guide so that I could port Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview to the BeagleBone development board. I have a question: is this doable? How would one go about it (the guide says to start from a Cyanogenmod image, but there are none for this board).
<webcommander> does ubuntu touch work on galaxy s4
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-07
<kirbaciousd> hello
<kirbaciousd> any one here?
<Noskcaj> !ask | kirbaciousd
<ubot5> kirbaciousd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jasonl1331> Hi, I recently booted into a new install of Ubuntu Touch and it says in a circle "No data sources available" and I can't seem to (or figure out how to) unlock it. Any help?
<jasonl1331> Anyone?
<rax0> jasonl1331: I just installed it myself so I'm the last person who should be answering, but if you swipe to the left another screen will slide over. If you hold on the left edge and slowly move to the right a dock will appear.
<jasonl1331> Yeah, I see the dock come up very quickly but then its gone?
<jasonl1331> Nexus 7 is my device
<jasonl1331> Aha there we go!
<rax0> if you move slowly towards the right it will stay
<jasonl1331> Are you too on a Nexus 7?
<rax0> galaxy nexus
<jasonl1331> Graphics seem a bit iffy, like an Ubuntu computer install without a graphics update...
<rax0> graphics look pretty nice to me
<jasonl1331> Ya got an icon for Music and Videos in the apps screen?
<rax0> no, it's just empty
<jasonl1331> Same...
<rax0> it still takes me to a music and video section though
<jasonl1331> yup
<jasonl1331> actually, all of those white icons dont work at all
<jasonl1331> This OS is almost a dud
<jasonl1331> Half of the clickables do nothing...
<rax0> can't expect a lot from a developer preview
<rax0> having a proper terminal on my phone is enough to keep me happy
<jasonl1331> Totally wasn't aware it was a developer preview, my apologies
<jasonl1331> Not sure what I expected anyway.
<jasonl1331> Would've helped if I read what I was getting into I guess.
<jasonl1331> Now I follow the guide to get back.
<ddaygold> I installed saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip, then phablet-20130412-cm_spyder.zip onto my Droid RAZR (spyder). Both md5sums are fine, but when trying to flash, I get an error of "Signature verification failed" if i enable zip file signature verification. Is this broken on my end, or is something wrong with the zipfile?
<ddaygold> ^also, it doesn't seem to boot (blackscreen) if I turn off verification.
<Noskcaj> QMLScene seems to be broken in xubuntu 13.10
<Avi__> hi I am new to ubuntu
<Avi__> can you guys guide me about Ubuntu Touch
<omkar_> how to install ubuntu touch on raspberry pi ?
<omkar_dba> Hi
<BillChan> hello all
<BillChan> I checked the pages and googled for a while. Seems Asus fonepad is not popular for ubuntu touch dev, is it true?
<raxo> :q!
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Guys, is there any way to view the Components of an app when I'm running it?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> i.e. if I click on that button, it shows me the name and such
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> In QtCreator that is
<smartboyhw> I accidentally pasted it to release channel, but anyways, someone plz answer
 * smartboyhw pings popey :P
<user82> hi popey. could you please point me to the instructions how to set up mobile data on nexus 4 again? thanks!
<smartboyhw> Forget about it, I think I should work on Clock autopilot instead of Calc autopilot:P
<user82> or if someone else could tell me how to get mobile data up, that would be nice!
<rigved> user82: are you referring to these instructions: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx ?
<user82> that's it. thx rigved
<rigved> user82: welcome :)
<user82> adb is always enabled in ubuntu touch, am i correct?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> (for the moment :) )
<nik90> smartboyhw: feel free to ping me in case you have question regarding clock autopilot :D
<smartboyhw> nik90, great:) I'm doing one to add an alarm:D
<nik90> smartboyhw: I wouldn't recommend that test
<nik90> smartboyhw: the alarm UI needs to be revamped which will break tests next week itself. I would recommend starting on Timer and Stopwatch which are complete and stable as of now.
<nik90> clock is also ready
<user82> hi. what does this mean? "Error: Connection activation failed: The connection was not supported by oFono."
<user82> i tried nmcli to activate it
<smartboyhw> nik90, ...
<smartboyhw> lol
<nik90> smartboyhw: sry
<smartboyhw> nik90, there's one left not alarm in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test then
<nik90> smartboyhw: Alarms is been in my backburner for a long time. The platform API is not ready for it so I have not been motivated to fix its ui
<smartboyhw> nik90, I can only do one test then:9
<nik90> smartboyhw: you can do the add/remove timer preset test
<smartboyhw> nik90, what's the expected steps for that test?
<nik90> smartboyhw: also the run timer preset test is available
<nik90> smartboyhw: 1. Swipe the toolbar, press Add Preset 2. Rotate clock hands and enter preset name. 3. Press the Done Button
<nik90> You can check if it actually added the preset by checking the saved timer preset listView
<smartboyhw> nik90, ah OK
<smartboyhw> nik90, what's the method called by autopilot to swipe the  toolbar?
<nik90> smartboyhw: You need to write one :)
<smartboyhw> nik90, :O
<smartboyhw> .....
 * smartboyhw thinks he will rather copy from other apps
<smartboyhw> :P
<nik90> smartboyhw: or even better you can import nicholas skaags's ubuntu sdk emulator which provides common autopilot functions
<smartboyhw> nik90, yeah, why didn't you guys do that?
<nik90> smartboyhw: because there was another dev who was actually trying to get those functions into the official sdk package
<smartboyhw> nik90, ah
<smartboyhw> Well, he should:p
<nik90> so I thoght of waiting for them to land in the sdk rather than do something temporary
<nik90> however the dev ran into some issues.
<nik90> so it will be delayed for about 2 weeks
<smartboyhw> nik90, heck, it's much more easier in there:P
<nik90> smartboyhw: true
<smartboyhw> nik90, em, but that will mean I have to rewrite the other tests too.
<smartboyhw> Since it's now fully rebased
<smartboyhw> And some functions don't exist anymore
<nik90> smartboyhw: if you want you can copy only the toolbar emulator functions from nicholas skaags and paste it.
<nik90> You can use this for now to perform the autopilot tests you need
<nik90> later when they land in the sdk, it will be simple to remove the copied emulator functions alone
<nik90> popey: Can I go ahead and disable Alarms tab until it is ready? Until I have bug reports, comments stating that the Alarms do not work as expected. But that is because it has not been implemented yet. What would your advice be?
<nik90> I also meant *Until now, I have been receiving bug report, comments,....*
<liquidsebbey> hello everyone!
<liquidsebbey> LiquidSebbey from Netherlands here! Welcome!
<smartboyhw> nik90, still here?
<liquidsebbey> i have an Android 2.3 old samsung device. can i port ubuntu to it?
<asac> ogra_: any idea how i can check whether i am on a gsm/gprs or 3g wwan?
<asac> ok guess getting a 50ms ping means its a hsdpa/3g
<asac> lool-: where can i find those logs myself?
<ogra_> asac, check the default route and which device it points to
<ogra_> (route -n)
<asac> it uses rmnet0 ...
<asac> still wonder if i am on 2g or 3g
<ogra_> hmm, probably cyphermox can tell i  dont even have a SIM :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: where can i file bugs?
<asac> for a) webrowser not supporting GPS
<[SLB]> some time ago i installed ubuntu on my nexus 4, then recovered my android installation thru twrp. now i just realised i have an ubuntu folder under /data. is it completely safe to remove?
<asac> b) camera app having artifacts and being upside down if i go to "self camera" mode
<ogra_> webbrowser-app is in the archive ... make your pick :)
<asac> yeah ... just one bug... feels odd :)
<ogra_> camera-spp too
<asac> ogra_: can i take screenshots?
<asac> or even make a video :)
<asac> ?
<ogra_> i think so, there was a way to do it via adb
<asac> yeah on android ther eis
<zeokila> asac, http://blog.shvetsov.com/2013/02/grab-android-screenshot-to-computer-via.html
<ogra_> well, it is there too on flipped, but you need to give it the full path
<ogra_> (/system isnt in the path, it could override some ubuntu defaults)
<zeokila> So that means it would be 'adb shell /system/bin/screencap -p /sdcard/screen.png' instead?
<ogra_> something like that ... rather /data/screen.png though
<zeokila> Ok
<ogra_> (or just store it in /root .... we dont have /sdcard in the flipped images atm
<ogra_> )
 * asac tries
<asac> wow ... works :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> :)
<asac> let me see if it captures the artifacts
<asac> lol
<asac> the artifacts are gone :)
<asac> guess poking the framebuffer fixed whatever situation here was
<ogra_> nice, so we should jjst replace the camera app with schreenshorts
<asac> and i am also not upside down anymore
<asac> :)
<ogra_> gave up on the handstand ?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> good at least mail.yahoo.com just stoppin gwith a weird animation is reproducible in browser and GPS still doesnt work
<asac> ogra_: is that supposed to work?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> location services are surely in the platform-api
<ogra_> but no idea which apps can use it yet
<asac> yeah. well. browser also needs to implement a user ack mechanism that allows user to share/not share location
<asac> guess thatsw missing
<ogra_> definitely
<asac> still a bit concenred that there is no realy usable network UI
<ogra_> app wise there is still a lot of stuff missing
<ogra_> especially for the permissions
<asac> right
<asac> saw a bunch of apparmor things
<ogra_> NM will change massively as soon as we use lightdm
<asac> like basic dhcp stuff
<asac> confined
<ogra_> our session doesnt integrate with systemd yet
<ogra_> s/system/login/
<asac> that will fix that we have no UI etc.?
<ogra_> that cause somw weird NM probs
<asac> ah
<asac> maybe... for polkit stuff
<asac> right
<asac> but the UI etc. seems to be just no there
<ogra_> no, thats a matter of implementation :)
<ogra_> right
<asac> oh right ... polkit is now logind?
<ogra_> well, consolekit is
<ogra_> polkit is still the same but uses CK/ligind
<ogra_> anyway, i need to run ...
 * ogra_ goes to pick up GF about 160km from here 
<asac> kk
<ogra_> back in 2-3h
<asac> drive carefully
<asac> :)
<ogra_> well, i have to ... it in the middle of nowhere in the "ostharz" .... lots of slalom over bumpy roads
<asac> take care
<asac> ttyl
<ogra_> (worse than eastern europe)
<asac> dont be a racist :)
<ogra_> lol,, roadist rather :P
<asac> right
<asac> :)
<asac> roadpatriot
<ogra_> LOL
<asac> guess rather roadparrot
<asac> cu
<ogra_> bye
<zeokila> Are there any system wide assets to use?
<Aylward> hello all!
<Aylward> help
<Aylward> !triggers
<Aylward> hello is anyone here?
<Aylward> !
<Aylward> i have touch installed on nexus 4... having problems with phone function
<Aylward> any moderators?
<Aylward> how do i join?
<nik90> Aylward: you might want to ask your question again on Monday for more responses
<nik90> its sunday:-)
<Aylward> thank you nik90
<Aylward> I thought there was something wrong with the channel
<Aylward> anyone having any luck running touch on the nexus 4?
<zeokila> Yup
<zeokila> What's your problem with it?
<Aylward> ive got it loaded ok but cant get the phone to function
<zeokila> Have you desactivated the sim code?
<Aylward> or the system settings
<Aylward> ahhh
<zeokila> System settings has a lot which is 'dummy' content
<Aylward> no i gues i should read before postin dumb questions huh
<zeokila> And to desactivate the sim code you'll need to go back into android
<Aylward> ok cool
<zeokila> or find another phone you can stick it in to desactivate
<Aylward> awesome
<Aylward> where should i look for instructions?
<zeokila> To go back to Android?
<Aylward> no to deactivate sim code
<Aylward> im running tmobile
<zeokila> Well you can't currently do it from Ubuntu touch
<Aylward> i have another nexus 4
<zeokila> Well put the sim card in it, reboot and enter the sim card
<Aylward> how to enter sim card?
<zeokila> then you go into something like system settings > security > sim lock? (i can't really remember but it's self explanitory) and uncheck lock sim card or something like that
<zeokila> physically enter it
<zeokila> put the sim card in it
<Aylward> oh ok thanks much zeokila
<zeokila> np
<BillChan> user82: hello
<ddaygold> I installed saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip, then phablet-20130412-cm_spyder.zip onto my Droid RAZR (spyder). Both md5sums are fine, but when trying to flash, I get an error of "Signature verification failed" if i enable zip file signature verification. Is this broken on my end, or is something wrong with the zipfile?
<ddaygold> ^also, it doesn't seem to boot (blackscreen) if I turn off verification.
<snwh> is there a command to reload the unity touch shell?
<zeokila> snwh, run 'unity8', I think that does the job
<askone> hello
<askone> i have a question
<askone> will ububtu touch usable as a desktop pc, if your phone has a hdmi port and the ability to recognise usb mouse and keyboard
<AskUbuntu> How can I write apps with java for ubuntu phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/317486
<snwh> zeokila, thanks
<zeokila> askone, I *think* I heard that that will be possible somewhere, but don't take my word for it
<jondecker76> Can anyone help me uninstall UT from my nexus 7?  I have the original file needed, but ADB refuses to see the tablet.  I had the same problem when I loaded UT initially.  Finally i noticed that i missed a signing notification in android, accepted the key then it worked.  Its now happening all over again but in reverse - and now android isn't there to addept the key
<jondecker76> *accept
<jondecker76> I'm attempting this on the same Ubuntu 13.04 install that I flashed UT from, so there is no reason the key should have changed
<jondecker76> but running adb devices just retuns a blank list.  lsusb shows that the nexus 7 is indeed being picked up via USB
<jondecker76> if I go to recovery mode from the bootloader,  adb devices will return a bunch of question marks for the serial number and states a permissions problem
<jondecker76> running adb kill-server and retrying has no effect on the situation either
<netcurli_> jondecker76: if you have question marks, you can try running adb start-server as root
<jondecker76> i've tried root; no luck :(
<jondecker76> I literally spent a full day getting UT installed for this reason.  I'm completely baffled as to why ADB or fastboot can't see the device???
<jondecker76> and now that android is not there, I have no way of accepting a key file
<zeokila> jondecker, have you try starting the server with sudo adb start-server
<zeokila> root permissions often helps me with it
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-30
<OrokuSaki> So if my device is running a CAF kernel.. is this a no go?
<OrokuSaki> YAY!
<OrokuSaki> I have a KERNEL_OBJ directory in my out now
<OrokuSaki> That should *help*
<OrokuSaki> for like 10 minutes.. lol
<lotuspsychje> gallery app and camera crashing on me
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 ubuntu-touch devel
<lotuspsychje> can you guys fix it?
<michiel81> Is this channel purely for android devices/related problems?
<RAOF> michiel81: All Ubuntu Touch development; that's the phone, tablet, and converged desktop thingies.
<michiel81> So purely Ubuntu Touch? not 14.04?
<RAOF> Well, IIUC we're backporting Unity8 to 14.04 as a development preview tester thingy.
<michiel81> I'm not that familiar with what's going on.
<OrokuSaki> I don't think this is as bad as I thought it would be
<OrokuSaki> I guess with CM11 requiring CAF, this is why?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! :-D
<CRPL> Hello. I have a problem with my Nexus4 - it does not correctly route the audio output to my earpice.
<CRPL> In calls, if I push the speaker button I can hear that person on the loudspeaker, but not on the earpice.
<CRPL> Any hopes on fixing this ?
<JamesTait> That sounds familiar.
<CRPL> Yes, I have the same problem on Android, but I use SoundAbout to re-route my audio.
<JamesTait> In fact, described like that, it sounds like a possible explanation for what happened to me yesterday - I didn't think to try loudspeaker, though.
<CRPL> What component of the Ubuntu Phone does the routing of the audio ?
<JamesTait> I'm not sure, tbh, I don't know much about the workings at that level.  I think pulseaudio is involved somewhere in the pipeline.
<JamesTait> But that sounds like the problem my wife has with her Nexus 4 - she also has to use SoundAbout to get audio routed correctly, we think because the headset detection switch is faulty.
<CRPL> I really want to try to get used to Ubuntu Phone, but without the ... phone function, is not a good choice >D
<CRPL> I'm not really sure if it is hardware issue or software issue
<CRPL> But it will be nice to override it
<JamesTait> Indeed. :)
<CRPL> So, nobody here knows where to debug this ? :(
<JamesTait> CRPL, this also reminds me of a bug on the phone a while back, which got fixed.
<JamesTait> Let me see if I can find that, it might give some pointers.
<CRPL> Thank you.
<pitti> hello everyone
<pitti> is there a programmatic way to unlock the screen on the phone? I'd like to do that in the "setup" script for running click tests, so that one can actually see what's going on
<pitti> I didn't see anything in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing except for "do it manually", but I figure in CI we automatically unlock
<pitti> ogra, vila: ^ perhaps you know?
<JamesTait> CRPL, I'm almost totally failing, so far.  The only piece of information I've found that *might* be useful as a starting point is this mailing list post describing the 13.10 audio stack: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03881.html
<JamesTait> CRPL, it might be outdated by now, though.  If ogra_ is around, he'll probably have a better idea.
<CRPL> For detecting whether a headphone/headset is plugged in or not, PulseAudio now has code for reading that from the Android kernel, through the "switch" interface [1].
<CRPL> So I'll have to wait a little.
<CRPL> On the other hand, where do I adjust the volume of the ringtone ?
<vila> pitti: best best is to try again in #ubuntu-ci-eng when US comes online. There has been *several* attempts to get this right and I've lost track of where it ended up. It's still not at the test level though but part of the device setup prior to the test run.
<JamesTait> CRPL, I think just by using the volume buttons from the home screen.
<pitti> vila: right, I'm fine wiht it being on the device setup
 * vila nods
<pitti> vila: I figured out a way to run powerd-cli in the background (surprisingly complicated), now looking into screen unlocking, and then seeing whether aa-clickhook needs to be run
<CRPL> JamesTait: nothing happends when I push volume buttons :D
<pitti> vila: btw, https://plus.google.com/u/0/107564545827215425270/posts/h3K79htx1i3 :)
<vila> pitti: s\o/
<pitti> vila: looking into some remaining bits of the ssh runner and a manpage for it, then moving to the nova script (that's just reviewing and integrating, jibel already wrote it)
<vila> ack
<JamesTait> CRPL, what about the sound indicator?
<CRPL> JamesTait: My bad. Was working but I was used to visible pop-ups
<JamesTait> CRPL, I thought we had one at one stage, seems to have disappeared again.
<pitti> vila: there's no magic command in the CI airline for that then? I went through phablet-config again, and there's nothing
<mpt> Where should I report bugs about the startup screen? I don’t see a relevant component listed at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers>.
<vila> pitti: I don't think there is *a* magical command, rather, I think it's part of ... phablet-test-run (can't remember the exact name), I've not even sure there is an explicit option for it
<popey> mpt: ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<popey> mpt: feel free to add it to the page ☻
<mpt> popey, the one with the spinning logo and the progress bar?
<mpt> I thought that had only just landed, whereas this screen has been around for weeks
<popey> oh, i thought you meant the first run wizard
<pitti> vila: I don't see it there either
<popey> mpt: i dont know, ricmm will know
<vila> pitti: :-/
<pitti> vila: unless we run the tests with -n to completely disable the shell (unity8)
<pitti> vila: I suppose stopping unity8 would stop the lock screen, but running app tests without unity8 seems a bit unrealistic to me
<CRPL> JamesTait: How can I edit a .conf file in the FileManager ?
<CRPL> or open a file with text editor
<vila> pitti: yeah, seems a bit extreme ;)
<JamesTait> CRPL, I don't know if you can via the GUI, currently.  I've always just used the terminal.
<CRPL> Is there a shortcut to ~tab~ for long filenames ?
<mpt> popey, actually that screen appears only after a system image update … It should appear, but doesn’t, on every startup. So maybe it’s part of system-image and shouldn’t be
<popey> CRPL: in terminal, yes, tap the screen
<CRPL> Thank you.
<vila> pitti: from psivaa : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/utils/host/reboot-and-unlock.sh holds the info
<vila> <psivaa> unity8-autopilot has that util
<CRPL> seems like I can't edit directly the /usr/share/alsa/ucm/apq8064-tabla-snd-card/VoiceCall file
<pitti> vila: ah, /usr/share/unity8/unlock-device -- thanks for pointing out!
<CRPL> JamesTait: is there any way this could be my bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1276901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276901 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [High,Fix released]
<CRPL> I don't understand the term ~hammerhead ootb~
<CRPL> I don't think so; that bug affected all the sound
<CRPL> So, how can I edit /usr/share/alsa/ucm/apq8064-tabla-snd-card/VoiceCall ?
<Tassadar> CRPL: hammerhead is boardname of Nexus 5
<JamesTait> CRPL, hammerhead is Nexus 5.  OOTB is Out Of The Box, i.e. unmodified, stock hardware/software.
<CRPL> Oh, that makes sense :D
<vila> pitti: routing thanks to psivaa ;)
<pitti> psivaa: cheers!
<JamesTait> CRPL, I don't think you'll be able to edit that file under normal circumstances - I think it resides in the read-only part of the system image.
<CRPL> Yes, that's the error (read only fs). That file contains the conflict between Earpiece / Speaker / Headset
<psivaa> pitti: vila: np :)
<JamesTait> CRPL, what version are you running?  I just verified with my Nexus4 running devel r87 that I do get in-call audio through both earpiece and loudspeaker (so it must have beenmy wife's phone having problems yesterday).
<CRPL> One hell of a buggy one :)) ... I installed it today
<CRPL> so I think is the .... last version
<CRPL> The stable version has all the features available ? (especially 3g)
<JamesTait> CRPL, if you open up system settings, at the bottom of the first pane it says "About this phone" - click that, andabout 2/3 of the way down it'll say "OS: Ubuntu XX.YY (rZZ)"
<CRPL> Wait a second to .... debug / restart ... it was frozen
<JamesTait> Meanwhile, I need tea. :)
<CRPL> Ubuntu 14.10
<popey> CRPL: i think he means the rZZ bit
<CRPL> r87
<mpt> Is it just me, or does Ubuntu Touch have no startup screen, except on the first boot when it’s updated?
<CRPL> mpt: I didn't see that either ... I forced-shutdown my phone several times because I thought it was off
<popey> mpt: whats your definition of startup screen?
<mpt> popey, the screen appears between the time that the phone is completely off, and the time that the welcome screen appears.
<popey> mpt: just rebooted my phone and got.. rumble, google logo, slowly rotating ubuntu logo, h
<popey> s/h/welcome screen/
<mpt> I got the Google logo, but not the rotating Ubuntu logo
<mpt> odd
<popey> what version you running?
<popey> r104 here
<mpt> popey, r87 … Nothing more recent show up in updates
<CRPL> mpt: I have r87 and no startup screen either
<mpt> (that! shows! I can’t type this morning)
<popey> mpt: ok, cool, wait for the next promoted image then
<mpt> ok
<sergiusens> pitti: hmmm, wrt to disabling shell; I got a general request from elopio to look into that for running app tests; you guys might want to sync up
<pitti> sergiusens: why do we want to disable the shell for running app tests? don't some things even interact with it and check notifications and the like?
<sergiusens> pitti: for unlocking; there's a python script and some unity8 autopilot 'emulators' that do the unlocking after you enable introspection on it
<pitti> sergiusens: FWIW, it seems we don't run with -n (disable shell) in production, but something calls /usr/share/unity8/unlock-device instead
<sergiusens> pitti: I am not claiming I want it done; just saying elopio was considering it as an option :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: right, psivaa/vila pointed that out now
<pitti> sergiusens: ah, good to know, thanks
<popey> mpt: also, the colour of the new startup rotating logo differs from the colour of the logo you just filed a bug about#
<mpt> Looks like I picked the wrong day to report bugs
<popey> mpt: might be my eyes.. http://imgur.com/HRbQEcm  <- thats the slow spinning boot up animation
<mpt> Aw, I was hoping it would be chartreuse
 * popey googles chartreuse
<CRPL> also in this build, you cannot set 2 alarms
<CRPL> at least on my phone
<CRPL> popey: the stable version offers full functionality ?
<popey> i cant answer that question.
<popey> stable is old, devel is recent, proposed is bleeding edge
<popey> you are on devel
<popey> proposed fixes (and breaks) things in devel & stable
<popey> but only if we know about them, can you reproduce the alarm bug?
<CRPL> Yes. I setup an alarm for 6:45 am, and I wanted to setup another to test it
<CRPL> And the second one dosen't get pinned
<pitti> mvo: when I run "apt-get update" on a freshly installed phone, I get messages like
<pitti> W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<CRPL> or applyed
<pitti> mvo: indeed these don't exist, only *.bz or *.bz2; but I don't see anything obviously wrong in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<pitti> mvo: is that just an artifact of a read-only file system, or some weird bug?
<mvo> pitti: give me a sec to look into this
<CRPL> popey: were you able to replicate that ?
<pitti> mvo: not urgent, I just asked in case you know
<mvo> pitti: it could be that apt does not find a decompressor binary and therefore wants to download the uncompressed version, but that seems dubious
<popey> CRPL: trying
<popey> CRPL: is it a repeating alarm? can you be more specific about what you did?
<CRPL> popey: first one is repeating
<CRPL> second one ... any alarm
<CRPL> popey: it worked now
<popey> works here
<CRPL> but I noticed that when I touched the + sign, my screen goes blank for a fraction of a second, and nothing happends .. and only after touching + sign again it opened the alarm add function
<CRPL> and "please select alarm time in the future" also appeared ..
<CRPL> What if I want to add an alarm for next monday at 1:00 pm
<popey> known issue
<CRPL> And ... how do I delete the alarm I set 2 minutes ago ? >D
<CRPL> oh
<CRPL> swipe it
<CRPL> And it will be also good to disable auto-capitalisation on first letter with some apps like terminal
<CRPL> Does Ubuntu Phone have email (gmail) integration ? (notifications on new mail arrival)
<JamesTait> CRPL, not to my knowledge atm.
<popey> CRPL: terminal bug is also known
<CRPL> At least I have the earpiece - original bug, not duplicated :))
<JamesTait> CRPL, on the face of it, your sound issue sounds like a hardware one to me - r87 is working ootb for most [citation needed] people.
<JamesTait> CRPL, can you share the bug number?
<CRPL> I didn't report it officialy yet ... waiting to confirm it
<CRPL> Is a known bug in Android OEM
<JamesTait> Aha!
<CRPL> JamesTait: how can I temporary restore my backup.ab ?
<CRPL> adb restore backup.ab
<CRPL> ?
<CRPL> Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation.
<JamesTait> CRPL, blimey, now you're testing me. :)  I think that's right, yes, but I haven't done it for so long I can't be sure.
<CRPL> Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation. - but nothing on the phone
<JamesTait> That sounds right.
<CRPL> no prompt on phone
<JamesTait> Except, I'm not sure how you confirm the operation if you're running Ubuntu - exactly.
<CRPL> google is my friend ... :D
<JamesTait> Maybe the phone needs to be in recovery mode?
<CRPL> no adb in recovery mode
<CRPL> i think
<CRPL> I think that I need to flash stock and then adb restore
<njin> hi fellows, I can't understand why at fast oem unlock phone instead to display request  to acceptance of terms get locked with =>FASTBOOT mode... written, is it normal ?
<njin> also terminal still without in working mode (blinking cursor
<mandel> Elleo, do you want to take lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/expose-logger for a spin and let me know if it makes any sense?
<mandel> Elleo, you have a Logger object with an init method that allows you to set the log level to be used by the client lib of the download manager and pass also the file where the logs will be written
<mandel> Elleo, thread safe ofcourse
<Elleo> mandel: okay, will give it a look as soon as I've finished with another issue
<mandel> Elleo, great, ideally this will give you a hand for debugging purposes with the downloads
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, thanks
<njin> retried, at 'adb reboot bootloader, phone still with the '=>FASTBOOT mode..' written in the lower corner instead to show the green Android robot, any hint ?
<davmor2> njin: what are you trying to do?
<njin> davmor2 thanks, i am following the guide to install utouch
<njin> unlocking android device step
<davmor2> njin: do adb reboot bootloader then do sudo fastboot oem unlock
<davmor2> njin: you need the sudo bit in there for fastboot
<njin> how can i set up the sudo bit ?
<davmor2> njin: you just type sudo fastboot oem unlock in the terminal
<davmor2> njin: are you trying to do this from an Ubuntu machine?
<njin> yup, I have already done it but all still locked, terminal with blinking cursor and phone with that written, yup from utopic
<njin> I arrived to a time of 939 seconds
<njin> then decided to hard reboot
<njin> phone is a clone of xperia
<njin> davmor2:^^
<davmor2> njin: I don't know if Ubuntu touch is available for it.  However the oem unlock should work the same way across the board.
<njin> all the steps of the guide are good till this one..
<njin> davmor2: no buttons working, only power off, anyway thaks for the help
<njin> at fastboot devices it reply: mt6572v1_phone	fastboot
<davmor2> njin: so fastboot is working. So now if you Type sudo fastboot oem unlock what happens now?
<njin> davmor2: nothing, cursor still blinking and phone stay as the same with that written in the corner,
<njin> davmor2: previous attempt ( I hard reboot the phone after many time) was ... [sudo] password for njin:
<njin> ...
<njin> FAILED (status read failed (No such device))
<njin> finished. total time: 962.568s
<davmor2> njin: Are you sure the device is actually locked?
<njin> nope..., it is a new cheap phone
<njin> can be it is already unlocked ?
<davmor2> njin: when you boot into android is there an unlocked padlock on the screen at all?
<njin> davemor2: nope, when I boot android it appear the usual locked padlock
<ogra_> then it is not unlocked
<davmor2> njin: it might be that you have to go into a special mode to unlock it.  Have a look online and see if there is any different ways to unlock it
<njin> davmor2, thnaks, i will search then.
<njin> Thanks for the support
<ogra_> which nexus device is that ?
<njin> it is a cubot9+ (chinese clone of experia...)
<njin> c9+
<ogra_> well, then the instructions will not work at all for yu
<njin> agra_ ok, I will google, any hint from you '
<njin> ?
<ogra_> "fastboot oem unlock" is a google invented command that only works on nexus devices
<njin> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> well, "unlock cubot9+ bootloader"
<ogra_> or "rooting cubot9+ phone" or some such
<ogra_> (but even if you unlock, are you sure there is even an ubuntu touch image for that device that works ?)
<njin> ogra_: it is not the best but i can unlock it with root genius 8win tool)
<njin> ogra_: If it go bad no matter...
<davmor2> njin: You don't understand if you won't be able to install the default image using our tools as you phone is not compatible you would need to follow the porting guide to get it installed
<njin> agra_, davmor2. i go to unlock it on win and come back...thanks to both
<njin> davmor2, thanks i will ensure before...
<mhall119> popey: is there a known problem with the gallery in devel images?
<popey> mhall119: can you be more specific?
<mhall119> it won't load
<mhall119> crashes on startup
<popey> i dont have a device running devel right now, asking around
<mhall119> popey: hmm, logs say something about not being able to read image file formats
<ogra_> mhall119, works fine on #87 for me
<ogra_> (which is the latest devel image)
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<mhall119> also some actionmanager errors, shm errors, and binding loop errors
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> wait, i run the originally shipped gallery app here
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm on proposed works fine here
 * ogra_ updates ... lets see if it still works then
<ogra_> mhall119, confirmed ... the update breaks it
<ogra_> popey, sil2100 ^^
<davmor2> ogra_, mhall119, sil2100: D'oh it's because it had specific fixes for Qt5.3 I bet they are not compatible with Qt5.2.1
<ogra_> davmor2, yes
<popey> #87 is still 5.2.1!?
<ogra_> it should have bumped the framework version
<popey> we haven't promoted a 5.3 image yet?
<mhall119> I think so
<davmor2> popey: nope because we had the fall out
<popey> unfortunate
<popey> camera app got a framework bump, gallery didn't
<ogra_> the last promoted image doesnt have -dev2 ....
<mhall119> how did this pass testing?
<popey> mhall119: it wasn't tested on a devel phone
<ogra_> mhall119, by testing against -proposed
<ogra_> we need to include that in the future ...
<mhall119> Yeah
<mhall119> ogra_: can I revert to the image's preinstalled version?
<sil2100> popey: no 5.3 image yet ;/ That's why I said on Friday that the no-promotion state stresses me out
<popey> mhall119: yes...
<sil2100> I hope we'll have a promotion today I guess
<mhall119> How?
<popey> mhall119: one mo
<mhall119> Thanks
<popey> mhall119: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-06-23-100001/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1001_armhf.click
<popey> mhall119: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-06-12-100002/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.996_armhf.click
<popey> grab either of those older ones
<mhall119> popey: ok, I'll need to get my laptop out for this...
<popey> you can wget in terminal
<popey> http://bit.ly/1rPAcTK
<popey> thats a nice short url for it
<mhall119> I'm on the phone terminal atm
<popey> yes
<popey> thats what mean ☻
<popey> wget http://bit.ly/1rPAcTK
<popey> pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.996_armhf.click
<popey> 996 is the one that shipped in the image you have
<mhall119> i am ssh'd to my home server for irssi
<ogra_> file a whishlist bug for tab support !
<popey> get a pen, write down the url, disconnect from irc... etc
<mhall119> what's a "pen"?
<popey> legacy laptop
<mhall119> popey: got it fixed, didn't even need to download anything
<mhall119> just click register the old version
<popey> ahh of course
<popey> neato
<mhall119> what's this PayUI in the store?
<cwayne> mterry: heya, for the life of me i can't get lightdm to pull a conf from /custom, it should be as easy as having a system upstart job that sets XDG_DATA_DIRS, right?
<mterry> cwayne, yeah...  should be.  Let me see your system job
<cwayne> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726655/
<mterry> cwayne, OK, so one problem is that you are using export instead of initctl set-env --global
<cwayne> mterry: i tried that as well, and i got an error
<cwayne> let me find it
<cwayne> mterry: initctl: Not permissible to modify PID 1 job environment
<mterry> cwayne, for testing, you might want to edit /etc/init/lightdm.conf and add an echo for XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mterry> cwayne, oh interesting, is that only allowed in user sessions?  huh
<mterry> yup, it is
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> cwayne, so two options: either the lightdm job needs to set XDG_DATA_DIRS for itself, or you need to change the environment of init in the first place
<mhall119> mandel: how are we coming on the u-d-m docs?
<mandel> mhall119, we have 4 branches for review for them, once they are landed you get a doc package :)
<ogra_> mterry, cant lightdm (or a wrapper) just call "initctl start custom-env" ?
<ogra_> iirc you are running a special cased user session for it, no ?
<ogra_> oh, wait, that was split greeter ... ignore me
<asac> how are scopes started nowadays?
<asac> is that unity starting those processes?
<asac> thostr_: Saviq: ^
<Saviq> asac, the scope registry is spawning them
<asac> interesting name for something that spawns something :
<asac> )
<Saviq> asac, so make sure to have smart-scopes-proxy and scope-registry started, if you're missing scopes
<asac> Saviq: i am not missing scopes .. i am missing a way to install a scope that i have in a click and start that to try it
<Saviq> asac, it's not just spawning them
<asac> and stop it
<Saviq> asac, there's ways to do that
<Saviq> mhr3, can you guide asac ↑?
<ogra_> just like any other click, no ?
<asac> Saviq: i dont need the details right now. just on high level
<asac> 1. install click with scope
<mterry> ogra_, but that wouldn't affect the env of lightdm if the lightdm job started custom-env, eh?
<asac> 2. run XXXX with arguments YYYY
<Saviq> asac, 2. you should be done
<asac> 3. see scope
 * cwayne can verify that click-installed scopes work
<asac> 4. kill or restart scope
<Saviq> asac, is that on your desktop or phone?
<asac> Saviq: phone
<zbenjamin> Saviq: you can tell the scope registry to start and bring a scope to the front?
<ogra_> mterry, well, it wouldnt be able to start it anyway ... that was a thinko ... custom-env is a user session job
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you can go to the scopes scope and look for it
<cwayne> mterry: so could i just do a upstart override, or should I just do an MP to lightdm to set that?
<mterry> ogra_, well we wanted to create a system version of it, yeah.  Because we'd like lightdm to see the custom XDG_DATA_DIRS
<Saviq> asac, what doesn't happen now afaict is that scope-registry does not pick up the newly installed scope unless it's restarted
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ↑
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yeah thats the last state i knew about too, but we actually need a way to tell the registry to bring the scope to the front when i press the "Run" button in the IDE
<mterry> cwayne, I dunno.  How "official" is /custom?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, then not the registry but the shell
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok that would be required too ;)
<cwayne> mterry: it's our officially supported method of customization
<cwayne> so, very?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, I think the right way there would be for the shell to handle scope:/// urls, which we use internally anyway
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and then you'd open that URL via url dispatcher
<asac> Saviq: so right now one needs to restart the shelll after installing the click?
<ogra_> asac, you shouldnt need to
<Saviq> asac, not the shell but scope-registry
<asac> Saviq: how do i do that?
 * ogra_ installed the soundcloud scope yesterday 
<ogra_> didnt have to restart
<asac> really?
<mterry> cwayne, (for touch yeah, but what about Desktop / other flavors which all share lightdm?)  regardless, it still feels "hacky" to have one-off each system job we want to see it.  it sounds like this is the first time this has come up though, so maybe we don't have to do it very often
<asac> ogra_: it just showed up?
<asac> maybe unity crashed for you?
<asac> :)
<mhr3> asac, you don't need to restart anything, installing a scope from the apps store is all that's needed
<ogra_> you have to search for it
<mhr3> asac, it will then show up in the scopes scope
<asac> mhr3: how aobut installing it from the click cli
<asac> does that work too without restart?
<ogra_> asac, thats what i did
<mhr3> asac, same
<mhr3> asac, yes
<mterry> cwayne, I'm leaning toward an override for now, and we can see if that's sufficient or if we'll eventually need to set it in a more general way
<asac> zbenjamin: and we need something else?
<ogra_> search for "soundcloud" in the store ... install it ... search for it on the scopes scope
<asac> zbenjamin: forcing it to be the one shown at front?
<asac> mhr3: so someone is listing for changes to files somewhere and if there is a change restarts the regsitry?
<zbenjamin> asac: yes,  as a developer i want to see my app/scope when i press run
<asac> mhr3: same for removing and updating a scope click?
<mhr3> asac, the registry is watching itself
<asac> zbenjamin: ack, thats the equiv of "to-front" i guess
<asac> mhr3: nice
<zbenjamin> asac: yes
<asac> mhr3: any trick scope X to the front through a cli?
<cwayne> mterry: well we could have it check for the existence of /custom first before it's set.. but most everything else is take care of with the session job that does that
<mhr3> asac, ehm?
<asac> mhr3: i have installed scope X
<asac> mhr3: now i want to see it on my screen without having to touch the screen
<asac> mhr3: so basically unity-cli --show-scope X
<asac> :)
<mhr3> asac, nope, you do have to touch it
<asac> mhr3: who would have to implement such a feature if we wanted that?
<mhr3> asac, just simulate the touches?
<asac> or maybe after installing/updating a scope we want to always go to that scope?
<asac> mhr3: nah. please not. that doesnt sound right :)
<mhr3> neither does implementing test-only features :P
<asac> any other ideas?
<asac> its not test only
<asac> well
<mhr3> it is
<asac> yes, but its an essential feature
<mhr3> you wouldn't want to open that up to confined apps
<asac> for a large user group we are targetting
<asac> make dveloping scopes and running them easy and convenient
<asac> yes, you only want to allow that to happen from adb
<mhr3> that's what the sdk integration with unity-scope-tool is for
<asac> through adb
<asac> mhr3: thats a tool on the host or on the target?
<mhr3> host
<asac> mhr3: that thing seems to be something different
<asac> mhr3: like a complete test environment running on your host
<mhr3> yes, that's how you develop a scope
<asac> mhr3: is the idea we ship that as well on the phone so you can get a test environment to iterate on your scopes?
<mhr3> no
<asac> so whats our story to iterate and test your scope on the phone? is that a non-story?
<asac> meaning: explicitely decided that devs only iterate on desktop?
<mhr3> pretty much, you click deploy and that installs the scope on the phone, then it's up to you
<asac> mhr3: who owns the story how we develop scopes?
<asac> from high level i mean
<asac> thostr? bzoltan?
<mhr3> thostr_
<asac> ok thanks
<thostr_> asac: I only own parts of the story
<asac> zbenjamin: do we have other SDK main user stories that have no device/emulator story similar to scope?
<thostr_> asac: we already had a longer discussion with Pat about hte dev story, VP is following that up
<asac> thostr_: fwiw, i sensed that
<zbenjamin> asac: the helpers
<asac> helpers?
<asac> zbenjamin: whats helpers?
<zbenjamin> asac: they are small helper applications that give the app a way to have background tasks, like push helper for example
<asac> thostr_: yeah, me being here is kid of part of that thread
<asac> kind
<zbenjamin> asac: thats pretty much all i know, other than that they are almost not debuggable/startable because they are triggered by the system
<asac> thostr_: lets move that discussion for later/elsewhere
<thostr_> asac: yes
<asac> zbenjamin: ok, but i doubt we have no real "integarted dev story for those at tall?
<zbenjamin> asac: no we are still ironing out how we want to integrate them into the process
<zbenjamin> asac: means there is zero support yet
<michiel81> Anyone here familiar with installing touch controllers in 14.04 LTS?
<bregma> michiel81, what sort of touch controllers?
<michiel81> USB - resistive
<michiel81> Hid/vid 1bfd:3050
<michiel81> lsusb shows 'touchpack'
<bregma> michiel81, is this a new device (as in, may not have in-kernel device drivers)?
<michiel81> but it seems to be recognised as a 'tablet input' so i tried adding it to hidusb
<michiel81> well i got it to 'register input' but i can't get it to calibrate
<bregma> are you talking to it directly or through X11?
<michiel81> yeah
<michiel81> added the calibration coords to 10-evdev.conf but it doesn't do anything
<michiel81> Installed xinput calibrator
<michiel81> used modprobe -r hidusb and added 'quirks' manually
<michiel81> and when i was able to display the contents/settings from /dev/input/event2 and event3 (forgot the command something with dmesg?)
<michiel81> it showed 'tablet input' which it is not
<bregma> what does xinput show the device as?
<michiel81> HID TOUCH HID Touch Panel
<michiel81> It started showing that twice after the modprobe
<michiel81> id 13/14
 * ogra_ thinks this conversation rather belongs to #ubuntu-x ... not really phone related
<michiel81> i disabled id13 using xinput disable id=13
<bregma> ogra_, this channel used to be the Ubuntu touch input support channel, there's lots of docs out there that still convey that
<michiel81> Ogra, i asked everywhere else and they all pointed me here :P
<ogra_> bregma, right, we usually redirect people to ubuntu-x though ... since it isnt the touchscreen for X11 channel anymore
<michiel81> i'm just happy to get a reply :)
<michiel81> oh ok
<michiel81> I can also try there, i'm open to suggestions
<michiel81> it seems to be a hard problem to solve.
<michiel81> Btw when i use xinput test 14 it does show input and 'button release 1' messages
<bregma> well, I'll just suggest setting up a matching rule in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d for MatchUSBID "1bfd:3050" and trick x.org into recognizing it as an evdev device, and see what happens
<michiel81> And how do i do that exactly?
<bregma> then, I guess, take the conversation over to #ubuntu-x
<bregma> take a look at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf -- add another stanza
<michiel81> rebooting now let's see what happens :)
<michiel81> i'll check in ubuntu-x see if they have an idea. Thank you.
<bregma> elopio, was it you I was talking to in Malta about integrating some Unity 7 and Unity 8 desktop tests?
<elopio> bregma: yes. Hi.
<bregma> elopio, cool, I'm just trying to get plans sorted
<michiel81> Well i did add the MatchUSBID to the 10-evdev.conf but didn't do much
<mhall119> yay image promotion!
<mhall119> r105, here I come
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ is upgrading too 
<ogra_> getting us the gallery-app back
<elopio> bregma: I'm the QA guy assigned to unity. So please let me know how can I help with the testing plan and implementation.
<ogra_> (i'm so curious about the rotation sensor fixes ... battery life should be lots and lots better with it )
 * mhall119 is downloading the upgrade from a Microsoft store's wifi :)
<ogra_> lol
<mhall119> we have image signing, right?
<ogra_> show them how it is done right :)
<ogra_> yes
<mhall119> they're doing a free code camp with their Kodu environment, my son's taking it
<mhall119> I'm sitting in the back working :)
<ogra_> "working"
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> yup, on IRC and social media all day, that's me working :)
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> ironically, I'm also working on our own programmer training material
<ogra_> heh
<dpm> hi robru, what are the next steps in getting the qtdeclarative packages from silo 3 uploaded?
<robru> dpm, once they have passed the acceptance criteria, somebody needs to mark 'testing: done' in the spreadsheet
<robru> dpm, and then I upload them
<dpm> robru, ah, thanks. What's the acceptance criteria?
<robru> dpm, I dunno, but presumably you have to confirm that this bug is really fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1303746 ;-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Fix released]
<mhall119> the new user setup screens are nice :)
<dpm> robru, and who does the testing? I've tested the packages from the silo and I can confirm they fix the bug, but I'm not too familiar with the process or what else needs to be tested
<robru> dpm, so typically you coordinate this with whoever is listed as the lander for this landing. in this case that's pmcgowan, mzanetti, and rsalveti. I'm not sure why I put my own name on that one
<rsalveti> dpm: if you tested, move it to tested and ask someone to land
<dpm> robru, rsalveti, thanks, I can do that. I did test it and it fixed the bug, I just wasn't sure what else would need to be tested
<dpm> let me test again with image 105
<robru> dpm, yeah theoretically there should be some kind of document that explains what manual and automatic tests can be run to ensure that the new version does not introduce any new regressions, but I don't know where that document is or if it even exists for this particular package.
<mzanetti> dpm: right.. what was the outcome of the app install problem?
<dpm> mzanetti, let me update to image 105 and try again
<mzanetti> dpm: I didn't set it to "testing done" because of that
<dpm> ok
<taiebot> I am testing r105 and i found a bug the keyboard does not come up in the search bar in the dash
<bballguy44> Hi. Is it possible to apply real time patches to ubuntu 14.04 without rebuilding the kernel?
<ogra_> taiebot, did you get the new welcome wizard  ?
<taiebot> Yes but it hangs when it set the two wifi and did not see the last two messages as i was pressing skip few times. it just jumped to reboot.
<taiebot> I am not able to raise the keyboard in any app. :-(
<ogra_> it should come up after ~45seconds (there is a bug with the welcome screen, davmor2 can point you to it)
<taiebot> ogra: after reboot its ok.
<ogra_> right, most likely the same bug
<ogra_> taiebot, bug 1335917 FYI
<ubot5> bug 1335917 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard takes approximately 45 second to appear after the welcome screen run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335917
<taiebot> Am i the only one seeing Mundefined in the photo of some of my contacts in the messaging app?
<cwayne> mterry: this what you had in mind? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-session/custom-xdg-data/+merge/225051
<mterry> cwayne, sure, could work
<mterry> a little hard coded...  but since it's a touch-specific ting, that's fine
<mterry> cwayne, it works for you this way?
<cwayne> mterry: yerp
<robru> dpm, so what's the scoop? is silo 3 good to go?
<cwayne> ogra_: got a sec for a quick MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-session/custom-xdg-data/+merge/225051
<ogra_> cwayne, approved
<dpm> robru, it seems so, I asked popey if he could test it for me, and it works for him. My device seems to have unrelated troubles upgrading to image 105 (I'm using dualboot), but I tested the fix last week. I had another issue with downloading apps from the store, but popey could not reproduce it
<dpm> robru, I'd add what I've just said as a comment, but I cannot edit the spreadsheet
<taiebot> Anyone seeing this with messaging app ? http://uppix.com/f-bug53b1940e0016e3d6.png
<taiebot> I am talking about the Mundefined on the picture.
<ogra_> taiebot, nope ... i only get the initials there
<cwayne> ogra_: thanks :)
<ogra_> taiebot, file a bug ... might be translation related
<ogra_> (the "M" is correct ... "undefined" isnt
<ogra_> )
<taiebot> Weird because the contact app is ok
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1335927
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335927 in messaging-app "Picture is displaying initials + undefined" [Undecided,New]
<robru> dpm, oh ok thanks, I'll add you on the spreadsheet and do the release then, thanks
<popey> davmor2: if you have 5 mins can you help me review https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<popey> (nexus status link above)
<popey> i reviewed it last week and i think it's already pretty up to date
<davmor2> popey: I'll give it go after tea
<dobey> so, has anyone ported synergy to mir yet? so i can run a synergy client on my phone
<taiebot> Will oxide get adblock support ? webbrowser experience on UT is great but it is so different than my pc. I am always suprised (annoyed) to see so many ads on websites.
<cwayne> cgoldberg: hey, i released my aros app to the store if you wanna try it out.. it's still got issues obviously, but it at least works for the simple stuff
<cgoldberg> cwayne, sweet.. i'll install tonight :)
<mterry> tedg, I'm seeing problems with dbus-test-runner and fakeroot.  That sounds like an issue that has been run into in the past?
<thomi> tedg: Do you know who's working on reducing app startup times?
<AskUbuntu_> What happened to the Ubutu Touch Browser address box? | http://askubuntu.com/q/490126
<knott_rays> can you put ubuntu touch into geeksphone revolution?
<Beldar> knott_rays, THe channel header has links to phones and tablets known to work.
<knott_rays> there is no information about it
<knott_rays> what is the cheapest ubuntu touch phone?
<sarnold> if you can find a used nexus 4 it ought not be too expensive..
<dobey> knott_rays: i don't think the prices have been announced for the meizu and bq phones yet. if you want a phone now, which you can run ubuntu touch on, the google nexus 4 is the only officially supported phone
<knott_rays> okay
<knott_rays> i think that if it would work with geeksphone revolution, i'd go with that one instead..
<dobey> knott_rays: feel free to port it then
<knott_rays> uff..
<knott_rays> never ported anything, but i'll try..
<knott_rays> ..if i even get the phone
<knott_rays> it has an intel atom processor in it..
<knott_rays> what might be the average battery life..?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-01
<MacSlow> veebers, thomi: hey folks... did you have a chance to read my mail about tap_object() troubles yet?
<veebers> Hey MacSlow o/
<veebers> MacSlow: I've had the chance to read it, but I haven't had the chance to dig into it
<veebers> MacSlow: Are you able to supply an further error messages etc.?
<thomi> MacSlow: hey, veebers is 'the autopilot guy' these days - I'll help him out if he needs it, but it does look like we'd need at least a traceback in order to diagnose it
<MacSlow> veebers, sadly not... all I can say I stated in the email... objects are created and visible, but tap_object() does not have any effect. I'll can provide a console-output of running just the notification ap-test in question.
<MacSlow> thomi, ah ok... :) thanks for the update
<MacSlow> veebers, thomi: one minute...
<thomi> MacSlow: ahh, so the test doesn't error, but it doesn't do what you want?
<MacSlow> veebers, thomi: just doing a fresh build of all involved pieces
<veebers> MacSlow: Am I able to build this on Trusty or do I need Utopic?
<MacSlow> veebers, I'm on utopic
<veebers> MacSlow: cool, I had assumed so :-) Can you run the test with the flag -vv and pastebin the results please?
<MacSlow> veebers, I've no trusty-based system anymore
<MacSlow> veebers, wilco
<MacSlow> veebers, so... autopilot -vv run bla.test ?!
<veebers> MacSlow: autopilot run -vv . . .
<parzzix> Hello everyone, what is the best device to throw Ubuntu on..phone or tablet doesn't  matter. I just want best experience...thanks
<MacSlow> veebers, ok
<sarnold> parzzix: probably a nexus 4
<veebers> MacSlow: I'm just getting my Utopic machine up-to-date && building unity etc.
<MacSlow> veebers, there you go pastebin.ubuntu.com/7729153
<veebers> MacSlow: cheers
<veebers> MacSlow: That log shows that it's attempting to tap at location "Tapping at: 1879,609" (line 98) does that sound about right?
<veebers> MacSlow: I need to grab something to eat, I'll be back in a little bit. I have my U machine building etc. so will be able to poke around.
<parzzix> thanks sarnold
<veebers> if you're not here when I get back I'll email any details that I come up with
<MacSlow> veebers, yeah... it's on my desktop (some 3968x1152 ) so that's why the odd x/y-coordinates
<MacSlow> veebers, bon apetit... I'll try to stay awake as long as possible :)
<veebers> MacSlow: heh cheers. It looks like it might take ~20 to download updates branches and build etc. I can take a look today and email you an update over your night. I have a handful of stuff to keep me busy at the moment too
<MacSlow> veebers, ok... I really need to get back to sleep :) thanks in advance!
<MacSlow> veebers, looking forward to your findings... good night!
<veebers> MacSlow: nw, hopefully I have some good news for you tomorrow
<veebers> MacSlow: rest well o/
<MacSlow> veebers, :)
<josharenson> Anyone ever get FolderListModel working on ubuntu touch? I cant get it to list files/folders any lower than the root directory (/opt/pkg_name)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Second Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<mandel> Elleo, do you have an example I can use to debug the segfault
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, just a sec, think I might have it working outside the browser
<Elleo> mandel: which'd save you having to grab a giant oxide package
<mandel> Elleo, that would be great
<Elleo> mandel: right, seems its reproducable with even a very simple app; it's just that qmlscene hangs rather than segfaulting so I don't think I noticed it with my previous external test: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/udmcrash.tar.gz
<mandel> Elleo, perfect, I'll get it fix in no time
<Elleo> mandel: with the package from jenkins build 36 it all runs fine and will get a download id, but with the ones from build 41 it hangs at "Beginning download..." (when calling the download() function on the single download)
<AskUbuntu_> Problems installing Touch Controller - Ubuntu 14.04 LTS | http://askubuntu.com/q/490275
<sil2100> ricmm: hi! So, I see there's a branch of yours for platform-api in landing 007 for the autopilot dbus issues - I remember Sergio mentioning that the papi part needs some love before this can land
<sil2100> ricmm: any progress on that?
<ricmm> sil2100: sergio was going to test a change for me
<ricmm> waiting on that
<pitti> do we have some documentation about /cache/recovery/ubuntu_commands ? there's nothing in the wiki
<pitti> from what I've heard, there's some "wipe" command which deletes all installed click apps, home dir, etc.
<pitti> I'd like to use that to reset a phone to a virgin state after running a test, without having to do a full reinstall
<pitti> or asked differently, what's the recommended way to wipe a device without reinstalling it?
<AskUbuntu_> how to touch ubuntu for HTC 3Devo | http://askubuntu.com/q/490277
<mandel> Elleo, can you give me a small hand?? Any idea why this docs would not be generated => http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/expose-logger/view/head:/src/downloads/qml/logger.cpp
<mandel> Elleo, I think everything is ok
<Chipaca> does anybody know how i can get the .desktop file given an app id?
<Elleo> mandel: okay, will take a look now
<mandel> Elleo, thx
<mardy> pete-woods: hi! I just saw your MP about the youtube account
<mardy> pete-woods: what will use it?
<pete-woods> mardy: yes, the youtube scope (doesn't exist in distro yet)
<pete-woods> but I wanted to get this started early
<pete-woods> mardy: we will also need to activate the youtube API in our google account (But I don't know who to ask about this)
<pete-woods> "message": "Access Not Configured. Please use Google Developers Console to activate the API for your project."
<pete-woods> mardy: https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube - if you're interested (but haven't pushed the auth code yet)
<mardy> pete-woods: we shouldn't follow this approach; the key in the .provider file should have as few permissions as possible, or the risk of having it abused and then revoked is too big
<mardy> pete-woods: the youtube scope should register its own application key
<mvo> Chipaca: for click packages or for "normal" ones?
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, that also works for me
<pete-woods> mardy: what does this mean for the MR? do I provide the different key in the .service file?
<mardy> pete-woods: I guess that the main target here is ubuntu touch?
<mvo> Chipaca: if click and the desktop hook is in use there will be a symlink in ~/.cache/upstart-app-launch/desktop/${id}.desktop
<pete-woods> mardy: for the moment, yes, until covergance and all that
<mardy> pete-woods: OK, and the scope will be preinstalled on the image?
<pete-woods> mardy: I think so, yes
<mardy> pete-woods: then I'd recommend shipping the .service file with the click package
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, that works for me
<Elleo> mandel: qdoc doesn't seem to like the lvl parameter type being defined as "Logger::Level", just as "Level" it generates the docs for that fine; not sure why it's not generating docs for the enum though
<Elleo> mandel: will continue to look at that
<mardy> pete-woods: we have a click hook for that, so that the .service file will end up in ~/.local/share/accounts/services/, where libaccounts will pick it up
<Chipaca> mvo: I don't know, at the point of needing the .desktop file, whether it is one or the other
<mandel> Elleo, thx, I really appreciate it
<Chipaca> mvo: I'll look in there
<Chipaca> mvo: hm, I don't have a ~/.cache/upstart-app-launch
<mvo> Chipaca: this is on a desktop system?
<Chipaca> mvo: phone
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, so now I need to speak to someone in IS (whoever owns the google account) to get them to create a new youtube application?
<mvo> Chipaca: ups, sorry - its nowdays called ubuntu-app-launch
<Chipaca> d'oh, i knew that :)
<mvo> :)
<mardy> pete-woods: yes, but it's best if you create one yourself first (and you test it), so that you can guide them through and tell what permissions are needed (there are hundreds, it can be confusing)
<pete-woods> mardy: yes, I have already got my own application for testing :) do you by any chance know who to talk to on the IS end?
<Chipaca> grr, still getting "could not find the desktop file for 'com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.5.73.desktop'"
<Chipaca> this requires lunch.
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, so I have created a service file for my own youtube application, where would I expect to see this in the accounts UI?
<pete-woods> it's possible also that I don't know what I'm doing with the service file :)
<pete-woods> mardy: should I be adding my own provider in addition to service for youtube? or should I refer to 'google' as the provider?
<mardy> pete-woods: I think it's better if you refer to "google"
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, so if I do that, and provide different client ID and client secret, how does that all work, do I expect another entry in the list off account types in the user interface?
<mardy> pete-woods: to install your service file, add a hook like this: "account-service": your-file-name
<pete-woods> mardy: I understand the hooks part, I'm just testing this on the desktop by manually creating service files at the moment
<mardy> pete-woods: no, this won't add a new provider to the list
<pete-woods> mardy: so how does the user actually use the youtube service type?
<pete-woods> I realise these are pretty basic questions, I just don't understand the workflow of the service types
<mardy> pete-woods: there will be a way in the unity UI to ask the user whether he authorizes the scope to use his google account
<mardy> pete-woods: if the user gives the authorization, the scope will see that the account service becomes enabled
<mardy> pete-woods: and at any time, the user can go to the System Settings->Accounts, click on the google account, and enable/disable the youtube scope
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, but surely if there are different account credentials for youtube, vs. gmail, the user is going to have to log-in more than once?
<mardy> pete-woods: no, I don't think that the user will have to login twice, but even if that should be the case, we'll support it
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, well if you say that'll work, I'll just try do it then
<pete-woods> I guess I don't understand oauth well enough to understand how we can use two different client_ids (one for the provider, one for the service) and not need two log-ins
<pete-woods> at any rate I have a new youtube.provider and youtube.service working for the moment
<mardy> pete-woods: we cache the cookies, per-account, so the user generally logs in just once, until the cookies expire
<pete-woods> okay, but surely if I need to auth against the new youtube application you have asked me to create, that it a separate oauth workflow than the main "google" provider, right?
<Wellark> Saviq: are we close to land the suru theme?
<Saviq> Wellark, closer then ever, yes (like today)
<mardy> pete-woods: yes, the user will be presented with a webview containing the google page where he needs to accept your application
<pete-woods> okay, I hadn't realised that multiple oauth applications with different secrets could be authorised at once
<Wellark> Saviq: oh, sweet. there are couple of icons I need from suru. so I can start preparing a branch.
<Saviq> Wellark, silo 004 is there for your testing pleasure
<Elleo> mandel: I'm starting to think that qdoc might not generate enum docs for qml output; it looks like in content-hub we explicitly listed the enum entries in a \qmltype block, e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/import/Ubuntu/Content/contentscope.cpp
<mandel> Elleo, ok, and the other issue was related to Logger::Level, correct?
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, just specifying that as "Level" makes qdoc happy though
<mandel> Elleo, awesome, thx for taking the time
<Elleo> no worries
<Elleo> any progress on that crash? my VMs been dropping in and out a bit, so I might have missed something
 * Laney stabs
<Laney> satoris: o hai
<satoris> Hello.
<Laney> Are there any NM logs?
<Laney> I turned the hotspot on but my laptop sees it not
<satoris> Did you enable it on the device or on desktop?
<Laney> device
<satoris> (Some hardware is not able to do adhoc networks, I'm told.)
<Laney> Also Unity 8 seems to have gone away or something now
<Laney> Black Screen of Woe and Misery
<Laney> I see - this is a Nexus 4
<satoris> I tested it on the desktop with a USB wifi dongle. It works and I can join it with my laptop and it relays traffic. Did not test on the device because I don't have cellular data on the SIM atm.
<Laney> Is there a way to tell if it's going to work or not?
<Laney> And hide the option if so
<satoris> As far as I know that is a kernel/driver issue. NM at least won't tell you.
<satoris> If the call to enable hotspot fails, it should print an error message to stdout/stder..
<satoris> Wellark: is the above correct?
<mardy> alecu: hi! So, the reason why you want to raise the OA window, is it to create a new U1 account?
<satoris> Also, it may take a while for the adhoc network to show up on your laptop. I don't think it scans all that often.
<Laney> can I look for something in nmcli dev list?
<alecu> mardy: right, when the user wants to purchase some app, but is not logged into u1, the click scope opens that url
<mardy> alecu: cool, then we have a way to do it more directly: that is we can already redirect the user to the U1 creation phase
<alecu> mardy: sounds great
<alecu> mardy: is that done via qml or also via urls?
<mardy> alecu: please have a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798
<mardy> alecu: QML, but there's an equivalent Qt C++ API
<alecu> mardy: what is applicationId used for?
<alecu> mardy: (I would be calling this from a scope, which technically has no ui)
<alecu> applicationId: "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders"
<mardy> alecu: right, let me think, maybe that's not exacly the thing you need
<mardy> alecu: that applicationId tells us which application is making the request, and should be authorized to use the account
<alecu> ah, right
<mardy> alecu: I can make it work, with some minor changes, but I'll soon be on holidays so it won't happen soon
<mardy> alecu: so, for the time being, the best thing is if you leave both applicationId and providerId empty
<cwayne> mardy: ping :)
<mardy> alecu: that means that the OA panel will start like now, and not already starting on the U1 creation
<mardy> cwayne: I'm not here, I'm not here!!! ;-)
<mardy> cwayne: hi :-)
<cwayne> :P
<satoris> Hmm, retried it with my setup and it works.
<alecu> mardy: at least the system settings window will not be shown, right?
<cwayne> mardy: was just curious -- what's the plan for allowing access to OA within scopes, like is there a snap-decision that pops up and asks to grant access?
<mardy> alecu: correct
<alecu> mardy: great, thanks.
<Laney> satoris: ah
<mardy> cwayne: to be honest, I don't remember; we had a conference call some time ago, but I don't remember what was the final design
<Laney> Failed to start adhoc network: "Device not managed by NetworkManager or unavailable"
<cwayne> mardy: i don't either, that meeting was like 6am for me :P
<mardy> thostr_: do you remember, what was the plan to authorize scopes to use accounts? ^
<satoris> Laney: ok, so the question then becomes why does that happen or why does NM not think it is managing that device.
<Laney> satoris: yup
<Laney> satoris: Do you get the same?
<Laney> BTW I don't have any data there either but I expected to at least be able to see the network
<satoris> Laney: on the desktop no.
<Laney> Do you have a phone?
<satoris> Yes.
<Laney> You should be able to reproduce the same there
<satoris> Phone flashing time. Again.
<kgunn> dobey: hey...i think you are ok to skip my meeting
<kgunn> seems ted already met with security guys ahead of time last week
<Wellark> Laney, satoris: what was the question again?
<Wellark> Laney: what does "nmcli d" say to you ?
<Wellark> when you get that "Device not managed by NetworkManager"
<thostr_> alecu: cwayne: mardy: IIRC the idea was to launch the OA plugin as trusted helper from dash (settings)
<thostr_> for time being we can simply invoke the OA plugin
<mterry> robru, so since the adb change, phablet-shell gives me "Permission denied (publickey)".  I did re-enable adb, but still getting that.  Is there a setup step I'm missing now?
<thostr_> pete-woods can comment on this as he is already using OA for vimeo and youtube scope
<mardy> thostr_: OK, but when should we launch the plugin?
<thostr_> mardy: when the scope calls it?
<pete-woods> thostr_, mardy: we need to be able to make it optional
<pete-woods> we don't want the signon ui appearing as soon as you try and use the scope
<pete-woods> the user needs to have the option of launching it
<Laney> Wellark: ah, that's interesting
<Laney> I had wifi off
<Laney> that was the problem, now I see it
<Laney> it's greyed out in nm-applet
<dobey> kgunn: ok
<mandel> Elleo, moving with the crash I think I got it, rebuilding and will test on the phone
<Elleo> mandel: excellent, thanks
<mardy> pete-woods, thostr_: yes, that was actually my question: whether OA should pop up as soon as the scope is loaded, or upon some explicit action from the user
<pete-woods> mardy: what we're looking for is for there to be a 'login nag' somewhere in the scope ui / dash that when clicked will send you to the login
<pitti> vila, ev_, fginther: autopkgtest released with click+adb+nova etc. support, check http://www.piware.de/ for details :)
<pitti> vila: I suppose we should talk soon about the next steps/
<pitti> ?
<vila> pitti: yes, before or after Friday ? ;-D
<pitti> vila: rather before; my relationship with my beloved French colleagues might suffer a bit after Friday :)
<vila> hehe, naaaah
<pitti> vila: so, not today any more, but if you want, pretty much any time from tomorrow morning on is good for me
<vila> pitti: well, next step is to use a more recent version of adt-run in the test runner aiming for the existing tests to pass (they use libpng and already provide different results for precise and saucy)
<pitti> vila: perhaps you want to play around with this a bit first
<vila> pitti: yeah, I think it's on my plate, need to clean it up a bit first and check with fginther for priorities
<vila> pitti: but we can talk tomorrow briefly to make sure we're still on the same page
<pitti> vila: *nod*
<alesage> is there a --bootstrap equivalent for flashing dual-boot?  I'm aware of the 'delete Ubuntu data' option
<dobey> anyone around familiar with std::thread ?
<AskUbuntu_> Problem with QtWebkit and QML in PyQt5 App Ubuntu for Devices (Ubuntu Touch) | http://askubuntu.com/q/490474
<AskUbuntu_> how to read text message that resides on it like windows with sony Ericsson wireless manager | http://askubuntu.com/q/490488
<AskUbuntu_> What is probability of porting ART to Ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/490536
<ahayzen> bfiller, ping
<bfiller> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> bfiller, hey i'm one of the music-app devs just trying to figure out this content-hub integration...
<ahayzen> bfiller, so firstly i'm correct in saying we are only a destination?
<bfiller> ahayzen: yes, for now anyway
<ahayzen> bfiller, then if i do get any code going, how can i test it on my device?
<bfiller> ahayzen: there is a hub-exporter example that you can have export music
<bfiller> one sec
<ahayzen> bfiller, oh this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<ahayzen> oh no not that
<bfiller> ahayzen: same with hub-exporter
<ahayzen> bfiller, ok thanks
<bfiller> np
<ahayzen> and now to figure out how to do this :)
<bfiller> ahayzen: you can look at gallery-app and address-book too for examples
<bfiller> they do it
<ahayzen> cool
<ahayzen> bfiller, do you have any idea what the urls will look like? i assume similar to the UriHandler? so file:///path/to/music.flac ?
<bfiller> ahayzen: not sure
<ahayzen> bfiller, so ~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter  is exporting images, how do change it to export music? i've added a listelement linked to a mp3 file i bundled but the only apps i could 'open with' was the gallery? is there something else i need to change?
<ahayzen> bfiller, ah contentType: ContentType.Pictures ... probably that ;)
<ahayzen> bfiller, when you state 'the music-app is invoked and it's content-hub handler is called. it will simply store the downloaded file in the ~/Music directory and then probably either show the song detail page or just the main list of music' ... does that mean we will have to move the file to ~/Music or will the url already be within ~/Music?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-02
<sarnold> what's the tag to add to a bug to make sure it shows up on the phone radar?
<sarnold> I added 'r106' because the bug exists in that image but somehow I doubt that's sufficient
<jppiiroinen> morning
<satoris> dednick: do you know what's the correct QML incantation to QDBusActionGroup to get the value of an indicator action (basically the value of Describe in org.gtk.Actions)?
<dednick> satoris: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Components/VolumeControl.qml#L29
<satoris> dednick: that calls the "activate" method, I need Describe and its return value is kind of funky.
<dednick> satoris: by "value" do you mean the action state?
<satoris> Yes. Specifically, the state of "wifi.enable" in the network indicator.
<satoris> D-feet gives the return value of (True, '', [True]).
<dednick> satoris: well I don't know how, specifically, the wifi state is stored, but the state can be retrieved by action("actionName").state
<dednick> satoris: the QDBusActionGroup::action returns a QStateAction object, which has a state property
<satoris> Ok, trying.
<satoris> Hmmm, trying to access the state property returns undefined...
<dednick> satoris: what about action("wifi.enable").valid ?
<satoris> Undefined as well.
<dednick> satoris: can you pastbin the code you're using?
<dednick> as far as i remember, it should never be undefined.
<satoris> Got it working now but it returns false even though d-feet says it is true.
<satoris> Specifically, valid is false but state is undefined.
<satoris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7735550/
<satoris> If you want to test it on the desktop, you need to run "start indicator-network" first.
<dednick> satoris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7735590/
<dednick> satoris: need to call start.
<satoris> Trying ...
<satoris> Yes! Now it works. Thanks.
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone-reset
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy I Forgot Day! :-D
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone-reset
<seb128> mpt, do you understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1162034 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1162034 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No way to correct date and time" [High,Fix released]
<satoris> dednick: more troubles. If I use actionGroup.ActionObject.state in a text: attribute with ternary operator it works but "visible: actionGroup.actionObject.state" produces an Unable to assign [undefined] to bool. I'm assuming this has something to do with the start() thing.
<seb128> mpt, oh, ignore that, it was an old bug and Laney just closed it
<mpt> Yay for closing old bug reports
<Laney> mpt: Cimi: That's a general GTK behaviour AIUI
<pete-woods> dbarth_: hi, I'm told you might be able to help me with adding a new "application" to our google developer account
<Laney> up/down arrow keys have the same behaviour
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407242
<ubot5> Gnome bug 407242 in Widget: GtkRange "Unexpected behavior of GtkScale widgets controled by keyboard" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pete-woods> I was originally going to add the youtube permission to the main google provider, but mardy told me the best thing to do would be to have someone register a new application on our account, with different keys
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> wrong channel
<dednick> satoris: "visible: actionGroup.actionObject.valid ? actionGroup.actionObject.state : false"
<dbarth_> pete-woods: you need IS for that, but i can accompany the process if that helps
<satoris> dednick: yes, thanks.
<pete-woods> dbarth_: okay thanks, that makes sense, is there someone in particular to speak to?
<dbarth_> pete-woods: let me check my logs
<pete-woods> dbarth_: thanks!
<matv1> how weird is this. the w does not appear when I type it in the terminal app
<matv1> just the w
<matv1> seeing is believing
<matv1> does that make sense to anyone
<matv1> it does however appear when the next character is typed
<popey> matv1: change font size, see if it still happens
<matv1> sweet!
<matv1> i will update the manual :)
<matv1> popey can you explain?
<popey> matv1: did that fix it?
<matv1> yes it did, sory
<matv1> i was being a cynic
<popey> super
<matv1> popey it looks like any fontsize under 18 hides the w
<popey> matv1: could you file a bug pls? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bugs
<popey> oh there already is one
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1214126
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1214126 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Text disappears when typing certain characters" [Medium,Confirmed]
<matv1> oh okay so its there already
<duflu> Why does the N4 turn itself on?
<duflu> It keeps doing so without my knowledge and uses up its battery before I notice :S
<ogra_> duflu, how do you mean ?
<duflu> ogra_: I mean it's either off or dead (no battery left). I can't turn it on at all. Then once it's fully charged it's also booted
<ogra_> duflu, do you mean not properly going to deep sleep ?
<duflu> I mean from fully off (hold power button). That might be deep sleep?
<ogra_> the power button event is intercepted ... it triggers a reboot
<ogra_> iirc you can "sudo halt" to shut it down completely
<matv1> popey it was an old one so i did give it a +1
<duflu> ogra_: OK, I'll pay more attention in future. Though this time it was completely drained/off and still decided to boot itself after charging
<ogra_> (there is a bug open somewhere for a shutdown dialog that should pop up instead of just rebooting on long press)
<popey> ogra_: i can shut my n4 down
<popey> just hold button, it doesnt reboot
<popey> i do it all the time.
<ogra_> popey, oh, if you hold it for very long, yeah
<popey> a few seconds, yeah
<popey> then press again to boot
<ogra_> 3 sec means reboot ... 10 sec is a HW poweroff iirc
<duflu> I wonder where all the electrons go :)
<popey> nope
<ogra_> duflu, wlan and modem have binary blobs ... both hold a wakelock open and both are uncontrollable for us :(
<popey> just held for 3 seconds and it powered off
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<ogra_> i thought it should reboot
<ogra_> but right, same here
<duflu> ogra_: Aha. So the power goes into a little bit of radio plus heat I guess
<duflu> It's usually drained when I grab it off the shelf
<ogra_> duflu, well, it keeps parts of the system active too ...
<popey> ogra_: is it possible to switch channel from proposed to devel?
<popey> i dont mind reflashing but dont want to lose data
<ogra_> with the recent images the battery lasts over a day for me now though
<ogra_> which isnt much worse than android
<duflu> Then again I'm on my 3rd battery now. And LG warranty tells me to complain to Google if it happens again
<popey> hahah
<duflu> I'm not sure Google care much about the N4 now
<popey> they never did
<ogra_> popey, system-image-cli -b0 --channel foo/bar/boop
<popey> google are terrible at customer support for "their" hardware
<popey> ogra_: oh, ta, will that wipe it?
<ogra_> it should just do a fresh system-image install ... not touch user data
<popey> lets see ☻
<popey> going to take my main phone back to devel now we're promoting images again ☻
<ogra_> duflu, do you never charge it with a proper wall charger ?
<duflu> ogra_: Regularly, now. It's the only way I can bring it back to life
<ogra_> USB ports only deliver 500mA ... they will never properly charge it if you use it for stuff like building
<ogra_> (that will drain more than you can charge)
<duflu> Yeah I know
<meaning> hey guys...regarding the ubuntu tv project
<meaning> is there a dedicated channel for this project ?
<duflu> I don't build on it. X-compiling on an i7 is somewhat faster
<popey> meaning: ubuntu support for TV has been shelved for the moment.
<meaning> oh
<meaning> why ? is the project on hold ?
<meaning> possibily discontinued or something ?
<davmor2> meaning: it means phone a tablet are a higher priority right now.  It will get there just latter than expected initially
<ogra_> ricmm, so here is something i noticed ... when i start a new webapp it often behaves like if i rotated or have shaken the phone even though i held it steadily upright without moving, looks a bit like the initial value the app gets from the sensor is wrong
<ogra_> (or queued or something like that )
<davmor2> ogra_: I noticed that too, I'm wondering if that is what is going on with things like the terminal app too, ie most of the time it rotates back correct before you see it and every now and then it just doesn't :)
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<ogra_> it behaves like if you bounced it hard against the side
<davmor2> indeed
<ricmm> ogra_: so apps always start with "Undefined"
<ricmm> but that has always been like that
<ricmm> maybe thats whats throwing you off? technically it shouldnt
<ogra_> dunno, i only see how it behaves
<ogra_> and it does only happen rarely
<ricmm> right
<ogra_> probably some combo of several conditions
<ogra_> or a queue that didnt get flushed when the app starts
<ogra_> seems it happens more often when i left the device lying, picked it up and start a new app
<ricmm> ogra_: impossible, apps only start listening to events when they get started
<ricmm> cant listen before starting
<ricmm> anyways I can look at it
<ricmm> but not this week
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#sim-pin
<Elleo> popey: reviewed those file manager branches
 * popey hugs Elleo 
<popey> thank you
<Elleo> no problem :)
<rickspencer3> ricmm,  just updated, the less sensitive rotation is very nice, thanks
<satoris> Laney: could you re-review the hotspot MR? Thanks.
<Laney> satoris: will do after lunch
<mandel> Elleo, I strongly believe I found the issue and fixed it, I'm testing it with the test app and if everything is ok I'll ping yo to take it for a spin
<mandel> Elleo, and after seeing the bug I feel like an idiot :-/
<Elleo> mandel: okay, great :)
<ricmm> rickspencer3: np!
<mandel> Elleo, fixes pushed, you can test it at your convenience, I'll go to have lunch with a feeling of success :)
<la_juyis> popey, hey! have you already filed a bug for the capslock issue in image 108?
<popey> "the caps lock issue"?
<Elleo> mandel: great, thanks
<popey> la_juyis: (take that as a 'no') :D
<davmor2> popey: la_juyis means where caps and lowercase seem to get reverse so you have to constantly hit shift to get lowercase
<la_juyis> davmor2, thanks for that :)
<davmor2> popey: I know you said you'd seen it
<popey> i have, but only once
<popey> not been able to reproduce it since
<popey> it happened for me in the twitter or gmail web auth page
<popey> on the password field, making it mega annoying ☻
<la_juyis> popey, it just happened to me trying to login in fitbit
<popey> ah, so there's a common thing!
<popey> web login things
<la_juyis> luckily for me in the email field, so at least i could see what was going on
<la_juyis> :)
<popey> i don't have a bug, but if you file one, i'll confirm
<davmor2> la_juyis: it's possibly on the password too though :)
<la_juyis> popey, ok, after lucnh :)
<la_juyis> bbl
<popey> kk
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, hmm, seen the last mail from sam bull ?
<ogra_> seems i can reproduce that here
<ogra_> (no shutdown at all when holding the power button)
<davmor2> ogra_: nope
<davmor2> ogra_: 7seconds
 * popey updates to #109
<ogra_> i think thats the HW poweroff
<ogra_> it should be 3 seconds to trigger a proper "halt" command
<ogra_> Saviq, did unity change in that regard or is that the indicator that cares for it ?
<davmor2> ogra_: 5 seconds I thought let me have a play
<Saviq> ogra_, there was a landing last week around this yes
<davmor2> ogra_: not getting any email currently thanks to Mircosoft screwing over no-ip
<Saviq> ogra_, which moved the power button handling from power to unity-system-compositor
<ogra_> Saviq, well, i'm just wondering if this is new wanted behavior or a bug :)
<davmor2> ogra_: just waiting for the global dns system to play catch up
<Saviq> ogra_, bug, of course, there should be a dialog (being worked on), but in lieu of that it should halt
<Saviq> ogra_, assign to AlbertA please
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> against u-s-c then i guess ?
<ogra_> or is that unitys job
<sergiusens> ogra what argument does the boolean:false stand for?
 * sergiusens feels lazy to checkout the code
<dobey> where are the docs for oxide?
<ogra_> sergiusens, boolean: enable/disable
<ogra_> sergiusens, corresponding to true/false
<sergiusens> ogra_: btw; what bzoltan wants is for this to work from qtcreator; and given that adb won't be enabled (or if disabled); there is no way to remotely enable it
<sergiusens> which is fine and most vendors operate this way
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thats why i didnt answer to bzoltan's mail but to your initial announcement ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: A simple UI switch to turn the development mode on will be perfect for the SDK and for the developers.
<ogra_> sergiusens, it is either PropertyGet which returns boolean:false/true to tell you wether the service is enabled ... or PropertySet boolean:true/false to switch the service on/off
<ogra_> sergiusens, possible options are mtp,adb,ptp and rndis
<ogra_> bzoltan, right, thats what we will have
<ogra_> bzoltan, sergiusens https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#developer-mode
<sergiusens> bzoltan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#developer-mode
<sergiusens> ah
<ogra_> heh
<Mo3yyy> hi
<Mo3yyy> i followed this guide: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/11410-romdroid-razrany-kernel-ubuntu-touch-preview-0301-alpha-update-2/
<Mo3yyy> i installed everything and when i go to reboot it saids that there is no OS are you sure you want to reboot
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: thanks
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: thanks
<Mo3yyy> i reboot and nothing happens for 45mins
<Mo3yyy> any idea?
<ogra_> Mo3yyy, best to talk to the person who did the port i guess ... but that seems very very old to me
<ogra_> if it uses quantal it might look shiny but will be completely non-functional
<ogra_> for most bits at least
<Mo3yyy> i tried saucy
<Mo3yyy> and nothing happened at all
<Mo3yyy> downloading quantal now
<Mo3yyy> see if i can get it to boot with that
<Mo3yyy> was wondering if i was missing a step maybe?
<ogra_> well, ask the porter about it
 * ogra_ has no idea how to install on a razr ... and i doubt most people here have
<Mo3yyy> oh no worries thanks for your help tho :)
<Ask82882> Does this page , cover the Nexus 7 : 2013 aswell ?  soz if I've asked before..
<Ask82882> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7
<popey> Ask82882: no, thats the old "desktop on the nexus 7 2012" project
<Ask82882> oh, Hi popey .. hope all is well .. I'll have a rumidge for the new page .. Brilliant reddit gold image on G+ a while back :) .. don't worry I'm just another bloke you don't know . Thanks.
<popey> haha
<Ask82882> Curious as to why  the N7-2013 is not 'quite' mentioned on this page , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+related-projects    , but nevermind.
<Elleo> mandel: no more segfaults :)
<Elleo> mandel: with the logger you need to register it as a QML type to make it available to QML (in backend.cpp, BackendPlugin::registerTypes)
<Ask82882> popey, Just while I have a second to ask .. Do you know of anyone whose tried any of the "humblebundle games" crossover on the "ubuntu-touch-devices" as, say a wordpress project ?  Also, unrelated: saw this recently, bit.ly/1pK3SjQ [much fairy-cakes were had, watching it. :]
<Elleo> mandel: also from a declarative perspective it might be nicer if the log level and file path could be set as properties on the Logger (so you could just do Logger { level: Logger.Debug; path: "/some/path/debug.log"; }
<Ask82882> gotta go soon .. but nice to say hello. sorry If I'm t-wasteing.
<sil2100> boiko: hello!
<boiko> sil2100: hi :)
<Ask82882> "sil" ? is that Ack ?
<sil2100> boiko: so... could you maybe work on the dialer-app and messaging-app test failures we have been seeing recently? The counter reached the limit and therefore those are now promotion blockers (no pressure!) ;)
<sil2100> boiko: I remember you mentioning that you have an idea on how to fix those already
<sil2100> Ask82882: ACK like in acknowledged ? ;)
<boiko> sil2100: well, only after we get emergency dialing and MMS landed, but yes.
<Ask82882> no as in aquarious. o launchpad. My-confusion-Not yours.
<sil2100> boiko: is there a silo for that? Could you maybe add this fix to that landing?
<boiko> sil2100: in fact for dialer one of the branches being merged together with emergency mode is fixing some tests flakiness, maybe that will help
<Ask82882> s/o/on
<boiko> sil2100: nope, we still have to work more on the fixes, and the deadline for feature landings is too close
<sil2100> boiko: since yeah, as I said, this is now a promotion blocker sadly, so it's a bit troublesome ;)
<boiko> sil2100: still, not higher priority than feature landing ;)
<sil2100> boiko: weeeelll... depends where one is standing, as for our team image promotions are top priority ;p
<boiko> sil2100: indeed, but I'm just asking for a bit more time, besides, this started happening because of changes to other components, the tests were passing before
<Elleo> mandel: do you think you could get that UDM branch landed by tomorrow? (doesn't have to be the logging one, just expose-property would be enough for now)
<sergiusens> sil2100: if what boiko says is true; it's on the people who made the changes to fix the tests
<boiko> sergiusens: I'm not saying I won't fix the tests, it is just that right now it is not the highest priority on my list :)
<popey> Ask82882: i dont know what you mean by humble bundle games crossover... sorry
<sil2100> sergiusens, boiko: yeah... so, this approach would 'seem' the correct way, but sadly it's not that easy
<sergiusens> sil2100: then it shouldn't be a problem to wait; I mean; this just punishes the people that always take the appropriate measures to land stuff
<Steinz> Hello, there is a data (approximate) that will be released Ubuntu Touch?
<sil2100> sergiusens: right, we should maybe tweak the process somehow, but from experience I know that when something big lands and somehow causes regressions in other components, it's really hard to ask the component owner to take responsibility here, while we have to keep velocity
<sil2100> Especially that they do not know the codebase of the affected component
<AlbertA> ogra_: in regards to the HW power button... if you hold for 5s it will do a clean shutdown, more than that it will just be the HW/kernel reboot
<ogra_> AlbertA, thats the point, it does not anymore
<sil2100> The truth is that if tests for component X started suddenly failing, the owner of X should take action, and maybe poke the upstream owner of Y that caused the regression
<Ask82882> popey, Ok just that old compatibility chestnut question, but no worries, I shall bug out now & check logs when I get better. byes.
 * Ask82882 leaves.
<AlbertA> ogra_: umm just tried fresh image #108, it did it there
<AlbertA> ogra_: on mako...any specific device?
<ogra_> mako
<ogra_> image 106 (the last promoted one)
<AlbertA> ogra_: note that if you have USB plugged in, I suppose the bootloader likes to restart after going to the charge screen...
<ogra_> and i'm definitely not the only one seeing this
<ogra_> (see the mailing list)
<ogra_> AlbertA, pressing the button is a no-op ... until i reach the 10sec for the HW reboot
<ogra_> it seems to not be noticed at all
<AlbertA> ogra_: ok I'll check 106
<ogra_> AlbertA, could also be a difference between OTA vs fresh flashing ...
<ogra_> (this is my daily phone, i upgrade it since 6 months or so ... havent flashed since)
<sil2100> brendand: do you think you could also take a look at the dialer and messaging autopilot failures?
<sil2100> brendand: it seems boiko has a busy time working on the emergency bits still
<AskUbuntu_> TouchScreen Stopped Working After Installation - Lenovo g400s Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/490825
<brendand> sil2100, messaging hasn't failed since 105
<brendand> sil2100, i raised a bug for dialer. i see that boiko has a branch that might fix it, which i'm trying now
<brendand> sil2100, how do you mean look at them? look to fix?
<sil2100> brendand: maybe taking a look at the dialer one and seeing if a fix would be much work (or if the branch fixes it)
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i'll check if the branch fixes it for sure, then take it from there
<sil2100> brendand: thank you! You're a promotion saver ;)
<AlbertA> ogra_: umm, fresh image #106 I don't see the issue there either. By OTA do you mean apt-get dist-upgrade?
<AlbertA> ogra_: or some other mechanism/
<mterry> boiko, I got your PM, but I accidentally added you to my ignore list.  let me figure out how to get you off that  :)
<boiko> mterry: I know you don't want to talk to me, no need for excuses :P
<boiko> mterry: :)
<ogra_> AlbertA, apt isnt supported at all :) i mean the default imafge upgrade mechanism
<ogra_> *image
<AlbertA> ogra_: so how can I replicate the OTA process? Go to the previous promoted image? and then update?
<ogra_> yeah, something like that ... pick an image before the change landed
<Elleo> mandel: think I've figured out what's wrong with the headers; the problem is when you try doing a second download, it tries to set the headers on the old m_download object; presumably if the m_download is no longer valid then m_dirty should be set and the headers set on m_headers like it does if the headers are set before the m_download has been created
<Elleo> mandel: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/udm-debug.log <-- here's the log from a session like that
<mandel> Elleo, ah, great! so the logs have been useful and we have a bug, will fix that!
<Elleo> mandel: thanks :)
<Elleo> mandel: did you see my previous comments about the logging branch? I had to make a quick modification to make the logger accessible
<mandel> Elleo, yes, adding properties instead of the init, which makes sense, should I remove the init method?
<mandel> Elleo, we can fix the header branch and then land the logger after since the low level logger seems to work as expected in the cpp client lib
<Elleo> mandel: great, I'd guess it makes sense to remove the init, most QML elements wouldn't have something like that, especially if it can be all done declaratively
<Elleo> mandel: excellent, landing the header branch with that fix should mean everything's ready to go as soon as we get an oxide release :)
<mandel> Elleo, correct, and if you call it more than once you simply will see "Init called twice" which we can let people know, hey you created to loggers!
<Elleo> it's a big relief to finally have a handle on those headers :)
<Elleo> the logging branch was a massive help for that
<mandel> Elleo, yes, a lot of work, but I wanted to add the logging which I think will make our lives better :)
<Elleo> since I was able to see pretty much instantly what was going on
<mandel> Elleo, yes, great team work! Now is a matter of getting that fixed :)
<Elleo> :)
<la_juyis> popey, which project should  I file under?
<mandel> Elleo, to understand the problem, we do Downlod {header:foo}  download.download(url); download.download(url) and we fail in the second one, right?
<Elleo> mandel: that'd probably fail too, the exact case I'm looking at we set the headers again as well though before the second download
<mandel> Elleo, ok, the issue is that m_download should be cleaned on completed/canceled
<Elleo> mandel: yeah
<mandel> Elleo, and I have a very strong feeling that we should disconnect from the signals too
<mandel> Elleo, just to be sure
<mandel> Elleo, is kind of ugly that we are connecting twice to the same signals.. gatox why is that? why not setting the state of the object and then emit the signal?
<cwayne> jdstrand: ping
<mdeslaur> cwayne: jdstrand is on vacation this week, is there something me or tyhicks can help you with?
<cwayne> mdeslaur: tyhicks: was wondering if there's a writable dir we can use for cache stuff from the ubuntu-scope-network template, although from elsewhere i'm hearing it should be .local/share/package-name
<gatox> mandel, if it is connecting twice to the same signal, it's a bug... not any real reason
<mandel> gatox, you do the following, connect to a signal to emit an signal, connect to the same signal to set an internal state
<mdeslaur> cwayne: let me pull up the profile and take a look, one sec
<mandel> gatox, we could do, set internal method and emit signal in the same connection, right?
<gatox> mandel, ah... that shouldn't be a bug
<tyhicks> I think what cwayne was told is correct, but we'll need to double check
<mandel> gatox, so what do we gain by doing that?
<gatox> mandel, yes... we can do that... although in the way it is, shouldn't cause any problem
<mandel> gatox, with the current default connection, true, but make me write more code when disconnecting the signals ;)
<gatox> mandel, the result is the same.... is just a way to separate things
<mdeslaur> cwayne: you should be able to store stuff in @{HOME}/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/@{APP_PKGNAME}/
<gatox> mandel, you can do whatever you want later in the method, and the other signals will keep linked, no matter the changes you do in the method... but, i'm not against of putting everything together... i like it more in the other way, just that
<gatox> i think is better
<cwayne> mdeslaur: so should that dir exist when a click pkg'd scope is installed?
<cwayne> or would we need to create it?
<mdeslaur> you need to create the app's subdir in leaf-net
<cwayne> it looks like .local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net doesn't exist on my phone
<mdeslaur> hrm, not quite sure what is supposed to create that
<mdeslaur> definitely not the scope itself, it probably should be created by the master scope (or whatever that is called)
<pitti> sergiusens: hm, after 'echo format data > /cache/recovery/ubuntu_commands' and adb reboot recovery I land in the interactive recovery menu
<pitti> sergiusens: so I suppose factory-reset does something else still? (I don't immediately see what in images.go, it also just seems to write "format data\n")
<sergiusens> pitti: it's ubuntu_command
<pitti> ah!
<sergiusens> pitti: not ubuntu_comands
<pitti> sergiusens: thanks; so it was just a typo in that mail
<cwayne> mdeslaur: so who should i bug about fixing that to make sure that dir exists before the scope is installed?
<pitti> sergiusens: works fine now, thanks!
<sergiusens> np
<pitti> sergiusens: now I can programmatically wipe and get rid of the wizard (touch ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run); do you know if there's an equivalent thing for getting rid of the "edge intro"? I didn't see a flag file for that
<sergiusens> pitti: that's lost in phablet-config
<mdeslaur> cwayne: good question, there's a bug open: bug 1327426
<ubot5> bug 1327426 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "scopes runner should set various confinement variables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327426
<sergiusens> pitti: phablet-config edges-intro --disable
<pitti> sergiusens: thanks
<mdeslaur> cwayne: michi I would guess
<robotfuel> sergiusens: where can I find the numtium code?
<sergiusens> robotfuel: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/nuntium/trunk/+activereviews
<robotfuel> sergiusens: thanks :D
<sergiusens> robotfuel: there's an encode_decode_tests branch there
<pitti> vila, fginther: in CI airline: is it reasonable to have a recent (i. e. devel series) phablet-tools installed (from a PPA possibly), or should the phone setup scripts be self-contained and only use adb and commands on the phone?
<sergiusens> pitti: they use the utopic stuff; it's a bin copy into the ppa I mentioned (all the ci tools come from there)
<sergiusens> well most
<pitti> ok, that's good; then we don't need to replicate the logic
<pitti> sergiusens: I really don't like installing it locally, as it pulls in lots of click stuff, pybootchartgui, ubuntu-app-launch and what not, so it's a rather heavy dep; but perhaps that can be trimmed
<pitti> I usually just run them from bzr
<sergiusens> pitti: I have a split packaging branch somewhere pending review from rsalveti; it probably needs updating these days (which I can look into again)
<fginther> pitti, the host running connected to the adb devices will need to run an LTS, it'll probably be trusty when we get that far. As long as we can backport phablet-tools it shouldn't be an issue (we're going to have to backport phablet-tools already)
<pitti> fginther: thanks for confirming
<pitti> fginther: so avoiding ubuntu-devices-do is easy enough (it's a trivial replacement), but the phablet-config bits are much more involved
<AlbertA> ogra_: I did an OTA from image 91 to 109, I still don't see the issue...so not sure what's going on... is there more context to the issue?
<ogra_> AlbertA, not really, i only noticed it today when someone reported ot on the ML
<AlbertA> ogra_: which ML is it?
<ogra_> AlbertA, the ubuntu-phone one
<AlbertA> ogra_: oh I see they are expecting 2s...
<ogra_> AlbertA, it was 3sec
<AlbertA> ogra_: yeah at some point unity will show a shutdown dialog...and the 5s hold time is there only for backup
<AlbertA> ogra_: i mean show a shutdown dialog if held for 2s
<ogra_> AlbertA, ok, so thats a wanted behavior then ?
<AlbertA> ogra_: right, for now at least I suppose...the 5s could also be changed for now until the shutdown dialog is ready
<ogra_> it doesnt shut down after 5 here either though
<ogra_> i have to hold until the hw reset kicks in
<AlbertA> ogra_: in #106?
<ogra_> yes
<davmor2> AlbertA: it's about 7secsonds
<ogra_> it shot down now ... lets see if i can easily reproduce it even after another reboot
<AlbertA> ogra_: what does apt-cache policy unity-system-compositor say?
<ogra_> uh, no idea, no cable around
<mterry> pitti, ok the signal for unlocking the screen comes from unity-greeter-session-broadcast, which isn't installed by default.  So I'm not sure how useful that is for you after all
<ogra_> AlbertA, it should be 0.0.4+14.10.20140625-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> (from the archive ... this is my production phone, not writable etc)
<pitti> mterry: ah, thanks for checking
<pitti> mterry: so this one remains a nuisance, I figured out everything else
 * pitti waves goodbye, time for Taekwondo
<AlbertA> ogra_: does the screen turn off after inactivity? 45s dim, 60s off?
<ogra_> gimme a minute :)
<AlbertA> ogra_: just want to see if there's some issue with the timers firing
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> dimmed properly after 45
<ogra_> and now it shot off
<groot_> hello, I've been trying to boot ubuntu in my phone but it keeps restarting. I looked at last_kmsg but don't know how to solve this.
<groot_> here is the last_kmsg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737561/
<groot_> any help would be appreciated.
<la_juyis> davmor2, do you know which project I hsould file under?
<la_juyis> for the keyboard thing
<mhall119> pmcgowan: any objection to me making https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install redirect to http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ ?
<ogra_> [   33.966857] mmci-pl18x sdi1: MMC request expiry, sumping registers
<ogra_> [   33.981384] kernel BUG at /home/groot/Development/source/ubuntu_touch/kernel/sony/u8500/drivers/mmc/host/mmci.c:1392!
<ogra_> [   33.992218] Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<davmor2> la_juyis: ubuntu-keyboard
<ogra_> groot ^^^ fix your kernel
<pmcgowan> mhall119, nope
<la_juyis> davmor2, tnx
<groot_> ogra_, thanks for the reply. I noticed that, but don't know how to solve it. It worked fine in android.
<groot_> ogra_, can you give me any possible solution? I'm not good at debugging kernel.
<groot_> This is the kernel I'm using https://github.com/AndroidOpenSourceXperia/android_kernel_sony_u8500
<groot_> is there any patch required for ubuntu touch ?
<mandel> mhall119, AFAIK there should be a doc package for the download manager with the qml docs
<mandel> also, hello
<la_juyis> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1336862
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336862 in ubuntu-keyboard "keyboard toggles capslock in middle of word in webapps" [Undecided,New]
<la_juyis> and of course after the screen went off the keyboard disappeared completely
<popey> la_juyis: confirmed, thanks
<alesage> am I alone in not getting the OSK for WiFi login?  I'm on 109 devel-proposed, wonder if there's a workaround
<mhall119> mandel: what's the name of the package?
<charles> Cimi, ping
<charles> Cimi, it looks like you've been doing a lot of the reviews for dednick's MPs in ubuntu-settings-components, could you do a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/transfer-menu/+merge/224672 ?
<josharenson> Anyone having trouble getting ssh to work on today's build?
<Cimi> charles, ok, tomorrow
<charles> Cimi, thanks :)
<taiebot> awe: I saw that you changed the summary of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627 does that mean we know what triggers the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states if ofono 'Online' toggle fails" [Critical,Triaged]
<taiebot> I am ready to get some log info if you want.
<K1773R> will the nexus 5 be officially supported in the near future, or should i stick to a nexus 4?
<beuno> K1773R, I suggest you stick with N4
<dobey> anyone seen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7738360/ when cross-compiling with sbuild before?
<mandel> mhall119, let me check, one sec
<mandel> mhall119, libubuntu-download-manager-client-doc
<mhall119> heh, long enough?
<mhall119> mandel: any reason the .index file is gzipped?
<mandel> mhall119, are you looking in the qml folder?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> in usr/share/doc/ubuntu-download-manager/qml/html/
<mandel> mhall119, and no idea, I'm just using doxygen for cpp and qdoc for qml
<mandel> mhall119, Elleo gave me a hand with that
<mhall119> mandel: no big deal, I unzipped it
<mhall119> http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager/ should be updated
<mandel> mhall119, awesome, so I have some questions about the docs, if I release a 0.2, what happens?
<mandel> mhall119, I'll ofcourse update the docs, do I ping you?
<mhall119> mandel: yeah, I'll download the new package and run the script against it
<dobey> mhall119: are there docs for oxide up anywhere, btw?
<mhall119> eventually I'll have a cron setup somewhere that will just check for new versions of packages in the development release and auto-publish them
<mandel> mhall119, ok, superb
<mhall119> dobey: not ready to publish yet, but osomon gave me some initial docs to test importing: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web/
<dobey> mandel: what does E0702 16:12:41.141255 31826 downloads_db.cpp:285]  NOT NULL constraint failed: SingleDownload.appId Unable to fetch row
<dobey> mandel: what does that mean?
<mandel> dobey, means that the appid setting of the download was null when either it should be "unconfined" or the appid
<mandel> dobey, how did that happen?
<mandel> dobey, do you have an example
<mandel> ?
<dobey> mandel: it's happening when trying to install a purchased app in my lxc
<dobey> it seems to download the .click though
<mandel> dobey, is apparmor in that lxc?
<mandel> dobey, yes, is related to the internal db which is used for reboot (not enabled yet)
<mandel> dobey, it is not a critical bug
<dobey> mandel: apparmor doesn't do nested profiles yet, so it's "there" but it doesn't exactly work if that's what you mean
<mandel> dobey, ok, well you express what I meant but better
<mandel> dobey, that might be the reason
<dobey> mandel: i'm just trying to determine if the failure to install i'm seeing is an issue with the installation program, or with u-d-m itself
<mandel> dobey, that msg is not the issue, but if you are getting an error with pkcon you should see th stderr and stdout in the logs of udm
<dobey> hmm, i am not seeing any pkcon stdout there
<mandel> dobey, can you send me the logs (paste.ubuntu or the like) and I'll take a quick look
<mandel> dobey, or even better, a tar :)
<dobey> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7738577/
<mandel> dobey, according to Error 0 executing /usr/local/lib/unity-scope-click/install-helperwith args/home/dobey/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com (2).ubuntu.developer.matiasb-testing.qr-code_0.3.1_all.click com.ubuntu.developer.matiasb-testing.qr-codeStdout: Stderr:
<mandel> dobey, it execute ok, but... what version of udm do you have??
<mandel> dobey, the name of the file is wrong, there was a bug I fixed and the  (2) should be after the .matiasb-testing.qr-code_0.3.1_all, like this .matiasb-testing.qr-code_0.3.1_all (2).click
<dobey> mandel: whatever is in utopic
<mandel> dobey, can you please do a dpkg -s to check it out
<dobey> 0.4+14.10.20140626-0ubuntu1
<dobey> mandel: i do see that u-d-m really needs to add more space characters in its log message formatting :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, I had them, I was told in a review to remove them, and will this happened
<mandel> dobey, add a bug and will be fixed asap (please :) )
<mandel> dobey, can you remove the files in /home/dobey/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads
<dobey> i did once already today :)
<mandel> dobey, ok, can I see the logs for when you do not have a file already present?
<dobey> one minute, need to start a reflash for a device
<mandel> dobey, we had a bug when installing the app due to the space in blala (2).foo
<dobey> yes i remember that bug
<dobey> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7738631/ after i rm -rf .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager .cache/ubuntu-download-manager
<mandel> dobey, it is interesting that we get a QFile::RemoveError (that horrible Error 9) when removing
<mandel> dobey, I wonder why..
<dobey> mandel: oh i see why it's failing
<mandel> dobey, do you? sweet, share the info :)
<dobey> /usr/local/lib/unity-scope-click/install-helper doesn't exist
<dobey> mandel: sorry. i should have caught that :)
<mandel> dobey, I should raise an error for that!!!! bug for manuel right now!!!
<mandel> dobey, I should not do a Error 0 it should be a file not found or something
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok, so now it's definitely failing because pkcon install-local fails in the lxc
<dobey> oh and i bet pkcon install-local is failing because apparmor
<mandel> dobey, we do relay A LOT in apparmor working
<mandel> dobey, can you add your logs and a comment to a bug for udm, it is not acceptable that I do not raise the error
<dobey> to an existing bug? or you want me to file a new bug?
<mandel> dobey, new one please :)
<mandel> dobey, like, logs, mention that the executable was not present and say that I'm an idiot in a polite way :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mandel: i know you too well. polite isn't language you understand. ;)
<mandel> dobey, well, you know hehe
<touchTrustyTest0> howto install thunderbird?
<touchTrustyTest0> no email client expect for gmail and outlook?
<sarnold> touchTrustyTest0: iirc, 'trojita' is the email client that seems furthest along for the touch interface
<touchTrustyTest0> sweet i'll look it up
<touchTrustyTest0> how about caldav sync?
<touchTrustyTest0> for calendar
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-03
<lilcyber> When I try to flash my d2vzw with the preview of ubuntu touch, it locks up my phone around the 90% mark. Any idea?
<pitti> did anyone else notice that "powerd-cli display on bright" just stopped working? it doesn't change dim/turn off in any way now
<pitti> ChickenCutlass_: ^
 * pitti files bug 1337192
<ubot5> bug 1337192 in powerd (Ubuntu) ""powerd-cli display on bright" stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337192
<popey> pitti: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08656.html related?
<pitti> popey: no, adb itself works fine
<popey> ah
<pitti> hm, after another complete factory reset it works again, this is a bit unspecific
<la_juyis> davmor2, can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1324580?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324580 in Ubuntu Clock App "alarm will only ring for a minute and stop whether or not the user interacted with it" [Undecided,New]
<frecel> la_juyis: I confirmed it
<la_juyis> frecel, thanks
<popey> frecel: bug 1337239
<ubot5> bug 1337239 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Digitiser still works when phone locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337239
<popey> ogra_: ^^ can you also reproduce? it's easy. Frecel found it.
<frecel> popey: i think my hd is dying on my desktop everything is crashing
<frecel> brb
<popey> oh noes
<ogra_> popey, nope, i cant ... 106 here
<ogra_> no indicators when swiping down, no launcher when swiping from the left
<popey> hmm
 * popey reboots and tries again
<popey> try opening the music app and playing a song, lock screen and try to reproduce again
<popey> might be music triggering it
<popey> yup, my 106 does it after launching music
<popey> but not before
<ogra_> ah
<popey> updated bug description
<ogra_> confirmed
<popey> ta
<popey> thanks for nailing that frecel
<frecel> popey: so it looks like i was right about the music thing
<popey> yes
<frecel> funny story, I discovered this bug while listening to music with my phone in my back pocket on a hot day, my sweaty butt was pausing the music
<popey> haha
<ogra_> lol
 * popey updates the bug without the sweaty butt anecdote
<nhaines> That's definitely bringing a human side to Ubuntu development.  :)
<nhaines> I'm finding that in r105 and r106, my Nexus 5 isn't powering down when I hold the power button.
<frecel> The Human Touch :D
<popey> haha
<nhaines> frecel: bug reporting for human beings.  :)
<w00t_> Ubuntu Touch(ed my butt)?
<popey> you guys
 * frecel wonders if he should create a seperate Launchpad account for his butt
<mandel> Elleo, FYI I did not forget about udm, I'm adding the missing tests for the qml plugin so that we can trust it more than we do atm
<mandel> Elleo, which means I had to do a small reorg, but we should have integration tests for the plugin to test the uses you had issues with
<Elleo> mandel: okay; can that be ready to land today? (last day of the extended freeze deadline)
<mandel> Elleo, yes
<Elleo> mandel: great, thanks :)
<mandel> Elleo, but a freeze is for new features and this is a bug, right?
<Elleo> mandel: general download support in browser is a new feature and it depends on UDM's header setting
<mandel> Elleo, ah, ok
<mandel> Elleo, well, I'll get it done for today, give me 30 mins to finish the tests
<ahoo> hi
<Elleo> mandel: great, thanks
<ahoo> i am irani
<duflu> Hey is there a bug open for the OSK (wifi password) not receiving touches as they pass-thru ?
<duflu> (in 106)
<ahoo> bye
<duflu> Hi ahoo
<Elleo> duflu: is that in the welcome screen?
<duflu> Elleo: Yes, and then after install too
<duflu> Still can't set the wifi password
<Elleo> duflu: after restarting is it still the case?
<duflu> Elleo: I'll have to reboot to be sure
<Elleo> there's some funnyness with the way the welcome wizard sets up the keyboard at the moment iirc
<Elleo> I can enter wifi passwords on 109 (but this is after a normal startup without the welcome screen)
<vesar> does anybody know if phablet-screenshot is still supposed to work? It fails for me saying: Failed to connect to server. Error was :connect: No such file or directory
<vesar> remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<frecel> vesar: can you paste the entire command you are trying to use?
<frecel> popey: http://i.imgur.com/iM3o82a.png
<vesar> frecel, phablet-screenshot screenshot.jpg
<duflu> Elleo: Yep reboot fixed it
<duflu> vesar: The path to the socket changed and the screenshot tools didn't know. You have to pass it as a parameter
<frecel> vesar: works for me, what does adb devices show?
<duflu> vesar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1327139
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327139 in mir (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> frecel: ooer
<popey> frecel: i cant reproduce that here...
<frecel> now i cant either because i'm out of things to update
<Elleo> duflu: okay, I don't see a bug for that specific issue; so if you wouldn't mind filing one including the detail that it only happens after the first boot with the welcome screen that'd be a big help
<duflu> Elleo: Which LP project?
<Elleo> duflu: ideally both the keyboard and the welcome greeter to be sure; not sure what the project name for the welcome screen is though
<Elleo> popey: ^ any idea?
<Elleo> duflu: ah, looks like it's part of ubuntu-system-settings
<popey> no, separate now
<Elleo> duflu: and the keyboard is ubuntu-keyboard
<Elleo> popey: oh?
<duflu> Elleo: Thanks, found it
<popey> cant find it
<popey> ubuntu-system-settings-wizard maybe?
<popey> ubuntu-system-settings-wizard - Welcome Wizard for Ubuntu Touch
<popey> yes
<nhaines> popey: Do you think there's any chance on giving feedback on the phone bootsplash or that a Design Team-only thing?
<Elleo> popey: looks like it still lives in ubuntu-system-settings codebase though, I think it just generates an extra package from that
<popey> ahh
<popey> nhaines: we welcome feedback, but reserve the right to disagree with it ☻
<nhaines> popey: well, I simply think that the bootsplash should be identical to the desktop Plymouth theme.  Or at least not be tiny.  :)
<nhaines> I just don't know who to tell about it.  :)
<duflu> popey: I do that semi-regularly as bugs. They go into the void of Launchpad, mostly to never be touched
<seb128> Elleo, popey: the bootsplash is not in the settings
<nhaines> seb128: I ended up interrupting a discussion I thought was over.  Bootsplash isn't related to what they're talking about.  :)
<seb128> nhaines, oh, ok :-)
<nhaines> Which, by the way, the Welcome Wizard is kind of nice.  I like the last screen ("Welcome to the community!"); it makes me smile.
<mandel> Elleo, building a deb to test here locally, if it is ok I'll push and you can take a look
<nik90_> fginther: I am getting some jenkins failures on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/correct-time-locale/+merge/225005 which I am unable to comprehend why. Can you help please?
<Elleo2> mandel: okay, great
<mandel> Elleo2, will land the tests in a diff branch so that you are not blocked
<Elleo2> mandel: thanks
<mandel> Elleo2, specially, because we had no tests so they are not going to fail with the changes ;)
<mandel> all green \o/
<Elleo2> heh
<mandel> Elleo2, just pushed the changes, can you please take it for a spin, if it looks good I'll request a silo and will test asap
<mandel> Elleo2, will make sure it is there as fast as possible
<Elleo2> mandel: okay, will do
<Laney> is there some kind of confinement for url-dispatcher?
<Laney> I'm trying to openUrlExternally a settings panel from qml but it doesn't come up
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741402/
<satoris> cyphermox_: trying to enable hotspot on the device produces this wonderful kernel error, any idea what could be causing it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741143/
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/workaround_lp1334429/+merge/225458
<Elleo> mandel: looks good, downloads are working every time from gmail now and my test script always shows the right headers :)
<fginther> nik90_, the lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot branch doesn't have debian packaging. The jenkins infrastructure isn't capable of building and testing anything that's not a debian package. There is some work in progress to build click packages on jenkins, but I don't know if we'll be able to test those
<fginther> balloons, have you tried running autopilot tests on click packages on a desktop?
<nik90_> fginther: oh
<nik90_> fginther: well at the moment, that branch doesn't have any packaging click or deb for that matter
<nik90_> fginther: I guess I will do manual merges until we get the packaging up and running
<ybon> nik90_: how do I delete an alarm? :)
<popey> swipe
<nik90_> ybon: just swipe delete
<ybon> doh :)
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> nik90_: sometimes my alarm doesn't ring on the morning, but I'm not able to give you any info to reproduce that atm, just keeping an eye open to understand why/when it occurs
<nik90_> ybon: is it similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1333299?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333299 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarms only work once" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> humm
<ybon> not sure
<ybon> I generally set the alarm around midnight for the morning after, and it doesn't ring even once
<ybon> I need to investigate more
<nik90_> ybon: try to see if you can spot a general pattern and then report it
<ybon> yes, this is what I'm trying to spot since some days now, but without luck
<ybon> One element though: the times when the alarms as rung was when I've added more than one alarm in the same time
<mterry> ogra_, you were testing libnss-extrausers in the past, yes?
<ogra_> mterry, not really since we need adduser fixed first
<mterry> k
<mterry> slangasek, have you looked at bug 1323732 yet?
<ubot5> bug 1323732 in adduser (Ubuntu) "adduser should support managing additional password/shadow/group files from libnss-extrausers" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323732
<pitti> mterry: hey, how are you?
<mterry> pitti, hello!  good, I saw you managed to work around the issue
<mterry> pitti, is that sufficient?
<pitti> mterry: I'm quite happy now with the phone setup script, FWIW; http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=blob;f=ssh-setup/adb;hb=HEAD doesn't look too horrible and works quite well
<pitti> mterry: yes, the greeter thing turned out to be a complete non-issue
<pitti> mterry: I have some trouble with powerd-cli (bug 1337192), with aa-clickhook (bug 1238007), and with ubuntu-app-launch (bug 1333215), the rest is fine
<ubot5> bug 1337192 in powerd (Ubuntu) ""powerd-cli display on bright" stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337192
<ubot5> bug 1238007 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "aa-clickhook -f does not properly consider changes to abstractions and #include directories" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238007
<ubot5> bug 1333215 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) ""Unable to find keyfile for application": Does not look for .desktop files in click pkgdir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333215
<pitti> mterry: so I can now run a click test with or without factory reset, and the latter turns "virgin install" into "ready for testing" with some phablet-config magic and some workarounds for the above bugs
<mterry> nice
<pitti> and all without r/w, apt-get install, etc.
<pitti> and we can drop autopilot from the seeds if we want to
<pitti> the fallback "unpack into /tmp" magic works for autopilot, autopilot-qt, and the various *-autopilot helper packages
<pitti> and we don't have to re-flash between tests, so it should be about as fast as it can get
<pitti> running tests in a container is still a magnitude faster of course :)
<ogra_> pitti, we still use autopilot for the non-click tests ...
<ogra_> click is only a very minor portion of our tests
<ogra_> (sadly)
<pitti> ogra_: right, but these will have to use apt-get install anyway, so they just as well might install autopilot-touch as well?
<ogra_> hmm, could be ...
<pitti> or we run them with autopkgtest, then it'll install all test deps with or without r/w :)
<ogra_> right, i just dont think we can just drop it without further adjustments
<pitti> I thought that's what the CI team planned to do anyway, and why they asking me "is it ready yet?" every other day
<pitti> ogra_: no, I'm not saying we should do it now, of course
<ogra_> yes, thats the master plan
<pitti> just that there's some way out of shipping it on the images
<ogra_> yeah, looking forward to drop all the test stuff
<dholbach> dbarth, alex-abreu: can you suggest which package would be appropriate to have this bug retargetted against? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1333341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333341 in Ubuntu App Developer site "No keyboard shortcut or right button menu in a webapp." [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> dbarth, alex-abreu: also... do you know where http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/UbuntuUI.Toolbar/ comes from?
<alex-abreu> dholbach, webbrowser-app
<dholbach> (bug 1333000)
<ubot5> bug 1333000 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Unnecessary div in toolbar documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333000
<alex-abreu> dholbach, yes, do you want me to fix that one? ... or if you have time ...
<alex-abreu> dholbach, comes from inline docs in lp:ubuntu-html5-theme
<dholbach> alex-abreu, I'm just going through ubuntudeveloperportal bugs right now and reassign them :)
<alex-abreu> dholbach, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/trunk/view/head:/0.1/ambiance/js/toolbars.js
<alex-abreu> dholbach, thx for tracking those
<mterry> seb128, Laney: what's the easiest way to test ubuntu-system-settings on my desktop?
<mterry> do I have to install the packages, or can I run out of tree?
<Laney> package
<Laney> if you use ccache it's fast to iterate
<seb128> mterry, bzr bd
<Laney> we haven't got in-tree builds working yet sadly
<mterry> k, thanks
 * mterry wonders if ccache is still set up...
<mterry> huh, no it was not
<seb128> I usually iterate by "make; cp; system-settings" called back on my command line
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ping
<dbarth> dholbach: checking
<alex-abreu> cwayne, pong
<dbarth> dholbach: it's a duplicate
<cwayne> alex-abreu: hey, just wanted to check in re: the webapps + url handler bits, would that already work if i setup the click-hooks? or is there underlying work in webapp-container that needs doing first?
<alex-abreu> cwayne, there are 2 branches needed, one for webapps-core and one for webbrowser-app (and its sub component webapp-container) ... lp:~abreu-alexandre/webapps-core/update-execline and lp:~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/url-dispatch
<alex-abreu> cwayne, they should be enough ... although I havent fully tested the whole setup yet
<cwayne> alex-abreu: and so once those land, it should be simple enough as adding url click-hooks to a webapp's click?
<alex-abreu> cwayne, yes if you want to use qt.openurlexternally ... you might want to target the webapp directly though for the builtin ones no ? ... e.g. appid://facebook not sure if there is a simple client side api though
<cwayne> alex-abreu: well we just give a URI to unity which then opens it ( i assume using qt.openurlexternally)
<cwayne> but we may want to pass some args to it right? like maybe a grooveshark://song-id or something
<dholbach> dbarth, ah ok
<mandel> Elleo, then we are ready to land :)
<mandel> Elleo, well set up the silo, or at least the request
<Elleo> mandel: not sure if bfiller might want to land it as part of the same silo as browser?
<mandel> Elleo, well, we need to grab the projects that depend on udm due to abi changes..
<bfiller> mandel: I'd say to get your own silo, we can't land the browser side changes until the oxide lands but you should get udm landed as soon as you can
<mandel> bfiller, correct and it will be easier for me to follow the test plan of just udm
<bfiller> Elleo, mandel : the cookies problem is sorted?
<Elleo> mandel: those abi changes aren't in any public api's are they? otherwise I think you'll hit problems
<la_juyis> popey, I know that now videos can be recorded again. were you able to play them later?
<Elleo> bfiller: yep, latest build of expose-property will download as many times as you like from gmail :)
<bfiller> awesome!
<mandel> Elleo, don't worry, we should be ok from my side
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool
<la_juyis> popey, ok, I could reproduce now after closing the camera app (!)
<la_juyis> interestingly enough, the media player doesn't consider videos recorded with the camera app as videos it could play :O
<popey> la_juyis: video playback seems a bit broken in gallery
<popey> cant get out of it
<boiko> elopio: hi, got your message quite late here, so, there are some AP fixes for dialer in silo 003, if you are looking into dialer-app failures, you should probably grab the changes from there too
<boiko> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_flaky_tests/+merge/223798
<mandel> Elleo, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/client-logging/+merge/225021 and do a quick review?
<Elleo> mandel: sure
<mandel> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> mandel: this one doesn't expose the logger via QML, right? that was just expose-logging?
<Elleo> so just available via the C++ api
<mandel> Elleo, no, just internal
<mandel> Elleo, only for cpp
<Elleo> okay
<mandel> Elleo, as we agreed, we will do that later
<Elleo> mandel: yep, sounds good
<Elleo> mandel: just in a stand up at the moment, so will have a dig through the code as soon as that's done
<Elleo> mandel: from actually using it via the qml branch it's very nice though
<mandel> Elleo, sure, I'm in the same situation, and I'm terrible at multitaksing ;)
<Elleo> heh
<seb128> Cimi, could you get mterry of somebody who understand the osk/mir integration to review https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/workaround_lp1334429/+merge/225458 ?
<mandel> seb128, can you do a very simple review for me => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/udm-rebuild/+merge/225486
<mandel> seb128, is a rebuild with the new udm + updating the version in the control file
<mterry> Cimi, you might want greyback to look at that
<mandel> alecu, dobey can you do a simple review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/udm-rebuild/+merge/225487
<seb128> mandel, why do you need to the requirement if there is no code change?
<mandel> seb128, BI changes
<mandel> seb128, ABI
<alecu> mandel: looks good. Please add the click-scope test plan to your silo with that.
<alecu> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, yes, also, I have a nice surprise for you :)
<alecu> mandel: board games in spanish?
 * dobey has had enough surprises this week
<alecu> :-)
<seb128> mandel, well, the same code builds fine with the old abi
<mterry> seb128, so the UI for changing passwords in system-settings doesn't fit well on the N4 screen with a keyboard.  I'm going to look into it, but is there any design guidance there?
<mterry> *with the OSK
<mandel> seb128, yes, that is why is a simple review, to keep you in the loop that I make the change and approve it so that I can add it in a silo with the new udm and we test them :)
<seb128> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone has the design
<mandel> alecu, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/client-logging/view/head:/src/downloads/client/ubuntu/download_manager/logging/logger.h#L82
<seb128> mandel, right, I don't approve that change though, I want to be able to rebuild u-s-s trunk on utopic which doesn't have the new u-d-m
<mterry> seb128, OK, it tries to fit it all in
<mterry> will see
<seb128> mandel, no need to change the control, just land a no change rebuild in the same silo that you use for u-d-m
<dobey> seb128: i needs fixinged it
<seb128> dobey, ?
<mandel> alecu, is not as good as board games in spanish
<dobey> seb128: mandel's branch. i marked it needs fixing with a comment to not change the version dep, but just add a changelog entry
<mandel> alecu, allows you to set the logging in the udm client lib so that you guys can provide a path to write too
<mandel> dobey, seb128 ok, you you both, will undo the version number
<seb128> dobey, mandel: why do you need a changelog entry?
<dobey> mandel: and leave the changelog entry as "UNRELEASED" instead of changing that to "utopic" in the MP
<dobey> seb128: because MPs that have no changes are silly and CI train needs MPs to include the project?
<dobey> i hated getting all those empty MPs for the qt 5.2 migration :)
<seb128> dobey, right, but we can as well pick an easy bugfix if we do a landing
<mandel> seb128, dobey I just pushed a change to be using the version in the control file you had
<mandel> dobey, what do you mean with the changelog entry? wont the ci bot do that?
<dobey> seb128: unity-scope-click has a separate devel branch though.
<dobey> mandel: i mean MPs that have no changes aren't MPs
<seb128> dobey, we are speaking about ubuntu-system-settings there though
<dobey> seb128: uh? no
<mandel> seb128, and the click scope
<dobey> seb128: i'm talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/udm-rebuild/+merge/225487
<mandel> seb128, you and I can deal with the ubuntu-system-settings as e want :)
<seb128> right
<mandel> dobey, ok, so what do you exactly want me to do in the scope mp?
<mandel> seb128, so if you don't mind what the ci bot does, I already did what you mentioned and we are happy :)
<dobey> mandel: run dch -i, and for the "*" line, change it to be "* No change rebuild for new ubuntu-download-manager." and fix your e-mail address if it's broken.
<mandel> dobey, ack
<ogra_> better set DEBEMAIL properly in your ~/.bashrc
<mandel> my email is ok
<dobey> it's your canonical e-mail?
<mandel> yes, that is the one
<mandel> dobey, pushed
<dobey> mandel: bien!
<PreSSion> hola gente
<mandel> dobey, no problem
<mandel> seb128, I updated the commit msg so that it makes more sense
<mandel> seb128, if you give me the green light I'll try to get a silo and unblock the landing of the browser
<seb128> mandel, we already have u-s-s in a silo, you can't get one atm, but otherwise seems ok
<seb128> Laney, did you want a changelog entry or is an empty diff fine by you? (seems to work)
<gatox> hi.... does anyone know who i can ping to about Oxide?
<seb128> gatox, chrisccoulson
<gatox> seb128, thx!
<seb128> gatox, yw!
<gatox> chrisccoulson, ping
<seb128> Laney, mterry: can you give a test to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004 ? it has an u-s-s landing with the pending change, which includes some of your work as well ;-)
<Laney> seb128: if the changelog entry for the MP is "No-change rebuild for new udm" then whatevs ...
<Laney> you should make sure to not list anything else in the silo until after udm is published there
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it does that
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<Laney> i'm assuming it's a transition
<Laney> if you build everything at the same time then things will get the old abi
<seb128> oh, right
<cyphermox_> satoris: that's definitely a kernel driver bug
<mandel> Laney, seb128  I usually do the following, build udm alone (just write the package name in the build of jenkins)
<cyphermox_> but I already knew the wcnss driver was abysmal ;)
<mandel> Laney, seb128 then build the rest so that it picks the correct udm from the silo
<Laney> yes that works
<chrisccoulson> gatox, wassup
<seb128> +1
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not too bad thanks. and you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, thanks ;-)
<gatox> chrisccoulson, hi, i'm using oxide to display a webpage that contains some combo boxes, that are clearly being modified with js, but when in my app i have Oxide like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742263/ the popup can not be expanded.... but the same page is working in the phone browser... do you know what configuration am i missing or something?
<gatox> the combos can not be expanded i mean
<chrisccoulson> gatox, yes, if you're using oxide directly (rather than UbuntuWebView), you need to implement WebView.popupMenu
<gatox> chrisccoulson, ahh.. can i use UbuntuWebView just importing import com.canonical.Oxide 1.0 ??
<chrisccoulson> I do plan to add some default auxiliary UI's for things like popup menus and JS dialogs at some point, but for now, those are provided by UbuntuWebView
<gatox> chrisccoulson, can i use UbuntuWebView just importing com.canonical.Oxide 1.0?? or do i need something else?
<chrisccoulson> I'm not sure which import you need. is it not in the developer docs? (also, oSoMoN will know that)
<seb128> Laney, can you give a try to the settings on the phone? I don't have a working n4 with me to test
<Laney> seb128: okay
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<oSoMoN> gatox, chrisccoulson: you should "import Ubuntu.Web 0.2" and use "WebView"
<oSoMoN> gatox, chrisccoulson: the docs haven’t been published yet, it’s on my to-do list
<gatox> chrisccoulson, can you point me to the dev docs?? i've looking at the code.... couldn't find any dev docs in the sdk page
<gatox> chrisccoulson, oSoMoN, ack, thanks both! i'll try now
<gatox> oSoMoN, i'm using  "import Ubuntu.Web 0.2" and use "WebView" now..... and the combos still not work.... any other setting i need to turn on or something/
<gatox> ?
<oSoMoN> gatox, what do you mean by the combos? can you elaborate on what you’re testing?
<gatox> oSoMoN, sorry... what i was talking with chrisccoulson .... i need to display a webpage that contains some combo boxes.... that page is working in the phone browser... but when i try to load the same page using WebView in an app, I press on the combos and nothing happend, it doesn't expand them or show a popup with the choices
<oSoMoN> gatox, well it should work, let me test that real quick on my device
<oSoMoN> gatox, just to make sure, by combo boxes you mean HTML <select> elements, right?
<gatox> oSoMoN, i assume is that.... i'll try to see the code of the page in my desktop
<mhall119> oSoMoN: how close are we to having Oxide docs that can be published to production?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, that close :)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: is there a docs package for them?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, it’s almost ready, but I’ve had to focus on urgent things lately, and this went into the backlog
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no, is that needed?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: it would make it easier
<oSoMoN> mhall119, ok, I’ll add a work item for that
<mhall119> my plan is to keep the development branch of the API docs in sync with the development release by regularly checking for new docs packages in the archives
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I might be able to work on it tomorrow
<mhall119> thanks oSoMoN
<Saviq> hmm no wifi on flo?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, is there an expected structure for the docs package?
<oSoMoN> Saviq, works here, on image #111
<mhall119> oSoMoN: depends on the source format, I have importers for qdoc and doxygen's output
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I’m using qdoc, but I meant, where do you want the package to install the docs?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: /usr/share/doc/
<oSoMoN> fair enough
<mhall119> oSoMoN: mandel has a docs package for u-d-m qdocs, you can just copy from him
<oSoMoN> mhall119, thanks, I’ll check that
<mandel> oSoMoN, in lp:ubuntu-download-manager/docs/qml/CMakeList.txt
<Saviq> oSoMoN, must be me then
<Saviq> thanks
<elopio> boiko: great! thanks.
<mterry> Any SDK knowledgeable-folks around?  I have a Dialog object that I want to not be covered by the OSK.  It doesn't seem like setting "MainView.anchorToKeyboard: true" is automatically fixing that for me.  Is there another way to control layout of the dialog?
<mterry> mpt, I'm looking at the password setting screens of ubuntu-system-settings and noticing that the swipe option appears to the user as if there is no password at all associated with the account -- that might be tricky from a technical point of view.  We can set an empty password for the user, but sudo won't accept that.  So unless we jump through some hoops, we'd be disabling ability to use sudo, which might be a problem?
<mterry> mpt, (traditionally, Ubuntu allows no-password-login but still has a user password for authenticating in dialogs)
<popey> cjwatson: not sure why you got cc'ed on the RT I replied to there, sorry about that.
<stgraber> mterry: ? our live media user and the default cloud instance users don't have passwords yet are perfectly capable of calling sudo
<mterry> stgraber, do they just do NOPASSWD:ALL ?
<mterry> stgraber, sudo doesn't *appear* to like an empty password without further configuration
<mterry> The internet also suggests that policykit may not love it, though I haven't tested
<stgraber> mterry: hmm, yeah, you're right, looks like cloud-init generates a sudoers.d file
<mterry> stgraber, I could go down that route, but it doesn't thrill me
<stgraber> and just confirmed, casper does the same trick for the live media...
<cyphermox_> who do I need to ask to get prettier icons for bluetooth device types?
<mterry> mdeslaur, I just filed https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/locking-hash/+merge/225538 with the updated logic for looking at PAM instead of the keyfile, FYI
<mterry> mdeslaur, still some work to do on the ubuntu-system-settings side
<mdeslaur> mterry: cool, I just pointed sarnold at it to review
<mterry> mdeslaur, ok!
<mterry> ah right, forgot sarnold did the actual review for the other
<mdeslaur> mterry: thanks!
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, lets ask johnlea or jouni
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, tell me what you need and I will get them
<mterry> mdeslaur, above on IRC, I was talking about how the UI for setting the password on the phone implies no password at all for the user if in swipe mode.   We can set the user's password to be blank, but sudo would need a sudoer's entry...  And I think policykit wouldn't like it.  Do you know more about the wisdom of doing that?
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: pretty much, symbolic icons for the bluetooth device types; as in the design:"https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Listing_devices
<cyphermox_> right now I'd use the icons shipped in other themes, but they're colored and some are pretty pixelated due to resizing
<mdeslaur> mterry: hrm, sudo uses pam's common-auth, which has nullok_secure, so blank passwords should work
<mdeslaur> mterry: I'll have to try it though
<mdeslaur> not sure how mir works with ttys
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, ok will check on it
<popey> pmcgowan: be quick, johnlea is on vacation soon
<popey> maybe already
<mterry> mdeslaur, oh interesting, it didn't work for me when I tried
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, I have ways ;)
<popey> heh
<mdeslaur> mterry: nullok_secure looks into /etc/securetty to limit blank passwords from certain ttys, were you trying with mir?
<mterry> mdeslaur, no
<mterry> mdeslaur, just on my desktop in X
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, exactly which types do we need
<cyphermox_> at least audio-headset, phone and computer, I think
<mdeslaur> mterry: sarnold can help you test and figure out what needs to be done
<mterry> mdeslaur, my /etc/securetty is very long....
<mterry> mdeslaur, OK, will bug him
<mdeslaur> mterry: he's very friends and just loves getting bugged :)
<mdeslaur> s/friends/friendly/
<sarnold> :)
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: maybe others like input-keyboard and input-mouse
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, will those work? they were on the probably not doing list
<cyphermox_> well right now they still show in the list, because the design says to show them insensitive rather than hiding them completely
<cyphermox_> there are already icons for all of these, so maybe it can be later
<pmcgowan> ok
<cyphermox_> give me a second I'll get you a screen capture, to show what I mean and what the current state is
<cyphermox_> at least audio-headset is going to be essential though
<pmcgowan> yep, and do you show a phone for handsfree in the car?
<cyphermox_> afaict we'd show a headset right now, we can discuss how we'd rather to show it
<cyphermox_> currently, all audio get merged into headset, but I think the design document doesn't really mention it
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, my android differentiates them anyway
<cyphermox_> ok, then let's differenciate
<cyphermox_> I'm tempted to rip out some of the code for this stuff and see how it goes
<cyphermox_> ugh, suck
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: I'll go through the bt definitions and try to come up with a list by email, we can decide what to do with the devices
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, sounds good
<cyphermox_> there's tons of stuff https://www.bluetooth.org/en-us/specification/assigned-numbers/baseband
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: doen
<cyphermox_> *done
<AlbertA> mterry: can I get top approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-system-compositor/no-inactivity-handling-desktop/+merge/225537
<mterry> AlbertA, po::bool_switch()->default_value(false) -- false isn't the default for bool switches?
<AlbertA> mterry: just want to make sure :)
<mterry> AlbertA, well you added it to one other bool() in the file, but not another bool()  :)
<mterry> consistency!
<AlbertA> mterry: oh missed it
<AlbertA> public-socket?
<mterry> AlbertA, yeah
<mterry> AlbertA, also weird that we specify the default again in the get() call
<AlbertA> mterry: yeah the public-socket is weird too
<AlbertA> since it defaults to true
<AlbertA> in l594
<AlbertA> which seems weird for a boolean flag
<AlbertA> if I switch it to bool_switch it won't let you do --public-socket=true
<AlbertA> or --public-socket=false
<mterry> AlbertA, er, then just leave things as they are then
<mterry> AlbertA, maybe that means we shouldn't muck with other options
<mterry> AlbertA, if it changes the command line API
<AlbertA> so take off the bool_switch fron enable-hardware-cursor?
<AlbertA> ok I'm switching them to just bool for consistency
<mterry> AlbertA, yeah.  I'm fine with it on the new option
<mterry> AlbertA, but for consistency, sure
<AlbertA> mterry: ok done
<mterry> AlbertA, this is all just for desktop, right?
<AlbertA> right
<mterry> AlbertA, don't you need to bump debian/changelog too?
<AlbertA> mterry: because of the command line addition?
<mterry> AlbertA, no because you bump the program version and change the "unity-system-compositor (<< 0.0.4)" lines -- why do you do that btw?
<AlbertA> mterry: oh because that wasn't updated
<AlbertA> mterry: it should have been updated before
<AlbertA> they should have been bumped in 0.0.3 and 0.0.4
<mterry> AlbertA, ah yes, we're on 0.0.4 now
<mterry> AlbertA, but why the Replaces/Breaks?
<AlbertA> because it should replace the previous versions...
<AlbertA> which is not 0.0.1 any more
<AlbertA> but 0.0.1, 0.0.2, 0.0.3
<AlbertA> right?
<mterry> AlbertA, naw I don't think that means what you think it menas
<mterry> AlbertA, that's talking about when a package steals files from another
<mterry> AlbertA, parts of it "replace" and "break" another package
<AlbertA> mterry: oh I see
<mterry> AlbertA, so just drop those two line changes
<AlbertA> ok
<mterry> AlbertA, but the CMake version change is good
<AlbertA> mterry: ok dropped the 2 lines
<mterry> AlbertA, approved!  Thanks
<AlbertA> mterry: thanks!
<dpm_> robru_, hi! the changes in lp:reminders-app that I was mentioning in my e-mail have now landed. Would it be possible to get a silo assigned to build the account-plugin-evernote binary package from that branch and start testing the upload? Is there anything in particular I need to do to do the request?
<robru_> dpm_ right so the way citrain works is you need an MP. it would have been easiest to just take your existing MP and build it in a silo. but since it landed you can make a null MP (eg, submit a branch that is a no-change copy of trunk, then submit an MP merging that branch back into trunk)
<cwayne> robru_: hiya, any chance we could get a silo for ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks? (specifically for https://code.launchpad.net/~ethan.chang/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/remove-welcome-background/+merge/225431)
<robru_> cwayne, is your request in the spreadsheet?
<cwayne> robru_: nope, i seem to have lost my link to that spreadsheet, if you've got a link i'm happy to add it
<robru_> cwayne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<cwayne> robru: i've only got view-only on that
<dpm_> robru, ah, I didn't know that. Ok, thanks, I'll try to do that. I've never done this no-change business, so it might take me a few mins. I'll come back to you once I've figured out and submitted the MP
<robru> cwayne, sorry, added you
<robru> dpm_, it's annoying but easy. just 'bzr branch lp:reminders-app null-merge; cd null-merge; bzr push lp:~/reminders-app/nullmerge' and then MP that branch
<robru> cwayne, ok just that one MP?
<cwayne> robru: yeps
<cwayne> easy peasy :)
<robru> cwayne, ok you got silo 14, please build (link to the jenkins build job is on the spreadsheet page for silo 14)
<cwayne> robru: pressed go on the jenkins build job, not sure anything's happening yet but it's only been a few minutes
<robru> cwayne, after you clicked it, wht happened? did it still show the same page with the build options form?
<cwayne> robru: showed the same page but everything was blank again
<robru> cwayne, yeah that means nothing happened, have to do it again
<cwayne> ah there we go, i don't have permission...
<robru> cwayne, what happened there was it redirected you to SSO login, which redirected you back to the build job form without triggering the build
<robru> cwayne, bah, really? ok i'll build it
<cwayne> sorry to be a pain :/
<robru> cwayne, ok you can follow the build here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/99/console
<cwayne> gah failed, because it wasn't top-approved
<cwayne> i thought my approved was enough, now top-approved
<dpm_> robru, ok, created a MP with no changes on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225572 - I'm not too sure about the versioning in debian/control, I'm guessing it will need changes before it goes into the archive?
<dpm_> err, in *debian/changelog, I meant
<robru> dpm_, sorry, what versioning? version number comes from debian/changelog
<dpm_> robru, yeah, typo, corrected myself just afterwards ^
<robru> oh sorry
<robru> dpm_, the existing version for account-plugin-evernote is just '0' so whatever version reminders-app has will be fine.
<robru> dpm_ sorry my network is just bs today
<dpm_> robru, np, just updating debian/changelog on that MP
<robru> dpm_, what? no don't. why?
<dpm_> robru, ah, that was my question earlier. Ok, I'll undo, sorry
<robru> dpm_, can you add a request to the landing sheet? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=0
<robru> dpm_ ci train makes the changelog entry for you
<dpm_> robru, and how does it generate the package version number? The current debian/changelog version in the branch is based on an old bzr revision, so if it's picking that up, it would not be entirely right
<robru> dpm_ it'll cut it off at the + and then add a new timestamp in there
<robru> dpm_ so it'll be like 0.4+14.10.20140703-0ubuntu1
<dpm_> robru, ok, thanks for the clarification. So to add the request, I just add it to the Pending sheet? (sorry, first time I do a request)
<ybon> nik90_: I confirm that I need to create *two* alarms to see the "clock" icon appear on the top notification bar
<ybon> and the first one only appears as "Clock" in the time&date top menu
<ybon> nik90_: http://i.imgur.com/j1fSt4e.png
<ybon> ah no, "click" is always there
<ybon> but I confirm I need to create two to have one appear in the menu, as shown in the screenshot
<ybon> and to see the little "clock" in the top bar
<dpm_> robru, anyway, I've added the entry there. Please let me know it it's all ok and if there is anything else I need to do. Thanks!
<sergiusens> dpm_: do you know of any instructions to use online accounts provided in a click?
<dpm_> sergiusens, afaik, that won't work until in a few month's time
<sergiusens> dpm_: so for evernote it's only possible because it's a deb?
<dpm_> UOA expect the provider, service, etc. files in /usr/share
<dpm_> sergiusens, exactly
<sergiusens> dpm I guess I'll have to go with the javascript route
<sergiusens> unless, ping cwayne :-)
<sergiusens> have you done oauth with golang?
 * sergiusens doesn't really want to learn the internals of oauth at all
<dpm_> sergiusens, yeah, app authors have resorted to doing oauth within the app instead of using UOA so far :/
<sergiusens> dpm_: well I've seen many apps allow auth through facebook et.al.; not really sure how that works in an app; but I might try that too
<cwayne> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/unity-scope-yelp-golang
<sergiusens> cwayne: thanks!
<dpm_> sergiusens, no idea how that'd work, either. Have you seen it in Ubuntu apps, you mean?
<sergiusens> dpm_: no, I've seen it when logging in through the web :-)
<sergiusens> dpm_: like tripit
<dpm_> ahh, yes :)
<cwayne> btw I'm close to giving up on UOA in apps
<sergiusens> cwayne: that's cheating; the token dance has already been done there :-P
<sergiusens> cwayne: personally, I think it doesn't really scale for apps
<cwayne> sergiusens: it's just been such a PITA, I tried to do it for my fitbit app for like 8 months
<sergiusens> oauth is mess IMO too, for native apps at least
<cwayne> yep
<sergiusens> *a*
<pmcgowan> cwayne, what do we need to fix?
<pmcgowan> seems somewhat critical to have
<pmcgowan> click plugins for uoa?
<cwayne> pmcgowan: the ability to package account-plugins as clicks in the store
<pmcgowan> cwayne, or as part of the app maybe?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: or use them from withing your app
<sergiusens> yeah, that's good enough
<pmcgowan> its on the plan
<pmcgowan> let me check on that
<robru> dpm_, ok sorry about that, meeting got crazy. just looking at your landing request now
<dpm_> robru, np, thanks!
<robru> dpm_, so yeah, there isn't a way to build a source package and only selectively upload binary packages, the way the archive works is that you upload the source package and it builds the binary packages and then those binary packages go into ubuntu.
<robru> dpm_, that said, however, if you have an unwanted 'reminders-app' debian package in the archive, that's not actually going to conflict with the click app in any meaningful way
<robru> dpm_, you just have to coordinate your releases, so that the source package gets released close to the same time as your click package gets uploaded, in the even that you're making a change to the account-plugin-evernote that you depend on in the click package
<dpm_> robru, ack, sounds good
<dpm_> robru, yeah, that's the plan in this case too. We've been holding off the click package upload until the account-plugin-evernote package gets uploaded
<robru> dpm_, ok, it's building in silo 13 now: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/58/console
<dpm_> perfect
<robru> dpm_, oops, this one: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/59/console
<dpm_> ok, np :)
<robru> hmmmm
<dpm_> oh, so perhaps we do need to change the debian version?
<robru> dpm_, ok, not sure what's going on with that error, this must be a new regression because citrain used to be smarter than that. can you try in your MP making a new entry in debian/changelog that looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744283/
<dpm_> robru, ok. Here's the full changelog. I'm going to push that change to the MP. Does this look ok? Also I should leave release as UNRELEASED? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744295/
<robru> dpm_, yep, leave as unreleased
<robru> dpm_, looks good, citrain *should* handle the version number and changing it to say 'utopic'
<robru> (but then, it should have already done that, not sure why it's being fussy)
<dpm_> robru, ok, change pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581
<robru> dpm_, looks good, thanks
<dpm_> awesome
<robru> dpm_, third try is the charm? ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/60/console
<dpm_> yay
<robru> dpm_, ugh
<robru> oh wait
<robru> dpm_, you're missing .bzr-builddeb/default.conf which should contain: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/friends/view/head:/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<dpm_> ok, on it
<dpm_> robru, ok, pushed the change
<robru> dpm_, ok, sorry about all this, this one HAS to work ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/61/console
<dpm_> np :)
 * dpm_ crosses fingers
<cjwatson> popey: I'm CCed on all UE tickets
<cjwatson> popey: nobody needs to apologise for it
<dpm_> robru, I've added a comment to silo 13 in the spreadsheet. It seems that the packages did not build quite correctly. Would you have any ideas?
<robru> dpm_, uh, sounds like a problem with dh_exec
<dpm_> yeah
<dpm_> perhaps it cannot be used in the silo builders? If not, is there another alternative?
<robru> dpm_, nope, silos are just PPA and silo builders are PPA builders.
<robru> dpm_, unfortunately I don't know a lot about dh-exec
<dpm_> argh, I really need to go now, will have to continue investigating tomorrow
<dpm_> thanks robru
<robru> dpm_, ok sorry, I'll poke at it a bit myself
<dpm_> thanks a lot
<dpm_> no love, debian packaging
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-04
<cwayne> huh, so the messaging indicator is now green, but the LED is blue
<cwayne> also holy shit departments in ubuntu store scope
<liuxg> does anyone meet the following error when deploying to phone? :-1: error: Could not connect to host: No private key file given.Did the emulator fail to start?
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/ubuntu-touch-apps-pass-100k-downloads-ahead-first-hardware
<lotuspsychje> nice work guys
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy US Independence Day! :-D
<pignacio> Hi, was checking this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation , and there are some broken includes below the Requirements section
<nik90_> rsalveti: ping
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, I need a review for trivial packaging changes to webbrowser-app (adding a -doc package), would you have a moment sometime today to look at it? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/doc-package/+merge/225647
<didrocks> oSoMoN: will have a look!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<ogra_> mterry, note that i'm working on a change to adb to disaloow root login at all ... sudo will be required
<mterry> ogra_, oh really?
<ogra_> yes, thats part of developer mode
<mterry> ogra_, what's the entry point?  Does 'adb shell' give you a phablet shell?
<ogra_> adb will only drop you into phablet soon
<ogra_> yes
<mterry> ogra_, interesting.  So maybe phablet-shell isn't the right place to fix this
<ogra_> mterry, dropping the password and sudo support isnt ...
<mterry> ogra_, isn't what?
<ogra_> mterry, developer mode with only be enableable if you have a lockscreen pw/number/pattern set
<mterry> ogra_, oh really?  that's convenient
<mterry> ogra_, then I guess I don't have to do anything
<ogra_> so we can go with the default pw for automation imho ... then sergio doesnt need to override so much stuff if you flash with --developer-mode
<mterry> ogra_, well I don't like considering the arbitrary string 'phablet' as the 'default password'
<mterry> ogra_, so --developer-mode will give you adb without setting a password then...  OK
<ogra_> we will need something that keeps automated testing working
<ogra_> not sure how sergio planned to do that in ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ do you happen to knwo ?
<mterry> ogra_, that's also interesting because we'd have to do it at flash time probably.  We can't modify the system to allow sudo unless we can get root access
<ogra_> mterry, we cant disallow sudo
<ogra_> that would break a lot of stuff i learned ... seems the security team binds a lot functionality to the sudo group
<mterry> ogra_, I get that (and it's not disallowing, it's just sudo doesn't like empty passwords in remote shells)
<ogra_> yes
<mterry> ogra_, so we don't need to worry about normal user case -- developer mode only exists when a password is set
<ogra_> right
<mterry> ogra_, so just the testing case, which can be fixed if you do --developer-mode by dropping a sudoers file in place probably
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#developer-mode
<mterry> ogra_, but yeah I'd like to see how sergio plans to change --developer-mode
<ogra_> lets wait til he is around
<ogra_> mterry, what are you doing here, shouldnt you burn fireworks, drink beer and eat barbecued sausage ?
<mterry> ogra_, I should be yeah
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks for the review! regarding the failing tests, this is not expected, do you have the output of the test run?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sure, you just want the stdout, nothing else?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that would be a good start
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> oSoMoN: here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747010/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'm on trusty if that counts (or if a dep isn't bump appropriatly)
<aquarius> I'd like to file a big about the "first run wizard" on the phone -- the one that makes you select a language, tells you that you don't have a SIM, and so on. Which project is it in?
<aquarius> s/big/bug/ :)
<didrocks> Cimi: it's unity8 or u-s-s (I know there is a little bit of code in both)? ^
<aquarius> aha, so no I don't, slangasek filed it already :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1336181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336181 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Welcome Wizard incorrectly says "setup" instead of "set up"" [Low,Fix released]
<oSoMoN> didrocks, right, the trunk doesn’t run on trusty, it requires a newer version of oxide which is in utopic only atm (but will hit trusty-updates soon)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: please bump the dep/build-dep then ;)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ok, will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<Cimi> didrocks, u s s
<didrocks> aquarius: I'm not surprised Steve filed that one for the record :p
<didrocks> thanks Cimi
<oSoMoN> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/bump-oxide-dependency/+merge/225666 if you don’t mind approving
<didrocks> oSoMoN: done!
<charles> Cimi, ping
<Cimi> charles, pong
<charles> Cimi, thostr_ has silo 3 ready for the transfer indicator pieces
<Cimi> charles, no independence day for you? :)
<charles> Cimi, did you get a chance to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/transfer-menu/+merge/224672 ?
<Cimi> rtying!
<Cimi> go partying!
<charles> Cimi, well, officially I'm not here... but I was online checking my mail / etc anyway
<Cimi> ahah ok
<charles> Cimi, so I made the mistake of checking my canonical mail too :)
<Cimi> I started reviewing 5 mins ago
<charles> Cimi, cool, thanks
<charles> Cimi, could you ping thostr_ when you finish? He's eager
<thostr_> charles: Cimi: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/114/console
<thostr_> charles: Cimi: seems there is a merge conflict
<charles> dednick: ^
<dednick> charles: yes. dealing
<dednick> charles, thostr_: fixed conflicts
<thostr_> dednick: thanks. rebuilding...
<dednick> Saviq: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/menu.plugin/+merge/224616 ?
<Cimi> dednick, shall we set visible falt for the stateLabel when the text is empty?
<Cimi> false
<Saviq> dednick, sure we can
<Saviq> dednick, do we want the transfer menu to go in as well?
<dednick> Saviq: yup. it's dependent on the plugin one.
<Saviq> dednick, reviewing now
<dednick> Saviq: thanks.
<dednick> Saviq: Cimi is doing the review now actually
<dednick> Cimi: er, i'll take a quick look. cant remember what i did
<Cimi> dednick, it's just visible: active
<Cimi> I'd change to active && text != ""
<Cimi> although being in a columnlayout probably won't change visually anything
<dednick> Cimi: ah. meh. no need
<dednick> Cimi: it always has some state anyway
<dednick> in practical usage
<Cimi> dednick, the text is always set?
<Cimi> not in the menu item factory
<dednick> Cimi: unless it's in an unknown state
<dednick> Cimi: in which case it won't be active
<Cimi> dednick, just asked a small test for active true or false
<dednick> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> Saviq, got more reviews for me?
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure why here, but all the launcher ones are nice and small and I'd like to get rid of them ;)
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and you could strong-arm mzanetti into fixing the icons on launcher
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> sure
<mzanetti> what?
<mzanetti> what's wrong with the icons in the launcher?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, didn't test your branch yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, but the highlights and inset around icons is wrong
<Cimi> doesn't match ubuntushape
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, review those launcher branches already :P
<mzanetti> will fix it all :D
<mzanetti> I hope
<mzanetti> unless the switch to suru messed it up again
<dednick> Cimi: test added
<ultrabenosaurus> I'm thinking about flashing the latest Touch image to my Nexus 4 via ClockworkMod Recovery
<ultrabenosaurus> which files do I need to flash from this directory? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Wellark> Laney: could you take a new look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspot/+merge/224399
<Wellark> thanks.
<Laney> Wellark: ok, hopefully soon, finishing up another fix atm
<charles> dednick, Saviq, let's discuss it here so thostr_ can be kept in the loop
<charles> dednick, do you want that change in this MP? it's trivial to make
<dednick> charles: yes please. i can just update my branch quickly as well
<charles> dednick, doing it now then
<thostr_> na, don't keep me in this time... the match is about to start ;)
<dednick> Saviq: how do i update the pot file?
<Saviq> dednick, make pot_file
<charles> lol
<charles> thostr_, oh? I thought the world cup ended a couple of days ago ;)
<thostr_> charles: that was only for US
<thostr_> for germany I think it'll end today
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> dont be so pessimistic ;)
<charles> thatsthejoke.jpg
 * thostr_ off for the match now...
 * ogra_ too
<charles> dednick, Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> charles, thanks
<faizanakram99> hi all
<faizanakram99> anyone porting ubuntu touch for samsung galaxy s advance i9070
<Tassadar> whoa, looks like the problems with sound on hammerhead were fixed, by the switch to pulseadio I assume
<Tassadar> now it just won't turn off the screen for suspend :x
<Tassadar> which is kinda weird, because the suspend happens according to dmesg Oo
<dednick> Saviq: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/transfer-menu/+merge/224673
<dednick> Saviq: oh hang on. havent done inline
<Laney> Wellark: elopio: don't think I'll get to the reviews today, sorry - will do first thing monday
<Laney> then we can do a landing monday morning if it's okay if you want
<elopio> Laney: that's fine, don't worry.
<peryt> z
<rsalveti> nik90_: pon
<rsalveti> pong
<nik90_> rsalveti: hey do you have someone in your team working on unlocking the screen  when an alarm is triggered?
<rsalveti> nik90_: well, we can't automatically unlock the screen as that would have security implications
<rsalveti> all we can do is turning on the display so the user can see the alarm notification
<nik90_> rsalveti: yeah but something similar to when receiving a call would be nice
<rsalveti> with dismiss and accept
<rsalveti> nik90_: right, that will happen, charles should probably be implementing that soon
<rsalveti> basically the indicator now needs to hold a suspend blocker when an alarm is triggered
<rsalveti> and also make sure the display is turned on so the user can see the alarm
<nik90_> rsalveti: ah ok. I wasn't sure who was on it. I can coordinate with charles since I now know he is the one working on it
<rsalveti> nik90_: sure :-)
<ybon> wow, MMS in the new image? Thanks guys! :)
<ybon> (and girls hopefully :) )
<ybon> And aGPS working, that's a crazy good news
 * ybon sends ♥ to the core team
<mhall119> popey: is MMS actually working now?
<mhall119> I tried to send and recieve an image from my wife and neither went through
<mhall119> not sure if that's because of Ubuntu, or because of my pre-paid AT&T plan
<mhall119> supposedly my plan allows it
<popey> mhall119: not tried
<popey> mhall119: i can't attach pictures to tweets, goes back to blank twitter window
<nik90_> ybon: wait aGPS works?
 * ybon just sent a MMS
<ybon> but let me check it has arrived :p
<ybon> nik90_: humm, let me check again
<ybon> oh, in chat list page, the summary of my last message is null when this last message is a MMS, it seems
<ybon> nik90_: humm, I was connected to the wifi, so my position was certainly coming from that :s
 * ybon sends more ♥ to the team to make the aGPS land :)
<nik90_> ybon: you raised my hope :P !
<ybon> nik90_: mine too ;)
<nik90_> :)
<sergiusens> mhall119: sending, no; there's a udm bug and people have been distracting mandel with doc writing ;-)
<sergiusens> mhall119: you should recv, and if it doesn't work, just send a bug my way (ubuntu-bug nuntium) and attached the nuntium upstart log and if you can .local/share/nuntium/store
<ybon> SCANDAL, Ubuntu Touch does not prevent a Nexus 4 to broke when falling on the ground!
<ybon> (My darling just let her phone fall :/ )
<genii> Well, it can't do everything.
<genii> ybon: I've now broke 4 screens on my N4. I don't think I'm going to replace it this time.
<ybon> genii: it seems that touch is not active anymore on the bottom of the screen
<ybon> only the back is physically broken by the way
<genii> ybon: The digitizer and the screen are all one fused-together unit, so if the touch digitizer is kaput, the screen also has to be replaced
<genii> ( here it used to be $180, down to $140 now, Canadian $)
<ybon> ok
<ybon> the price of the phone in second hands market
<genii> ybon: Here? Between $225 to $275
<genii> Or if you mean the broken one to sell for parts now, you might get $50
<ybon> here it's €150 in good state
<ybon> oh, good idea, I may find a broken one that has the touch and screen ok
<ybon> €130 (but 8Gb) http://www.leboncoin.fr/telephonie/679866291.htm?ca=12_s
<krabador> i really want to ask if some of the ubuntu touch porting on the wiki are really active
<diclophis> heya all
<diclophis> I have successfully gotten utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz  booted onto a sony xperia z1
<diclophis> however... nothing graphical is loading, nor does a text mode output appear on the device sreen
<diclophis> however `adb shell` works perfectly fine!
<diclophis> so, this i think is a pretty big win... I have some questions on where some things are though
<diclophis> for instance, I don't have a /lib/modules directoy ...
<diclophis> I should maybe preface this with, my build is a bit frankenstienian
<diclophis> I am using the boot.img that resulted from the ubuntu/touch/port document, but then I am using a kernel build from the sony official OSS download
<diclophis> so, from the ubuntu touch CM build output I have a wlan.ko file, and I adb-pushed it to the devices... and got this when I tried to modprobe it
<diclophis> https://gist.github.com/diclophis/fa04ccdec40d346b9f7e
<diclophis> i figure the screen and all is not working because the kernel module is not present
<diclophis> this gist outlines how I was able to glue together the builds to make it boot: https://gist.github.com/diclophis/cc8775c7617b060ef8e3
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-05
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the new icons guys
<lotuspsychje> every time i boot my nexus7 ubuntu touch gets nicer :p
<xangua> Edge
<lotuspsychje> xangua: hi
<lotuspsychje> xangua: edge project was dead right
<xangua> Was using and edge phone like Ubuntu edge (RIP) but changed to a rounded one
<lotuspsychje> soon Bq and meizu wil release ubuntu touch phones
<xangua> What are their spec? I'm aware it will not include Ubuntu desktop right?
<lotuspsychje> not sure, check omgubuntu website
<lotuspsychje> there was a showoff @ asia expo recently with meizu
<xangua> I'm reading a comment asking if it supports dock mode, than means the regular desktop?
<xangua> A little too big for my taste
<lotuspsychje> i dont care much for the dock, i like my desktop on other computers
<lotuspsychje> and use touch seperate
<xangua> Hope the best for Ubuntu touch and release a lower spec and screen in the future maybe
<xangua> Bq looks like an iPhone
<lotuspsychje> yeah bq looks neat
<ybon> popey: suggestion for new Ubuntu Store scope: add a "Latest" chapter with latest submissions :)
<popey> ybon: like that idea
<popey> ybon: good way for people to up/downvote newest stuff
<ybon> :)
<tomdp> Hey guys, I have a quick (and perhaps silly) question. Once consumer devices are out, will the Nexus devices currently used for testing receive the same level of support?
<tomdp> Or, is it not yet known?
<popey> tomdp: unknown
<tomdp> Thanks.
<fabio_> guys, is possible to install xfce on ubuntu touch?
<fabio_> i want to get rid of this ubuntu touch thing
<fabio_> *UI
<fabio_> its possible to install xfce in ubuntu touch?
<K1773R> fabio_: i dont think so. having a decent DE with linux on shitphones seems like a impossible dream :(
<Beldar> !language | K1773R
<ubot5> K1773R: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<K1773R> Beldar: ACK, would be good to have it in /topic
<taiebot> Am i the only one having problems with phone calls on r113 cannot answer any , the notification never come up. I can hear the phone ringing but i have no notification to answer the call.
<diddledan> I can't make heads-nor-tails of the Patches section on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel#Patches
<diddledan> it seems to me that the texts are incomplete - references to "this" with no indication of what "this" is
<Laney> $
<utack> This one’s tricky. iOS is a lost cause, unless you jail-break, and Android isn’t much better. I use Ubuntu-Touch, and it has possibilities. At least you feel like the mobile phone is yours. Okay, so I can’t use 3G, it crashes when I try to make phone calls and the device runs so hot that when in my jacket pocket it seconds as an excellent nipple-warmer, but I can see the potential.
<utack> seen here: http://www.coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/
<Debogo> o/
<Debogo> any one can help me? I need an I9505 UT img :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-06
<mterry> mdeslaur, are you actually around by any chance?
 * mterry has questions about securetty
<mterry> mdeslaur, when you read this, I'm curious about the conflicting desires for blank-password sudo access on the Touch images and the fact that securetty doesn't like "pts/*" ttys.  Is there any way to differentiate between "bad" pts (like... what, telnet and remote stuff?) and "good" ones (like X/Mir shells, if those are in fact good?).  Or maybe your answer is that we should in fact continue to not allow sudo in the terminal-app if the user does
<mterry> n't have a password?
<diddledan> I seem to be stuck with updating touch to a more recent than january compile on my galaxynexus (I've compiled my own with kitkat-ish sources)
<diddledan> I have got it as far as booting to the ubuntu filesystem but then it stops before bringing up lightdm - I _think_ it's not able to start the android bits
<diddledan> manually trying to start the android lxc container reports: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7754422/
<diddledan> readonly filesystem
<squishward> Hey guys! If a particular phone is fully supported by CyanogenMod, is it likely that all features will work automatically in a build of Ubuntu Touch for that same device?
<squishward> I've been reading through the Porting guide, but it isn't very clear to me what exactly is required.
<diddledan> squishward: I'm muddling through that too
<squishward> @diddledan: glad i'm not alone
<diddledan> I'm failing to understand the android lxc container's pre-start.sh
<diddledan> it seems to believe the root filesystem is writable but afaiui the root filesystem is supposed to be readonly (which it is)
<sudheera> hi anyone here...
<sudheera> helloo
<diddledan> followup to my previous problem - I realised that I had an old boot.img and hadn't flashed the newly compiled one with the latest initrd which should sort the android lxc container. however, now I'm getting a rebootloop in the initrd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7755448/
<diddledan> .. specifically: [    8.471130] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<diddledan> as far as I can fathum it seems to be failing on the run-init command
<pino22> hello
<sopeti> hy
<sopeti> I have a problem Can you help me?
<Guest6944> Now that maguro is deprecated. Where can I find the last  version/image? It does not seem to be in "trusty" channel. Am I right?
<Guest6944> @sopeti Don't ask if somebody can help you. If You searched the Internet and can't find the answer then just ask your question.
<sopeti> The question is how can I intall ubuntu 14.04 lts with LSI megaraid sas controller?
<diddledan> wrong channel methinks
<Guest6944> @sopeti Your question seems to be offtopic. This channel is dedicated to mobile phones. Try different channel or askubuntu.
<sopeti> ok thanks
<sopeti> bye
<diddledan> sopeti: try #ubuntu
<debb1046> Greetings. How can I get a shell into the android container?
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the new icons guys
<lotuspsychje> how can i see latest news apps instead of categorys?
<dobey> debb1046: what android container?
<debb1046> there is an lxc container running a minimal android installation (for drivers and such)
<dobey> debb1046: there's only the android kernel afaik. no actual android
<debb1046> yes, there is. It lives in /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs
<dobey> oh
<Guest6944> @debb1046 Doesn't "lxc-console -n android" do the trick?
<Guest6944> @debb1046 In my case it seems not to start shell through. Maybe You have to change lxc config.
<debb1046> @Guest6944 there is no shell running
<debb1046> tried lxc-attach, doesn't work either
<Guest6944> @debb1046 It seems to me that android container does not stary any getty process. I'll look into that.
<Guest6944> * start
<Guest6944> @debb1046 Sorry. I can't get it to work.
<debb1046> OK. Thanks anyway
<basketball> is it ready for average person yet
<Guest6944> That depends on what you expect. I used it everyday for past 6 months. Without any tweeking. It has it's quirks through.
<strapjaw> Good day. I was hoping someone would be able/willing to help me. I have a Nexus 7 (razor KTU84P), and I followed all the instructions on how to install Ubuntu Touch. After it reboots into recovery to flash, it displays the Ubuntu logo and the progress bar. It then drops into a recovery menu with a few option. I selected "Reboot device." It now just sits at the Google load menu, but doesn't boot into the OS. Has anyone else had this problem?
<chris1> Hi guys! I just want to point out, that there is a problem with the calculator, because 1/4 does NOT equal 0.5 ;)
<chris1> Otherwise, nice work. I am a big fan of your project :)
<Tassadar> heh, you're right
<Tassadar> 1/6 isn't 0.6 either
<Tassadar> that's kinda funny
<Tassadar> are there even any tests to check if the calculator produces correct results?
<Tassadar> chris1: will you make a bug report or should I?
<chris1> Tassadar: I think its better if you do this, because i've never filed a bug before ;)
<Tassadar> kay
<chris1> thank you very much :)
<Tassadar> huh, it seems to be kinda random
<Tassadar> now it says 0.25
<chris1> I tried to solve my homework and was really frustrated because my results didnt match with the provided solutions :D
<chris1> took me some time until i figured out, that its the calculators fault
<Tassadar> now I can reproduce it again
<Tassadar> probably somehow related to the calculations history
<Tassadar> chris1: which image do you have?
<Tassadar> as in, version
<chris1> Tassadar: updated today, phone says: "Ubuntu 14.10 (r113)"
<Tassadar> me too, trying to update to latest proposed 115 right now, but the internet here is really slow
<chris1> Maybe you can help me on another problem. Do you know a way to force the keyboard to appear?
<chris1> Because very often i need the keyboard (for the app Webogramm) but it doesn appear.
 * diddledan twiddles his thumbs waiting for compile
<Tassadar> chris1: no, sorry
<Tassadar> clicking into any text field should bring it up
<chris1> clicking into the text field often doesnt work for this webapp. There is a cursor blinking in the field but the keyboard doesnt appear. This happens very often but kind of random. i cant really reproduce it.
<Tassadar> there, I made the bug 1338318
<ubot5> bug 1338318 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Wrong result for some divisions with decimal result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338318
<Tassadar> you can click the "this bug affects me" button if you have launchpad account
<diddledan> ok, so it finally compiled (18 hours after I decided to do this)
<diddledan> lots of wrong turns and misunderstanding on my part but I think this might be better this time
<diddledan> what's the weekend for if not for spending the entire two days messing with compilations :-p
<diddledan> (and flashing)
<diddledan> (and rebooting)
<popey> diddledan: if there's anything you have learned which could improve the porting wiki page, it'd be great to update it ㋛
<diddledan> it's got a lot further now than previously - it's actually booted and spawned the android lxc container but no gfx
<n-iCe> hello!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-29
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-should-not-compare-ubuntu-touch-with-android-or-any-other-os-485499.shtml
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: my favorite was the article on "Will snappy have updated software?" that made no effort to address the question.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<littlegreen> Is there a docking troubleshooting FAQ around? I need to read into one, since I'm having trouble connecting externel I/O to my Nexus 4... I have both MHL and OTG cables but my mouse works with neither :( Is there something I have to pre-install? Does it matter if it's a wireless or wired mouse?
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin (:
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Any luck finding out how to force a rotation mode for an app?
<nocomp_> hi folks
<nocomp_> hi folks
<nocomp_> i am waiting for my mx4
<nocomp_> ubuntu edition
<nocomp_> been google here and there
<nocomp_> nothing about running aircrack on ubuntu touch
<nocomp_> not possible ?
<sturmflut2> nocomp_: Should be possible if you copy the binary over to the phone and disable network-manager
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> thx steev
<nocomp_> sturmflut2,
<steev> no problem
<nocomp_> but i guess it need to be compile for arm, cant  we just do an apt-get install ?
<nocomp_> if fs is rw
<nocomp_> (from what i ve read)
<steev> nocomp_: you could grab the .deb file from kali
<steev> or just build it yourself
<nocomp_> smart move :)
<steev> it's a small package, doesn't take much time to build at all
<nocomp_> so if i am courrect
<nocomp_> if i add kali pkg in source.list
<steev> do NOT do thtat
<steev> that*
<nocomp_> i should be able to intall it on the fly correct?
<steev> unless you want to break your system, do not just add random other distro's pkg sources
<nocomp_> oki
<nocomp_> thxx for the tip
<steev> but
<steev> it's going to be pointless to run
<steev> the kernel will 99.99999% most likely not be patched for injection
<nocomp_> hmmm
<steev> you'd be better off cloning the ubuntu touch sources, and building your own kernel and build for the device
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> pitty there is no kali version for ubuntu touch
<nocomp_> would be great to have it native on a mx4
<steev> if only someone who had the hardware would do that work.....
<nocomp_> there is a linux armel version
<steev> it's not like we (i work at kali) hide our sources, but we don't have every piece of hardware out there.... donations accepted :P
<nocomp_> or armhf
<nocomp_> if i was the marketing dir of meizu
<nocomp_> i would give you one
<nocomp_> and release the first security linux mobile :)
<nocomp_> ever tried on bq ?
<ogra_> lol
<steev> wut
<steev> ogra_: shh
<steev> nocomp_: well, as with all things open source, if you wanna see something done, the best way to see that is to roll up your sleeves
<nocomp_> i agree
<ogra_> point is that not all things are open source here ... to make the hardware work the phone needs to use the binary blobs that android provides, there is no way around that
<ogra_> on a driver level ubuntu touch is sadly not more open than android currently ...
<steev> ogra_: sure, but what he's talking about isn't really that difficult.  a few kernel patches (if that), and a few extra packages
<ogra_> also note that we use the android kernel srouce *and* the android network stack (with all its odd groups etc) ... so if you patch, you want to use anndroid kernel patches
<steev> yeah, still not difficult - seems like it if you've never done it before, but once you've done it once or twice... easy as pie
<nocomp_> i think that would be a great tool to have a mx4 with kali preinstalled
<ogra_> sure, just pointing out that there are some specialities :)
<steev> well i'm sure some kali user will come out with something
<steev> or you could talk to the nethunter team
<steev> i'm not on that side of things though
<nocomp_> that would be brilliant
<nocomp_> surely it will interest them
<nocomp_> at least some of them
<nocomp_> nobody has a bq aquaris that he s not using to give away to dev?
<zzarr> hello! I have a problem, when I run make I get an error message no rule to make target /android.config
<zzarr> what could cause this?
<mpt> mvo, hi, could you confirm that with click/snappy it doesn’t matter if the device loses power in the middle of an update? I need to know this to verify that bug 1468305 is a duplicate design-wise
<ubot5> bug 1359344 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1468305 Contradictory and/or incomplete explanation on the update dialog" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359344
<mvo> mpt: I'm not sure about the phone, I need to look at the details how the unpack works there. For snappy if you upgrade the OS and loose power in the middle that will not matter, you boot into the old system (current) and need to upgrade again
<mvo> mpt: there are some cases in snappy where the system does not auto-reboot on a broken upgrade, iirc if the initrd is zero size due to e.g. FS corruption it would hang on boot, but a power-cycle will fix this problem and then it will boot into the old (current) system again. so no bootloops. I need to check the trello board for all these corner cases, we did testing to find them (i.e. break the system in various way to see how it recovers)
<mpt> mvo, thanks. The point I’m interested in is avoiding having to tell people to keep the device on. If they turn it off the update is effectively cancelled, but that’s not surprising
<mvo> mpt: that is correct in the snappy world of a/b partitions at least (modulo bugs but we work on auto-testing all sorts of scenarios)
<mvo> mpt: let me look on my phone to see how the script on -touch works to double check, but I suspect its not true here
<mvo> (or might not be true)
<mpt> The other way of avoiding having to tell people to keep the device on is to not let them turn it off … which would be fine for system updates, not so much for app updates
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Camera Day! 😃
<mpt> 😊📷📆
<mpt> Now I need an MTP expert. Any MTP experts in the house? Specifically I need to know how a phone distinguishes the devices that try to read stuff off it
<popey> mpt: i believe ogra_ or cyphermox are the mtp experts
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> ogra_, hi. When you connect your phone to a computer, what kind of ID does the computer send for the phone to recognize it?
 * mpt starts digging through the 282-page MTP spec
<ogra_> mpt, none
<ogra_> the PC just uses the USb IDs
<mpt> huh
<mpt> ogra_, so let’s say we have a prompt on the phone, asking you whether you want to share data with this device you’ve just connected to, or whether you just want to charge
<ogra_> udev matches against /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules ... then fires up libmtp for that USB device
<mpt> ogra_, and then you disconnect it by mistake, and reconnect it five seconds later
<mpt> Is there any way to tell that it’s the same device?
<ogra_> to have a prompt you need a lot new code we dont have
<ogra_> (which is why we currently only check for the screen lock state and allow/deny access accordingly )
<mpt> Maybe so, but customer request, so… :-)
<ogra_> sure, just dont expect that to be implementable quicly :)
<ogra_> (i'm not even sure who does mtp nowadays ... )
<seb128> (nobody I think)
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> since cyphermox moved to foundations
<ogra_> like most of the plumbing layer it is currently up in the air
<mpt> This is sounding like our NetworkManager situation
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> NM is maintained by cyphermox in the distro
<seb128> so it's not similar
<ogra_> it is pretty much true for everything in the plumbing layer except telephony
<ogra_> everyone who used to work in that level of the system moved elsewhere
<seb128> what are you talking about
<mpt> Anyway … There is no way to tell that a device you’re connecting to is the same device you connected to before?
<seb128> nm is maintained in Ubuntu as it always was
<seb128> which means it doesn't have a lot of resources or people working on it full time, but that was like that before
<ogra_> seb128, the phone specific patches and bits used to be a phonedations task
<seb128> well, that's not "nm" then
<seb128> it's "phones patches to nm"
<seb128> which is different ;-)
<ogra_> sure
<seb128> mpt, there is probably a way to query the device/talk  to it over some protocol
<ogra_> mpt, i dont think so ... you will need some key exchange between the devices for that ...
<ogra_> right, what seb128 says
<ogra_> mtp most likely has someting that isnt implemented yet
<ogra_> and if not you can surel bolt something on top of it and do a custom thing
<ogra_> *surely
<mpt> Well, we don’t have any control over the software running on the connecting device … e.g. it’s a charger in the back of a plane seat where the entertainment system is running Windows Embedded :-)
<ogra_> right, so oour mtp-server on the phone needs to be extended to support all bits of the protocol ... not only the very basics
<mpt> Aha, a MTP device is also a USB device, and USB has … a SerialNumber field :-)
<nhaines> I'm happy that the phone bootloader is changing to be a prettier version of the desktop bootloader.  :)
<nhaines> Even if I did mention that a year ago.
<nhaines> Maybe we'll get something awesome like a prettier plymouth bootsplash or something on the desktop.
<mpt> I wonder if whoever is doing that will fix bug 1355093
<ubot5> bug 1355093 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "[Boot splash screen] Inconsistent spinning-logo screens for startup and system image update" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355093
<ogra_> mpt, to fix that properly you would have to run Mir in recovery :)
<larsu> ogra_: or change the graphics to be similar enough?
<ogra_> larsu, tricky .... one is a true color hi-res image, the other is more like a 64 color animated gif ...
<ogra_> even getting the colors to roughly match will be hard
<ogra_> it would be good to make them the same size per device and get rid of the awful progress bar in recovery at least ... but having them look the same will be a hard task
<Tm_T> do anyone know if there's method to set custom ringtone? none of the provided are loud and noisy enough for me
<ogra_> Tm_T, you can pretty safely remount / in rw and just drop your custom tone in the right dir ... (adding a single file as long as you remount ro afterwards again, is rather safe)
<ogra_> i know there is work going on to allow ringtones from the homedir, but i think thats not there yet
<sturmflut2> Tm_T, ogra_ : Yeah, there's a bug report open about that if I remember
<Tm_T> aah of course, thanks
<matv1> Tim_T seems to be hit by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1468811
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468811 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "headphone volume auto-set to loudest" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> Tm_T that is :)
<matv1> After that, no ringtone in the world is loud enough
<Tm_T> matv1: not that
<Tm_T> matv1: the issue is the tone and rhythm of the ringtones are too gentle
 * ogra_ agrees ... 
<matv1> matv1 I am joking. The bug I mention will cause you to go deaf :)
<ogra_> i'm also missing a plain and simple telephone sound (analog bell) in our set
<Tm_T> ogra_: oh, that too
<nhaines> Didn't there used to be an analog bell sound in the default ringtones?
<davmor2> Tm_T: try sams song
<Tm_T> davmor2: not enough, get drowned by the wind and tyre noise
<sturmflut2> Hmmm, how do push notifications for services like Facebook, Twitter etc. work? Who generates those?
<ogra_> them
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Really? All push notifications are routed over servers run by Canonical, so Twitter and Facebook changed their infrastructure to talk to Canonical servers?
<sturmflut2> I know that Telegram did, but Facebook?
<ogra_> no, they send the notification to your account
<ogra_> what happens (as i understand it, i havent looked at the source) is that the onlline accounts put a token at the canonical notification server so it acts on behalf of the set up account on the phone
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Okay, that's what I suspected, but didn't want to hear :/
<ogra_> well, i'm only speculating too here ...
<ogra_> not sure who does the notification stuff nowadays after the re-org
<sturmflut2> No, I think you're completely right, that's how I see it too and everything looks like it is like this
<sturmflut2> I am slightly unhappy with this solution, it means Canonical can read all my notifications
 * ogra_ quietly clicks away all of sturmflut2's notifications on his desktop and whistles
<pundir> hi.. I replaced working kernel from Nexus7 ubuntu-touch image with a custom kernel but it got stuck.
<pundir> It seem to have stuck at "exec run-init ${rootmnt} ${in.." and i don't get shell/getty/terminal access
<pundir> my working setup with stock images and kernel drops me to shell on boot
<pundir> and i was kind of hoping for the same with custom kernel
<dobey> ogra_, sturmflut2: the facebook/twitter notifications are done by polling still
<dobey> they aren't actually push notifications
<sturmflut2> dobey: Which account types are not polled?
<DanChapman> sturmflut2: it's only facebook, twitter and gmail that are polled see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/files/head:/plugins/
<dobey> sturmflut2: telegram is the only one that actually implements push notifications for ubuntu, afaik
<Tm_T> I used to get twitter notifications and facebook notifications, I don't get any now
<Tm_T> not even telegram
<sturmflut2> DanChapman, dobey: Okay, I see. Thanks. I struggle a bit to understand the story for all account types that are not part of the system itself and can't be changed to use the push service. Like if I build an Instant Messenger for some obscure network, how do I generate notifications? I can't run a service in the background because of the App Lifecycle. I can't get the service provider to change his code to use the Ubuntu
<sturmflut2> push notification service. What now?
 * brobostigon would like to get xmpp notifications.
<dobey> sturmflut2: you have to get the service to implement push notifications
<sturmflut2> dobey: That will not work for 99% of them. Ubuntu doesn't (yet) have that kid of weight in the market.
<DanChapman> sturmflut2: that's exactly the issue i'm stuck on with dekko.
<dobey> sturmflut2: well, then we will have to wait
<davmor2> Tm_T: you never got facebook notifications that was dropped, if you are not receiving notifications for telegram twitter or gmail then please file bug reports, many thanks
<brobostigon> so i could setup my xmpp server, to push notifications? for example.
<sturmflut2> Also that's something I don't even want, tunnel all my notifications through a third party infrastructure in cleartext, hosted in the UK
<tathhu> Would USA be good?
<Tm_T> davmor2: never got?
<Tm_T> why I remember having something in winter
<dobey> sturmflut2: then i guess suggest raising any privacy concerns with the security team on the list
<sturmflut2> tathhu: Finding a country that I would trust with my messages is another problem :/
<davmor2> Tm_T: you might of on nexus 4 but it was never release on a product we ship.
<dobey> sturmflut2: notifications don't have to be cleartext
<Tm_T> davmor2: right, might be my head failing then
<dobey> sturmflut2: the app on the phone has a "helper" which can can decode the push message and decide whether a notification should be shown or not
<sturmflut2> dobey: The same topic came up on the mailing list, and I need some time to look at things and write a proper reply. Will post to the ML later.
<sturmflut2> How does Telepathy fit into this? Can I ship a Telepathy plugin with my IRC client app, and that plugin can run in the background, or can I only access Telepathy plugins that come with the system?
<sturmflut2> And what is the proper solution for Dekko (IMAP)?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, you can indeed not ship a system service in your click package
<ogra_> so support for your protocol would have to be in telepathy
<brobostigon> would there be a way of pushing irssi highlights in realtime to touch?
<tvoss> sturmflut2, the general functionality for plugging into the ubuntu messaging experience will be handled by a framework, ultimately
<sturmflut2> tvoss: Ah! That was the whole question. Is there already a design document somewhere?
<tvoss> sturmflut2, multiple, none of them public (yet)
<tvoss> sturmflut2, I can do some digging, though
<sturmflut2> tvoss: Okay. I think it might somehow be important to let people know that something is coming, maybe with as many details as are already known.
<tvoss> sturmflut2, sure
<sturmflut2> tvoss: I can write something down if you provide me with anything you have, I'll ask about the missing details and let you proof-read it
<tvoss> sturmflut2, appreciated
<sturmflut2> \o/
<dobey> it would be nice if we could enable telepathy plug-ins as click/snap packages
<mcphail> sturmflut2: Have tried using the new orientation setting in the .desktop file but it seems to cause rendering problems. Don't know if it is a bug in SDL, Mir or Unity8
<DanChapman> sturmflut2: I don't think there will ever be any persuading IMAP servers to adopt ubuntu push notifications when 99.9% don't even do it for the android/ios. IDLE fulfills the requirements of a push message and it would take a massive amount of effort to convince them otherwise.
<brobostigon> i think i shall have to use caxton as that supports realtime notifications. seems like a solution.
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, that test is crazy. You can't have a unit test test system implementation!
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, so how do we test?
<jgdx> kenvandine, testing them individually works, but I'll contact Jolla and ask them how they do it.
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, so you just run each test manually?
<jgdx> kenvandine, when I patched connman last I did.
<jgdx> kenvandine, and now, if you down restart ofono quickly enough the next test fail because ofono isn't up yet. Lol
<kenvandine> nice :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, I have passes all around, except for the ones requiring ofono restart and except for callforwarding. The callforwarding failure is in trunk as well, so that's green.
 * jgdx bbl
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<grepo> hello, i am looking for a guru knowing bq aquaris hardware
<grepo> I just rebooted my phone and I have black screen since then, backlight is turned on. No reaction on power button whether I press it or hold....
<popey> grepo: hold it longer :)
<grepo> What should be done, since battery cannot be pulled out?
<popey> like 10-20 seconds long
<grepo> uau, you rock, i really was not holding it enough, thanks
<popey> \o/
<popey> woot
<grepo> I did not ever think it would need so long press.
<popey> yeah, it's the magic key to un-break everything ㋛
<grepo> :)
<grepo> Thanks once more, bye
<popey> o/
<popey> Another happy customer
<brobostigon> :)
<rahulr92> Hi I am running Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus4. I am using a Macbook. Is there someway to take a screenshot? Phabelet-tools seems to be for ubuntu only.
<popey> you can hold vol+ and vol- on the device
<popey> then grab the picture down the usb cable in the finder over MTP?
<popey> You could probably modify the phablet-screenshot tool to run on OSX though
<popey> It's just a manky shell script :)
<popey> just needs adb and possibly imagemagick, which I guess are both available from OSX from somewhere?
<rahulr92> @popey Thanks. The volume buttons worked.
<rahulr92> I'll explore modifying phablet-screenshot.
<vinit> hello
<vinit> hi
<vinit> anybody there
<davmor2> vinit: yes thanks
<vinit> hi davmor2
<vinit> thanks for replying
<vinit> I have issue with ubuntu touch vivid on nexus 4
<davmor2> vinit: you would need to be more specific than that for any to help you
<vinit> cellular network says "NO SIM detected"
<vinit> I installed ubuntu touch using this guide :https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<davmor2> vinit: what image are you on, connect it to an ubuntu pc, enable developer mode in system settings→ about phone, unlock the phone, and type in abd shell system-image-cli -i and then paste to output to paste.ubuntu.com
<vinit> heres the output
<vinit> current build number: 20 device name: mako channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu last update: 2015-06-30 17:38:39 version version: 20 version ubuntu: 20150611.3 version device: 20150210 version custom: 20150617
<vinit> hi davmor2... i have pasted the output of abd shell system-image-cli -i on paste.ubuntu.com
<vinit> anybody ...kindly help...i m new to ubuntu os... tried installing it 3-4 times but same issue
<brobostigon> more information required please.
<vinit> Installed ubuntu os on my nexus 4 using the installation guide on ubuntu website...installed properly. But it says "NO SIM DETECTED". tried with 2-3 sims.but same issue
<vinit> current build number: 20 device name: mako channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu last update: 2015-06-30 17:38:39 version version: 20 version ubuntu: 20150611.3 version device: 20150210 version custom: 20150617
<vinit> can i install a tar.xz file to my nexus using adb? ive find a likely solution...want to give it a try.https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/0.6.0~20141007.235123.f908aff.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> vinit: is the SIM locked?
<SturmFlut> ogra_, popey: Do you know if "click chroot"/schroot has problems with ecryptfs? I can no longer create an ubuntu-sdk-15.04 schroot, see the bottom of http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794281/
<vinit> Sim works perfectly on other phones and also i tried other sim also...but same issue.
<popey> SturmFlut: it does not, i use ecryptfs
<popey> vinit: does the SIM require a PIN?
<SturmFlut> popey: Hmpf, what the heck is going on here
<popey> SturmFlut: tsk tsk root not sudo?
<vinit> i dont think its locked
<SturmFlut> popey: I took this notebook completely apart today and replaced the heat sink paste on the CPU, I think I can manage a root account ;)
<vinit> no . it doesnt require pin
<popey> SturmFlut: it was more a question of the environment being right
<popey> vinit: I don't know then, perhaps ask awe when/if he's around
<SturmFlut> popey: It's the same with sudo, and the same after a couple of reboots, and the same after manually shutting down all schroot sessions etc. I am quite lost, which is unusual.
<vinit> ok thanks popey
<SturmFlut> I don't even understand why the mount is "busy", lsof doesn't show a single open file on it
<popey> SturmFlut: poke zbenjamin
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: *poke*
<zbenjamin> SturmFlut: you can not have a mountpoint on home with the click chroots
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: So ubuntu-sdk is incompatible with ecryptfs? When did that happen, I've been using the system like this for two months?
<zbenjamin> hm i think it happend with the switch to systemd
<zbenjamin> not sure though.
<zbenjamin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<SturmFlut> I knew it, my first thought was "systemd"
<SturmFlut> Every time something about mounts is broken, it's systemd in the end
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: Thanks, hopefully this is fixed soon, it is very annoying.
<Hannibalus> Hi, Help me someone to install Ubuntu Touch in my Meizu Mx4?
<SturmFlut> Hannibalus: You've bought the Android version?
<Hannibalus> Yes, A few months back.
<zbenjamin> SturmFlut: tbh i think we have way too many complex technologies there. Overlayfs, bind mounts and so on ...
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: The Pros outweigh the Cons I think. It was fine for a long time, and it does make cross-building very easy.
<SturmFlut> Hannibalus: http://news.softpedia.com/news/buying-a-meizu-mx4-with-android-to-flash-ubuntu-is-not-a-good-idea-485495.shtml
<Hannibalus> SturmFlut: Awgh... This is bullshit.
<SturmFlut> popey: Silviu Stahie followed me on G+ today. For a moment it felt as if I had been transported to Bizarro World.
<SturmFlut> Hannibalus: If you bought your device a few months back, there's a high probability that it's the imported chinese model with the locked bootloader
<Hannibalus> SturmFlut: Can not unlock?
<SturmFlut> Hannibalus: No, at least nobody seems to know how.
<kenvandine> even unlocked, you would need to use the mtk tool to repartition it
<SturmFlut> kenvandine: Have the scatter files, preloader, LK etc. been published? At least preloader, LK etc. are not part of Meizu's kernel tree like they should.
<kenvandine> no idea
<Hannibalus> I try
<SturmFlut> I have a feeling that he's coming back with a broken device in his hands
<kenvandine> yup
<EdwardMorbius> hello anyone knows why upstars logs are filled with untrusted-helper-push-helper?
<EdwardMorbius> I have a ton of them there
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: Every notification generates one of these. They are cleaned up automatically.
<SturmFlut> s/notification/push notification/
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut thanks, I also updated this bug I submitted some time ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1440756
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1440756 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 on the phone freezes sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<EdwardMorbius> I get that every few days, after OTA-4 it no longer reboots itself, the phone needs to be turned off.
<julienrbt> Hey!
<julienrbt> The Nexus 4 still actively supported?
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1465826 might be a duplicate of this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465826 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "The phone freez totally" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> julienrbt: not as much as the bq and meizu devices
<popey> doesn't get as much testing
<julienrbt> Oh ok.
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut I will add myself to the affected list and attach my log
<EdwardMorbius> done
<julienrbt> popey, so it is not "safe" for daily use?
<popey> julienrbt: ask mhall119, he uses a nexus 4
<julienrbt> ok.
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: To be honest I don't use the UI of my E4.5 enough to experience these bugs, my phones are mostly connected to USB and I access them through phablet-shell
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: But it looks like the issue pops up a lot lately
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut to me this happens every few days, otherwise phone works fine. my log seems to indicate some warnings and "FAILED" statuses
<EdwardMorbius> I hope it will be useful for people working on Unity 8
<EdwardMorbius> I am using my phone as a daily driver so it sees heavy use.
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: Nice!
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut and it works quite nicely if it werent for these freezes, didnt experience any other significant bugs.
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: Ping
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: hello
<julienrbt> WON :) http://i.imgur.com/aDcVP34.png Now, should I buy it or wait later in year for the "convergence" phone from Bq?
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: Hi! Do you remember which fix you proposed, and where, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264/comments/22 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<julienrbt> I've atm a Nexus 4. The Meizu MX4 will has a greatest support?
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: yeah, the Debian bug is linked to from the launchpad bug
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: here's the link: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786566
<ubot5> Debian bug 786566 in schroot "schroot: Should mark bind mounts in the schroot as private" [Important,Open]
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: Argh, I'm blind, sorry for the disturbance. It's right there at the top
<tyhicks> no problem :)
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: Any chance to backport this for vivid?
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: I already backported the patch to schroot 1.6: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?filename=1.6-schroot-mount-make-bind-mounts-private.patch;att=2;bug=786566;msg=5
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: I was hoping to get an upstream review before doing an SRU but maybe we shouldn't wait any longer
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: That would make me soooo happy ;)
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: ok, I'll see if I can get time to start the SRU this week
<SturmFlut> But this might also be the right time to ditch ecryptfs for full-disk encryption, hm
<SturmFlut> \o/
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: note the workaround at the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: it'll get you by until the SRU process runs its course
<SturmFlut> tyhicks: I've read through later comments and the solution in comment #5 seems to cause a mount loop for some
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: hmm... that means that I'll need to figure out what's happening there before I do the SRU
<tyhicks> SturmFlut: the SRU fix would use rprivate instead of rslave but I'd need to make sure that doesn't trigger the mount loop'
<tedg> Kaleo, I thought I remembered a command line argument for Qt apps that allows the mouse to simulate touch events, do you know what that is?
<Kaleo> tedg, hmpf, I have very vague memories of that
<Kaleo> tedg, maybe dandrader knows
<dandrader> tedg, -mousetouch
<tedg> dandrader, Cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, you really don't use g+ much do you :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, no
<kenvandine> i thought i had tagged the wrong ted in my post, since you hadn't posted since 2013 :)
<tedg> Heh, cool post though. I hope we get more people sharing text.
<tedg> I'd love to be able to use it with Dekko and Reminders specifically.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, i created a testing silo for your fall forwarding branch, i gave up trying to flash wily on my krillin to test the debs from CI
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> s/fall/call/
<tedg> I thought you were getting on timezone issues early ;-)
<kenvandine> lol
<mhall119> does anybody know what docs package the QML Connectivity APIs are in?
<mhall119> bzoltan_: zbenjamin ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, earlier said "Voice input rocks" it got "voice and pet rocks" :-D
<kenvandine> it's clearly more witty than I
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, that's not hard ;-)
<tedg> mhall119, I'd assume libconnectivity
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mhall119, do you mean our connectivity api?
<tedg> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/connectivity-api
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin, popey: It is actually the ecryptfs, using a user account with a non-encrypted homedir fixes the schroot problem.
<zbenjamin> SturmFlut: yes i know :(
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: I took the opportunity to change my system to full-disk encryption, I've never actually liked ecryptfs and it feels like dm-crypt is also much faster
<zbenjamin> SturmFlut: cool :)
<SturmFlut> zbenjamin: No point in having three disks in a notebook if they are being slowed down ;)
<SturmFlut> I am surprised that two of my german banking webapps actually have about 60 users each
<SturmFlut> Hmm, the app store rejected two of my apps with several errors that the "Publish" tab in Qt Creator doesn't show.
<SturmFlut> Now I don't know what the actual problem is, because the store feedback just shows the number of errors and warnings, but no details
<SturmFlut> And the last upload to the store was accepted with no errors
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-30
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  the Ubuntu Connecetivity API docs come from the  connectivity-doc package what lives in the connectivity-api source https://launchpad.net/connectivity-api
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  the main Qt Connectivity doc package is qtconnectivity5-doc and it comes from the  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtconnectivity-opensource-src source
<reepca> any suggestions for a phone to buy with ubuntu touch compatibility in the states?
<dholbach> good morning
<sreejithp> am trying to setup static ip on ubuntu touch but the ip configurations are not accepting
<sreejithp> can some one help
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! 😃
<nhaines> reepca: The only one, if you can find it, is the Nexus 4.  Unless you're a developer, I recommend waiting for a retail unit to become available.
<brobostigon> http://forums.getpebble.com/discussion/26886/ubuntu-touch-support-of-pebble-time    there we go, there is demand for it.
<popey> brobostigon: :)
<brobostigon> need sorting then doesnt it, :)
<popey> Yes! :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> a good start would be a port of icu and libpebble, as those already exist on desktop ubuntu to support the pebble.
<popey> brobostigon: looks like libpebble hasn't been touched for 2 years
<brobostigon> popey: yes, but its a place to start from, as it contains the functions to interface with the pebble fw.
<popey> true
<brobostigon> there is also an app for sailfish to interface with the pebble, i dont know if they have released the code for that, but that get regular updates as far as i can see.
<popey> yeah, it's on github
<tathhu> https://github.com/smokku/pebble
<popey> https://github.com/smokku/pebble
<popey> hah, beat me
<tathhu> :P
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> other issue will be, differences between fw 2.9 and 3.0 on og-pebble and pebble time.
<popey> brobostigon: have you used libpebble?
<brobostigon> popey: i tried it a couple of years ago now, when i first got my pebble, but havent touched it since.
<popey> ok, you use your pebble with android?
<popey> still use your pebble at all?
<julienrbt> Pebble user here :)
<julienrbt> It is possible to use with Ubuntu Touch? O.o
<popey> not yet
<popey> \o/ lunchtime
<brobostigon> popey: yes, on android,
<brobostigon> jrbt: we are trying to work out how to make it possible to.
<jrbt> Cool :) That the only things with I keep Android on my Nexus :D
<brobostigon> a start, is open code for it, like libpebble and the pebble app for sailfish.
<jrbt> s/with/why
<jrbt> it is hard to port?
<brobostigon> jrbt: because we need to implement the functions to interface with the pebble fw, and then implement the functions in ubuntu touch's notification etc, to push to the pebble using those functions.
<jrbt> Ok.
<jrbt> But good and cool to know! :)
<jrbt> Thanks for your works!
<brobostigon> :)
<rvr> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1470083
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470083 in camera-app "Flipped view in right landscape mode" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> rvr, hi :)
<rvr> mzanetti: Hi :)
<mzanetti> rvr, duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1465541 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465541 in camera-app "rotate phone to 90 degrees,front camera not show full screen viewfinder" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rvr> mzanetti: Nope
<rvr> mzanetti: Full screen, but wrong "angle"
<mzanetti> mhm...
<WebDrake> Hello all, would anyone be up for answering a question regarding OTA upgrades?  I'm not sure if this is the right channel for support questions, so apologies if I'm in the wrong place
<mzanetti> rvr, seems still something for Kaleo, right?
<rvr> mzanetti: Is Kaleo the current camera-app maintainer?
<mzanetti> afaik, yes
<rvr> Ack
<rvr> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1465541 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465541 in camera-app "rotate phone to 90 degrees,front camera not show full screen viewfinder" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> WebDrake, it is a perfectly fine channel for this :)
<WebDrake> ogra_: thanks! :-)  Question is about confirming that all went OK with update
<Kaleo> rvr, fix is landing now
<ogra_> just check in system settings,, yu should set all the version info etc there
<Kaleo> rvr, been reported a few times already :)
<ogra_> s/set/see/
<rvr> Kaleo: Ah, I didn't see any critical bug
<Kaleo> rvr, yeah they might not have been tagged critical
<Kaleo> rvr, but clearly it is
<rvr> Kaleo: Good to know fix is coming, thanks
<WebDrake> With the last OTA update, I didn't read the release notes properly about the amount of time it would take to finalize the upgrade, and so I wound up hitting power keys when it seemed like nothing was happening for ages -- as far as I can tell, the update just proceeded on its merry way, but I thought it might be a good idea to check if there was a way to verify that all parts of the update (e.g. all AppArmor profiles etc.) real
<ogra_> WebDrake, if you are unsure, just do another reboot ... apparmor makes usually sure that it re-generates the profiles before finishing the boot
<ogra_> even if you interrupted it
<WebDrake> ogra_: Then I figure I'm probably fine, because I've shutdown/restarted many times since then, & the phone "About" info records the OS as 15.04 (r23)
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds all fine then
<WebDrake> Great, thanks!
<WebDrake> And collective thanks to all involved in the phone development, this is really fun to use :-)
<melon> Hi! I've been lookinga round for a bit but can't seem to fond something definitive. Does the new MX4 support (or will support within a small timeframe) wifi tethering. I use it almost all day as of right now.
<ogra_> WebDrake, great that you like it :)
<melon> Ok, I take that as "nobody knows". Is there some kind of list of features or comprehensive change log collection I can look through to see if wifi hotspots are mentioned anywhere?
<ogra_> melon, the basics have been implemented by rsalveti and kenvandine a while ago (not sure it landed anywhere yet though) ... the Ui bits will surely still take a while though
<ogra_> wired tethering via USB definitely works as an interim solution
<melon> I'm quite decent with low level linux stuff, as far as the system goes. I've never written any code myself though. Do you mean as in "it works but you have to use the terminal" or "it works, but you might break you installation" or "the code is sort of there but not complete"?
<ogra_> either of the latter two ... (not sure which one, i dont know if everything landed yet)
<melon> Allright, thanks! Any idea where I could find further info?
<ogra_> try asking on the mailing list (or wait til kenvandine is around, he might be able to answer)
<melon> Thanks!
<nhaines> melon: five minutes isn't really enough time to get a response from IRC.  :)
<nhaines> It's pretty likely that the following will work for the MX4 as well.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/616245/tether-ubuntu-bq-phone
<nhaines> And of course, in due time it'll find its way into the network settings as a fully supported feature.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, melon was asking about wifi AP :)
<ogra_> but yeah, USB tethering is definitely a fallback
<melon> Allright thanks! Yeah. Thing is I have this tablet I bring with me everywhere. It only has Wifi so I kind of need a hotspot.
<melon> But I mean apart from that I'm hyped out the roof over the new phone
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, would be really nice to land that now
<rsalveti> wonder if there were any UI design changes
<rsalveti> maybe bfiller knows better (wifi hotspot)
<ogra_> i just know that ken said the silo wasnt ready when we talked about it ... but that was weeks ago
<melon> I saw wifi hotspot mentioned in some update notes the other day. But that's the only place I've seen it. (That and in the source code). On the forums the story goes prety much like here. USB works.
<nhaines> ogra_: oh, I always think of celluar tethering as kind of one thing.
 * nhaines waves hand vaguely.
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> But yes, my Nexus 7 is wifi only, so whether I'm dualbooting or not, if I'm using it away from home my phone needs to be in Android, not Ubuntu.  For now.  :)
<melon> Man now I have this nasty situation. I need a new phone soon. Either I get the latest Nexus or I get the new MX4 with ubuntu. I want the MX4 but I don't really feel like buying it and hoping it gets implemented soon, they will only be on sale for one month.
<melon> I'll wait for kenvandine and see
<Elleo> melon: I think jgdx has been doing a lot of work on that, he might be able to give a good idea as to the current state of it
<jgdx> melon, Hi, we currently need to find a way to keep the phone alive as long as the hotspot is active. This is in a discussion phase at the moment.
<melon> Oh allright
<jgdx> awake rather
<melon> So I take it you have gotten it to actually share network for some time, and now you need a good implementation. So it most likely is coming, at leat?
<jgdx> melon, correct. If you're savvy and want to try the current implementation, here's a script you can run http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+junk/touch-hotspot/view/head:/hotspot.py
<melon> Allright. Well, I can deal with some waiting. Got my old phone if I really nead AP NOW! So in that case I might actually get the MX4 today. Just out of curiosity, are we talking months, weeks or days until it's in?
<melon> Thanks for the script. I'll definitely check it out.
<jgdx> melon, I don't really know, but when the discussion ends and a solution is chosen, we can fast track this I am sure. So weeks?
<Elleo> jgdx: can't you ask for a wakelock like media-hub does?
<jgdx> Elleo, yeah but from where?
<jgdx> the process that asks for the wakelock needs to be long running, i.e. not system settings and not a 'dispatcher script' (NM callback on if events).
<Elleo> ah, I see
<jgdx> so it's either indicator-network or network-manager,
<jgdx> and that requires some planning
<Elleo> yeah
<melon> Sweet! If I'd been in the loop I'd definitely help with what I can. But I've never written anything except for personal mini-projects so I'm not sure I'd be any help in an ongoing project. However I'm looking to get into development for ubuntu-touch. It might be the thing that actually takes me out of project euler. (y)
<jgdx> melon, testing is usually pretty easy to do, so if you want to be part of that, PM your email and I'll give you instructions when it's ready.
<melon> taken
<zzarr> I get the error I got an error while building "make *** no rule to make target /android.config'. stop" when I run make (using cm as android base)
<popey> jgdx: i always get excited when I get bug mail from bug 1241986 :)
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<jgdx> popey, :) are you close to such a network?
<popey> no, but I know people who are, who moan at me all the time about this
<popey> so I moan by proxy
<popey> also, it's one of the first bugs I filed in Ubuntu touch :)
<brunch875> That really impacts me so I can use eduroam
<jgdx> popey, brunch875: If you can help test the silo when it's ready, that'd be great.
<jgdx> there are debs if you feel adventurous
<brunch875> give me the instructions and I'll do it
<jgdx> brunch875, awesome. Download [1] and extract. Make the phone image writable. Copy libsystemsettings1_0.3+15.10.….deb ubuntu-system-settings_0.3+15.10.….deb to the phone and install them using $ sudo dpkg --force-all -i *.deb. [1] http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf/199/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<jgdx> brunch875, if you're unsure how to downgrade after testing (if you want that), just let me know.
<jgdx> there should be a silo real soon however
<brunch875> I'm not sure if I'll be able to go to college tomorrow morning
<brunch875> But I'll sure try to
<jgdx> abeato, hi, I'm testing call forwarding on my device, and I get operation failed on all forwardings using the script
<jgdx> question is why? Got coverage
<abeato> jgdx, that depends on the operator, not all support all types of call forwardins
<abeato> *forwarding
<abeato> jgdx, in fact some force the forwarding the to voice mail
<jgdx> abeato, that might be it.. hard/impossible to detect I assume
<abeato> jgdx, would be good if you have another SIMs to try
<jgdx> abeato, right, testing on my private sim which has a voice mail service enabled, so there's the answer.
 * jgdx fetches other sim
<abeato> great
<jgdx> brunch875, thanks!
<jgdx> abeato, works :)
<abeato> jgdx, :)
<peat-psuwit> What does this line mean in account-polld.log:
<peat-psuwit> Error while polling 3: Token expired
 * ogra_ bets it means that a token expired ... 
<ogra_> ... just guessing though
<blitz00> Hi. Is there some guide anywhere to run Xorg nested in Mir ? I think i've installed the right packages, however I don't know how to actualy start X.. tried Xorg -mir X -mirSocket /run/mir_socket yet it complains it can't find a device
<peat-psuwit> It appears repeatedly. And account-polld uses approximately 20% of CPU.
<blitz00> screen sorry
 * brobostigon is trying to make sense of the sailfish os pebble app source code.
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, try to remove your U1 account and re-add it
<dobey> ogra_: probably twitter or g+ token. i don't think polld cares about u1 token
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, ^^ there yu got an expert :)
<dobey> "expert"
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Messages doesn't go away when I removed account. Adding U1 account again hangs at account type selection.
<dobey> peat-psuwit: did you delete your twitter and/or google account? or just u1?
<jgdx> No notification or alarms end on my meizu atm. r41
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Just U1. I'll try to remove others.
<dobey> i am pertty sure that polld doesn't care about u1 tokens
<dobey> because it's just polling the twitter or google for notifications, and not using push at all
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Ok, messages stops when I remove Google accnout.
<peat-psuwit> dobey: But shouldn't it do something automatically?
<dobey> account-polld should probably create a notification for those cases that tells you what token is expired and give you a way to open accounts and log in again
<dobey> and should probably flag an invalid token as invalid and ignore it until it's refreshed or whatever
<dobey> peat-psuwit: feel free to file a bug against account-polld about that
<dobey> (please do, even)
<brobostigon> i need to work out how account-polld creates notifications, and then create a background deamon that monitors those notifications and pushes them to a connected pebble.
<melon> So how close is ubuntu touch to ubuntu desktop? Can I for example build gimp for the armhf architecture and it would run? (albeit with an uncontrollable ui)?
<ogra_> why would you build something thats alreday there
<melon> oh, it is? cool
<ogra_> there are ways to run Xmir (pretty much by trashing your installation though) on the phone already ... so theoretically you can run any X app
<melon> But say, if it wasn't. Would it work that way? (is that how it works?)
<jgdx> mpt, hi, we have call forwarding and WPA-EP coming up in the form of silos. Call forwarding is in silo 22 if you want to give it a go.
<ogra_> and for apps that natively support Mir (Qt and Gtk3) you dont even need XMir
<melon> How does it work when you trash your installation? Can you always plug it into you computer and reflash?
<ogra_> so yes, gimp could work with the necessary hackery
<ogra_> yeah, you can re-flash
<melon> Sweet.
<jgdx> mpt, in that, there is contact import, but it's not 100% as spec. Created bug 1467816 for that.
<ubot5> bug 1467816 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Changing a contact to which a call forwarding item is associated, should prompt the user" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467816
<brobostigon> whats the basic subsystem that manages/pushes notifications, account-polld seems to only work with the three webapps.
<melon> So I take it Meizu put another bootloader on the ubuntu edition then, if it's open to just reflash
<ogra_> melon, it is th same as on every MX4 international edition
<ogra_> the international one is open ...
<ogra_> only the chinese edition is locked down
<ogra_> (but you cant just re-flash the android device with ubuntu ... partition schemes are different)
<melon> Was just about to ask that
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: There are multiple ways. There is a push notification service that relies on the push.ubuntu.com server, that is e.g. used by Telegram. Then there is account-polld, which does polling for Google, Twitter and Facebook, because those providers won't change their system to use the push notification server.
<ogra_> you need some flash tool that re-partitions ... and the right input file with the right size values
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: ok, i see, so i will have to design into it to monitor both those notification sources?
<melon> But it's doable to go android->ubuntu and vice versa, just you need read up a bit? Or are those sizes proparitary or something?
<ogra_> the sizes are public, not sure the tools are though
<ogra_> (and if they are they most likely only run on windows)
<sturmflut2> melon, ogra_: The MTK tool is public, it also runs on Linux, but are all the files public? The Meizu kernel release does not contain the preloader, Little Kernel etc.
<ogra_> ah, yeah, bq offers whole zips for the images on their website ... meizu probably doesnt
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: What are you trying to do in the end? Just monitor all incoming notifications?
<ogra_> (zipps to flash with the mtk tool)
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: exactly, and then design a system like me and popey were discussing earlier to push those to a pebble over bluetooth.
<brunch875> I just flashed ubuntu from bootloader this time
<brunch875> works without an issue on the aquaris
<brunch875> but it surprises me how it didn't wipe anything
<brunch875> is there a way to nuke everything and format when flashing?
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash only wipes if you explicitly tell i to
<ogra_> *tell it to
<brunch875> I suppose it's --wipe
<ogra_> right
<brunch875> does that absolutely nuke everything?
<brunch875> aha then I'll toy until it breaks >:)
<ogra_> it rm's all stuff in the writable partition
<brunch875> what if I $ phablet-config writable-image?
<brunch875> then sudo break the system
<brunch875> is there a way to 'format'?
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: Ah! Hm, I don't know if the notification subsystem has an API for that.
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: And AFAIK in the future there will be a third way to generate notifications
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: ok, oh well, so it just needs to monitor push.ubuntu.com and account-polld then seperatly for both for notifications?
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: elaborate? if you can please.
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: We discussed this yesterday, as far as I understood there will be a generic framework on the device you can plug your own code into and then generate notifications.
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: How are you going to monitor the services? Do they have an API for that?
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: all the pebble is designed for, is to show notifications form your phone, so ie, something needs to be designed to monitor those notifications and their text, and then push that to the pebble, i am just reading up on how data is pushed to the pebble fw form other pebble apps on other platforms.
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: what i was thinking of, was some sort of background deamon to do the job.
<peat-psuwit> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-polld/+bug/1470132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470132 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "When an account's token is expired, account-polld should stop polling that account and show notification to refresh account." [Undecided,New]
<matv1> hi kemmko1
<kemmko1> matv1: hi
<matv1> kemmko1 I filed a bug the other day to dialer-app but noticed just now that something similar was filed against ubuntu-ux
<matv1> the ux bug is assigned to you. mine is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1469467
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469467 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "notification bubble (snap decision)for incoming calls should display to which sim it is being made" [Undecided,New]
<kemmko1> *having a look*
<matv1> thing is. I have some parts that i feel are important that are not in the other bug.
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1460301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460301 in Ubuntu UX "[Dialer] Incoming call - no info which SIM card was called (dual SIM)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kemmko1> matv1:  yes, there is a similar one already
<matv1> Is thereany way to merge them without loosing what I added?
<kemmko1> matv1:  yes, you can copy&paste the parts you think are important into the bug description of the older bug
<kemmko1> matv1:  and then mark the one you filed as a duplicate
<matv1> kemmko1 okay will do that. thanks
<kemmko1> matv1:  or you add a comment with your additions
<matv1> ok I will see which makes more sense
<kemmko1> matv1:  if you update the bug description, it would be great if you could mark it as "Update" so people know that this is a new addition
<kemmko1> matv1:  hope it helps :)
<matv1> me too :)
<kemmko1> matv1:  also, if you file bugs against ubuntu-ux could you be so kind to find the corresponding package and file it against the bug too
<kemmko1> matv1:  here is a list of all projects: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<kemmko1> matv1:  even if design is aware of the bug, developers need to be too so they can plan ahead
<kalikiana> hrm
<kalikiana> now that was weird, I got a call, and it showed another person's name
<kalikiana> so, I have texts from the real person, and the caller I just had, from somebody else, showing the same name....
<brunch875> jgdx: when installing the debs I got some warnings styled
<brunch875> ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot depends on python3-dbusmock (>= 0.14); however:
<brunch875>   Package python3-dbusmock is not installed.
<brunch875> is that fine?
<ogra_> uh, autopilot ?
<ogra_> are you planning to have your device run automated tests ?
<brunch875> for science!
<brunch875> I want to help test if the new wifis work on eduroam
<kenvandine> brunch875, just don't install the ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot package
<ogra_> well, but i ddoubt you want any autopilot testing ... you want real-world testing :)
<brunch875> whoops! Too late? :D
<kenvandine> dpkg -P ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot
<brunch875> it doesn't really matter installing it though, does it?
<ogra_> it might break a lot
<ogra_> it is for unattende automated testing
<ogra_> so it creates fake stuff on the phone and all
<brunch875> hmph, does kevandine's instruction solve everything? I wouldn't care to format if you suspect it might interfere
<peat-psuwit> Does Ubuntu have support for Qualcomm's time daemon?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, if it is in the android HAL it could get that ... though the time management is usually done via regular ubuntu tools on the ubuntu side
<brunch875> is there a way to reset the phone entirely? (not just the writable partition)
<awe> peat-psuwit, what does their functionality does their time daemon provide?  We have NTP support
<brobostigon> brunch875: reboot into recovery, full wipe.
<brunch875> cheerio! I'll get right to it
<peat-psuwit> awe: I think it allows me to set hardware clock. Normal "hwclock -w" doesn't work on my phone.
<awe> ah, ok
<dobey> awe: it keeps time reasonably correct across reboots on Nexus5 and similar devices, iirc
<awe> k
<ogra_> well, the proper fix would be to get hwclock to work
<peat-psuwit> hwclock: ioctl(RTC_SET_TIME) to /dev/rtc to set the time failed.: Invalid argument
<peat-psuwit> That's error from hwclock.
<jrbt> In which language are develop most of native apps on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> jrbt, QML and javascript ... if you want to go deeper you can use C++/Qt
<jrbt> +ed*
<ogra_> (but most use the former)
<jrbt> ? "the former"?
<ogra_> QML and javascript ....
<jrbt> ok :)
<jrbt> thanks!
<jrbt> Qml is like qt? for the design instead of html/css on firefoxos?
<brunch875> brobostigon: wiping from recovery left traces
<ogra_> yes, there is a bug open for that
<brobostigon> brunch875: i suppose, you could put into fastboot mode, wipe all the partitions, and rebuild everything from scratch?
<brobostigon> it into*
<brunch875> that highly risks killing the phone, doesn't it? :p
<brobostigon> oh yes.
<brunch875> so... there really isn't an easy way to wipe and reflash... is there?
<ogra_> try using u-d-f with --bootstrap
<ogra_> that should format the partitions iirc
<brunch875> so something like ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap -udf
<brunch875> oh, by udf you meant the program
<ogra_> yes, thats short for ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> and you need a recovery with adb enabled for this
<jgdx> brunch875, sorry, you have to only install the debs I mentioned
<ogra_> (not -udf ... i was just lazy typing the full name)
<brunch875> jgdx: my bad :-D
<brunch875> I'm trying to wipe so it doesn't mess up the results
<jgdx> brunch875, you don't have to wipe though.. only flash
<brunch875> doesn't really matter to me to wipe, so I'll try to clean it the cleanest
<brunch875> besides, I like formatting often  all my devices
<brunch875> I get it now
<brunch875> flashing from bootstrap seems to be failing
<brunch875> The steps I'm following are rebooting the phone into bootloader
<brunch875>  ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --wipe
<jgdx> --bootstrap implies --wipe I think, and maybe call that outside the bootloader?
<brunch875> then the phone boots into recovery, stays there until it gets bored of no interaction and eventually reboots
<ogra_> as i said, you need the open recovery img and need to define it in an option
<ogra_> the default recovery does not have adb
 * brunch875 is highly confused
<ahoneybun> brunch875: sounds like you need a custom recovery
<ahoneybun> I have TWRP
<brunch875> -oh-
<ogra_> you need the right recovery that is promoted in the documentation for flashing
<brunch875> is this fine with the b4 e4.5?
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<brunch875> ogra rocks my socks
<brunch875> oh yes that did the trick!
<brunch875> as a token of gratitude I'll do my best to help you guys out
<jrbt> 'back
<jrbt> Uh.. to create a QML + Javascript app is it HTML5 App on the Ubuntu SDK?
<bzoltan_> jrbt:  no, the qml apps are qml apps
<Tassadar> mariogrip: you tested ubuntu touch installation via the multirom manager app?
<jrbt> bzoltan_, oh ok, but there are a lot of QML app with ... which one it is?
<jrbt> So what is HTML5 App?
<brobostigon> its basiclly an app written in html running inside a html renderer, i would presume.
<jrbt> Ok, so for a "normal" native app it is QML App with Simple UI (qmlproject)?
<bzoltan_> jrbt: for prototyping that is the easiest. The best is the qmake project with simple qml UI
<jrbt> Ok.
<jrbt> ok and what is framework?
<jrbt> (sorry I'm beginning)
<jrbt> ubuntu15.04 or ubuntu15.04-qml?
<jrbt> (or doesn't matter?)
<dobey> jrbt: you might want to join #ubuntu-app-devel
<jrbt> ok!
<Se7> hi guys this working?
<Se7> http://www.whatsappfor.org/?s=whatsapp+ubuntu+phone&submit=Search
<dobey> no
<dobey> WhatsApp *will* ban your account if you use unofficial clients. if you want whatsapp for ubuntu, bug whatsapp support to let them know you want it on ubuntu :)
<Se7> tnx dobey i thought that :)
<nhaines> dobey: can I just bug you to bug them for me?  :)
<Se7> lol
<nhaines> Actually I'm happy enough with Telegram that I'm forcing my friends to switch, ha.
<dobey> nhaines: sure. that'll be $50,000
<nhaines> dobey: I'll take two!
 * dobey waits for the paypal
 * nhaines sends via dogecoin
<Se7> nhaines, it s very difficult to do that
<Se7> force them to switch
<Se7> ppl are too ignorant lool
<Se7> for that they still using winzozz
<nhaines> They're all pretty happy with it so far, so now I count on them to bug their friends too, lol.
<nhaines> Besides, Telegram works great on Android, iOS, Windows, and so on, so it's been an easy sell for the most important ones.
<Se7> of course but still difficult
<om26er> I cannot enable developer mode on wily, help ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed fix for setting empty forwardings
<jgdx> kenvandine, what else did your testing reveal? What are your thoughts on the checkbox?
<jgdx> it's actually per spec.. :s https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-call-forwarding-number.png
<SturmFlut> scoperegistry is running amok on my arale, any logs I should collect?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
 * conyoo error parsing serv.dat
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mailman^WPostal Worker Day! 😃
<rvr> mardy: Good morning
<mardy> rvr: hi!
<rvr> mardy: Do you have a test case for cookie sharing?
<mardy> rvr: you mean an automated one?
<rvr> mardy: Nope, how to test it :)
<mardy> rvr: yes, but currently it doesn't work
<mardy> rvr: we need to fix the apparmor stuff
<rvr> mardy: No problem, we want to add the test to the regression suite. Can you add it to the wiki, if not already?
<mardy> rvr: we'll add it when the silo is ready to land, now it's all a bit unclear
<rvr> mardy: Ok
<rvr> mardy: Is there a design spec for cookie sharing?
<mardy> rvr: nope
<sturmflut2> Ha, didrocks has won a Samsung Galaxy from the VisionMobile survey ;)
<sturmflut2> Are we sure that thermal management on arale works correctly? Because I used the webbrowser on 3G yesterday, and the top of the device heated up way beyond 40°C. It was almost too hot to touch.
<sturmflut2> A process running amok on a single core can heat the whole device up to a temperature that I would consider to be dangerous.
<Fyxi> Can I get help with building? How to build .zip file instead of .img? I want to make it flashable for samsung ;)
<jrbt> Uh.. on http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices it is really "The all new BQ Aquaris E5 HD"?
<jrbt> Bq e5 HD -> HD sure?
<sturmflut2> jrbt: There is a "HD" and an "FHD" model of the E5, the Ubuntu Edition is the "HD" one
<sturmflut2> Hence the codename "vegetahd"
<jrbt> Oh ok.
<ogra_> it does 720p ... so yes, HD :)
<sturmflut2> This really confused me the first time I looked at it
<Stskeeps> (qHD, HD and FHD are typical er, marketing .. terms.. indeed)
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely, ogra_ : Any comments to arale getting very hot?
<jrbt> Ok thanks! so the 4G (android) version is the FHD, ok.
<john-mcaleely> sturmflut2, I know some of the guys in taipei have been looking at it
<john-mcaleely> I've not followed closely the last few days
<ogra_> sturmflut2, only that you should wait til winter comes :P
<ogra_> its a nice pocket oven
<jrbt> uh, my Nexus 4 has better performance but ubuntu touch is more fast/optimized on this Bq?
<ogra_> jrbt, yes
<sturmflut2> ogra_: You mean the nuclear winter you and Snappy Skynet are going to cause?
<john-mcaleely> LOL
<jrbt> Ok, and ram is very useful on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, nah, not nuclear ... we'll just have enough fridges taking over the world
<ogra_> if they all open their doors the same time ...
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Sorry, it's "nucular"
<jrbt> I don't care about the CPU, just ram, I preload all my app for fast open
<jrbt> Uh, there are no dev channel for the e5? (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: do you know if Mirv is on holiday?
<ogra_> jrbt, that looks like an oversight ... there is also none for arale (MX4) ...
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^
<ogra_> (no ubuntu-developer images for vegeta and arale ? )
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes :)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: IIRC he should be back for a week next week
<tsdgeos> oki
<Fyxi> hello, how to build zip instead of img using ubuntu touch porting guide?
<ogra_> Fyxi, why would you want that ?
<ogra_> Fyxi, just flash boot.img and recovery.img ...
<Fyxi> i am trying to give a try of porting ubuntu touch to my device (there is port but it's kinda outdated and old)
<Fyxi> yeah but it's samsung - i must use odin/heimdall to flash it
<ogra_> right
<Fyxi> just interested
<Fyxi> i was asking because this older port was using .zip files for flashing.
<Fyxi> And it was not my port so i don't know how he/she did it
<morphis> ogra_: do you know if there is any documentation in the wiki about the boot process?
<morphis> like the different configurations, the involvement of the recovery etc.
<morphis> or anyone else maybe?
<ogra_> there are some bits, but not everything is documented
<ogra_> i once wrote https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture ... a little outdated though
<morphis> hm, ok
<ogra_> recovery isnt involved in the boot process
<ogra_> only in installation and upgrades
<morphis> yes, I am looking into LP 1419928 and try to get those bits sorted
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419928 in android (Ubuntu) "phone reset does not clear all user data" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419928
<ogra_> the main part of the boot is done via the initrd
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, for that you want to look at the system-image script in recovery indeed
<morphis> yeah
<morphis> I am thinking about how to manage that the best way with the different configurations we have
<ogra_> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blob;f=system-image-upgrader;h=cd2e5039f9a300c2e74cbb9d5b8bfab275da1909;hb=518dd4d01b35998dd921a1562b253963bbd860bc
<morphis> yeah
<ogra_> that used to be sergiusens' domain in the past
<morphis> basically for the format part we have to differentiate the different configuration if I am write .. those where we can format the partition and those where we have to use rm to keep the .img files
<morphis> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> (most of the options there also need an equivalent in ubuntu-device-flash)
<ogra_> well, essentially you only need to proplery wipe the userdata partition
<ogra_> (i would simply format it ... and if you want offer an advanced option that also zeroes it (with a warning that this takes long))
<ogra_> the readonly partition doesnt really need anything here ... and img files should live in /cache which i wouldnt touch
<john-mcaleely> jrbt, ogra_ vegeta is in the same channel as krillin:
<john-mcaleely> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu-developer/
<morphis> ogra_: that would be simple but for the N4 for example the img files seem to live in /data
<jrbt> john-mcaleely, Oh ok.
<morphis> rather than /cache
<jrbt> thanks!
<morphis> so simple format doesn't seem to work
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ah, just no -proosed image then, k
<ogra_> *proposed
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah, that might be an oversight. sil2100 ^ ?
<ogra_> morphis, oh, yeah, the N4 still uses loop mounted images, i forgot about that
<john-mcaleely> and no, none for arale, I think. I'll ask if that's a todo item
<ogra_> that will be very tricky
<morphis> ogra_: so N4 is the only one using loop mounted images?
<morphis> and does it mount to ubuntu rootfs also through loop?
<ogra_> well, it is the variant we used to recommend for ports
<ogra_> so you dont need to re-partition the device and can easily go back to android
<ogra_> none of the official phones use that setup since it eats system performance
<john-mcaleely> I assume flo, manta and others also loopmount
<ogra_> yeah
<morphis> ogra_: so for non-ports its recommended to have an additional partition for the ubuntu rootfs?
<ogra_> all nexus devicess
<john-mcaleely> it's also just one more twist, and we don't need it on production phones
<ogra_> not additional ...
<morphis> john-mcaleely: right
<john-mcaleely> I guess it will always be used by devices that wish to dual boot, and have android as the first os they use
<ogra_> we re-use /system and resize system and data
<ogra_> it is more a resizing thing than a re-partitining one
<morphis> ogra_: so on N4 /system isn't touched at all? It still contains the Android image which was there before flashing ubuntu to the device?
<ogra_> for the official phones you really should format or zero the partition ... for the others you need to find some other way i fear
<ogra_> yeah
<morphis> hm
<morphis> ogra_: from what I see in the system-image-upgrader we should be able to differentiate this through the USE_SYSTEM_PARTITION switch
<ogra_> morphis, yep, i think that should work
<morphis> ogra_: lets see
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: what's up?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, looks like there is no rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer vegetahd image
<john-mcaleely> which is probably a small bug
<sil2100> Ah, that channel is not operational right now
<john-mcaleely> it's not one I use
<sil2100> I wanted that, but then slangasek convinced me it would be unnecessary additional work for everyone
<john-mcaleely> but it lacks symmetry at the moment - there is a krillin image there
<sil2100> So we don't have any daily-builds for ubuntu-developer
<john-mcaleely> fair enough
<john-mcaleely> sounds fine to me
<sil2100> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ <- this should always have the list of valid channels
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: is it not just that the krillin channel on devel-proposed should be bq-aquaris.en not krillin.en to match rc-proposed?
<john-mcaleely> there's that as well
<john-mcaleely> a minor glitch in the matrix
<sil2100> davmor2: well, yeah... slangasek wanted to wait a bit before he changes that
<sil2100> Right now it's not consistent
<sil2100> Since it's an old channel before we decided on the bq-aquaris.en name?
<davmor2> indeed that's why I said it :)
<sil2100> ...questionmark at the end was added by accident
<peat-psuwit> My phone seems to have symptom of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1442962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442962 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu Vivid) "Dialer app reports "No network" even though cellular is connected" [Critical,In progress]
<peat-psuwit> And I see that telepathy-ofono-ril-mc-plugin isn't installed on my device. Should it be installed? Or there's other reason?
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you review my branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/events_type/+merge/263243
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure thing
<kenvandine> thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: any test app that can send/receive events?
<kenvandine> nope
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, added one quick comment about the code
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> fixed :)
<Elleo> great
<peat-psuwit> why isn't telepathy-ofono-ril-mc-plugin in ubuntu touch image?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i freed silo 47 and reconfigured silo 22 with the other branches
<kenvandine> jgdx, but i'll wait to rebuild it until silo 40 lands
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, if something fails, we just skip connection type fixdesign
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> defer it to later
<kenvandine> i threw in my AP test fix too
<jgdx> nice! OTA5 will be juicy for USS
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you done any manual testing of my libqofono update?
<kenvandine> i'm building it for vivid in the PPA now, going to test the call waiting issue with that
<kenvandine> jgdx, watching monitor-ofono, toggling call waiting isn't doing anything
<jrbt> Uh.. The nearby scope is not available for Nexus 4?
<kenvandine> i'm wondering if that might be something fixed upstream
<jrbt> Or it is "Today"?
<kenvandine> jrbt, that's different
<kenvandine> i thought all those scopes were in the store now
<kenvandine> but maybe not
<jgdx> kenvandine, haven't had a chance yet. Would love to tomorrow though.
 * jgdx bbl
<mhall119> sergiusens: ping
<charles> popey, ping
<charles> popey, I'm starting to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-notifications/+bug/1470031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470031 in unity-notifications "Phone won't stop vibrating on calendar notification" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> mhall119: pong
<charles> popey, is syncing with Google a necessary step for triggering this? does the problem not trigger for you if you just create a new event from the calendar?
<mhall119> sergiusens: seb128 tells me that there's a snappy PPA where I can get tools to create snappy desktop images, can you tell me which one that is?
<sergiusens> mhall119: I haven't synced packages yet, so you would need to wget ubuntu-device-flash from wily and dpkg -i it and also add ppa:snappy-dev/tools
<seb128> mhall119, I didn't say that, I said the snappy ppa might have that version but I'm unsure
<sergiusens> it will only be released next week
<seb128> but what sergiusens said
<sergiusens> we release the tools and stable image updates at the same time
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'm testing that branch on the latest wily image and I'm getting a crash in the gmail app when attempting to attach a contact (attaching images works fine), is that working for you?
<kenvandine> it did a couple days ago
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'm just about to reflash to see if it happens on a clean image
<kenvandine> oh wait...
<kenvandine> i think that's a bug in the browser
<kenvandine> i seem to recall QA running into that
<Elleo> oh?
<kenvandine> but i wasn't getting the same crash
<factor> Has anyone loaded ubuntu on a HP stream 8 tablet?
<kenvandine> during the last landing
<Elleo> curious that it'd happen with contacts and not images
<kenvandine> yeah
<mhall119> sergiusens: from the wily archives or the PPA?
<kenvandine> let me see if i can find the bug #
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, also curious that it wasn't crashing for me
<Elleo> yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119: ppa works for trusty, vivid and wily; but you need the archive ubuntu-device-flash from wily
<kenvandine> qa tested without my silo and reproduced the same thing and traced it back to a known bug
<factor> Where is a list of supported tablets and chipsets?
<SturmFlut> factor: Only some Nexus tablets are "supported"
<kenvandine> Elleo, bug 1466892
<ubot5> bug 1466892 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "gmail webapp crashes when attaching a contact to a new message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466892
<SturmFlut> factor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<factor> Hp stream is suppose to work , jsut did not know how well its a atom chipset not arm
<mhall119> sergiusens: ubuntu-device-flash_0.25-0ubuntu1_i386 ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: if you are on i386 if not amd64
<factor> yes atom is a i386
<factor> But does use the touch drivers etc..
<Elleo> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, still doesn't make sense that i don't get that crash :/
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah :/
<Elleo> kenvandine: how many contacts do you have?
<kenvandine> not sure, 500 or so?
<kenvandine> but that would be in address-book-app anyway
<Elleo> kenvandine: just wondering if the fact I have a lot of contacts all with pictures causes contacts to take up more memory than it does for you and maybe causes the oxide render process to get oom killed
<Elleo> probably not that then, I have a lot less than 500
<mhall119> sergiusens: seb128: okay, I have the wily ubuntu-device-flash installed, how do I make a personal image?
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved that branch
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<popey> charles: sorry, was afk - do you have what you need?
<cwayne_> oooh, soon you can write ios apps in go, I wonder if go+qml would work, and then you could have a similar codebase for an ubuntu touch + ios app
<popey> charles: just created an event for 3 mins time to see
<mcphail> cwayne_: I haven't used go yet. Do you find it better than C++ for a backend?
<popey> charles: oh, hang on, I can't reproduce it because it was reverted :)
<cwayne_> mcphail, i like it, but i don't really know c++
<mcphail> cwayne_: does qmake support it directly or do you need to hack around?
<cwayne_> mcphail, i've hacked around with cmake, havent looked at qmake
<mcphail> cwayne_: learning go _and_ cmake would probably be beyond me :)
<cwayne_> mcphail, if I could do it, so could you :)
<mcphail> cwayne_: I'm an autotools boy. I'm using that for my builds. It is the wrong tool for the job, but at least I know it
<cwayne_> lol
<mcphail> what's the quote? - "When all you have is a hammer..."
<popey> charles: however, I may have found another new and interesting bug for you
<popey> charles: bug 1470583  (if anyone fancies trying to reproduce :)
<ubot5> bug 1470583 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu RTM) "Phone won't stop reminding me of calendar events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470583
<charles> popey, back
<popey> o/
<charles> popey, I think that's a calendar-app bug, not a unity-notifications one
 * popey adds a task
<charles> popey, if it's just got that one event in it, can you pastebin your ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/system/calendar.ics
<mcphail> popey: can you set an event with no notification at all. I had to stop using the calendar app because I was getting notifications at midnight for every all-day event
<popey> REPEAT:3
<popey> charles: that?
<charles> popey, yep
<popey> gotcha
<popey> thanks charles
<charles> popey, nb: "This property defines the number of time the alarm should be repeated, after the initial trigger."
<charles> popey, so if you want it to go off once, repeat should be omitted or set to zero
<popey> makes sense
<charles> hm, what would be the Right Thing for mcphail's bug about all-day events ringing at midnight
<charles> what do other calendars, e.g. google, do with all-day events like that?
<mcphail> charles: I gave up trying to debug it, as my events kept waking up my wife and she threatened to kill me
<charles> :-)
<charles> oh, I suspect the problem is straightforward enough, calendar-app is probably creating the reminder to go off shortly before the event's begin time, which is midnight for all-day events
<charles> I'm just not sure what the Right Thing would be to do instead
<mcphail> charles: yes - but it still plays even if you try to remove the reminder
<charles> popey: ^ dyk?
<popey> I don't know what android / ios do
<charles> mcphail, did you file a bug for calendar-app?
<mcphail> charles: (these are events synced with my Google calendar, if that is important. Don't know if it still happens on vivid as I have deleted all my all-day events)
<mcphail> charles: If I get a wife-free spell I'll file it. Need to work out exactly what steps reproduce it
<mcphail> charles: That's why I was wondering if anyone else had noticed it
<charles> mcphail, if you can reproduce it, might want to add indicator-datetime to that ticket too. I guess calendar-app wouldn't be to blame for events that get imported from other calendars...
<mcphail> charles: will do
<kenvandine> jgdx, if i only have 1 sim in my krillin, should i see 2 sims in settings?
<kenvandine> i thought we chose the single sim UI if the sim wasn't present
<jgdx> kenvandine, nope.. new libq?
<jgdx> we did
<kenvandine> right now i do have the new libqofono
<kenvandine> and i'm seeing stuff for SIM 2
<kenvandine> in phone and celluar
<jgdx> we check the present flag, maybe check that?
<kenvandine> without a SIM inserted
<kenvandine> what's interesting is with just one sim in it, we do toggle voiceCallForwarding properly
<kenvandine> but it doesn't when 2 sims are present
<kenvandine> Present = 0
<kenvandine> for ril_1
<kenvandine> but the UI is stull showing both sims
<jgdx> ui code might need a revisit
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> it's not just under phone
<kenvandine> cellular too
<kenvandine> i'm sure this worked before!
 * kenvandine downgrades libqofono to verify this bug is only with 2 sims
<jgdx> with .70 it does
<kenvandine> jgdx, does what?
<jgdx> work :)
<kenvandine> you mean only show the single sim ui?
<jgdx> i use krillin with 1 sim all the time
<kenvandine> i was talking about the call waiting bug :)
<jgdx> oh
<kenvandine> but still
<kenvandine> interesting...
<kenvandine> i see Present = 0
<kenvandine> for ril_1
<jgdx> hm
<kenvandine> and Present = 1 for ril_0
<kenvandine> but still see the dual sim UI
<kenvandine> jgdx, also... fwiw... i have silo 22 with your call forwarding branch installed
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, confirmed with libqofono 0.70 i see the single sim UI
<kenvandine> maybe a race condition with 0.79
<kenvandine> voiceCallWaiting changing works fine with 0.70 too with just 1 sim
<kenvandine> it's only busted with 2 sims
<kenvandine> jgdx, well crap... switched back to 0.79 and now i see the single sim UI again
<kenvandine> maybe the one time i saw the dual sim UI was a race of some sort
<SturmFlut> ogra_, ondra, john-mca` : Do we have pre-built android boot images with debugging kernels for our production devices?
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you know if there is a way to enable more verbose debug output from libqofono?
<kenvandine> or do i need to rebuild it with some debug output added?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, no
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Damn, then I have to build and boot my own kernel, which didn't work last time
<kalikiana> hmmm how would I get into the bootloader for the purposes of flashing these days?
<kalikiana> I bricked my device and can't boot normally anymore
<kalikiana> I can't seem to get in there
<kalikiana> hmmm fastboot seems to be doing something
<peat-psuwit> Can something in android container set system time?
<kalikiana> "yay", failed to enter recovery...
<SturmFlut> ogra_, ondra: Is there a full list of steps needed to build a working kernel from https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5.git and get it booted? I built the kernel and updated boot.img, but it won't boot on the device.
<VincentInPC> hello, anyone can tell me if succeed in sync of contacts from Owncloud? I've a self signed certificate and it seems impossible!
<kalikiana> hmmm
<kalikiana> after 5 times still stuck
<kalikiana> no idea if that image ever was successfully flashed
<ondra> SturmFlut public krillin kernel repo has all you need, kernel code, how to build and how to create boot image
<ondra> SturmFlut it should have all you need
<SturmFlut> ondra: You mean https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5 ?
<anpok_> hm really?
<SturmFlut> Because that one has no instructions on how to build the boot image, and it's the one I can't get booted
<ondra> SturmFlut yeah, choose ubuntu master
<ondra> SturmFlut check ubuntu master branch
<SturmFlut> Damn those branches ;)
<VincentInPC> No one succeed in syncing contacts ?!
<VincentInPC> I've deleted all mines, help me please :X
<VincentInPC> any name, any mail address to contact?
<SturmFlut> VincentInPC: I think there are some guys on the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<VincentInPC> do you know them or do I need to subscribe it?
<SturmFlut> VincentInPC: It's most likely better to subscribe
<SturmFlut> Stupid Internet takes ages to pull stuff from github today :/
<VincentInPC> SturmFlut: is it this one ?  mail ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<ondra> SturmFlut :)
<SturmFlut> VincentInPC: Yes
<VincentInPC> " Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. "
<VincentInPC> what doest it mean ?
<VincentInPC> SturmFlut: *
<pmcgowan> VincentInPC, you can just add yourself to the team and mailing list
<SturmFlut> VincentInPC: Oh, really? I never noticed
<VincentInPC> Oh ok I've suscribed from launchpad.net
<VincentInPC> thank you guys =)
<pmcgowan> VincentInPC, and regarding contacts, I sync mine with google fine, was that what you were trying to do?
<VincentInPC> yes but with my own owncloud server, meaning I'm using a selff signed certificate
<VincentInPC> and as always all developers make me shit with that
<pmcgowan> ah ok
<VincentInPC> (I always don't understand the problem with self signed certificates while I'm warned of what I'm doing, because no HTTPS is very very bad than that !=
<VincentInPC> anyway
<SturmFlut> ondra: Thank you SO much. Booted immediately.
<SturmFlut> Now to enable all the interesting things!
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ping
<popey> alecu: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide/ the wording for --store-session-cookies looks wrong to me
<popey> alecu: "When enabled, the session is kept active until the phone reboots."
<popey> is that right?
<alecu> popey: looks wrong to my untrained eyes, so I think we should ask somebody on dbarth's team to check it :-)
<alecu> I think it should read: "the session is kept active *even after* the phone reboots"
<popey> oh yeah, duh, sorry.
<popey> I keep pinging you incorrectly
<dobey> alecu: i think the intent is that "while user phablet is logged in" is the "session" there. so session cookies resetting on reboot makes sense in that respect
<mcphail> Heh - you can't download the Open App Store directly from the phone browser. Rather ironic
<popey> well either way, it doesn't actually seem to work for html5 apps
<popey> using webapp-container
<dobey> popey: ah, no idea how it's actually implemented :)
<popey> saves to an sqlite db called cookies
<popey> it seems
<dobey> mcphail: eh, it's a modicum of protection between installing a random app package from the internet, and totally breaking your phone :)
<popey> or rather, doesn't
<dobey> heh
<jpastore> hi! I was considering installing ubuntu touch on my phone. 1 wiki said the note 2 was not really operational naother said it seemed to work fine. Anyone have experience with a note 2?
<kalikiana> for the benefit of anyone else possibly running into this.. it's worth double-checking the recovery.img used for flashing... the fact that "unable to enter recovery" is both a valid and a meaningless error at different times doesnn't help realizing if that file is erroneous
<kalikiana> (I got a new copy from http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/05/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-1-ubuntu-device-flash/)
<SturmFlut> Yay, another customer served!
<tathhu> Maaybe it's time to jump in to Ubuntu-boat
<tathhu> Jolla HW </3
<SturmFlut> New post: "Mediatek details: SoC startup", http://sturmflut.github.io/mediatek/2015/07/02/mediatek-details-soc-startup/
<kalikiana> SturmFlut: indeed, your blog came in incredibly handy. one reason for that seems to be that the wiki doesn't even list krillin... although in fairness you don't try to cover dozens of funky devices so maybe different audiences
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: I only write about things I can test on my own devices, which are krillin and arale at the moment
<tathhu> Anyone ordered bq lately?
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: But most things should work on all devices
 * SturmFlut currently has eight unfinished articles in the pipeline :/
<k1l> SturmFlut: that is the spirit of OSS :p
<kalikiana> SturmFlut: yeah. I think actually the other reason is it's more pragmatic, pick your topic, look for what you need, less about cataloguing things
<kalikiana> hmmm
<kalikiana> now this is kinda lame, it looks like even tho I didn't use swipe it killed all my data....
<kalikiana> slightly concerned now about all the pictures I had on there....
<tathhu> äh...
<kalikiana> unless that's the fault of the recovery tool - there was a "clear cache" option which I tried before I re-flashed
<tathhu> so hard.. 4.5 or 5..
<tathhu> !battle
<tathhu> damn
<kalikiana> great, it really was wiped clean
<kalikiana> great, all texts also gone
<tathhu> äh, there's no more "flip case with hole" for e4.5?
<tathhu> damn
<kalikiana> tathhu: I believe it was meant to be an exclusive item for the first buyers
<tathhu> :-(
<tathhu> would like to buy one but what if no one buys my jolla.. :D
<tathhu> damn
<kalikiana> hmmm I don't get to be lazy, phablet-network doesn't like my vpn
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-02
<Ggeasy007> Guys i m having problem with gps in nexus 4 . maps are failing to detect location
<ggeasy007> Anyone here?
<ggeasy007> ?
<Archnet> test
<dholbach> good morning
<eddy_> hi, i bought the bq e5. now I see strange behaviour with the "data-roaming" where is the right place to file a bug? ubuntu-system-settings?
<eddy_> ah nevermind. I found ofono. I think thats the right place
<anpok> in general if unsure https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<anpok> eddy_: ^
<RAOF> Does anyone have the policies for what we can upload to landing PPAs destined for vivid-overlay?
<RAOF> Specifically - the Mir landing PPA needs a new glmark2 with some changes required to build against the new Mir. Can we be lazy and just upload the wily glmark2 (which has those changes, plus some others), or do we need to do the sensible thing and add a minimal patch to update it?
<RAOF> For bonus points - where is this documented? ☺
<tathhu> 0w0
<tathhu> Ordered E45.
<tathhu> *4.5.
<tathhu> omg
<sturmflut2> dpm, dholbach, popey: Apparently the first people in europe have received their official MX4 Ubuntu Edition phones
<sturmflut2> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13824.html
<popey> yay
<tathhu> LTE would be "nice to have" on that but otherwise, i'm not complaining
<dpm> cool
<anpok> yes mx4 seems to be shipping
<ogra_> tathhu, nice to hear !
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well ... pretty sad that the first question is about re-flashing flyme :P
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Yeah ;)
<sturmflut2> ondra: Any hints on how to change the kernel command line on krillin? Where does it even come from, e.g. it contains my device serial (?) and many parameters appear twice
 * tathhu hopes to use ubuntu on mobile asap
<LeSeb__> hi
<LeSeb__> I have a little question
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LeSeb__> OK is it possible to change the search engine of the web browser
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a good question.
<LeSeb__> thx
<sturmflut2> LeSeb__: Yes, in the settings
<sturmflut2> First option
<tathhu> Is somewhere thread about "this is how fast i got my E4.5"? :P
<LeSeb__> Thanks sturmflut2 !!
<LeSeb__> i 've got it
<sturmflut2> tathhu: Well, when I play Don't Crash or Hextris my E4.5 goes as fast as I can throw it
<tathhu> sturmflut2: :-----------D
<LeSeb__> maybe I have to sleep now ...
<tathhu> Next week would be awsum
<onla> how would you compare jolla phone that runs sailfish OS to a lets say mx4 meizu that runs ubuntu? Which one is more open source
<morphis> onla: a lot Sailfish UI components are closed and not available as source but for Ubuntu everything is available (excluding device specific drivers)
<tathhu> Core apps too?
<tathhu> Everything as in *really everything*?
<tathhu> I hope Unity is better on bq than nexus 7 :l
<tathhu> Or maybe I don't know how to use it :(
<popey> tathhu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<popey> look down that list, everything listed there has code hosted on launchpad
<onla> the top layer only is closed source they say, and they are planning to pen it more. So whats the difference in openness outside OS then.. meizu is chinese and jolla is finnish. Chinese are considered to insert some wiretapping capable code in their chips, finns not?
<tathhu> popey: thanks!
<popey> The bits which are closed are those which we don't own like drivers.
<tathhu> popey: tl;dr but looks awesome :P
<popey> I don't think there's a lot of difference between sailfish and ubuntu openness tbh
<tathhu> ogra_: you mean with chips like soc?
<tathhu> onla: ^
<ondra> sturmflut2 yep there is bug about things being there twice. Part of the command line comes from bootloader and part from kernel. It's defined in kernel config
<onla> I don't know much how things work. Just trying to get some kind of picture :s
<tathhu> onla: JP is using soc from USA, so NSA is whatching me as we speak
<tathhu> Oh wait
<onla> oh ok :)
<tathhu> Sailfish = Jollas ui + nemo & mer OSS-project (afaik)
<onla> that meizu mx4 with ubuntu has the your regular ubuntu touch installed on it?
<onla> or some heavily modified version for the hardware
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<onla> I wonder what you can do with the ubuntu touch. What's the go to place to search for apps? jolla has the openrepos.net
<ogra_> onla, in ubuntu touch the hardware bits and rootfs are stictly separated ... all devices have the same rootfs
<tathhu> ogra_: ubuntu store?
<tathhu> äähhh
<tathhu> tab - never again.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> onla, https://uappexplorer.com/
<tathhu> (jolla needs something liek that too..)
<jgdx> seb128, hi
<tathhu> how's ubuntu "harbour" (jolla, jolla everywhere) if I submit an app, can I view comments/answer them online etc etc?
<onla> https://openrepos.net/content/nieldk/lynx
<onla> you mean like that
<tathhu> onla: me? i was talking about jolla store :(
<tathhu> afaik you still need to go to store with your jolla and read comments..
<jgdx> seb128, sup?
<onla> that is the warehouse that the jolla people mostly use I think
<seb128> jgdx, just as a fyi, I did a manual u-s-s upload to wily to try to unblock snappy image build, I hope that doesn't create too many issues with the pending landings
<tathhu> onla: i have only one app from warehouse :P
<jgdx> seb128, will it? :p What's in the upload? Is wily and vivid out of sync?
<tathhu> onla: and you can't use warehouse to send a comment, you'll need to go to openrepos.net for that
<seb128> jgdx, unsure if I should just commit that to trunk or mp it, I'm fine having it reverted/overwritten by the next landing
<tathhu> onla: been there:Å
<onla> ok
<seb128> jgdx, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/210511367/ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.10.20150622-0ubuntu1_0.3%2B15.10.20150622-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<onla> so ubuntus uappexplorer is done better?
<seb128> jgdx, that can go to vivid as well
<tathhu> onla: atleast they got some way to check what's in store w/o device
<onla> if you compare how much there has been contribution in form of apps to these OS's, which one can offer more
<jgdx> seb128, yeah. I don't know what will happen when we try to land silo 40/22, but I don't think there's a conflict anywhere.
<onla> are there more devices already using ubuntu touch than using sailfish os?
<tathhu> official? more ubuntu.
<tathhu> different devices, i mean
<seb128> jgdx, feel free to force land even if that overwrite the archive change, I'm going to mp the changes now so we can maybe reinclude them in a landing if they work
<onla> sailfish os and ubuntu touch are kind of competitors I guess
<popey> tathhu: there's 3 devices available via retail running ubuntu
<onla> jolla has only one, but soon two. But would be interesting to see how many such devices sold
 * nhaines patiently waits for a US device.
<tathhu> popey: yes
<onla> can go buy jolla in finland buy marching into a place selling phones. Can't do that to find ubuntu touch
<tathhu> popey: where's tablet? :P
<tathhu> onla: no.
<tathhu> i haven't seen even a single jolla in ages
<seb128> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/workaround-click-depends/+merge/263626
<onla> oh. well I went to elisa shop online page and checked how much I would get my iphone 4s (i didnt buy it!:) for exchange for jolla and they had it there at least
<onla> but maybe they would need to order it I guess
<popey> There's some shops in Germany selling ubuntu phones I believe.
<tathhu> onla: ah, i haven't visited elisa shops in yeard
<onla> or saunalahti version of elisa shop
<tathhu> onla: dna had one one for... what's the word but not for sale xD
<tathhu> onla: don't know about verkkokauppa.com, lol
<nhaines> tathhu: preorder or display?
<onla> verkkokauppa.com also has jolla ye
<onla> on the website, but don't remember if had it in any of the stores
<onla> I could get 70e from my iphone in exchange, but I cant get meizu mx4 and get that 70e :/
<popey> tathhu: tablets will come later
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy "I Forgot" Day! 😃
<onla> so next question would be, that will the ubuntu version of meizu mx4 get to these places like elisa shop etc
<ogra_> JamesTait, damn ! now you reminded me !!
<onla> so I can buy from there and exchange my old phone
<tathhu> nhaines: display, it was 2015 :P
<nhaines> onla: you'll need to discuss that with the stores themselves.
<tathhu> onla: get a jolla/ubuntu device and then sell you iphone
<tathhu> onla: you'll get more €€€ for it :P
<tathhu> thta's what i did
<tathhu> (not going to sell jolla though)
<tathhu> popey: ui needs lancsape first? :P
<tathhu> popey: or are we going to use home screen on potrait forever :C
<popey> it has landscape
<tathhu> has it
<nhaines> tathhu: actually the device has landscape.
<tathhu> launcher/homescreen?
<nhaines> Yes.  And the entire shell at that.
<tathhu> Well, then!
<onla> how I sell my iphone? I'm not into selling it separately. The battery is quite terrible and it has scratches. I would be happy to give it to elisa shop for 69eur
<tathhu> nhaines popey, i clearly wasn't good at using ubuntu on my n7 :D
<JamesTait> ogra_, you could always drink to forget again. 😉
<ogra_> phew !
<popey> tathhu: http://i.imgur.com/lIQOUPt.png?1
<ogra_> thanks :)
<tathhu> popey: ^^
<tathhu> ähh
<tathhu> shoul've ordered screen protector when ordering phone
<tathhu> 2x 8e + 20€ shipping ":D"
<nhaines> popey: only 2am and your battery's already at 40%.  *tsk*  :)
 * popey wonders where you get 2AM from
<nhaines> From the most important time zone (mine).
<popey> "Last full charge 23 hours ago"
<davmor2> nhaines: I think you'll find that GMT is the most import timezone :P
<SturmFlut> Does anybody know where a keypad key called "MTK_PMIC_RST_KEY" could be located on krillin? Most likely inside the case?
<SturmFlut> PMIC is the power management circuit
<benonsoftware>  /buffer defouc
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry.
<nhaines> davmor2: not if I have anything to say about it.  :)
<onla> there is no tox client for ubuntu touch
<onla> but is for jolla already
<ogra_> port it then ;)
<onla> no whatsapp client
<tathhu> onla: for ubuntu or jolla?
<onla> ubuntu
<onla> i'm not very good coder to start porting apps
 * brobostigon has a task on his hands, which is not really possible yet, pebble support.
<ogra_> unofficial whatsapp clients usually get shot down by whatsapp after a while... not really worth it until there is an official one
<onla> couple interesting apps in ubuntu store that I didnt find an equivalent in jolla warehouse are quizlet and slygo are interesting
<tathhu> onla: what do you need? I can check jolla store
<tathhu> onla: but this isn't related to ubuntu so msg :P
<onla> some flashcard app that uses quizlet decks
<onla> but they have anki though in warehouse. Guess that could be fine too. . Yea sorry maybe should stay on topic :)
<onla> or maybe I'll just wait, cus that convergence phone seems interesting too
<tathhu> i'd say wait for it
<tathhu> if you don't need new phone asap
<mcphail> Can anyone check something for me to see if they think it is a bug, or expected behaviour?
<brobostigon> what is it mcphail ?
<mcphail> brobostigon: If I go to, say, en.uappexplorer.com and try to download the .click package, I get an error page saying "no app available to open this" (which is annoying, but fine). If I then rotate to landscape, the error page doesn't adjust to fit the screen
<mcphail> brobostigon: sorry, open.uappexplorer.com
<brobostigon> i have not really used that sute, but can i presume a .click package is some kind of package format like a .deb?
<mcphail> brobostigon: yes - the package download isn't really the issue. It is the error page not adjusting to landscape
<brobostigon> my gf is on my nexus 4 right now, when i get it back, i will test it.
<mcphail> brobostigon: cheers
<brobostigon> yw.
<brobostigon> maybe in the mean time, someone else might be able to test it as well.
<popey> mcphail: looks like content-hub doesn't rotate properly
<mcphail> popey: should I file a bug?
<popey> http://imgur.com/zMlV8iB,GU7OUh4
<popey> two screenshots
<popey> yeah, or poke kenvandine and see if he's already on it.
<mcphail> popey: cheers
<tathhu> what
<tathhu> paid apps in ubuntu store?
<tathhu> cool
<mcphail> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1437995 - already reported.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1437995 in content-hub "UI rotation error" [Undecided,New]
<tathhu> I'm starting to like Ubuntu already.
<popey> tathhu: there are a few paid apps, not a lot.
<tathhu> popey: yeah, but atleast paid apps are supported :3
<popey> tathhu: are they not on sailfish?
<tathhu> nope
<mariogrip> did the ubuntu-desktop-next build server take vacation, last build vas 29-may? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<tathhu> there's "donations" via flattr
<tathhu> Quick search from store and everything is there expect some kind of sport tracker :(
<ogra_> mariogrip, the image is being moved to snappy ... bits are not complete yet
<mariogrip> ogra_: ahhh, that's cool :)
<ogra_> (they are not building because people (seb128) are actively working on them)
<sturmflut2> ondra: I see! Am I right to assume that the "cmdline" parameter from the Android bootimg.cfg is ignored?
<mariogrip> I found a bug with my bq, i got stuck like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/raapdiaim192wlo/screenshot20150702_125238731.png?dl=0 where should i report this?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, it works setting it with abootimg (via the update function) in boot.img
<ogra_> it gets appended to the existing cmdline
<sturmflut2> ogra_: That has never worked for me, but I'll try again
<ogra_> (i think unpacking and re-packaing the boot.img with abootimg does not work with the krillin images though)
<ogra_> (i.e. you can only update the existing one, i used that several times to test cmdline options ... directly on the boot partition though)
<ogra_> mariogrip, "get stuck" ?
<mariogrip> Yeah, i had to reboot
<mariogrip> got*
<ogra_> ah, so it doesnt react anymore
<mariogrip> It works fine after reboot
<mariogrip> I seems like it asked me to type the wifi password and that i had low battery at the same time.
<mariogrip> noting worked, it was just frozen
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Ha, guess what, it works
<ogra_> i know ;)
<ogra_> hmpf
<sturmflut2> New article about building and booting modified kernels on krillin is incoming
<ogra_>           RX packets:50096533 errors:2 dropped:87963 overruns:2 frame:0
<ogra_>           TX packets:109590136 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with his server :(
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Is this a physical interface?
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> its an old laptop running as my mail server ...
<ogra_> i guess its time for a HW upgrade
<sturmflut2> ogra_: You can look at /sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/ for a more detailed breakdown, "dropped" is a bit ambiguous because it is up to the driver to decided what counts as a "dropped" packet
<sturmflut2> ogra_: usually it's the cable or a flaky switch port
<ogra_> or a worn out laptop socket ;)
<ogra_> the thing is really old ... first gen amd64 hardware ;)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Also note that the meaning of "dropped" has changed several times with some kernel versions
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt seem to be a physical prob though ... there are no frame errors
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Do you use VLANs, "strange" protocols or IPv6?
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Or does one of your components try to use them
<ogra_> well, i never disabled v6 on that machine
<ogra_> no VLANs
<ogra_> my sattelite receiver seems to spam the net a little with mdns bonjour stuff for SAT->IP
<ogra_> (but that doesnt cause issues for any other device in this network, so i doubt it is related)
<sturmflut2> Depends on the kernel version and driver
<ogra_> well, trusty everywhere :)
<sturmflut2> I love netdev debugging
<sturmflut2> Everything about networking is so horribly broken
<ogra_> and still we built a world wide network based on that ;)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: You mean the "Cat Picture Delivery System"?
<ogra_> yeah, that :)
<jgdx> pete-woods1, how's it going?
<pete-woods1> jgdx: hi
<pete-woods1> better now I have a non-melted computer again!
<pete-woods1> https://www.apple.com/uk/support/macbookpro-videoissues/
<sturmflut2> New post: "Hacking the bq, Part 4: Building and booting a kernel", https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/07/02/hacking-the-bq-part-4-building-and-booting-a-kernel/
<sturmflut2> pete-woods1: Hey! We talked about extensions to the connectivity-api some months ago, regarding WiFi/Bluetooth/Cellular scanning and stuff like that. Any news?
<jgdx> pete-woods1, let me know when you've taken a look at the email about indicator+uss communication
<pete-woods1> jgdx: looks good ot me!
<pete-woods1> sturmflut2: hi. there hasn't been any progress on that area, unfortunately. I've been doing a *lot* of ground work to make the whole indicator/connectivity API more robust
<jgdx> pete-woods1, okay, I've completed that, with autopilot tests. How's this work looking for indicator-network?
<pete-woods1> as it was mostly untested before
<pete-woods1> jgdx: just about to start doing it, really
<pete-woods1> but I don't think it should be a huge task
<jgdx> pete-woods, the bssid is optional, but it would save us a world of pain if there's ever an ssid name collision.
<pete-woods> jgdx: we should already have access to that in the model
<pete-woods> so shouldn't be a lot of extra work
<jgdx> good
<sturmflut2> pete-woods: Okay, thanks for the update.
<tathhu> Äh, shoulv'e go with E5, 16 gigs of storage...
<conyoo> mx5 ubuntu edition is much nicer
<conyoo> oh!!#@#! mx4
<tathhu> But I'm poor :(
<conyoo> me 2
<tathhu> damn i'm stupid :D
<conyoo> me 2
<conyoo> hi 5
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> :(
<sturmflut2> Hmmmm, will the Convergence device use ARMv8? Because there is not really a way to have more than 3 GB of RAM on ARMv7. Most SoCs can't even use the full 3 GB.
<ogra_> tathhu, write some paid apps and push them to the ubuntu store ... if enough people buy them you can buy a phone from that ;)
<conyoo> intel
<conyoo> probably
<sturmflut2> conyoo: It will be a phone, not a tablet
<ogra_> sturmflut2, we dont have the touch stack working on arm64 yet
<tathhu> ogra_: webapps for 50€ :P
<ogra_> (i thinnk there are a bunch of FTBFS packages stilll and nobody bothered to look)
<ogra_> tathhu, sure, if people buy them ;)
<tathhu> gotta do something super :3
<sturmflut2> ogra_: We all know you and popey already use those 128 Bit RISC-V CPUs
<ogra_> sturmflut2, nah, i use a ppc64el phone
<tathhu> Ok hows sd card support in ubuntu? (= can get pics from camera and music there w/o problem)
<ogra_> but only because the sparc port isnt working
<tathhu> (on jolla i'd need to open terminal for that, gg)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Oh god how I miss SPARC
<ogra_> tathhu, cam, music, videos ... nothing more atm until there is better framework integration for SDs
<tathhu> ogra_: enough, thanks
<mariogrip> Stratos, i bet 40 bux on that it's a scam xP
<mariogrip> FYI https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technoruninc/stratos...
<nhaines> Apparently by "reimagined" they mean "GNOME Shell".
<mariogrip> hahah, FAQ : "StratOS Pro can run and install Linux apps, WIndows apps and Android ones too, while the regular version can only run and install Linux apps. The App Store is bundled with both versions, nonetheless."
<tathhu> :D
<ogra_> i wonder what they'd do if they actually get 100s of these "name a process of the OS after you" backers ... your ps output would look like a telephone book
<mariogrip> heheheheh xP
<ogra_> (and nobody would know what all these humanly named processes actually are)
 * nhaines init.nhaines.d
<mariogrip> the logo they they use looks like an riped up windows logo
<conyoo> Samsung claims to sell 1 million units of Tizen-powered Z1 smartphone
<conyoo> India is the only country where the Z1 has launched so far
<Tom_Lee> Greetings people of the internet!
<Tom_Lee> Was curious if there's support for android developed applications to be ported to ubuntu native?
<nhaines> If they're Cordova apps, sure!
<Tom_Lee> Is there any documentation on it?
<nhaines> That I don't know for certain.
<tathhu> *c
<tathhu> bq pls, ship it ;_;
<jrbt> Hey!
<jrbt> Edit from thing that have said yesterday: I updated my nexus 4 to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu-developer now I have the Nearby scope
<Laney> boiko: hi, can we please get https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/update-tp-qt-0.9.6.1/+merge/262106 into wily?
<Laney> we need to rebuild telephony-service for the new platform-api but it is broken without this fix
<boiko> Laney: we need to test that, it is on a silo already, but we will only be able to get to that after we fix two critical bugs we have in vivid :/
<Laney> why does it have to wait for that?
<Laney> unfortunately platform-api got published so wily-proposed is backed up atm :(
<boiko> Laney: because we don't have time to test it until the critical bugs for OTA5 are fixed
<boiko> Laney: telephony-service is not the only package that needs fixing, there is also telepathy-ofono and history-service, they are all in silo 39 just waiting for us to test it
<Laney> it's only telephony-service which is holding up wily-proposed atm
<boiko> Laney: I will talk to bfiller and check what we can do, I think we can get it landed to wily still today, but probably more towards the end of the day
<boiko> Laney: I will talk to bfiller and see what we can do
<Laney> boiko: thanks, I think it shouldn't require too much validation since the changes are all in tests/
<Laney> :)
<boiko> Laney: yep, the only thing is that once that lands, building telephony-service on vivid will be broken, that's why I need to discuss that with bfiller
<boiko> Laney: we will get telepathy-qt5 updated on vivid, but only after OTA5
<Laney> OK, I'm only worried about wily atm ;)
<boiko> Laney: we are more worried about vivid/OTA5, so it is a tie :)
<sturmflut2> Now this is interesting
<sturmflut2> I always thought that the Preloader for Ubuntu and Android is the same, and it just reads the partition table from flash, but that's not true. The partition table is hardcoded in the Preloader and changes for every device/OS combination.
<ogra_> well, for MTK, yes
<sturmflut2> MediaTek engineers sure make strange decisions
<ogra_> lol
<sturmflut2> Doesn't that mean that they also need different Preloaders for all MX4 subvariants?
<ogra_> such an understatement
<sturmflut2> The Kernel source code generates the partition table from an XLS file?!?
<ogra_> yes, shiny, aint it ?
<ogra_> :P
<sturmflut2> When I'm finished with this, MediaTek can hire me
<tathhu> :D
<OerHeks> !info openssh
<ubot5> Package openssh does not exist in vivid
<popey> !info opsnssh-server
<ubot5> Package opsnssh-server does not exist in vivid
<popey> if i could type
<popey> !info openssh-server
<ubot5> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 363 kB, installed size 1121 kB
<OerHeks> thanks popey, it is the ssh metapackage now, i guess
<alin_> ahoe... jut got my meizu ubuntu...
<ogra_> wheee
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Do we use cryptographic signatures on our devices? Looks like krillin enables the feature in the Preloader, and there is an RSA key configured.
<tathhu> Aand now I'm not sure if i got my order cancelled as dude from bq quitted chat :(
<tathhu> (tried to upgrade to E5)
<conyoo> alin_, gold?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, not to my knowledge
<alin_> conyoo: nope white
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Ah, it's configured, but it gets all its data from the SECURE partition on the device, and I have no idea what the library then does with it, because all the code is inside a binary blob
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure we never touched any of that
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I hope so, because if I'm not mistaken bq published the private key
<brunch875> the sdk is being nasty
<brunch875> I wonder if it has to do with the fakevim mode
<tathhu> i hope it isn' cancelled ":D"
<tathhu> ähhh.
<alin> stupid question does ubuntu touch meizu be playble from adb?
<popey> you can attach to an ubuntu phone over adb, yes
<popey> if you enable developer mode
<alin> popey: ok I enabled it
<alin> also on n5 I can boot in recovery via power button and volume down/up
<alin> is there anything like that?
<popey> yeah, I guess so, not tried
<alin> let me check the cable
<alin> adb does not seem to list anythin
<mr-tt> hi
<mr-tt> what's the best way to transfer files from a pc to the phone via network?
<popey> mr-tt: scp?
<mr-tt> popey: scp from the phone or to the phone?
<popey> either :)
<mr-tt> is it possible to run the sftp server as nonroot and with password protection on the phone?
<alin_> also is normal for console to ask for a password?
<popey> i use scp to copy files to my phone all the time
<alin_> popey: ok I come to that later... I see is just paranoia... for developer mode you need a keycode or so
<alin_> the same for terminal...
<mr-tt> popey: how do i setup scp access?
<tathhu> sftp? ":D"
<popey> the keycode is your password / passphrase
<alin_> popey: yap got it... quite surprising...
<tathhu> Gotta flash ubuntu on n7 again so i
<tathhu> i'd stop asking these stupid questions xD
<jrbt> Hello :)
<jrbt> Am I the only one who have problems with "click"?
<popey> jrbt: hard to tell
<jrbt> popey, ?
<popey> you haven't given us a lot to go on.
<jrbt> Oh, I don't understand the problem but I always report it.
<jrbt> I will retry to install a kit and if I have it once again I tell you ;)
<jrbt> Also, on the devel-proposed on Nexus 4 the GPS doesn't works?
<popey> Dunno, I don't have a nexus 4... mhall119 ^
<davmor2> jrbt: yes it does you just need to give it 15 minutes
<jrbt> uh meaning? wait 15minutes before each use?
<davmor2> jrbt: oh actually you might be able to install the here maps app now that would help you
<mhall119> jrbt: there's a channel with the HERE customization that makes it work better
<davmor2> mhall119: I think here got released to the store
<mhall119> davmor2: the map app did, not the AGPS stuff
<davmor2> mhall119: ah right
<jrbt> Ok, I am on the devel-proposed channel
<jrbt> Here Maps is preinstalled
<jrbt> oh, cellular data doesn't work too?
<Kniple> Hi there, I just today got my new MX4 Ubuntu edition, and it seems like the battery wont charge when the phone is turned on. Anyone of you guys heard of this problem before? I'm wondering if theres any general problem with it, couldnt find anything on google. :(
<Kniple> Actually, it doesnt seem to be charging at all.
<davmor2> Kniple: are you trying to charge from the wall socket or pc
<Kniple> I've tried both.
<Kniple> They shipped it with an american socket charger, but I had an old one with the same voltage/ampere.
<davmor2> Kniple: it should charge from the wall socket, but might not from a pc, there is working going into looking at the power drain
<Kniple> davmor2: Doesnt seem to be charging, I guess I'll leave it there for a while, see if it changes at all. Right now it hasnt moved from 35% at all in about an hour.
<davmor2> jrbt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/BugReportInclusions should help you file bugs for the lack of cellular data
<jrbt> davmor2, ok thanks.
<davmor2> Kniple: try rebooting it too incase it got caught in some crazy loop, might help, might not, just a thought
<Kniple> yeah, thought of that, didnt work either. It pushed an update the first thing it did when I booted it from the box.
<Kniple> Also tried charging it turned off, but doesnt seem to work either.
<Kniple> its also quite warm to the touch, even now when its turned off (and "charging")
<mhall119> jrbt: cellular works fine for me on my nexus 4, what carrier do you have?
 * mhall119 bets it's t-mobile
<jrbt> mhall119, Free Mobile
<jrbt> (french carrier)
<mhall119> ah, still might be the same problem with APNs
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have a table or something of APN customizations for carriers that don't automatically work?
<jrbt> I've heard some people doesn't receive mms but the data worked well until I have upgraded to devel-proposed.
<jrbt> I am not anymore on stable maybe it is that the problem?
<pmcgowan> there is a bug on free mobile
<jrbt> ah ok.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, not really we just keep updating the apn db
<pmcgowan> jrbt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1417976
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417976 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "Cannot send MMS with Free Mobile when on Wifi" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> thats just mms though
<jrbt> Oh, yes, I know, ubuntu touch has lot of problem with mms (and maybe only with french carrier :P)
<jrbt> but now I don't have at all cellular data.
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that sounds like the more general MMS not working when wifi is on bug
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> rehre was a no data after flight mode bug that was just fixed
<pmcgowan> there
<jrbt> there are an update tonight?
<jrbt> (I have deleted a mail from the mailing list too fast --')
<jrbt> -> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<jrbt> :)
<jrbt> oh, once again my phone has totally freeze..
<jrbt> Oh, note: this is only the interface, I can use the adb shell on my pc
<pmcgowan> jrbt, which phone and channel?
<jrbt> Nexus 4 - Ubuntu Touch / Devel Proposed / Ubuntu Developer
<jrbt> (I hope to receive my Bq 5 soon :P)
<mhall119> devel proposed is the wily base, IIRC, which you shouldn't use as it's not being tested for phone use
<jrbt> oh, in fact that is not the interface, it is I can't pull up the notification bar
<mhall119> jrbt: I run channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mhall119> that has a Nexus 4 image with the HERE AGPS services, and it's updated just about daily
<jrbt> rc-proposed/mako so?
<mhall119> no, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mhall119> but it has mako images, regardless of what the channel name is
<jrbt> oh, good to know, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<jrbt> I shouldn't downgrade right? need to reinstall?
<mhall119> jrbt: you'll need to use ubuntu-device-flash to install it, yes
<mhall119> jrbt: but don't use --wipe and you won't lose your user data
<jrbt> ok, but should I use --wipe?
<jrbt> ok ;)
<mhall119> nope
<jrbt> kit installation "finished", well so everyone has that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11811641/ ?
<ogra_> mhall119, cellular is known to be broken in wily
<ogra_> (i heard)
<mhall119> yes, a NetworkManager update for desktop broke it, IIRC
 * ogra_ cant preach enough to not *use* wily ... (fine for testing, not fine for using)
<jrbt> ogra_, :P I do backup of my phone data everyday :)
 * brobostigon just wants bug 1247216 implemented
<ubot5> bug 1247216 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Support for XMPP" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247216
<ogra_> jrbt, wily only gets very very marginal QA and is not planned to land on any phones
<ogra_> it is really nothing for daily use
<jrbt> Ok.
<ogra_> (read: expect breakage at an time... and expect that fixes in wily are lower prio than in vivid)
<tathhu> Oh bq, really
<tathhu> Rip care, would be nice to know if they cancelled that order or not...................
 * tathhu rages 
<Kniple> Ugh, I can't find anyone else who has gotten their MX4 yet. So theres no one else with my problem... :(
<jrbt> brobostigon, I prefer this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1331348 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1331348 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "No import/export to/from files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> Kniple, the MX4 still has plenty problems, specifically with battery (charging, discharging, getting warm when charging ... ) and some performance issues
<brobostigon> jrbt: important as well, yes. i think import/export to sim is there.
<Kniple> ogra_: I see. Thats pretty sad. I wanted to try it out, but I guess I'll have to wait a while, see if updates solve the problems
<tathhu> Shoul've got E5 in the first place..
<jrbt> no everyone has his contacts on his sim :)
<jrbt> not*
<ogra_> Kniple, well, it is usable but you might have to charge often etc
<jrbt> (sorry for my english --')
<Kniple> ogra_: It doesnt even take charge right now.
 * brobostigon has his contacts on sd and google.
 * ogra_ uses his sa day to day phone 
<ogra_> *as
<Kniple> been stuck on 35% for about an hour and a half
<ogra_> Kniple, it takes very long to charge
<jgdx> Kniple, that might actually not be stuck
<Kniple> oh
<Kniple> Well that sounds... bad :D
<ogra_> several hours ... and then it suddenly jumps from something like 70% to 100
<Kniple> oh dear
<jrbt> oh and import a .ics to calendar would be cool too :D
<ogra_> yeah, bugs :)
<Kniple> So the power is misrepresentated?
<ogra_> will be fixed
<ja_> hello
<Kniple> the battery is actually charging, but the system isnt keeping tabs on it?
<ogra_> right
<tathhu> Äh, trying to find battery reviews for Ex  :C
<ogra_> you should feel it getting warm when it actually charges
<Kniple> oh thats a lot less bad than I first thought. Means I might even be able to use it as day to day phone
<Kniple> it is
<tathhu> Ok 6-18 0-100 is enoug XD
<ogra_> yeah, just give it a few hours ... i guess especially the first charge will take long
<Kniple> I'll keep it charging until I have to go to work tomorrow, 10 hours from now
<ja_> I received my mx4 ubuntu, I played and I want the factory reset. I saw that: "a recovery image that does NOT enable ADB by default, leading to a “Failed to enter Recovery” error message"
<ja_> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/05/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-1-ubuntu-device-flash/
<Kniple> thanks for the information ogra_!
<ja_> Of Course, I do not find the image for the mx4 :)
<Kniple> ogra_: is there some central forum for talks on the MX4? or where do you base your information on?
<ja_> The image exists for Aquaris E4.5 but not for mx4
<alin_>  I know it may sound stupid but since I want to tinker with the meizu ubuntu I want to know how to fix it in the worst case of breackage  that being how once can flash a clean image, and worst build one for mx4 so I want to now how is possible to but in recovery and things like that
<ogra_> Kniple, i did work on the phone stuff until recently :)
<ja_> alin_: :)
<tathhu> alin_: Tm_T afaik flashed "stock"
<Kniple> oh ogra_, nice.
<tathhu> *iirc
<jrbt> mhall119, thanks! upgrade finished, data works well :)
<ogra_> (and i'm using the MX4 as daily phone as i said :) )
<tathhu> ok both :P
<ja_> alin_: paused the same question 2 minutes ago
<ja_> alin_: it takes a image with adb. But I can not find it
<ja_> alin_: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/05/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-1-ubuntu-device-flash/
<alin_> ja_: adb devices does not even load mine...
<ja_> alin_: it's for aquaris
<mhall119> jrbt: you're welcome :)
<alin_> ja_: in principle is opensource I expect to find in some repo all the needed things
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^ do we have the recovery for arale somewhere ?
<ogra_> (should probably go to some public doc :) )
<tathhu> äh, that ubuntu edition-case is so cool :(
<ogra_> it looks really cool, but it also makes it harder to use the phone one handed
<ogra_> since you always need to hold open the flap
<tathhu> Good point
<tathhu> I got that "crystal cover" or whatever
<tathhu> Just to be safe. :D
<ogra_> and it has an issue when using auto-brightness ... since there is no hole punched into the flap where the brightness sensor sits
<ogra_> (so it is always at darkest level making it hard to read the stuff in the circle)
<tathhu> That logic
<ogra_> but still, it looks damn cool ;)
<jrbt> (if someone doesn't want his meizu mx4 ubuntu edition I can become a trash :) )
<ogra_> (and is an awesome idea too)
<jrbt> How do you see the future BQ convergence phone?
<ogra_> bright and shiny :)
<ogra_> (but i'm totally biased :) )
<tathhu> :P
<jrbt> I hope it will enough powerful to replace my phone AND my pc
<ogra_> i doubt it can replace something like an i7 PC with 32GB RAM and fast SSD ...
<tathhu> but can I play counter-strike on it?
<tathhu> wait what
<tathhu> minesweeper
<ogra_> i would rather think it can replace something in the smartbook category
<jrbt> ogra_, I just want an i5, 128gb sdd and 8gb of ram :)
<ogra_> yeah, i guess the 8G RAM might be a prob :)
<dobey> also the i5 :P
<dobey> i5 in a phone == 20 min battery life
<ogra_> getting more than 3GB to work with a 32bit ARM isnt possible
<jrbt> It need to be x86 ;)
<jrbt> how run firefox, libreoffice etc, if it is not x86?
<ogra_> by using the arm builds ?
<tathhu> ^ rekt
<jrbt> and my atom editor? eh, my atom ? :D
<ogra_> thats a webapp :P
<jrbt> ogra_, atom is already slow, no thanks :P
<jrbt> I really hope which will not be ARM.
<jrbt> But, yep I think that the convergence phone will be chromebook like pc
 * ogra_ wants ARM for long battery life while the device is used as phone
<tathhu> hotswap :P
<dobey> meh. i'll settle for a phone that works very well as a phone
<jrbt> Also, usb-c of course for recharging and use a screen
<jrbt> well, Install a kit via Ubuntu SDK doesn't works, I've tried with "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create" but doesn't works too -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11811956/
<brunch875> whenever I run qmlscene, the Ubuntu SDK becomes unresponsive until I resize its window
<brunch875> now that's bizarre and annoying
<ogra_> jrbt, and dwarfs that do your dishes over night !
<jrbt> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> jrbt, that was in return to "usb-c" :)
<jrbt> oh :D
<jrbt> Wellm I had my problem on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1343039
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1343039 in click (Ubuntu) "Cannot install chroot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jrbt> Last comment on "2014-07-22"
<SturmFlut> jrbt: Strange error. I think I have created about 50 schroots over the last year, and this is not one of the errors I have ever seen.
<jrbt> :( lucky you
<SturmFlut> jrbt: Which distribution are you on, and are you using the SDK PPA?
<jrbt> I am on Ubuntu 15.04
<jrbt> I have installed the phablet ppa as it is said on the doc
<jrbt> (ubuntu-sdk-team*)
<SturmFlut> jrbt: Okay, that should be the correct setup
<SturmFlut> Argh, MediaTek puts the Little Kernel in the UBOOT partition, what a great naming scheme
<SturmFlut> New post: "Mediatek details: Partitions and Preloader", http://sturmflut.github.io/mediatek/2015/07/04/mediatek-details-partitions-and-preloader/
<hasan> hello! :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<praxy> morning
<ArchNET> test
<jrbt> hi! ;)
<sil2100> Elleo: ping
<nhaines> sil2100: pong
<nhaines> intercepted!  \o/
<Kniple> man-in-the-middle'ed!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Plastic Bag Free Day! 😃
<popey> Kniple: hmm?
<Kniple> nothing popey, I just responded late to something.
<popey> ah :)
<tathhu> öwöw
<sil2100> Elleo: do you know how to create the click package for gallery?
<SturmFlut> Hmpf, can't find the complete source code for MediaTeks Little Kernel
<Elleo> sil2100: not sure, its been a long time since I've done anything with gallery
<Elleo> sil2100: will take a quick look see if I can remember
<sil2100> Elleo: since bfiller is on holidays today, we released a new deb for gallery and now need the new click uploaded - I could probably find someone that could upload it, but first I need the new click built from trunk
<sil2100> Elleo: thanks :)
<Elleo> sil2100: I'm assuming from the click-build script that gallery isn't normally built as a fat package or anything? just armhf?
<popey> Elleo: it's certainly not a fat package in the store http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/07/2015-07-03-050001/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1183_armhf.click
<sil2100> brb
<SturmFlut> Oh nice, if you keep all three buttons pressed on krillin/arale it will directly boot into Fastboot mode
<Elleo> popey: okay, cool; that makes things simple then
<SturmFlut> Oh, no, it's just krillin and probably vegetahd
<SturmFlut> arale boots so fast o_O
<tathhu> arale?
<tathhu> meizu?
<jrbt> SturmFlut, how long?
<SturmFlut> jrbt: ~22 seconds
 * jrbt test with his nexus 4
<jrbt> oh.. ok, 22s is fast, my n4 take 14s longer (36')
<SturmFlut> jrbt: krillin also takes around 38 seconds
<popey> 43 here for krillin
<jrbt> holy cow!
<popey> Elleo: did you _want_ a fat package for gallery?
<Elleo> popey: not if that's not what's normally uploaded, sil just asked me to try and build a gallery click for him as bfiller's not around
<popey> ok
<Elleo> sil2100: is it okay that I compiled against rc-proposed?
<Elleo> sil2100: if not I'll need to reflash a device to stable as the click build script seems to expect to build on device rather than crossbuild in a chroot
<Elleo> sil2100: here's the click from that: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1208_armhf.click
<Elleo> sil2100: do you need me to run  it through any test plan or anything?
<sil2100> hm, I think it should be fine
<sil2100> popey: to publish a click to the store, do you only need the new click package?
<sil2100> Elleo: thanks! :)
<Elleo> sil2100: no problem :)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, when i did the very first boot optimization work my limit was 1min max boot time ... there is surely still room for optimization to speed it up even more
 * ogra_ did only the low hanging fruit bits back then
<popey> sil2100: yes :)
<ogra_> (though not sure it is worth putting much time into upstart optimization given we'll switch to systemd at some point)
<popey> Elleo: sil2100 are all devices now on vivid or wily? (just wondering if building against rc-proposed may cause problems on those devices that are not?
<sil2100> popey: all devices are on vivid now, I mean... if you build against stable, you build against vivid
<sil2100> So it should be fine
<popey> ok
<sil2100> Especially that the .deb package has been built against things from rc-proposed
<sil2100> My knowledge about clicks is not high enough, but I suppose rc-proposed builds are fine?
<sil2100> popey: hmmm, I did find an older click for gallery
<sil2100> Without the automatic translation landing
<sil2100> I think Bill always built a new one before pushing to the store after a landing, so I would prefer to use the one built by Elleo (if it's safe)
<Elleo> sil2100: actually, that click says it has framework 14.10
<Elleo> sil2100: so really it should probably be built against 14.10 to be safe
<Elleo> sil2100: or have its framework bumped up to 15.04 so it can't be installed on any devices that haven't upgraded
<sil2100> I think let's leave 14.10 then... I don't want us to do anything that bfiller isn't aware of
<sil2100> Elleo: can you build it somehow against 14.10?
<Elleo> is there any channel that still tracks 14.10?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> No
<Elleo> I don't think I can then :/
<sil2100> Elleo: could you check what framework version did http://people.canonical.com/~bfiller/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1205_armhf.click have?
<sil2100> This is  the one that bfiller generated for testing purposes
<popey> you can build in a chroot, can you not?
 * popey is guessing :)
<Elleo> sil2100: ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<sil2100> Yeah, so we'll have to stick with that, as that's what bfiller wanted to use probably
<sil2100> hmmm
<Elleo> popey: the click-build script in gallery doesn't do crossbuilding
<popey> oh
<Elleo> popey, sil2100: of course it's entirely possible that script is out of date and there is a way to crossbuild it that I'm unaware of
<Elleo> sil2100: might be worth asking artmello when he gets on, I think he's worked on gallery a lot more recently than me
<sil2100> I remember some jenkins job somewhere
<sil2100> But hmmm
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, we'll do so, for now let's hold
<sil2100> If he doesn't know, we can always publish the click  that bfiller had for testing
<sil2100> Although I would prefer not...
<popey> sil2100: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click/
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click/263/ has r1205
<popey> did you specifically want 1208?
<popey> (for translations?)
<sil2100> Yes, I checked how bfiller released previous clicks and he seems to rebuild after the deb release
<Elleo> sil2100: are you sure bfiller's actually off today? I can't remember him mentioning it but I forget plenty of stuff :P
<sil2100> Elleo: it's an US holiday
<sil2100> ;)
<Elleo> ah, okay
 * popey presses the "build now" button so you get a r1280 armhf click if you need it
<popey> sil2100: fwiw, the click in bfiller's home directory is binary identical to the one at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click/263/
<popey> so I would say he is providing you with the jenkins-made click
<popey> and as such those should be the ones you use.
<popey> IMHO
<sil2100> popey: thanks :)
<sil2100> Yeah, this was the jenkins job I remembered
<sil2100> Ok, I slowly move out now for lunch
<Elleo> popey: awesome, thanks :)
<popey> np
<seb128> bah
<seb128> "phablet   2658 45.8  0.9 369888  8920 ?        Ssl  09:39 105:51          \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperegistry
<seb128> "
<seb128> that's eating cpu for hours
<seb128> who knows about that sort of issues and what is useful to include as debug info?
<seb128> (that's bq on rc-proposed 56)
<jibel> seb128, bug 1470750
<ubot5> bug 1470750 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "scoperegistry uses 45% CPU after applying updates from the store, draining battery quickly" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470750
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> it's not a leap second issue
<seb128> I updated that device to 56 this morning
<popey> sil2100: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1208_armhf.click
<meles> I tried to install X like discussed on the mailing list. I failed and now I can't open some apps like the camera. I even reset the phone to factory default. Can anybody help me? Output from dmesg is found here http://pastebin.com/78D8dSCW
<ogra_> meles, well, re-flash it
<ogra_> if you made it writable thats the only sane way to get back to normal
<ogra_> *permanently writable that is
<ogra_> resetting to factory default assumes your readonly rootfs has never been changed
<ogra_> but you likely installed stuff in it
<meles> ogra_ flashing like it is described here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/?
<ogra_> meles, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<ogra_> well, in fact http://askubuntu.com/a/602037/217953
<meles> _ogra ok, thank you!
<nocturn> Hi guys, I just got my Meizu MX, but if I turn it on, it stops on theubuntu logo
<nocturn> it has been there for over 15 min
<nocturn> Can I do anything but send it back?
<praxy> nocturn: did you try turning it off completely, and retry ?
<nocturn> praxy, yes.  Same result
<praxy> nocturn: I'm sure there are things you can try. But I'm not the expert here, I'm sure other people will have some suggestions
<praxy> I suppose it's not an issue of it not being charged enough to start
<nocturn> praxy, I charged it fully first.  It also gets really hot
<praxy> nocturn: I'm trying to find info for you, I hope others here will pitch in :D
<praxy> must be no fun to have this issue on a new device though
<nocturn> praxy, thanks!
<praxy> I don't know if the MX getting hot is normal or not.. I have a BQ
<tathhu> praxy: which one? hows battery life?
<praxy> tathhu: E5 HD. Battery life is pretty good, slightly worse than my Moto E I think, but not much.
<tathhu> what that even means :P
<praxy> I think I did 4 or 5 days before needing my last charge, light usage, daily alarm, maybe an hour of calls. Wifi/data off when not needed.
<nocturn> praxy, I just booted it with volume up + power to get into recovery mode
<nocturn> it just gave an orange logo instead of a red one, that does not look good
<tathhu> praxy: thanks, i'm sure my 5's battery life will be about same as i get on my jolla, heavy usage and lasts about aday
<jgdx> popey, part of the wpa-ep landed. :)
<praxy> nocturn: what are options from the recovery ?
<nocturn> only get the orange logo... no options
<mpt> seb128, hi, is there anything else I can do to get <https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/ubuntu-system-settings/1359344-restart-install/+merge/263237> landed?
<seb128> mpt, not really, there are like 3 system settings changeset being in line already for landing, it's going to take a bit
<seb128> mpt, maybe ask to jgdx if he can batch that with some other of the pending changes
<mpt> jgdx, ^^^ ? :-)
<praxy> nocturn: I would try again power + volume up or power + volume down
<jgdx> mpt, isn't that in a silo already?
<jgdx> mpt, do you even silo
<jgdx> mpt, In silo ubuntu/landing-022. Packages built. Testing pass. QA needs to sign off.
<nocturn> praxy, same result, it says recovery mode than orange logo
<jgdx> it's not certain it will land though, we're at the mercy of the trainguards/product team
<praxy> nocturn: then I don't know.. you should probably contact Meizu
<praxy> nocturn: can you see the device with adb?
<nocturn> praxy, will try that next
<nocturn> have to install adb first
<mpt> jgdx, silo? I can’t even.
<mpt> jgdx, thanks for the info though. :-) Where could I look this up for myself next time?
<jgdx> mpt, the spreadsheet is the source of information on this process and launchpad won't get notified before it lands. So the spreadsheet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<jgdx> mpt, time for a quick question?
<mpt> sure
<ogra_> nocturn, try that https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html
<jgdx> mpt, when load the phone screen in System Settings, it takes a couple of seconds to retrieve the call forwarding settings. Meaning this [1] will always say "Off" until we have one or more settings. That's bad.
<jgdx> [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-call-forwarding-access.png
<jgdx> s/when load/when we load
<jgdx> we can't really change that without substantial (relative) changes to the backend, but we can do a lot of things on the frontend.
<mpt> jgdx, “Therefore the current settings should be cached, and shown as a summary value for the “Call forwarding” item on the “Phone” screen — “All calls” for CFU on, “Some calls” for CFU off but any other type on, or “Off” for none — only if you have visited the “Call forwarding” screen since the last time the phone was turned on.”
<jgdx> that's the substantial bit
<mpt> What I meant by that was, if you haven’t visited the “Call forwarding” screen yet, that item should have no summary value at all.
<jgdx> mpt, oh. So blank?
<mpt> Right. Sorry that wasn’t clear.
<jgdx> mpt, okay, makes sense now.
<mpt> jgdx, specification updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=diff&rev2=21&rev1=20> I hope it’s clearer now.
<jgdx> mpt, yep, thanks.
<dholbach> what's the preferred method of copying all my data from one phone to another?
<dholbach> popey, ^ what do you normally use?
<popey> dholbach: i dont
<dholbach> hum
<seb128> dholbach, tar & scp ? ;-)
<seb128> I would tar the userdir, copy it over and untar
<seb128> that doesn't restore your installed applications though nor the click datas
<dholbach> thanks seb128
<dholbach> I think I just found out how to use ondra's script - maybe that'll work out for me :)
<seb128> dholbach, yw
<popey> you could do a click list, get the names of all the apps you have installed, and then grab those clicks from my mirror, and install them en masse?
<dholbach> yeah, that'd be an idea - although you wouldn't get the data the click package stored or would you?
<seb128> you wouldn't not
<seb128> no
<SturmFlut> Nice, Brian Douglass has won nik90's MX4 competition :)
<nik90> SturmFlut: :)
<popey> dholbach: I thought you were going to tar up userdir? - that grabs all the data
<dholbach> I don't know yet - right now I'm just trying ondra's script - if it fails I might go back to another method
<dholbach> earlier I made the mistake of not running it in recovery mode :)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, so will we get a special 50GU edition of uappexplorer now ?
<ogra_> "optimized for meizu"
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I read that the GU setting for arale will be fixed with the next update
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> well, "fixed"
 * ogra_ isnt a fan of 50GU either ... my device currently runs at something like 55 or 56
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Sorry, missed the ping - could you get this click uploaded and moved further down the stream?
<sil2100> It's already signed off basically
<popey> sil2100: you want gallery 1208 uploaded to the store?
<popey> sil2100: where's the QA signoff?
<jibel> popey, https://trello.com/c/N3b70CZp/1833-ubuntu-landing-007-gallery-app-bfiller it was in silo 7
<sil2100> popey: yeah, it was already signed-off, bill only rebuilds the click afterwads to always point the final release after the .deb is pushed out
<sil2100> At least that's what I saw him do
<popey> okay
<sil2100> popey: thanks! :)
<popey> np
<popey> sil2100: done
<sil2100> popey: yay, thank you our savior
<sil2100> :)
<SturmFlut> Hmm, krillin Little Kernel has a special, extended version of the Boot Menu, but apparently the key that would have to be pressed during boot doesn't exist on this hardware.
<bfiller> sil2100, popey : I can take care of gallery upload to store if it hasn't been done yet
<bfiller> was planning on doing that today
<popey> bfiller: already done
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<bfiller> popey: bulit the click from trunk?
<popey> grabbed it out of jenkins
<popey> which built from trunk, yes
<bfiller> popey: ok
<mpt> mandel, ondra, slangasek, stgraber: Could the graphic shown during flashing contain localizable text?
<dholbach> popey, how do I enter recovery mode on an mx4? when I typed 'adb reboot recovery' it restarted and is now showing the Ubuntu logo, but 'adb devices' lists the device as offline
<dholbach> power button + vol up takes me to the same thing
<popey> not sure..
<dholbach> ogra_, ^ do you know?
<ogra_> dholbach, no, and nobody from the arale team ever comes online on public IRC
 * ogra_ asked like ten times for that now 
<dholbach> ok
<ogra_> there are actual users with actual probs here now ... and we cant really help :(
<ogra_> dholbach, oh, but the recovery has definitely no adb inside ... thats true for all shipped recoveries
<ogra_> you would have to flash an open one
<dholbach> oh ok
<ogra_> (which i dont know where to find for the arale ... only the bq devices are documented on askubuntu currently :/ )
<alin> hi
<alin> asked yesterday too but did not go very far away...
<alin> is normal for an ubuntu meizu mx4 not to show in adb?
<brobostigon> alin: i know this is a stupid question, but is developer mode turned on?
<alin> yes it is
<brobostigon> ok,
<ogra_> aldo you have the phablet-tools PPA enabled and the android-tools-adb and libmtp pakages from there installed ?
<ogra_> alin, ^^^
<ogra_> (also make sure the screen is unlocked else adb wont let you in)
<alin> ogra_: I have adroid-tools from opensuse I am not using ubuntu
<ogra_> oh, then yoou will have to hack the device ID into that somehow
<ogra_> i doubt suses udev and androids adb will be able to find the device
<brobostigon> on debian here, i need to be root, for adb to see my device.
<ogra_> yeah, thats what udev would handle for you usually :)
<brobostigon> yes, definatly, :)
<ogra_> alin, try the following:
<ogra_> echo 0x2a45 >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini
<ogra_> adb kill-server
<ogra_> sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> tnen see if adb devices or adb shell shows it
<ogra_> also note that the USB of the MX4 has issues with USB3 hubs/ports ... try a 2.0 or even 1.1 one
<alin> ogra_: was exactly the opposite
<ogra_> the opposite of what ?
<alin> ogra_: shows up only on a powered usb 3.0
<alin> ogra_: on a usb 2.0 does not show
<ogra_> it wont transfer any useful data over 3.0 i fear
<alin> ogra_: yes that I noticed too
<ogra_> (there are hw issues with that)
<alin> ogra_: that is later...
 * ogra_ uses a USB 1.1 non-powered hub here ... thats the only reliable connection i can get 
<alin> ogra_: blimey all the hubs I have are gone in a box since I move office
<ogra_> sadly (as i said) it is a HW issue ... not much we can do in SW to fix that
<ogra_> anyway, the above should at least make sure the adb side works fine ...
<ogra_> for USB, watch dmesg to see what it does
<ogra_> (i get a lot of kernel messages and hardware resets here in case the hub doesnt work)
 * ogra_ goes afk
<SturmFlut> ogra_, john-mcaleely: Do you know where /sbin/init on phones comes from?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, upstart
<ogra_> (now really afk)
<cle> does anyone can buy meizu mx4 device outside of European ?
<alin> cle: in china
<SturmFlut> But how does upstart decide if it should boot normally or start /system/bin/factory ? I've been looking for the answer to this for half an hour now.
<cle> i have an invite but i'm from Vietnam
<john-mcaleely> I had assumed that was in here https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master/ubuntu/initrd/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.94vivid5_armhf.deb
<john-mcaleely> but, I don't actually know
<Kniple> One thing that has been bugging me since I got my ubuntu phone: The swedish layout for the keyboard has the ä and ö buttons switched from what its supposed to be...
<kenvandine> Kniple, file a bug please
<kenvandine> we can get the keyboard layout fixed
<kenvandine> Kniple, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard
<Kniple> thanks kenvandine, i'll file a bug. :)
<kenvandine> Kniple, thank you!
<Elleo> Kniple: if I remember correctly that's actually already fixed, and the fix will appear in OTA 5 :)
<Elleo> Kniple: yep, here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1395402 so that fix should appear sometime later this month with the next update
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395402 in ubuntu-keyboard "ä and ö are wrongly switched in the swedish layout" [Medium,In progress]
<Kniple> oh well, semes I don't need to finish this report then :p
<Elleo> :)
<Kniple> Excuse my ineptitude with launchpad, but is there an easy way to search bugs related to the touch version?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers links to many of the components used in the phone
<Kniple> thanks popey
<popey> np
<Kniple> this community is the best :3
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: I've finally got it. MTK uses a modified Android init in the initrd that knows how to check if the previous boot stages activated Factory mode.
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: Which makes sense, because this Factory mode only exists on MTK SoCs
<john-mcaleely> sounds fair
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: It gets even better, they built the API into the kernel, the Boot mode is passed from Little Kernel to the actual Linux kernel and appears in /sys/class/BOOT/BOOT/boot/boot_mode
<SturmFlut> and there are actually two factory modes, the normal one and another called "ATE_FACTORY_BOOT"
<alin> ogra_: the echo did the trick
<robin-hero> Hey all!
<robin-hero> After the OTA-4 update the calendar events' dates aren't in the right format. It should be júl. 11., szo 08.00:
<robin-hero> http://i.imgur.com/Rh4HcK4.png
<popey> hi robin-hero
<robin-hero> hi popey
<popey> is that Hungarian?
<robin-hero> Yes
<popey> what is your locale settings in System Settings -> Language & Text set to at the top?
<robin-hero> Magyar (Magyarország) -> Hungarian (Hungary)
<popey> not sure if that's a bug or not, and where that should be filed. seb128 ^ got any good ideas?
<popey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_and_time_notation_in_Hungary doesn't explain it :)
<robin-hero> It worked in the previous release
<popey> ok, robin-hero perhaps file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image and we can move it to the most appropriate place.
<robin-hero> okay, I'm just trying to find a screenshot which taken before OTA4...
<kenvandine> seb128, the fix for bug 1470881 is in proposed, can you remove the block-proposed tag now?
<ubot5> bug 1470881 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "shouldn't depends on click" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470881
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, remove it
<kenvandine> thx
<mr-tt> is it possible to run regular qt5 apps created with standard qtcreator(not utouch-sdk) on utouch?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: You will probably have to at least use the schroot to create an armhf binary
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: how do i create a utouch chroot on non-ubuntu? or would it be simpler to install a regular ubuntu chroot and run ubuntu sdk from there(can this crosscompile)?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt_: Most likely the easiest way is to run Ubuntu 15.04 in a virtual machine.
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: arm ubuntu i guess?
<alin> ok... adb shell dies http://paste.opensuse.org/8501852
<alin> I still see the device listed
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: how big is an ubuntu arm chroot/vm?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt_: The schroot for cross-compiling is 1.7 GB on my machine. A full Ubuntu 15.04 installation in a VM, with the Ubuntu SDK and enough space for your projects, will need several gigabytes.
<mr-tt_> i'd rather have an schroot then. is it possible to create that on non-ubuntu?
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: do i use debootstrap to set it up? vivid has no arm repos, so how to do that?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt_: you use the schroot utility directly, it comes from Debian. But I have never used it on non-Ubuntu, you will probably need all the configuration files.
<SturmFlut> mr-tt_: Oh, and it just came to my mind that you will be needing the "click" utility too, that only comes with Ubuntu I think
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: i thought schroot is only for entering chroots, not downloading/setting them up
<popey> click is used to set them up
<popey> usage: click chroot [-h] -a ARCHITECTURE [-f FRAMEWORK] [-s SERIES] [-n NAME] {create,destroy,upgrade,install,run,maint,begin-session,end-session,exists}
<popey> e.g. sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 -s vivid create
<popey> that kinda jazz
<mr-tt_> can i run a precompiled qt5 app from ubuntu touch terminal?(just the files the app needs copied to the phone, not packaged)?
 * tathhu is goign to have Aquaris E5 instead of 4.5, weeeeeeeeeee ^^
<popey> \o/
<tathhu> Should've ordered that in first place, more waiting :((((
<tathhu> But yeah, awesome ^_^
<tathhu> Oh what i just did..
<mr-tt_> if i have the source of a qt5 project(builds with qmake), how do i get that to build for armhf?
<mr-tt_> i'd like to turn it into an utouch app
<mr-tt_> or at least run it from terminal on the phone
<popey> create a chroot on the phone itself, and build in that? thats what ogra_ does
<mr-tt_> popey: takes too much space on the phone i think
<popey> really>? what you building? KDE? :)
<mr-tt_> plus i can't test in on the desktop then
<tathhu> popey: can I run plasma 5 on my phone? :P
<popey> well, you're kinda asking the impossible
<mr-tt_> popey: no just some small example app :)
<popey> if you build for desktop, its an i386/armhf binary
<popey> if you build for phone it's an armhf binary
<popey> i doubt a sample qt app requires too much space on the phone
<mr-tt_> popey: so ubuntu sdk can build for armhf?
<popey> yes, in a schroot
<popey> i do it all the time
<mr-tt_> popey: does the sdk automatically install an schroot?
<popey> it prompts you to when you start it up for the first time
<popey> i need to go and cut the grass, back in a bit
<tathhu> SDK = qtcreator + ubuntu-spesific-plugins and stuff?
<popey> yes
<tathhu> cool
<mr-tt_> popey: didn't do that iirc
<nik90> mr-tt_: Did you read through the documentation at developer.ubuntu.com ?
<mr-tt_> i guess i have to create a target device somehow then?
<nik90> mr-tt_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/
<nik90> mr-tt_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/creating-an-sdk-app-project/
<nik90> It is explained very clearly how to do this
<mr-tt_> nik90: i take a look at it, thanks
<SturmFlut> New post: "MediaTek details: Little Kernel", http://sturmflut.github.io/mediatek/2015/07/05/mediatek-details-little-kernel/
<SturmFlut> I think I might be the only person outside of china who writes about these things ;)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: you are a God amongst men. Great work!
<SturmFlut> mcphail: No, I'm a guy with a source code browser ;)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: and a lot of patience...
<SturmFlut> mcphail: It's the luxury of "being able to work on what you want". If I had to do it for a living, it would probably get bored really soon.
<SturmFlut> s/it would/I would/
<mcphail> It is great to get stuff like this documented. And especially good that it isn't on XDA with <blink> tags, 17 fonts and centre-justified text
<SturmFlut> mcphail: My girlfriend works in marketing, she keeps giving me tips on how to monetize this ;)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: to be fair, outside channels like this there may not be much of a market...
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Yep. Exactly. And I hate ads on other sites, so I don't want any on mine.
<mcphail> SturmFlut: I'm an adblock freeloader, I'm afraid
<mcphail> SturmFlut: but I'd click a "Donate" button to keep the content coming
<popey> +1
<SturmFlut> mcphail: I don't even want that ;) Information wants to be free. I stand on the shoulders of giants, all the tools I use are free and 99% of the things I know were given to me for free. Why on earth should I chose to not give back, for free? I don't even pay for the hosting of that site.
<tathhu> What, I can "send" my app on phone an test it there o.o
<tathhu> *and
<popey> you can run on phone, yes
<popey> over usb
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Also if I start putting ads on that site or taking donations, I will be encouraged to analyze what my readers want so I can write more content that turns into more ad revenue and more donations... suddenly the whole fun turns into work.
<mcphail> SturmFlut: well, your hard work is appreciated. I really enjoy your concise use of English
<SturmFlut> mcphail: \o/
<tathhu> popey: well this is cool
<tathhu> oh i might be do that on jolla too, woops.
<tathhu> "and now you tell that"
<svij> SturmFlut: anyway it's interesting that you live in the future ;)
<SturmFlut> tathhu: Developing apps on the desktop and then sending them to the phone to test them is actually the norm, everybody does it like this.
<tathhu> SturmFlut: w000000t
<tathhu> :D
<SturmFlut> svij: Yeah, that was a stupid mistake, I didn't think that I'd finish this article so quickly. When I realized, the link was already out there, and jekyll makes the date a part of the URL.
<svij> SturmFlut: hehe
<svij> an update from today on a article from tomorrow is funny ;)
<SturmFlut> svij: Pssst, the space time continuum doesn't like these things!
 * svij needs to write down his 2 (or actually 4) reviews of the new phones…
<svij> SturmFlut: :)
<popey> Wibbly wobbly timey wimey
<davmor2> popey: Don't blink
<davmor2> popey: Don't even blink
<SturmFlut> Interesting, fastboot apparently uses 32 bit length fields when flashing. So you can't flash to a partition that's larger than 4 GB.
<EdwardMorbius> hello, anyone knows what is signal 18? I have this in unity 8 log after a UI freeze, WARNING **: Unable to get pids for 'unity8-dash' to send signal 18
<EdwardMorbius> ApplicationController::resumeApplication FAILED to resume appId= "unity8-dash".
<EdwardMorbius> Also "Nested Mir Display Error: Failed to update EGL surface: EGL_BAD_DISPLAY (0x3008)"
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: Signal 18 is SIGCHLD
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: I think unity8-dash crashed and Unity8 can't find out who to tell about it
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: ^^
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut probably, both of these errors were in the log, including this QML UCDeprecatedTheme: Theme.palette is deprecated. Use ThemeSettings instead.
<mzanetti> hmm...ignore the theme warning...
<mzanetti> the other probably deserves a bug report
<mzanetti> the EGL thing
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1465826
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465826 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "The phone freez totally" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<EdwardMorbius> my log and another user's logs are in there.
<EdwardMorbius> I also noticed different behavior when UI freezes after OTA-4, before last update when UI froze it would reboot itself soon after, but now after OTA-4 it freezes permanently and I need to power off the phone to resolve it.
<mzanetti> oh :(
<mzanetti> so this always happens on application switching?
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti from what I noticed usually on application switching, a few times it happened after a notification arrived and I tried opening it.
<mzanetti> mhm... ok. that helps. can you please add that to the bug
<mzanetti> I assigned it further. hopefully should get some attention now
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti I will add it now
<mzanetti> thanks a lot
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti no problem, I added this information to the bug report, I can upload more logs if necessary next time it happens.
<mzanetti> EdwardMorbius, what files do you have in /var/crash/ ?
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti hold on I will check
<mzanetti> probably easiest if you pastebin "ls -l /var/crash/" somewhere
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti I have three, all are usr_lib_arm_something_unity_scope_runner, two .uploaded and one .crash
<mzanetti> EdwardMorbius, no _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash or _usr_bin_unity8-dash.32011.crash around?
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti no, maybe because the phone had to be powered off?
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> well, all you can do now is try catch such a file. maybe log in while it's frozen (if that's possible) or so
<mzanetti> we'll try to reproduce. do you have many applications open usually?
<SturmFlut> Oh, I was wrong, you can actually flash partitions larger than 4 GB with fastboot.
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti I will try next time it happens, or when I power it on I will immediately check /var/crash. no I dont have many open, usually its a few, browser, telegram, sometimes messaging or music player.
<mzanetti> the logs point to file manager often
<mzanetti> :)
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti I dont use file manager often and I am certain many of the UI freezes happened without file manager being open.
<EdwardMorbius> It is possible I used it when that log was posted, dont remember that far back :D
<mzanetti> ok. no problem :)
<mzanetti> if you happen to find a way to trigger it intentionally, let us know :)
<EdwardMorbius> mzanetti I will but so far it doesnt seem it is triggered by a specific action (application switching seems most common cause)
<EdwardMorbius> I will try catching that crash log in /var/crash/, where are mir logs located so I can take a look at them too?
<mzanetti> that's all in unity8.log
<EdwardMorbius> I see, well I will hunt for it next time then when its fresh :)
<nocturn> Hi, My new Meizu MX is bootlooping out of the box, I tried to install a new image, but it exits  on: Failed to enter Recovery
<mzanetti> O_o
<nocturn> Output from flash-device:
<nocturn> http://pastebin.com/kP9HpCG6
<SturmFlut> nocturn: That's because the production devices do not start ADB in their recovery
<SturmFlut> nocturn: You need a recovery image that has ADB enabled
<nocturn> SturmFlut, I downloaded one I though
<SturmFlut> nocturn: But you didn't pass it do ubuntu-device-flash
<nocturn> I already tried this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html
<nocturn> this should have installed it: fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<SturmFlut> Hmmmmmmm
<SturmFlut> It actually should
<nocturn> That command was succesfull
<SturmFlut> nocturn: Which version of ubuntu-device-flash do you have?
<SturmFlut> nocturn: and which of android-tools-adb
<nocturn> ubuntu-device-flash 0.19-0~142~ubuntu14.04.1
<nocturn> android-tools-adb 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu36
<nocturn> from the SDK PPA
<nocturn> SturmFlut, it is strange that it didn't boot out of the box also, I get the spinning ubuntu logo forever
<SturmFlut> I have ubuntu-device-flash 0.20-0ubuntu1
<SturmFlut> nocturn: You got it and it never booted?
<alin> SturmFlut: nocturn one problem I had the phone did not appear on usb at all
<nocturn> It went to the spinning logo and stayed there
<nocturn> waited 25 minutes, then reset
<nocturn> no change
<alin> ogra_: pointed out you need a non usb 3.0 port to connect
<boiko> Laney: sorry for the late reply on that, we branched telephony-service (and the other affected packages) to do vivid landings, so the build fix for latest tp-qt in telephony-service can land now, I will test/land it monday morning
<nocturn> SturmFlut, you have a newer device-flash, are you on Trusty or later?
<alin> boiko: so if you have tp-qt do you have any client instalable?
<SturmFlut> nocturn: vivid
<nocturn> SturmFlut, Trusty here
<boiko> alin: you mean on desktop?
<boiko> alin: on phones we use telepathy for phone calls and messaging, but we don't currently use/support any other IM protocols
<alin> boiko: ok... on phone... I see kind of pitty
<boiko> alin: although we have started changes things here and there to have more generic telepathy support, that's not fully done yet
<SturmFlut> nocturn: If the phone never worked, I would assume that there's a hardware problem.
<boiko> alin: you can tweak telephony-service into allowing other protocols by registering them at /usr/share/telephony-service/protocols/
<nocturn> SturmFlut, I will try to RMA
<nocturn> Thanks
<boiko> alin: and I used to have a experimental VOIP support changes for telephony-service and dialer-app, but they might be outdated by now
<boiko> alin: at some point I think we will support more stuff (not sure if everything telepathy supports or a wider subset of what we support now though)
<alin> boiko: that would be great... I am thinking more of google stuff
<alin> boiko: anyhow I suspect a lot of these are not aligned with this applets everywhere...
<alin> I tried usb tethering by enabling rndis but once that is done I cannot receive calls anymore
<alin> is that normal?
<SturmFlut> "Our Meizu devices also got a new device tarball, now ready for release in the nearest days"
<SturmFlut> deviceS?
<SturmFlut> New post: "Hacking Ubuntu Touch, Part 8: Fastboot", http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/07/04/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-8-fastboot/
<SturmFlut> I'm on fire!
<SturmFlut> ogra_: ^^
<nhaines> SturmFlut: I love your stories.  But please be careful about posting them to /r/Ubuntu.  It's against reddit policy to post your own stuff more than 10% of the time (it's considered spamming) and it can get you automatically banned.
<nhaines> (I'm approving them when they come through the modqueue but I have nothing to do with reddit-wide shadowbans.)
<SturmFlut> nhaines: Oh!
<nhaines> Ironically, if someone else does it it's fine.  Weird quirk of reddit.  It's a good way to keep corporations from spamming but sometimes it's not too flexible.
<SturmFlut> nhaines: I think I can talk popey into posting the links. I don't use reddit at all, so I'll never be able to "counterbalance" my own posts with other stuff.
<nhaines> SturmFlut: probably for the best then.  I don't want to see you get shadowbanned. :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-04
<SturmFlut> Hm, Little Kernel seems to tell me that my krillin display runs at 66.57 FPS?
<nhaines> That's fast enough for Super Tux Kart!
<SturmFlut> nhaines: I wonder why that information is important enough to be passed to the kernel, and why it's not 60 FPS
<dj> i just installed cinnamon on my computer and it is running in software rendering mode how do i get out of software rendering mode
<Niber> Is there any simpler howto for writing a scope than the official one?
<SturmFlut> The speaker of my MX4 makes a clicking noise sometimes
<SturmFlut> popey: Ping
<alin> is it possible to have the tools from  https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools working on other linux distros?
<svij> hm… doesn't ubuntu phone support bluetooth headsets?
<SturmFlut> svij: It should, but the Bluetooth layer seems to be quite picky.
<svij> I can't connect to two different bluetooth headset/receiver things
<svij> from my mx4, didn't test with E4.5 and E5
<SturmFlut> It's most likely the same on all three devices, people have been having lots of problems with Bluetooth
<svij> yay :-/
<svij> is there a bug report?
<alin> when I activate the usb tether... I cannot receive calls is this normal?
<alin> I am using enable rndis
<SturmFlut> svij: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1435040 is a good start
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435040 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu Phone (BQ E4.5) does not connect to car-bluetooth" [High,Confirmed]
 * svij doesn't have a car.
<SturmFlut> svij: It might be the same profile, not all cars use the Hands-Free Profile, I've seen some show up as Headset Profile
<svij> my phones doesn't even show up the bluetooth devices
<SturmFlut> That's odd, my krillin at least talks to the Surround receiver via A2DP
<svij> A2DP?
<alin> data connection seems to be enabled even if dataroaming is disabled... i use a british sim in ireland so I am in roaming
<alin> this shall not happen
<popey> morning all
<SturmFlut> alin: Does the phone display the data symbol besides the roaming symbol?
<SturmFlut> popey: o/
<popey> SturmFlut: pong
<SturmFlut> popey: I hit 15 articles last night ;)
<popey> heh :)
<alin> SturmFlut: yes but data roaming is disabled
<SturmFlut> alin: That's not right, no
<alin> SturmFlut: seems not good thing eu forced them to lower the prices
<mr-tt> hi
<mr-tt> how can i display a notification(and delete it if that's possible) in an utouch qt app?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: While the app is running in the background?
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: yep (tweakgeek should keep it running from what i heard :)
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: The account-polld uses a D-Bus API, I don't know if there's a Qt object which wraps that
<DanChapman> mr-tt take a look at the push server guide for sending notifications via dbus https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<popey> DanChapman: every time I open dekko I'm amazed how far it's come.
<popey> DanChapman: almost a year since http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/2014/device-2014-08-22-142617.png
<Walex2> svij: BlueTooth does not work for me either.
<DanChapman> popey: thanks! it's changed quite alot since that first release. I just looked and it was a year ago yesterday I uploaded that first click :-)
<popey> time flies :)
<DanChapman> it does indeed. :)
 * popey finds http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014/07/2014-07-05-100001/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko_0.2_armhf.click
<popey> 12MB -> 20MB
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ping
<DanChapman>  popey awesome I was just looking to see if i could find that click! the oldest I have is 0.2.9.
<popey> I am a hoarder
<popey> these are all the ones I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820132/
<mr-tt> DanChapman: thanks. does that also work on the desktop ubuntu? when i run the com.ubuntu.Postal.Post example there i get an error The name com.ubuntu.Postal was not provided by any .service files
<DanChapman> popey: heh that's all of them :-D
<SturmFlut> I just had a complete UI freeze on krillin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1465826 , nothing specific in the log files and contrary to what other people see the watchdog restarted everything after a couple of seconds
<popey> \o/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465826 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "The phone freez totally" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> SturmFlut: anything in /var/crash?
<DanChapman> mr-tt: nope that's phone/unity8 specific. For normal desktop you would want libnotify
<SturmFlut> popey: Yeah, looks like Unity8 and media-hub-server died at the exact same moment. I'll wade through the crash dumps, it's over two megabytes in total
<popey> k
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png still climbing which is good :)
<SturmFlut> popey: _usr_bin_media-hub-server.32011.crash contains a coredump, but I don't see *.uploaded files for those two dumps. Can I trigger an upload?
<popey> you can
<popey> there is a whoopsie-upload-all somewhere, not in the path
<SturmFlut>  /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all
<popey> thats it, part of the apport package
<popey> i can never remember where it is, because its an odd placefor that to be
<SturmFlut> it only seems to mark the files for upload, which they already were.
<popey> are you on wifi?
<popey> it wont upload if not i think
<SturmFlut> Err, true
<SturmFlut> Can I link to this upload from the bug report?
<mr-tt_> how can i install packages(dependencies) in a click build target?
<mr-tt_> when i click the maintain button in ubuntu sdk, a terminal window opens but immediately closes again :/
<mr-tt_> hum sounds like you shouldn't put deps in the chroot anyway..
<mr-tt_> but how then?
<mr-tt> when i enter the chroot i don't seem to get a new rootfs, i don't think i can compile+install the deps easily then
<mr-tt> i tried executing the com.ubuntu.Postal.Post command from https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/ on the phone, but i see no notification. what am i doing wrong?
<mr-tt> does the openstore or some of its apps change the rootfs?
<mr-tt> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> mr-tt not on its own... tweakgeek has options to do so
<mr-tt> mzanetti: does it change rootfs if i use tweakgeek to not pause some background apps?
<mzanetti> no
<mr-tt> mzanetti: i can't find the openstore in the app drawer, what name has it?
<mr-tt> ah got it
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I
<SturmFlut> ups
<mzanetti> wat?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I triggered an UI freeze on krillin and uploaded the crash dumps, how can I link to them? I only see them on my phone.
<mzanetti> can't you copy paste the link somehow?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ha, I can't even look at them myself ;)
<mr-tt> can someone help me get notifications to work? i used the sample to register and to send a message, but nothing: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<mr-tt> judging by the source of dekko it's WAY too hard to send a notification imho. can we please get notification-send back?
<jrbt> Hello.
<jrbt> I have an issue with my Ubuntu Click install
<jrbt> I've test to install a kit (ubuntu 15.04 armhf kit) from the ubuntu-sdk to develop Ubuntu Touch app.
<jrbt> and I have had:
<jrbt> bt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11821038/
<brunch875> jgdx: ping
<popey> jrbt: what version of ubuntu you running?
<jrbt> popey,  I am using 15.04
<popey> hmm
<popey> might need to ping bzoltan_ or zbenjamin when they're around on monday...
<jrbt> ok, but the kernel may broke that?
<jrbt> I use the 4.1.1.
<jrbt> But I didn't worked with the default before (3.19)
<jrbt> it*
<popey> ah
<brunch875> 'android-gadget-service enable rndis' is pretty fantastic. There should be a slider under settings or something
<popey> yeah, you probably need stock kernel
<mr-tt> brunch875: what is that?
<brunch875> it basically enables me to use internets on my laptop from phone
<brunch875> from what I know rndis enables ethernet over USB
<taiebot> mm this morning managed to get the lock screen blocked and rotated could not do anything my password is using some of the numbers which were below the screen =-O http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015075597f57900195644.png
<taiebot> http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015075597f5a300195645.png
<taiebot> I am not sure i like the rotation of the shell so many little UX bug to solve
<robin-hero> Hey! Is the new Vivid based Ubuntu Toch also get updated langpacks by automatically?
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: Translations are part of the component they belong to. System components will get translation updates, new keyboard layouts etc. with OTA updates. Apps have to ship their own.
<robin-hero> SturmFlut: Sorry, I think you misunderstanded me. I saw the new changelogs, but I can't find langpacks updates. Maybe it isn't setup to update automatically..
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: What is a langpack for you in this context?
<robin-hero> I f I am right, the last langpacks updates are from 13th of May: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20150513.changes
<robin-hero> I don't see any other langpack related update in the newer changelogs
<SturmFlut> krillin OTA-4 shipped with 1:15.04+20150608
<robin-hero> Hmm. But why it aren't included in the changelogs?
<robin-hero> *isn't
<mr-tt> is it possible to run binaries located in /home/phablet from terminal app without ssh?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: I get a "Permission denied" when I try to
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: yep, me too, i'm looking for a way around that
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150608.1.changes
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: Looks like AppArmor prevents it
<DanChapman> IIRC it should work if you place it in /home/phablet/bin/*
<mr-tt> DanChapman: can i also link it there?
<DanChapman> mr-tt: no idea, give it a try :-)
<SturmFlut> DanChapman: Doesn't work here
<mr-tt> DanChapman: copying seems to work :)
<mr-tt> or am i looged in to ssh?
<mr-tt> guess so
<mr-tt> yep, doesn't work
<mr-tt> mzanetti: is anyone working on an unconfined terminal app?
<jrbt> popey, thanks! I have reinstalled the default kernel and the click installation has worked :)
<svij> mr-tt: I'm not suer, but it seems you that it is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1443591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1443591 in Ubuntu Terminal App "users should not have to type and extra "." in order to run a shell script" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> SturmFlut: Ohh, I'm blind, thanks :D
<mr-tt> svij: no, i think that's some other bug, it neither works with an extra dot
<svij> mr-tt: too bad.
<popey> jrbt: yay
<popey> svij: mr-tt that bug is marked as fixed but it isn't
<svij> I see
<robin-hero> Where can I find the keyboard layouts for the ubuntu keyboards? On Launchpad?
<popey> lp:ubuntu-keyboard
<robin-hero> popey: Thanks :)
<Talustus> anyone else having problems syncing source tree from code-review
<popey> Talustus: what command you issuing ?
<Talustus> repo sync -j2
<Talustus> syncs fine till prebuilts/sdk then keeps hanging there forever
<Talustus> phablet-4.4.2_r1 branch
<popey> i dunno, sometimes that box goes dead
<robin-hero> Any progress with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1467865 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467865 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Emulator is not working image 157+" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> and we have to get IS to restart it
<robin-hero> I think it is high prioirty.
 * popey tries it
<mr-tt> how can i install deps in the utouch schroot? simply make+make install?
<popey> mr-tt: apt-get :)
 * popey attempts to run his newly made emulator
<taiebot> No one had the same problem as me. Lockscreen blocked in landscape mode and i could not type my password. http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015075597f5a300195645.png
<popey> taiebot: you can't swipe that away?
<brunch875> popey: I think he means to use the bottom numbers which aren't shown in landscape mode
<brunch875> 7 8 9
<popey> I can't even get my device into landscape mode in lock screen
<taiebot> popey no i could open the indicators but i could not type either numbers 0 1 2 or 3
<popey> it flips back to portait
<taiebot> popey it did not
<taiebot> popey it was locked
<ProstheticS> hey guys, im using a meizu mx4 ubuntu, my battery meter seems to lock up constantly, i have to reboot to get a re-read, is there some way to reset the service or soemthing , im fine with having to run a terminal command to do so
<taiebot> popey: do not know how it happened just took my phone out of my pocket it was like this in landscape mode and could not type my password. I had to reboot
<popey> how strange
<popey> ProstheticS: i think the battery gauge is a bit flaky on mx4
<ProstheticS> so... its always gonna be like that,IE hardware fault, so no software fix?
<mr-tt> popey: the package i need is in the repo, but not built against qt5, so i would have to build myself.
<ProstheticS> the other problem, im told for phablet-tools to work i need to first get adb working (assuming this isnt only for ex-android devices) and no matter what usb i plug it into, its not showing in adb devices :( any tips, i have dev mode set to on
<popey> try a usb 1 hub or another cable?
<popey> it's very picky
<popey> taiebot: looks like a bug :)
<taiebot> popey: yeah i think so
<ProstheticS> righto, i'll keep trying other kit to get it going, ive tried a few cables, and basically every port on my laptop / hubs :( so the battery thing is a hardware thing then??
<popey> no, software
<popey> I think we have a few battery related issues lined up to fix
<mr-tt> popey: if it would be a "normal" chroot with a new rootfs i would just run make install, but when i enter the schroot it shows the main systems rootfs, how can i install it anyway?
<ProstheticS> ohhhhh , good :) i wouldnt want to have it like this permanently is all, im happy enough to reboot every day at the moment, or to even cron/script something to kick some services in the guts every few hours if thats possible,
<popey> mr-tt: this thing needs porting to qt5?
<mr-tt> popey: it's ported, but not compiled against qt5 in ubuntu/debian
<mr-tt> it needs >qt4.5 or qt5.*
<popey> ah
<popey> so yeah, I'd make a schroot and build in that
<popey> (or in a ppa) :)
<ProstheticS> last question before i leave you guys alone, how often are the images pushed to devices? or how often is it planned. Regardless, great job, im enjoying my phone so far :)
<popey> ppa means you don't do the work, launchpad does
<popey> ProstheticS: roughly monthly
<taiebot> trying to run a script but  in ofono folders ./test-stk-menu but i think it needs access to some folder and the script fall
<mr-tt> popey: how do i install it in the schroot? simply make install?
<ProstheticS> oh thats an awesome update frequency for phones, righto, well im outski :) thanks
<popey> I would build a debian package, personally
<popey> ProstheticS: thanks for dropping by
<mr-tt> popey: hum ok. hope that's not too hard to modify the package to build against qt5
<popey> is it a commonly used package?
<popey> has nobody else ported it?
<mr-tt> popey: debian hasn't and it's not common i think
<popey> good luck! :D
<popey> well volunteered
<mr-tt> popey: about the battery issues: is it normal that the battery indicator doesn't decrease while not using the phone? (on a bq)
<popey> not sure I understand
<popey> robin-hero: yeah, emulator just black here too
<mr-tt> popey: phone at x% battery phone lies around for ~half a day. phone still at x% battery
<robin-hero> popey: I would like to develop an app, but I can't test it on emulator bacause this issue...
<robin-hero> I think it isn't a good sign for developers
<popey> yeah, i agree
<popey> i dunno who to poke about it.
<popey> will poke someone on monday.
<mr-tt> popey: do you know about anyone else having the same issue, or how to fix it? would suck if it's hardware issue
 * popey marks the bug high
<robin-hero> popey: Thanks ;)
<popey> mr-tt: thats a good thing surely?
<popey> battery doesn't drain, how is that bad?
<mr-tt> popey: well it drains immediately to zero in the end, so it does drain. it just isn't displayed
<popey> oh okay. not seen that
<popey> is there a bug filed for it?
<mr-tt> popey: *checking*
<popey> my battery gauge is completely blank! :S
<popey> "Las full charge 78 hours ago", 57%
 * popey goes to light the bbq
<mr-tt> popey: can't find a bug for it
<mr-tt> popey: is there something like batterystats.bin that i could delete to reset the batterystats?
<mr-tt> wonder if it's hardware, software or config(batterystats) issue. but doesn't seem like anyone has the same issue
<mr-tt> from what i read it could very well be a software issue(calculating the wrong energy it takes to idle)
<mr-tt> i can't run qmake in the chroot, anyone knows why?
<mr-tt> "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmake: No such file or directory", despite it exists
<mr-tt> i'm trying to run an application from the terminal but it says it can't connect to mir server. do i have to set some var or something?
<ProstheticS> hey guys, i have a meizu mx4 ubuntu edition, if i remount root as writeable doing a sudo mount command, then reboot, are updates still disabled, i understand that when i get an update , it will blow away my changes, so im happy to have that be the case, i just dont want to break my ability to update
<ProstheticS> i want to put a ringtone in the ringtone folder and apt-get a certain termianl utility or 4, then make it read only again
<ProstheticS> if i get an update, i'll just redo my changes afterward :D
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut I saw your reply on the bug report I posted, I have new logs with new errors XD
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: don't do it
<mr-tt> using apt-get and changing too much might break updates
<mr-tt> and brick the device, making it necessary to reflash
<ProstheticS> mr-tt i thought updates were static images? IE everything is replaced
<ProstheticS> i dont plan on doing an apt-get upgrade or somehing, just want a few utilities, and ofc, to add some ringtones :)
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: don't know for sure, but maybe only the new files are replaced
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: I triggered a freeze today while I was attached via phablet-shell and uploaded some crash logs
<mr-tt> i read it bricked for some people, probably because they used apt
 * lotuspsychje would love to see terminal apps on touch in the future
<mr-tt> lotuspsychje: in the app drawer you mean?
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: What kind of terminal apps exactly?
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut so you managed to reproduce it, are your logs in another report? I dont see them in the bug where I posted mine
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: nmap,wireshark,whatever we use in ubuntu
<SturmFlut> EdwardMorbius: They have been uploaded to errors.ubuntu.com and are private, they contain Core Dumps
<EdwardMorbius> SturmFlut oh ok. I hope they will help to trace the source of these freezes
<lotuspsychje> mr-tt: no, more like a jailed enviroment where terminal packages cant harm
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: nmap is already in the store with a GUI (Network Scanner), Wireshark has a GUI
<mr-tt> when are the experts who know how to run an app from terminal in mir here?
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: oh really?
<mr-tt> i managed to create a desktop file and launch this, it loads shortly in terminal but it doesn't show up
<mr-tt> lotuspsychje: i'd like to see terminal apps in the app drawer, so you can quicker launch/close them
<tathhu> made a .desktop-icon?
<tathhu> ok doesn't that require r/w..
<mr-tt> mzanetti: i installed kodimote but i get "connection refused" error despite kodi setup according to instructions
<ProstheticS> if its anything like most linux desktops you could place it in your home dir ~/.local/share/applications tathu
<ProstheticS> i'de assume
<mr-tt> mzanetti: solved. restarted kodi, now it works :)
<TomLee> Hello there
<TomLee> Was wondering if someone could direct me to a ubuntu touch scope creation begginers guide
<TomLee> Got the SDK set up
<tathhu> ProstheticS: yeah, might be. :D
<DanChapman> TomLee: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/ is a good place to start. Some good tutorials/examples there
<TomLee> DanChapman: Checked it out, there's one thing, not sure if it will give me trouble about it
<TomLee> https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/47017daf-1c24-45a6-8ea5-3b6fbd26d508-cms_page_media/148/scope_wizard1-700x435.png
<TomLee> the selection shows to mne "Unity Scope (cmake)
<TomLee> the selection shows to mne "Unity Scope (cmake)"
<DanChapman> TomLee: did you install the sdk from the ppa?
<TomLee> yeah
<ProstheticS>  anyone wanna give me more concrete, if i sudo remount writable my meizu mx4, make a couple of changes (import a ringtone or two, install a few terminal utilities, and then reboot to make it writable, will my updates be busted, from what ive been told next tiem i get an update i may have to remake my changes, i just dont wanna be stuck un-updateable
<TomLee> after that step it gives me CMakeLists with kits, and nothing about it was given in the guide
<TomLee> From what I've read in the docs, after making it writable, you can't get updates. You'll have to reset(?) it, then get updates
<TomLee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/600065/consequences-of-using-apt-get-in-ubuntu-touch
<DanChapman> TomLee well you will need the kit to compile the scope. There's a good blog post here about kits https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/
<DanChapman> once you have them setup then you should be fine and the tutorials should just work
<TomLee> Thanks! This is what I've been missing!
<mr-tt> TomLee: you can still get updates, but they might break something
<mr-tt> small changes to rootfs should be ok, but using apt i wouldn't recommend
<mr-tt> let's say apt creates 5 new files. out of these 5 2 get overwritten by an update. so you have 3 files floating around the system doesn't know about, or worse, they might interfere with it. (if the update works this way, that is)
<ProstheticS> also, for whatever reason, ive tried every usb port, every cable, every usb hub, i cannot get my phone to be detected by adb, and hence cant make it writable using phablet-tools, is there any reason not to use sudo mount -o remounte ro rararara?
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: i used that, actually
<mr-tt> sudo mount -o remount,rw /  then do your changges and then  sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<ProstheticS> winner, perhaps i'll install the utils i want manually and put them in my home directory, just update bashrc to have that in path, so i dont use apt, and just place my ringtones in root
<ProstheticS> dunno, but either way, imma be opening it to writes at some point, and cant get adb :)
<mr-tt> remember that you need to enable/use ssh to run binaries in /home
<ProstheticS> already have
<ProstheticS> :)
<mr-tt> and about the ringstones: is there no way to put them in home?
<mr-tt> or some builtin way via gui?
<ProstheticS> no idea, i havent found one
<ProstheticS> but i have found where on the rom the current ones live :D
<mr-tt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/372759/ringtones-in-ubuntu-touch
<mr-tt> hum ok looks like they have to be on /
<mr-tt> looks to me like it shouldn't interfere with updates, adding a ringtone
<ProstheticS> if the updates are flat overwriting images, nothing really will , so long as you're still able to receive the update
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: i changed a file and the change was preserved through the update afaik
<ProstheticS> eh, once i manage to get adbworking finally i'll be able to falsh a stock image should i screw anything up anyhow.
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: have you added the device id to the adb ini file already?
<ProstheticS> ?? can you link me to a tutorial
<mr-tt> ProstheticS: https://askubuntu.com/questions/632444/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-not-mounting-as-usb-drive-and-not-available-to-adb
<mr-tt> add 0x2a45 to ~/.android/adb_usb.ini and restart/kill adb-server
<SturmFlut> sergiusens: Ping
<tathhu> But höh, my jolla is working again :C
<tathhu> -but
<ProstheticS> well that got me part of teh way, adb is now functional, phablet-config writable-image still doesnt work :p
<ProstheticS> i'll do the sudo mount rara instead.
<ProstheticS> i wanna install sshfs :( but that'll pull in heaps of changes i imagine
<ProstheticS> lol
<tathhu> unless someone wants to trade aquaris for jolla +tohkbd :P
<Matlib> Hello
<Matlib> wanted to report a tiny bug
<Matlib> doing apt upgrade totally wrecks aquaris
<Matlib> :)
<Matlib> I'm reflashing it for the second time in 2 days right now
<Matlib> there's a success story as well as I managed to start sort of wifi hotspot on it
<studio_> hi all
<studio_> are there some news about convergence and thunderbird for the UT-Device?
<Matlib> hey ho
<Matlib> TB is being ported to the phone?
<mcphail> studio_: what news were you thinking of?
<studio_> you can install it, but without xmir it is not working, that is my last stand for information ...
<studio_> right?
<mcphail> studio_: Have you installed it?
<studio_> yes, month ago ... but i am still on lollipop on my bq e4.5 since it is out. also sip is working now on the e4.5
<tathhu> Anyway, put my jolla for sale, going full yo.. ubuntu.
<mcphail> studio_: and how did you install it?
<studio_> mkt-flash-tools
<mcphail> studio_: link?
<studio_> from bq direct
<mcphail> studio_: thought you were talking about installing thunderbird?
<studio_> waht do you need, for windows or linux?
<studio_> ahh
<studio_> i installed via apt-get install thunderbird
<studio_> same as vlc an firefox
<mcphail> studio_: well, as you know, that wouldn't be expected to work, would it?
<studio_> mcphail, i know, xmir is missing, therfore i asked for "news"
<mcphail> rather odd to ask. Was there any hint of a thunderbird port?
<studio_> mcphail, i am using Ubuntu and Debian, i do not like to "port" something, i am a user. an "one" problem i have is, that GPG or SMIME is not working under UT eMail
<studio_> i fixed that under android with k9
<studio_> so, convergence means for me, that i can handle encrypted emails also under UT-Devices. therefore i asked for "news".
<studio_> ok, seems to be, that it needs more time ...
<mcphail> i would have thought so
<studio_> btw. news, is the bq M5.5 the next ubuntu device from bq?
<mcphail> What does the M5.5 have? is that the 4G one?
<studio_> mcphail, it is hard to find "new" data about that phone, old data said it is the same cpu as the m5 is using, same is about the ROM 16/32 and the RAM 2/3GB. but i can't beleve, that the different is "only" 0.5 inches ...
<studio_> hi john :)
<mcphail> I suppose similar hardware must make it easier to port
<mcphail> And if there are few bars for porting, it makes sense to diversify
<studio_> mcphail, you are Michael Hall?
<mcphail> studio_: no
<studio_> ok
<mcphail> studio_: type "/whois mcphail". I don't keep my identity secret :)
<mcphail> studio_: I have no connection to Ubuntu or Canonical. I just hang out here because I like the phone
<studio_> this irc is funny, it also doesn't support PGP ant it is logged ... "lol"
<studio_> mcphail, what "phone", handheld-pc are you using?
<mcphail> studio_: bq 4.5
<studio_> did you tried lollipop on it?
<mcphail> studio_: no interest in doing that. My Samsung S3 is gathering dust
<studio_> you have to try, just for comparing. UT is "in the moment" behind the time
<tathhu> why are you comparion ut and android?
<mcphail> Depends what you want from your phone. Android has never satisfied me
<studio_> tathhu, i compare, what is possible on the bq e4.5
<studio_> tathhu, for exp. SIP. SIP is now working on the bq E4.5 as a native client. SIP is a must have phone-client on a "smart-phone", isn't it?
<colbyfttp> hey folks, you might be better placed to help me with mu issue
<colbyfttp> on screen keyboard for ubuntu
<colbyfttp> for going all mobile and tablet they kind of let out the touch screen laptop
<studio_> btw. "on screen" is the mouse curser now working under MIR?
<tathhu> studio_: dont know,idont use :P
 * mcphail has never seen anyone use SIP on a mobile phone, but supposes someone uses it somewhere
<SturmFlut> studio_: I think you mean VoIP in general
<studio_> mcphail, from what country are you?
<mcphail> studio_: UK
<JanC> mcphail: some mobile providers use it in their own app for example...
<studio_> mcphail, your phone connecting is an old analog connection?
<mcphail> studio_: do analog networks still exist?
<studio_> for sure :) , therefore you didn't asked for a SIP-Support on the UT-Device ... ;)
<mcphail> studio_: there aren't any analog networks in the UK
 * mcphail wonders how you could use SIP on an analog network. Do they even support data?
<SturmFlut> mcphail: You use a modem?
<SturmFlut> Like, you know, back in my days
<studio_> so, in the UK, all phone-connections are SIP-based?
<tathhu> cmon,but myjolla so can get a bq for real...
<mcphail> SturmFlut: couldn't use a modem over the old analog network...
<SturmFlut> mcphail: What? Why?
<mcphail> SturmFlut: people really got that to work? Noise was awful on those devices
<studio_> mcphail, SIP is also supporting analogue faxes and modems
<SturmFlut> mcphail: How do you think we connected to the Internet before ISDN and xDSL were introduced? And how do you think ISDN and xDSL work? At the end it's the same copper cable all the time, and all the digital communication is modulated onto an "analogue" medium.
<colbyfttp> yes, we can use old analogue communications in the uk
<colbyfttp> if thats what we are talking about
<colbyfttp> dial up modem, faxes all that quality stuff
<colbyfttp> dial up modem, faxes all that quality stuff but Ofcom regulator wont allow it
<mcphail> SturmFlut: The noise over copper is far less than the noise from the old analog phone networks
<mcphail> *mobile
<colbyfttp> sry that last sentance was way off, got a new laptop and the shift key has shrunk so keep hitting the up arrow
<studio_> SturmFlut, did you made an research about the bq E5.5? will that be the next UT-Phone?
<studio_> M5.5, sorry
<colbyfttp> whats the issue? I kind of jumped in randomly and from the UK and have E4.5
<studio_> e4.5 is nice, especially with lollipop, compared to the momently status from UT, on it, but the bq e4.5 is just a "toy".
<colbyfttp> yea, I got it to get a feel for the whole touch experience.
<colbyfttp> waiting to see what developments to come,
<mcphail> studio_: and where is the line between "toy" and "tool"?
<studio_> meizu missed the point with the mt6595 on an ubuntu phone. they castrated the mt6595 :(
<studio_> mcphail, this is easy to explain. a tool is a phone, that cost 130 euro
<studio_> same is a "toy"
<studio_> i need a "workstation"
<studio_> is "plodder" the right word?
<mcphail> plodder - don't think that's what you mean
<mcphail> studio_: what phone (or phone operating system) meets your definition of a "workstation" and what differentiates that from the "toy"s?
<studio_> in german you say "Arbeitstier", translation said "plodder",  slogger or working animal?
<mcphail> studio_: "workhorse" or "slogger" would be better. "Plodder" implies something passive or disinterested
<studio_> mcphail, i am using some RPI, and i "compare" them to the "Ubuntu-Phone". So what can a RPI do an what can the "Ubuntu-Phone", yes, it is an Handheld-PC with an armv7, do?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-05
<mcphail> RPI?
<studio_> Rasperry PI
<studio_> raspberry PI
<mcphail> studio_: aah. The bq phone is much more useful than the raspberry pi. For a start, the network interface actually works
<mcphail> studio_: secondly, it is more portable, has integrated GSM capabilities and doesn't require a monitor or keyboard
<studio_> mcphail, sorry, but in the moment, my RPI's can do more than the Ubuntu-Phone :(
<mcphail> studio_: I suspect your use cases are simpler than mine
<studio_> what kernel are you using on your UT-Device, and what do the kernel supprort?
<studio_> support
<JanC> if you don't need to make phone calls, then why buy a phone?
<studio_> JanC, you are missing the point, it is NOT a phone!
<mcphail> studio_: I'm using whatever is stock. It supports a stable network connection, which is more than a raspberry pi can offer with its hacked-together USB/ethernet abomination
<studio_> "stable network connection, which is more than a raspberry pi" can you explain that?
<mcphail> studio_: My sheevaplug, on the other hand, is a very useful device and probably allows me to do more than my phone. That is even older technology and, of course, doesn't function as a device with audio/visual capabilities
<studio_> mcphail, "sorry" i do not understand you when you say "The bq phone is much more useful than the raspberry pi" :(
<studio_> mcphail, do you own an RPI or RPI2?
<mcphail> studio_: first gen rasp pi. Son has the next gen with bigger memory. Done have an RPI2 but they suffer from the same USB/ethernet problems
<mcphail> *Don't
<mcphail> studio_: been using them since the ethernet/USB driver used to consume 25--50% of CPU time
<studio_> mcphail, do you own another arm-based linux device?
<mcphail> studio_: yes - a sheevaplug
<studio_> "sheevaplug" seems to be an old device, right?
<mcphail> yep, but still works brilliantly
<mcphail> and, of course, I have a couple of old Android phones which are ARM devices running linux
<studio_> i am not talking about old arm-devices which are based on kernel 2.xx.x ...
<mcphail> studio_: well, then, I have probably completely lost the thread of this conversation. Getting late here. Off to bed
<studio_> compare your bq E4.5 to an RaspberryPI
<mcphail> studio_: I have already. I'll let you read the scrollback while I go off to sleep. Good night
<studio_> so, the bq E4.5 loose ...
<tathhu> sailfish/nemo on a rpi :P
<studio_> tathhu, i think mcphail do not like to "compare" linux devices ... for exp. my receivers dvb-t2/s2 can handle more than the bq E4.5 with ubuntu touch on it ...
<studio_> i think the biggest problem is "MIR" ... :(
<Matlib> the biggest problem with aquaris is lack of free space on root filesystem :B
<studio_> Matlib, why?
<Matlib> before flashing I had some essential tools like gedit and wireshark + several apps
<Matlib> and there was only 40MB free space already
<studio_> can you please show me "df -h" on your device?
<Matlib> 2.0G  1.7G  385M  82% /
<Matlib> on a completely clean phone
<Matlib> just reflashed
<Matlib> only aptitude is installed so far
<Matlib> no apps whatsoever
<tathhu> 4.5?
<studio_> Matlib, what partition is using "2.0G  1.7G  385M  82% /"
<Matlib> yup
<Matlib> studio_: /
<studio_> df -h
<Matlib> /dev/mmcblk0p6
<studio_> wtf is p6?
<Matlib> partition 6 on MMC block 0
<studio_> userspace?
<studio_> mmcblk0 is internal memory, right? and mmcblk1 is external?
<tathhu> mmcblk0p28 @ jolla :P
<tathhu> here, yes
<studio_> so, where is the problem?
<studio_> ext4 is working on mmcblk1
<studio_> not supported, but working :)
<tathhu> i dont haveany, i got 11 gigs free
<tathhu> and btrfs
<Matlib> on aquaris?
<Matlib> on sd card?
<studio_> yepp
<studio_> 64GB
<studio_> maybe 128GB, didn't tested that
<tathhu> works on jolla iirc :P
<tathhu> ubuntu for me plsz;
<Matlib> that's a tablet innit
<studio_> Matlib, you can mount that ext4-sd-card in rc.local
<Matlib> i moved large part of /usr/share to /home so had another 500MB free
<Matlib> still, it's very tight
<studio_> Matlib, do you own the "ubuntu-edition" or the "nomal" bq e4.5?
<Matlib> ubuntu ed
<studio_> hmmm ...
<Matlib> got it in april and enjoyed very much until June's bunch of updates that crashed the OS
<Matlib> I've got Ubuntu 15 after flashing though
<studio_> so you have the three buttons, but they are not visible
<studio_> what channel are u using for updates?
<Matlib> stable?
<Matlib> is that the channel?
<studio_> is the bq your "primary" phone?
<Matlib> well it had been until I had to switch to my old xperia last week
<studio_> hmm ...
<studio_> i'd like to tell you to "wait" for a real working UT on the UT-Devices. UT needs more time ...
<Matlib> it did work flawlessly
<Matlib> never had to reboot apart from network problems
<Matlib> at the end of june there was OS update and strange things started happening after that
<studio_> "depending" what you need on your phone ...
<Matlib> most notably the display manager started crashing
<Matlib> unity
<Matlib> then there were some updates in aptitude and that crashed the phone completely
<Matlib> didnt boot anymore
<Matlib> One thing i miss is lack of wi-fi hotspot, but I found a workaround by creating ad-hoc network on my laptop
<studio_> did you made your "phone" "writeable" ?
<Matlib> writable?
<studio_> yes
<Matlib> what does it mean?
<studio_> wait ... have to look
<studio_> mount -o rw,remount /
<Matlib> so?
<studio_> something like that ...
<studio_> then you can do apt-get update, maybe aptitude update / upgrade ...
<Matlib> well that's how it's done
<studio_> and it is not working?
<Matlib> it is
<Matlib> one thing that amazes me is all those X video drivers that surely don't work on ARM
<studio_> hmm, i am missing the point, what is not working?
<SturmFlut> You really shouldn't use apt-get on the phone, for the love of god
<studio_> ahh
<SturmFlut> But we've been over that so many times
<studio_> you need a working XMIR !!!
<Matlib> how do i install gcc then
<Matlib> if not apt
<Matlib> or samba
<studio_> XMIR is not working on MIR on the "phone" !!!
<SturmFlut> Matlib: You put an SD card in and create a full Ubuntu armhf chroot on it
<Matlib> oh
<SturmFlut> Then you can do what you want inside the chroot, without breaking your device or filling up the internal file systems
<SturmFlut> Matlib: What did you mean by "Ubuntu 15" before?
<studio_> SturmFlut, did you made the research about the bq M5.5?
<Matlib> Originaly the phone was shipped with 14.04 I think
<Matlib> now it seems to use the vivid distro
<Matlib> which is 15?
<Matlib> no?
<SturmFlut> Matlib: Ah, you mean 15.04. But the important part is the image version
<SturmFlut> studio_: No, and we already know that the third device from bq will be the convergent device, a device that is not yet on the market. The M5.5 was released in May.
<Matlib> I basically followed these steps http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<Matlib> image version was 33 I think
<studio_> "how do i install gcc then", normally apt-get install build-essential should work, isn't it?
<Matlib> well it turns out i'm not supposed to run that
<Matlib> :D
<studio_> "The M5.5 was released in May." never released, will be relaesed "in future" ;)
<studio_> MAYBE, the M5.5 is the next UT-Device ...
<SturmFlut> studio_: The M5.5 was presented back in February in Munich, so it was already on the market before Canonical told us that the convergent device will be a completely new device that's not on the market.
<SturmFlut> SturmFlut: Also the M5.5 has a 64 Bit ARM CPU, and UT doesn't run on 64 bit ARM CPUs yet.
<Matlib> Is 5 any better than 4.5 when it comes to wifi and GPS receiver?
<studio_> SturmFlut, have you seen the specs? i do not beleve 0.5 inches different to the M5!
<SturmFlut> studio_: I don't think it makes sense to guess which existing bq phone will be the next UT device, when we know that it will not be an existing device. Also Canonical will just tell us as soon as there is something to tell.
<SturmFlut> Let's focus on the existing official devices and make them as good as possible
<studio_> "it will not be an existing device" the bq M5.5 is an "non existing device"
<SturmFlut> I'm not in the mood to discuss about definitions. The CPU alone is the best reason that it will not become an UT device in the near future.
<studio_> what is the cpu form the m5.5?
<studio_> from
<Matlib> xserver-xorg-xmir is available
<SturmFlut> studio_: Snapdragon 615 ARMv8 Octa-Core
<SturmFlut> studio_: And there is no UT for ARMv8
<studio_> Matlib, try to install, but it will not work ... SturmFlut, from where did you get the specs?
<SturmFlut> studio_: Google? http://www.areamobile.de/news/33029-bq-aquaris-m-android-smartphones-mit-potenter-hardware-zum-kleinen-preis
<studio_> the M5 got a Snapdragon 615 and the M5.5 is 0.5 Inches different, that would be for bq a shot in its own knees
<Matlib> aha
<Matlib> samba crashes the phone!
<Matlib> needs flashing again
<SturmFlut> studio_: As said, there is no UT that can run on this CPU.
<studio_> Matlib, what samba package did you installed?
<Matlib> samba winbind smbclient
<Matlib> and that xorg-xmir but that's unrelated
<studio_> SturmFlut, what cpu are using the google devices?
<SturmFlut> studio_: The Nexus 4 has a Snapdragon S4 Pro
<SturmFlut> The Nexus 10 a Snapdragon 800
<Matlib> >>>> FASTBOOT MODE <<<<
<Matlib> wahahaha
<Matlib> version 23 btw
<studio_> SturmFlut, are you "sure", that the only different between the M5 and M5.5 are only 0.5 Inches?
<SturmFlut> studio_: No, apparently the M5.5 also has a higher resolution. The M5 has a HD display, the M5.5 FullHD.
<SturmFlut> studio_: But other news articles say different
<studio_> "the M5.5 also has a higher resolution" where did you read that? the M5 got 1080p same as the M5.5
<SturmFlut> There's no point in this discussion, I'm going to sleep. It's freaking 3:43 AM anyways.
<Matlib> The phone needs to be restored in service center :D
<Matlib> Any BQ service certers nearby?
<studio_> come on, the temperature is "ok" now :)
<studio_> Matlib, for what do you need a bq service center?
<Matlib> The phone told me that :D
<Matlib> What's the rationale behind the ubuntu one login
<Matlib> just to install the terminal app
<Matlib> yup that's it
<Matlib> installing samba makes the phone unbootable
<Matlib> samba should really be installed by default
<Matlib> by far the most convenient way to transfer files
<excelsiora> hi!
<excelsiora> I have a nexus 7
<mr-tt_> hi
<mr-tt_> when creating an utouch app with deps in the package, do i need to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./ in the Exec= line in the .desktop file?
<SturmFlut> Good morning!
<SturmFlut> popey: Ping
 * svij published his review of the Meizu MX4: https://svij.org/blog/2015/07/05/review-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition/
<SturmFlut> svij: \o/
<mr-tt> how can i find out why my click app doesn't launch?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: usually the log file in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<mr-tt> tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log doesn't seem to show anything useful
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: There's a separate log file for your app
<popey> SturmFlut: pong
<mr-tt> ah ok, permission denied it says there. Probably because i used Exec=env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./ ./app in the .desktop file
<mr-tt> can i omit the LD_LIBRARY_PATH and it will still find its deps?
<mr-tt> ok i need the lib path
<mr-tt> how do i add it?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: if you create a "lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/" subdirectory in your project and put the libraries inside it, Unity8 will automatically add this path to the environment of your app.
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: i'm building with click manually, how do i do it there?
<mr-tt> mkdir foo/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ ; click build foo?
<SturmFlut> in theory yes, have never used it manually
<SturmFlut> But you run "click build" in the project directory
<SturmFlut> cd foo ; mkdir lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ ; click build
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: looks like it worked, thanks. but still doesn't work :/ i get 2 "this plugin does not support ..." errors
<mr-tt> This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()  and raise()
<mr-tt> sounds like it's a mir issue.. too bad https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1426443
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426443 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Add support for input method candidate windows" [Undecided,New]
<jrbt> o/
<SturmFlut> jrbt: Hey
<SturmFlut> No phones for the US market :/
<SturmFlut> And people can't even import bq or Meizu devices because of the different frequency ranges
<tathhu> Ähh..
<tathhu> (Morning)
<popey> SturmFlut: mx4 works in the us
<SturmFlut> popey: It "works", but it doesn't do 4G.
<popey> right, and not everyone uses 4g
<SturmFlut> Right, but lots of people already do, and the rest will in the mid-term.
<jrbt> SturmFlut, H+ doesn't works in us?
<tathhu> WTH is H+
<jrbt> tathhu, ? hspa?
<tathhu> Is that like 3,5G or what :>
<jrbt> Mmh seems H+ can be more powerful than 4G
<jrbt> http://telecomtalk.info/difference-between-g-e-3g-h-4g-symbols-we-find-out/121666/
<jrbt> (idk if it is real)
<jrbt> http://telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/difference-between-3G-H.png *
<SturmFlut> jrbt: The MX4 supports HSPA+ in the USA, the E4.5/E5 support only 2G in the USA. So in both cases you're paying for mobile radio features that you later can't use.
<SturmFlut> HSPA+ with the MX4 will be enough, yes, but you paid for 4G.
<jrbt> Oh. All plan is 4G now?
<jrbt> it is so expensive in USA --'
<tathhu> jrbt: doesn't it still use same freq(s)/network/whatever?
<tathhu> Ping with LTE <3
<tathhu> Damn, 100€ would be cool so I could go full yolo with meizu and lte :3
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png still climbing
<SturmFlut> jrbt: This table is slightly incorrect, 100 MBit/s is just one of the "slower" modes of LTE. Cat 3 to be exact.
<SturmFlut> popey: Yeah, filtering through all the updates for the next wishlist/status is going to be a real pain ;)
<jrbt> Oh ok.
<SturmFlut> Here in germany the prices for 4G are falling like apples, I get 5 GB traffic at 100 MBit/s for 15 €/$
<jrbt> SturmFlut -> Free mobile 20Go 4G, sms/mms/call unlimited 15.99euros
<jrbt> <3 France :)
<tathhu> In finland I could have unlimited LTE ~50Mbit for 20€
<tathhu> 20€ for 10gigs and I could use it abroad
<tathhu> 0w0
<SturmFlut> tathhu: Ah, Finland. I was there last year and got a SIM for the vacation, so nice :)
<tathhu> SturmFlut: :3
<tathhu> Is it ok to F5 threadhs to see if someone really wants to buy my jolla :o
<tathhu> It is.
<jrbt> tathhu, How is Sailfish?
<tathhu> Good. :P
<tathhu> UI is awesome and so is multitasking
<tathhu> Awesome as in swipes <3
<jrbt> It would be awesome if the android app emulator will implemented on Ubuntu Touch :)
<jrbt> Tizen (Samsung) and Sailfish (Jolla) do that, why not ubuntu :)
<tathhu> Dudes (and dudeddes) are trying to do some kind of OSS-alien-dalvik-thinfgy :3
<tathhu> For ported SFOS devices
<popey> jrbt: how successful is it for tizen and sailfish?
<SturmFlut> jrbt: No it wouldn't, and that will not happen.
<tathhu> jrbt: but then... jolla store is "full of" android apps
<tathhu> w8
<popey> i know it's been discussed many times
<popey> There's commercial options to do this
<SturmFlut> BlackBerry had an Android layer and died. Jolla has an Android layer and can't get native apps because of it. Tizen has a (bad) Android layer and will not get native apps because of it.
<tathhu> http://imgur.com/i137LHf 5/5
<jrbt> SturmFlut, uh good point, I don't even thought about that
<jrbt> sorry for my grammar --'
<jrbt> Uh the Sailfish app are in QML + JS right?
<jrbt> +s
<jrbt> tathhu, ok so cause of this tons of android apps Sailfish is just like a fork of android for users?
<jrbt> like flyme or miui even if it is not..
<tathhu> How it can be android fork if it isn't android o.o
<Stskeeps> jrbt: traditionally regular users don't care what os a device runs
<Stskeeps> it's all about the experience it offers
<SturmFlut> It's always about WhatsApp in the end
<SturmFlut> Every time somebody wants Android support on Ubuntu, it's because of WhatsApp
<Stskeeps> SturmFlut: not always, you're forgetting local content
<Stskeeps> SturmFlut: netbanks, or special apps for your workplace
<jrbt> tathhu, that's an image ;)
<jrbt> SturmFlut, perso I want Android support 'cause of Pebble :P
<jrbt> But good point, if Ubuntu Touch support Android apps developers will become lazy :P
<Stskeeps> at same time catching up to android or ios level of api functionality is hard
<jrbt> I hope not for long, convergence is coming :)
<jrbt> I think lambda people will love to have only one device
<jrbt> And if there are users the giant developers company come ;)
<jrbt> companies*
<Stskeeps> lambda people?
<jrbt> yep lambda, (don't know if you say that in English), mr Michu, beginner, "normal" people
<Stskeeps> ah
<jrbt> The problem if Windows release that before (http://www.pcworld.com/article/2916899/windows-10-just-beat-ubuntu-to-the-smartphone-pc-convergence-punch.html) IMHO it's the end
<Stskeeps> can't you argue that in many ways iOS, iCloud and MacOS X comes pretty close already?
<Stskeeps> in how they interact
<Stskeeps> admittedly, you don't run iOS and the phone as your netbook
<jrbt> Yep, Apple's ecosystem do already the work (like Google in fact with his chromebook) but as you say we still have many devices.
<jrbt> convergence will fix that IMO.
<jrbt> atm: many devices, all synchronized on the "cloud" for interaction, I think in the future it will be like: one device, no synchronization just a backup of your device in the "cloud"
<jrbt> but will not works for gamers, developers or any type of people working on his computer
<jrbt> but it is just speculation, right now there are lot of things to do to beat Microsoft or Android
<onla> there on the ubuntu forums someone said the convergence for ubuntu was coming in october or something, while in that article they say in few years
<SturmFlut> It's not important if Microsoft are working on Convergence too. It's not important if they are first. Lots of companies which were the first at something no longer exist.
<onla> yes, no problem. Actually it might even help ubuntu
<onla> they market their windows convergence and people will want that convergence experience and then ppl will find out that actually ubuntu has that kind of thing too, and it is less restricting than the windows os
<onla> well, some it savvy users might stumble upon some restrictions
<SturmFlut> Hrmpf, Firefox is slow as hell again and chromium/chrome is not an option. Getting a decent browser sure has become more complicated than it should be.
<SturmFlut> And webbrowser-app has no AdBlock
<BlackJohnny> hi
<BlackJohnny> anyone knows if ubuntu touch must be in read-write mode to be able to play with phone leds from command line?
<BlackJohnny> like using tee on some /sys/... file
<SturmFlut> BlackJohnny: Should not be necessary, the LEDs are controlled via /sys/
<BlackJohnny> the thing is I have an MX4 with ubuntu and dont understant why it is not using the led button to show when charging
<BlackJohnny> and wanted to test if i can manually turn on the led
<SturmFlut> BlackJohnny: The LED does not yet work on Ubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1461682
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461682 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] LED does not notify for incoming notifications" [Critical,In progress]
<BlackJohnny> ubot5, SturmFlut thanks, still want to hack it a little bit on my own :)
<ubot5> BlackJohnny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackJohnny> :)
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> ubot5: yolo
<SturmFlut> Also the LED is not used as a charge indicator on my MX4
<SturmFlut> Probably MX4 forgot to enable it in Little Kernel
<SturmFlut> err, not MX4, Meizu
<BlackJohnny> SturmFlut, so u have one too. Does it show ok the battery stats?
<BlackJohnny> SturmFlut, mine does not show the percentage increasing. I think it only shows when it is 100%
<BlackJohnny> SturmFlut, I had it turned off and charging to see the stats updated. But only charged it once till now
<SturmFlut> BlackJohnny: No, it doesn't. The battery level doesn't seem to go down sometimes, and at other times it will jump up if you just reboot the device.
<BlackJohnny> SturmFlut, thanks for the bug page. At least I see it can work ... tee /sys/class/leds/mx-led/blink <<< 1
 * tathhu ubuntu-device-flash ~~
 * tathhu buys first app for ubuntu 
<SturmFlut> Which one?
<tathhu> ureadit
<tathhu> heh
<tathhu> cut the rope is on landscape when nexus is potrait-mode ^^
<SturmFlut> popey: ^^ Uh oh
<SturmFlut> popey: Does Unity rotate apps that do not specify supported orientations?
<SturmFlut> or do I understand tathhu wrong
<popey> what device, running what channel?
<sverzegnassi> tathhu, SturmFlut, popey, IIRC cut the rope runs in portrait mode, but its canvas/webview is rotated by 90°, resulting in a landscape "behaviour". At least, that was true for the first version released... :-P
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi: Yep, because there was no way to force the orientation
<sverzegnassi> SturmFlut, I think tathhu was talking about that... anyway yes, IIRC unity8 forces apps to rotate, unless a preferred orientation has been specified in the .desktop file
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi: If that is true, it will break every app that assumed that it is never going to be rotated to portrait mode, which is probably every app
<SturmFlut> So the default has to be "portrait only" if you don't specify anything in the .desktop file
<sverzegnassi> ack... i've removed the latest devel-proposed from my N5, I can't check now... I only suppose that the app is loaded with the current orientation of the device, but i may be wrong
<tathhu> popey: nexus 7 (2013 lte), devel-proposed iirc
<popey> you don't want devel proposed, thats wily
<popey> entirely untested
<popey> AIUI :)
<tathhu> "woops" :D
<tathhu> oh there was rtm...
 * tathhu facedesk
<tathhu> now ctr is on lanscape when nexus is w000
<SturmFlut> Does anybody know what's the maximum power dissipation for the MT6595? It's not in the datasheets
<OerHeks> hard to find, SturmFlut, ...
<OerHeks> core voltage: 1.0V processor DVFS+SRAM voltage: 0.8~1.15V (typ. 1.0V; sleep mode 0.7V) I/O voltage: 1.8V/2.8V/3.3V Memory: 1.2V LCM interface: 1.8V
<OerHeks> found @ http://vondroid.com/threads/mediatek-mt6595-mtk6595-out-now-hmp-4x-a17-4xa7-w-powervr-rogue-series-6200.26332/#.VZlwnXWlxBc
<SturmFlut> OerHeks: Thanks!
<OerHeks> yw
<SturmFlut> Usually ARM specified mW/MHz, but that no longer seems to be the case
<SturmFlut> Hmm, judging from all the relative values they give related to the Cortex-A9, about one Watt per core at the highest clock rate seems reasonable
<OerHeks> Yes, correct.
<OerHeks> That is how i read it too.
<SturmFlut> Is one Watt of power dissipation really enough to heat up the MX4 so much?
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> there any unoficcial apps market to publish applications?
<xpheres> there are
<OerHeks> SturmFlut, 1 volt, it is not saying watt consumption
<SturmFlut> OerHeks: I consulted other sources int the meantime. A dual-core Cortex-A9 SoC at 2 GHz draws about two watts, the Cortex-A17 is supposed to draw 20% less than that, so one Watt as an upper bound at 2.5 GHz shouldn't a bad guess.
<mr-tt> xpheres: opensource or proprietary apps?
<xpheres> open source
<xpheres> I foudn this
<SturmFlut> xpheres: Why unofficial?
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/
<mr-tt> xpheres: open.uappexplorer.com it's run by mzanetti afaik
<xpheres> just to see if I can bring more exposure to an app I want to submit
<xpheres> thanks
<SturmFlut> xpheres: That's just a website that takes the data from the official app store and displays it in a more beautiful way
<xpheres> I know
<xpheres> I've been reading it
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: yep, but open.uappexplorer is an unofficial store
<SturmFlut> What does your app do? Can't it be submitted to the official store? It will also show up on uappexplorer after a while
<OerHeks> xpheres, good luck publishing unofficial, i wonder who is willing to take that risc. And how would you give support?
<mr-tt> OerHeks: what risk?
<xpheres> OerHeks, I plan to publish it official
<xpheres> I will release the code as open source
<xpheres> anyone will be able to compile it by himself
<popey> xpheres: we like more apps :)
<xpheres> yes!
<mr-tt> xpheres: so you're looking for a store that also hosts the sources?
<xpheres> The sources are already in git
<xpheres> I really just adapted a web app to ubuntu touch
<xpheres> it is so easy an it seems to work
<mr-tt> xpheres: what app? :)
<xpheres> I already installing the emulator to test it
<xpheres> Please see the android version
<mr-tt> heard the emulator is broken
<mr-tt> xpheres: named?
<xpheres> https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=com.example.root.analyticaltranslator
<xpheres> if you want more info just ask
<mr-tt> anyone knows why a self-built qt5 app doesn't launch and display these errors in log?: "This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()"  and "This plugin does not support raise()"
<SturmFlut> xpheres: Why not just publish it the normal way?
<mr-tt> (built a click package from a qt5 app by adding desktop+manifest+apparmor profile)
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: can you share the source code?
<xpheres> I will publish it in the official repository aswell sturm
<xpheres> I have a problem creating the emulator instance
<xpheres> could anyone help me?
<xpheres> I can not create the emulator from QT, I don't know why
<xpheres> I use this command: sudo ubuntu-emulator create myinstance --arch=i386
<xpheres> I receive unknown flag arch
<SturmFlut> You can create an emulator from the Ubuntu SDK
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: https://github.com/qxmpp-project/qxmpp/tree/master/examples/GuiClient
<xpheres> Sturmflut I try to create it from ubuntu sdk, the program get frozen and do nothing
<mr-tt> xpheres: maybe arch=x86? (just guessing)
<xpheres> ah ok
<xpheres> thanks
<xpheres> I have an amd 64 bits
<SturmFlut> xpheres: Which Ubuntu version are you using, and do you have the SDK PPA enabled?
<xpheres> I guess it does not matter
<xpheres> I have bodhi linux
<mr-tt> xpheres: then x86_64
<xpheres> I'm not sure which version is
<xpheres> ok mr-tt
<xpheres> then
<xpheres> sudo ubuntu-emulator create myinstance --x86_64
<xpheres> right?
<SturmFlut> xpheres: You should use stock Ubuntu with the SDK PPA. Everything else is not supported.
<mr-tt> --arch=x86_64
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: should work, if bodhi didn't change too much i think
<xpheres> unknown flag `arch'
<xpheres> what am I doing wrong?
<mr-tt> xpheres: try sudo ubuntu-emulator create myinstance
<SturmFlut> sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 myinstance
<xpheres> it does not work either
<xpheres> sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 ubuntuemulator
<xpheres> unknown flag `arch'
<mr-tt> xpheres: and without --arch=i386?
<xpheres> yes that works
<xpheres> last time it did not boot up completely but i hope this time works
<mr-tt> probably that defaults to i386, so it should work
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> thanks
<xpheres> I will wait, it takes long
<SturmFlut> xpheres: Which version of the ubuntu-emulator package do you have?
<xpheres> mm
<SturmFlut> dpkg -l ubuntu-emulator
<xpheres> let me check
<xpheres> 0.2+14.05.2014041...
<mr-tt> but still, the --arch flag should work according to ubuntu wiki
<xpheres> 0.2+14.05.20140416.2-0ubuntu1
<xpheres> no idea
<xpheres> I don't care if it does not run fast
<xpheres> I just want to test the app
<mr-tt> sounds like it's outdated
<xpheres> ah ok
<mr-tt> 20140416
<xpheres> can I update the app without creating a new instance?
<xpheres> or should I abort
<mr-tt> did it display what arch it installs?
<xpheres> Creating "ubuntuemulator" from ubuntu-touch/devel revision 1
<xpheres> Downloading...
<xpheres> Setting up...
<xpheres> Creating snapshots for disks...
<xpheres> it is still there
<OerHeks> err that ubuntu-emulator is arm based, no ?
<xpheres> no idea
<mr-tt> hum... might very well be
<xpheres> the instance is created
<xpheres> should I run it?
<mr-tt> yep
<xpheres> I pressed start in qt
<SturmFlut> xpheres: The version you have is from April 2014, the current one in Vivid is 0.20-0ubuntu1
<xpheres> mm
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> then should I make sudo apt-get update?
<SturmFlut> That won't help, Bodhi is based on Ubuntu 14.04
<xpheres> ahhh
<xpheres> shit
<xpheres> I don't want to change, I like enlightenment gui
<popey> The emulator is broken
<popey> IMO
<mr-tt> there's a ppa
<xpheres> oh...
<xpheres> so I can not run it?
<mr-tt> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<xpheres> ok
<mr-tt> popey: define "broken imo" :)
<xpheres> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<xpheres> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<xpheres> how can this be?
<mr-tt> xpheres: you can install regular ubuntu and install enlightenment on top of that
<xpheres> mm
<xpheres> maybe I can do sudo apt-get upgrade
<xpheres> ?
<SturmFlut> Install Ubuntu 15.04 and the PPA in a Virtual Machine, everything else is just fiddling.
<mr-tt> xpheres: did it display what package contains apt-add-repository?
<xpheres> mr-tt the command says sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: wouldn't a chroot also work?
<OerHeks> xpheres, you are not running ubuntu, so get bodhi up 2 date
<xpheres> ok...
<OerHeks> fuzzy problems we warned you about.
<mr-tt> xpheres: sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<xpheres> what is that?
<xpheres> Im getting confused right now
<xpheres> should I delete the intance and update and upgrade the system?
<OerHeks> that is the metapackage for apt-add repository
<mr-tt> xpheres: it contains add-apt-repository
<popey> mr-tt: it doesnt work / boot
<mr-tt> popey: ok then it makes no sense to try and get this working atm xpheres
<xpheres> ok sorry I'm confused
<xpheres> I will try to update and upgrade the system
<xpheres> and reinstall the ubuntu emulator
<mr-tt> xpheres: by update you mean install ubuntu 15.04?
<xpheres> I mean sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<xpheres> if this does not work I surrender
<xpheres> I dont want to install the system and all my apps again
<SturmFlut> Just install Ubuntu 15.04 in a virtual machine
<xpheres> ah ok
<xpheres> that is a better idea
<mr-tt> xpheres: you'll see a list of packages that will be upgraded when you run that. if emulator package is not displayed there it won't change
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I hope emulator is updated
<SturmFlut> You don't actually need the emulator to test a simple webapp. You can do that on the desktop.
<mr-tt> but, +1 for the vm, should be the simplest way
<xpheres> I already tested the app in qt
<xpheres> I just want to see it in the touch system
<xpheres> to see how it looks and make a screenshot for my website
<popey> i tested the emulator earlier today
<popey> its broken
<xpheres> oh
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1467865
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467865 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Emulator is not working image 157+" [High,Confirmed]
<xpheres> well if this does not work I will submit the app anyway
<xpheres> in my computer works from qt
<xpheres> and I created the click package
<xpheres> I guess is enough
<mr-tt> xpheres: if it's a webapp, why would it look different? resize the display to phone size and do a screenshot then
<xpheres> yes
<xpheres> a question I have
<popey> xpheres: happy to test for you
<xpheres> how do I limit the size of the app to adjust it to a normal mobile size?
<popey> i can test on a bq e4.5 and an mx4
<xpheres> ah thenks popey
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I will send it to you
<xpheres> in a moment
<popey> just send me the link to a click package
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> how can I limit in the manifest the size of the screen where the web app is?
<xpheres> the margins are too wide
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: can you see anything in the source that breaks it on utouch?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: It's a bit much and I'm not really the Qt expert
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: anyone here i could ask about this?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: in #ubuntu-app-devel maybe
<brunch875> The design mode on ubuntu with Qt doesn't work at the moment, does it?
<brunch875> Or did I configure something badly?
<xpheres> does anyone have an ubuntu touch mobile to test my app? there's no way I can run the emulator
<tathhu> xpheres: is nexus 7 ok?
<tathhu> xpheres: popey ^
<xpheres> yes
<xpheres> http://lingoworld.eu/lingoworld/translator/analyticaltranslator_0.1_all.click
<xpheres> please
<xpheres> I need to know if it works before submiting it
<xpheres> what is the login for the emulator?
<xpheres> Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch) ubuntu-phablet ttyS2
<xpheres> ubuntu-phablet login:
<xpheres> root?
<xpheres> FrameBuffer::post eglMakeCurrent failed
<xpheres> eglMakeCurrent failed
<xpheres> this is not working
<xpheres> Login incorrect
<xpheres> ubuntu-phablet login:
<mr-tt> xpheres: try phablet and pw phablet
<mr-tt> or empty pw
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I'm in
<xpheres> however the emulator screen is black
<xpheres> I just can see the terminal
<xpheres> can I run my app from the terminal?
<xpheres> anyway I guess the screen should not be black
<mr-tt> no idea. to run an app from terminal use "ubuntu-app-launch /path/to/foo.desktop"
<xpheres> ok..
<xpheres> and at the end of the path the .click file
<xpheres> let me check
<xpheres> ** (process:3751): WARNING **: Unable to connect to Upstart bus: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<xpheres> ** (process:3751): CRITICAL **: start_application_core: assertion 'con != NULL' failed
<xpheres> I think it is not going to work
<mr-tt> xpheres: has anyone already tried it on a phone?
<xpheres> no
<xpheres> I'm asking
<xpheres> it is really a pitty that the emulator does not work yet
<mr-tt> xpheres: wait for popey then :)
<xpheres> yes
<mr-tt> or upload it and add some "untested" note to it ;)
<xpheres> yes
<xpheres> I think I will do that
<xpheres> I just wonder something
<xpheres> if in qt by running it works...
<xpheres> it should work in the ubuntu system aswel...
<mr-tt> how is it launched? via the ubuntu webapp container?
<xpheres> yes
<mr-tt> then it should work
<xpheres> I just imported the web app, made some modifications and created the click
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I will upload it
<xpheres> I hope I get feedback
<xpheres> but it is really anoying, you can not really do much without testing it
<mr-tt> emulator should be fixed soon, at least the bug has high prio
<mr-tt> or get an ubuntu phone :D
<SturmFlut> You can run an older image on the emulator, can't you?
<xpheres> you can send me an ubuntu phone as a gift, you will be supporting the software cause :)
<xpheres> what is my developer namespace?
<xpheres> I don't know what should I write there
<SturmFlut> xpheres: What's your name on Launchpad?
<xpheres> ah I will write my git name
<xpheres> The uploaded package name (com.ubuntu.developer.username.analyticaltranslator) does not use your namespace (xpheresdev)
<mr-tt> "username" should probably be identical to namespace
<mr-tt> take a look at manifest.json
<mr-tt> edit the "name" value to com.ubuntu.developer.xpheresdev.analyticaltranslator
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: That's the old namespacing
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> a last question
<xpheres> can I submit an app with payment and the same for free?
<mr-tt> xpheres: yes, submit it twice
<xpheres> just to bring people the chance to give me a donation so I can work further on it
<xpheres> right
<mr-tt> under different name
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> The uploaded package name (com.ubuntu.developer.xpheresdev.analyticaltranslator) does not use your namespace (xpheresdev)
<xpheres> omg
<xpheres> this is a pain in the ass
<xpheres> what should I do now?
<SturmFlut> xpheres: Just use "xpheresdev" as the namespace everywhere, like the system is telling you to do
<xpheres> what is the namespace?
<xpheres>  "name": "com.ubuntu.developer.xpheresdev.analyticaltranslator",
<xpheres> that is in the manifest
<mr-tt> xpheres: set "name" to appname.xpheresdev
<SturmFlut> "xpheresdev" is the namespace, "analyticaltranslator" the app name, "analyticaltranslator.xpheresdev" the full app name plus namespace.
<mr-tt> analyticaltranslator.xpheresdev
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> The uploaded package name (xpheresdev.analyticaltranslator) does not use your namespace (xpheresdev)
<SturmFlut> You have it the other way around
<xpheres> analyticaltranslator.xpheredev
<xpheres> right?
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> ok...
<xpheres> ohhh at least
<SturmFlut> Don't forget to send it for Review and then Publish it, there's an orange button in the web interface
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> done
<xpheres> thanks
<SturmFlut> has it been published? Can't find it in the store.
<xpheres> automatic review failed
<xpheres> I pressed on manual review
<SturmFlut> With what reason?
<xpheres> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/2998/review/
<xpheres> I don't know
<xpheres>  Your application AnalyticalTranslator must be resubmitted                      Thank you for your patience during the moderation process. 				 			 			 				                  				What does this mean?                  				 	There was a problem with approving your application.  Please address the issue and then kindly resubmit your application.  	         The moderators noted the issue to be addressed as follows:      
<popey> you need to fix the icon
<xpheres> why?
<popey> Uh.
<popey> Really?
<popey> you don't have an icon set correctly
<popey> Icon=foo.png  is what you need in your .desktop file
<popey> you currently have Icon=qmlscene
<popey> which won't work
<SturmFlut> Nice one ;)
<xpheres> I don't understand
<popey> icons, you know what they are, right?
<xpheres> yes
<popey> graphical emblems you click or tap
<xpheres> should I rename it?
<popey> right, you need one
<xpheres> there is one
<xpheres> I added it from qt
<popey> and you need to say in the .desktop file what the icon filename is
<xpheres> ah right
<xpheres> what should be the syntax?
<popey> 21:45 < popey> Icon=foo.png  is what you need in your .desktop file
<xpheres> ah ok
<xpheres> just icon=foo.png
<popey> well
<popey> whatever your icon filename is
<xpheres> with the path
<popey> foo.png, icon.png.. whatever it is called
<xpheres> the icon is inside a folder
<popey> no path needed if it's in the root directory of your project
<xpheres> ah right
<popey> Icon=folder/name.png
<xpheres> should it be called foo.png?
<popey> no
<popey> foo is just a random word
<popey> it should be whatever your icon filename is
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I submited again the app with the icon declared in .desktop
<xpheres> Rejected by ca_pkgme_service_bot on 2015-07-05 20:51 - 0 minutes ago
<mr-tt> xpheres: reason?
<xpheres> again the icon
<SturmFlut> xpheres: It tells you the reason in the web interface, under "Review"
<xpheres> I think I submited an icon that is too big
<xpheres> 'qmlscene' specified as icon in .desktop file for app 'HTML5', which is not available in the click package.
<xpheres> I submit it again
<xpheres> sent again
<popey> the version you uploaded still has abroken icon
<xpheres> I added a png icon
<xpheres> and declared it in the .desktop this way:   Icon=analyticalicon.png
<popey> you didn't edit the .desktop file
<xpheres> yes I did
<popey> hmm
 * popey re-downloads
<SturmFlut> Did you save it and update the click package
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> it is called html5.desktop
<popey> did you re-upload?
<xpheres> because I started with a html5 template
<popey> it says you uploaded 18 minutes ago
<xpheres> I will upload it again
<xpheres> The uploaded version (0.1) has already been uploaded.
<popey> you need to bump the version number
<SturmFlut> I was actually waiting for that message
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I should write 0.2?
<SturmFlut> Yep
<xpheres> ok
<SturmFlut> popey: Shouldn't the SDK already show errors like this, e.g. about the missing icon?
<popey> it should, yes.
<xpheres> sent
<xpheres> I hope this time works
<xpheres> cool there is no automated rejection this time
<SturmFlut> xpheres: I just tested it, when you click on "Build and validate click" package in the SDK it tells you about the errors that the store is also looking for.
<xpheres> yes, sorry I'm not used to the website, it is my first ubuntu app
<xpheres> desktop_duplicate_keys (HTML5):found duplicate keys: Icon
<xpheres> what does that means?
<SturmFlut> Not the website, the Ubuntu SDK already tells you when you create the clock package
<mr-tt_> xpheres: where can we see your .desktop file?
<xpheres> mm
<xpheres> I will upload it
<mr-tt_> paste it please
<popey> you have two lines in your .desktop file
<SturmFlut> xpheres: paste.ubuntu.com it a good place
<popey> both starting "Icon"
<popey> remove the one that's "Icon=qmlscene"
<xpheres> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827982/
<SturmFlut> That's not the desktop file
<xpheres> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827987/
<xpheres> now
<popey> remove line 4
<mr-tt_> ^ this
<xpheres> ah shit
<xpheres> that is from the template
<xpheres> I did not realize
<SturmFlut> Which template?
<xpheres> I used a html5 template from qt
<xpheres> which has already a few things
<xpheres> and I forgot to delete it
<xpheres> version 0.3
<xpheres> I think my software will be the one who changed version faster than anyone
<popey> bug 1275868
<xpheres> which
<ubot5> bug 1275868 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ".desktop file has "Icon=qmlscene" by default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275868
<popey> SturmFlut: did you just make an HTML5 app - and is that bug still broken?
<xpheres> it passed!
<SturmFlut> popey: I always use my template
<popey> ah SturmFlut
<xpheres> published!
<xpheres> aleluya
<popey> :)
<popey> congratulations
<SturmFlut> Of, it's a paid app
<SturmFlut> Oh
<xpheres> yes
<xpheres> but
<xpheres> I will submit a free one
<xpheres> I just need financial support to make the app move forward
<xpheres> sturmflut
<xpheres> if you want it for free
<xpheres> just let me know
<SturmFlut> So it is a German->Spanish translator, if I understand correctly?
<xpheres> it is many things
<xpheres> but mostly a translator and a learning tool
<xpheres> it show alerts of several grammar rules
<xpheres> it shows
<SturmFlut> I see.
<xpheres> the most efficient function right now is the declination function
<xpheres> it detects many declination discordances
<xpheres> but I want to integrate many natural language functions in the software little by little
<SturmFlut> Does this all work offline? Or does it need an online connection.
<xpheres> it needs an online connection
<xpheres> I want the software to be modular
 * tathhu hates cities skylines
<xpheres> the people who work in the engine do not need to know anything about the android or ubuntu touch app
<xpheres> and viceversa
<xpheres> and any improvement in the engine goes to the app
<xpheres> it is all modular
<xpheres> and connected
<jrbt> Plop!
<jrbt> Just discovered loqui.im (https://loqui.im/), it seems to support WhatsApp
<jrbt> I haven't test but I think that WhatsApp works on Ubuntu Touch :)
<SturmFlut> jrbt: Yeah, but it doesn't simply run on Ubuntu out of the box. I tried it, never got the registration SMS.
<jrbt> Well, ok :(
 * jrbt is testing
<SturmFlut> They have an ubuntu-touch branch, but it hasn't been updated since last year
<SturmFlut> https://github.com/loqui/im/tree/ubuntu-touch
 * jrbt is disappointed :(
<jrbt> Native WhatsApp, native Twitter, (native Facebook), (native Pebble) would be cool.
<jrbt> If WhatsApp work with Canonical, why not Facebook..
<jrbt> (ok, no loqui in ubuntu store --")
<SturmFlut> Twitter works quite well, they have a great web interface anyways
<mr-tt_> SturmFlut: link?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt_: It's already installed on the device
<jrbt> Baah I hate this web app :P
<jrbt> but do the job
<SturmFlut> It's not just a webapp, it adds a lot of functionality
<jrbt> a lot? which? I see "only" the notifications
<jrbt> it is great but not enough for me, I'd like be notified for each tweet from a person (like on android)..
<xpheres> haha
<xpheres> sturmflut did you install it?
<jrbt> but as I have said it do the job so I keep and use it :)
<tathhu> webapp whith notifications is better than "real" app using shitty puplic api
<tathhu> (tweetian..)
<jrbt> do you think that is possible to change the css of this webapp?
<jrbt> (twitter)
<tathhu> no idea
<mr-tt_> if you can download the css file and edit the html file to point to a modified one, why not?
<jrbt> mr-tt_, but the html is on twitter, I think it is useless to download it.. how it is possible to override each link of the css?
<jrbt> with a script like stylish?
<SturmFlut> jrbt: The QML WebView has a lot of undocumented options for that, you can inject UserScript and stuff like that
<jrbt> SturmFlut, Ok thanks! I'll give a look, if I can "flatify" the interface it will be awesome :)
<SturmFlut> jrbt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492501/execute-javascript-code-in-oxide
<jrbt> thx.
<xpheres> hei everybody
<xpheres> thanks for the help
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslator.xpheresdev
<xpheres> I'm glad to contribute to the ubuntu touch catalogue!
<xpheres> I have to go to sleep now
<xpheres> good night!
<jrbt> ++
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-04
<swalladge> i'm trying to use ubuntu-device-flash, but I'm getting 'cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device'
<swalladge> and it's stuck on the 'powered by ubuntu' logo on boot
<swalladge> nevermind - managed to get it working by using the bq flashtool
<swalladge> i think i may have messed up a partition somehow
<faenil> does anyone know what sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH when you "start unity8"?
<faenil> it's not unity8.conf upstart session
<bregma> faenil, simple answer is no one, it's pretty unusual to set that variable for regular system software and I don't see it set for unity8 on any of my devices or desktops
<faenil> bregma: I think it's probably coming from /etc/environment
<faenil> not sure what the full path is though
<bregma> maybe something has altered that on your system(s)?
<faenil> no, I just want to know how it is set
<bregma> you're trying to find some place to set it then?
<ogra_> how are you determining it is altered ?
<ogra_> (it isnt in /etc/environment)
<bregma> it *is* a classic security exploit, after all
<faenil> ogra_: it is
<ogra_> well, the app launcher definitely sets it to point to  the confined FS area
<ogra_> faenil, nou on any of my devices or in the code that mangles /etc/environment
<ogra_> *not on
<faenil> I'm looking for a way to start unity8 with a modified path, but without resorting to starting it without upstart
<ogra_> if yours has it you must have manually changed it
<bregma> you can examine what it is actually set to in unity8 with the comand "tr '\000' '\n' </proc/$(pidof unity8)/environ | grep LD"
<faenil> bregma: yeah I know, I want to chage its value though :)
<faenil> and exporting vars before using the start command is obviously not working :)
<bregma> you can always copy unity.conf into ~/.config/upstart and modify it locally if you're just testing something
<bregma> unity8.conf
<faenil> bregma: ah right, good that'll do, thank you
<faenil> yes it's for performance related investigations
<ogra_> you can use initctl
<ogra_> to set it for any job
<faenil> me looks for manpage
<ogra_> (note that you ned to do it from within the running session or you need to extract the UPSTRAT_SESSION variable from the session and set it first)
<faenil> yep, I'm already exporting upstart_session
<faenil> I'm doing everything from inside a chroot
<faenil> (on device)
<faenil> ogra_: ah initctl set-env, although that's one var at a time right?
<faenil> there's no way to just source a file
<ogra_> well, you can write a loop
<faenil> I think having a custom .conf is quicker
<faenil> of course
<faenil> although that will screw my host upstart environment
<faenil> mmm maybe better if I just run it without upstart
<miculou> hi all
<faenil> ogra_: btw just fyi, this is on my MX4 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18444241/
<ogra_> faenil, hmm, interesting, not on the pro5
<ogra_> (and /etc/environemnt should not have anything but PATH set at all ... thats a long standing bug)
<mhall119> bregma: what PPAs shouldn't be added anymore? I can update my blog post to add a warning
<bregma> mhall119, *only* the stable phone overlay
<bregma> mhall119, did you create bugs for the other problems you encountered?  I found the file-manager bug (it's still happening) but if you have others handy that would be helpful
<bregma> eg. ssh-agent not starting (because gnome-keyring assumed gnome-session is running...  something we may be able to work around)
<mhall119> bregma:
<mhall119> bregma: remove only the stable phone PPA, or leave on that one?
<mhall119> I can't remember if I filed a bug with the file manager or not, but I did talk to popey about it a while ago
<bregma> mhall119, you should install only the stable phone overlay PPA, no silos
<bregma> mhall119, I definitely found the bug on the file manager
<bregma> mhall119, also, a recent change landed so the package you need to install is now simplified to unity8-desktop-session (not -mir, although there is a transitional package that redirects)
<mhall119> bregma: thanks
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://plus.google.com/+MarkRife/posts/VRt2r5RjWaR
<ahoneybun> OPO is active while saying Bluetooth is not working but the page says it is and other things still don't work
<sergiusens> mhall119 when using the terminal, do you have issues with input (I have to go to one of the settings or terminal tabs thing to get input back)
<sergiusens> been having that issue for a while
<ogra_> i think there was a bug about it
<sergiusens> ogra_ is there anyone working on the terminal still?
<sergiusens> feels pretty important ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i thnk popey knows
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone here?
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, if  a blueetooth device says it will work with Android or mostly, then it should work with Ubuntu Touch as well?
<popey> depends on the device
<popey> some require apps
<popey> others are just media devices like speakers/micrphones/headsets
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, oh ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, or a driver software?  toner things didn't go well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I seen like a keyboard with a touch pad earlier,  from something else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that was cheap as well, but not sure how well it would work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not
<popey> keyboards / mice should just work
<popey> they're input devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, well this is a bit differnt,  a air mouse thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, he h I got certain tech things I want to buy in the next three to four months let's say,  and then done for the year I think buying tech,  unless some rather interesting crowd funded thing or something like that possibly
<pwca> hi, I am trying to connect my Android cell phone as a storage device but when I plug the USB in it just recharges.
<pwca> this worked a while ago and now randomly doesn't.
<pwca> the cell phone is an HTC M8 and my OS is Ubuntu Gnome 15.10.
<grasstype> So people that use the phone/tablet as a daily driver... what do you miss?
<k1l> i guess: whatsapp :X
<grasstype> what is so amazing about whatsapp?
<grasstype> I swear, I keep hearing about these new programs and websites and such that are new hotness, and I never understand WHY
<grasstype> It's how I know I'm old I guess
<k1l> well, its a messenger (bought by facebook). but this is just a problem if the people around you use that because they refuse to make a client for ubuntu touch so far. and since its closed software that is the issue
<Keziolio> and if you don't use whatsapp ubuntu-touch doesn't work on your device
<Keziolio> fml
<grasstype> Keziolio, what do you mean?
<Keziolio> it was a joke, but ubuntu doesn't work for real, i suppose it's not compatible with android 6?
<k1l> Keziolio: compatible?
<Keziolio> a guy once told be that android 6 is bad for modding
<Keziolio> i use multirom on an opo
<k1l> ubuntu-touch is not a mod.
<Keziolio> and it doesn't work on cm13
<Keziolio> but multirom is
<Acou_Bass> grasstype: i ran the phone as a 'daily driver' for a few months - the main thing i missed was a good messenger for multiple protocols - there isa hangouts app that worked awesomely however theres nothing for FB chat aside from using their webapp which is a bit meh and doesnt always work
<Keziolio> it "bootloops"
<grasstype> it's always weird to me when a webapp doesn't work
<Acou_Bass> well
<Acou_Bass> its facebooks fault
<grasstype> like... it's a webapp... isn't the whole point is that it will always work? Thats the promise, right?
<Acou_Bass> you open the facebook webapp (it works fine), you click the 'messenger' icon in the centre, and facebook gaives you an unclosable banner telling you to download their android app
<Acou_Bass> so not really ubuntu's fault
<grasstype> lol, that's amazing
<grasstype> i mean, in the "every screw up is funny" way
<Acou_Bass> ALSO, i miss having notifications
<Acou_Bass> for my e-mail, for my twitterz, for my FB/hangouts messages
<grasstype> I know the gmail app gives notifications
<Acou_Bass> yeah, the gmail webapp does weirdly
<Acou_Bass> no other webapps do, and the real e-mail app doesnt
<grasstype> Wish dekko did. Or if it does, wish I knew how to make it
<grasstype> I like how smooth the notifications are though
<grasstype> On android ntoficiations annoyed me way too much
<Acou_Bass> when you get an app that does notifications right (ie. telegram, or the text messaging app)
<Acou_Bass> they are amazing
<Acou_Bass> its just a shame no other apps seem to do them
<Acou_Bass> XD
<grasstype> If I ever get an ubuntu phone, I will definitely miss facetime
<Acou_Bass> im actually using sailfishOS now on my nexus 4 - FOR NOW it is far better as a daily driver for me
<grasstype> videochat with the wife once a day really makes 2nd shift better
<Acou_Bass> but im keeping my eye on ubuntu and plan to switch back once some things are fixed
<grasstype> I honestly just assume all the other open source ones are dead. Sorry Sailfish guys, Jolla guys, Firefox OS guys, if your'e still working on that stuff
<Acou_Bass> wel
<Acou_Bass> firefox is dead :P
<grasstype> I wish it didn't die, but I also couldn't see their market that well
<Acou_Bass> well... 'firefox OS' is dead - 'B2G OS' (ie. the community-ran fork) is still going
<Acou_Bass> i used firefoxOS for a really long time as a daily driver
<Acou_Bass> i honestly got along really well with it
<Acou_Bass> and the phone costed me like £35 brand new... really cant complain at that price
<grasstype> community run forks only die when the last enthusiast is gone. So that's at least another 10 years of life
<Acou_Bass> yeah im definitely gonna put b2g OS on my firefox phone when i can be bothered
<Acou_Bass> really interested to see where they tatke it
<grasstype> Did it still use the gecko engine?
<Acou_Bass> yeah it did... there were talks of switching it over to servo but i dont think that materialised yet
<grasstype> Every month or two I see something about servo. Hows it coming along?
<grasstype> I mean... when it is getting into the main browser?
<Acou_Bass> no idea to be honest, i havent really tested it - they are putting out nightly builds though (not in actual firefox nightly, a seperate build)
<grasstype> darn. Well, here's to hoping it's ready within a year or so. Maybe we can take back a small bit of chrome marketshare with new and shiny
<Acou_Bass> e10s is all working though, that should make it to mainline firefox soon
<grasstype> e10s?
<Acou_Bass> the whole multi-process thing
<grasstype> oh, nice
<grasstype> electrolysis, ah, sweet
<Keziolio> how do you debug ubuntu touch on a real device? I got a log from multirom but it feels like dmesg output
<Keziolio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Keziolio/de1605258c9cb16524591d3b5c9ef960/raw/73699b55c720518b6e3d1d7ff279f2ef155900bf/gistfile1.txt
<mhall119> sergiusens: I never had an input problem with the terminal
<sergiusens> mhall119 when unsing a bt keyboard and switching windows it always worked for you? lucky! In any case ogra_ gave me a bug number to look at
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-05
<mhall119> sergiusens: yeah, never encountered that one
<nhaines> I had that input problem just once--yesterday--but it hasn't reappeared yet.
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> I wonder if anyone can provide some ubuntu support
<popey> andybrine: hi, wassup?
<andybrine> Im having a problem with low volume sound
<andybrine> I am trying to output to a speaker but the volume is sooo low. The computer volume is at full like that of the speaker
<popey> is this on a computer or a phone?
<andybrine> its on the computer
<popey> This irc channel is for support with the phone.. #ubuntu is the main support channel
<andybrine> yea, I realise that
<andybrine> my apologies
<andybrine> Im just having difficulties and im not able to access the ubuntu channel
<popey> join #ubuntu-ops to resolve that
<andybrine> ok, thanks
<andybrine> I will check out that channel
<popey> np
<andybrine> there is one admin in the ubuntu community that is very arrogant and rude. I have been very polite and decent but he blocked me from the ubuntu IRC Channel
<andybrine> Its quite disgraceful to be honest thats why I was posting here
<nhaines> Er...  is there an expectation to have Puritine in the click store at some point?
<bregma> nhaines, yes, there were some apparmor configuration issues delaying it getting published
<kenny3597> hey
<kenny3597> is ubuntu touch out for one plus one
<SylvieLorxu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jdstrand_> bregma, nhaines (cc cwayne): I see puritine a new 0.12 in the store now and will be reviewing it today
<bregma> jdstrand_, good news
<cwayne> jdstrand_: I've got nothing to do with puritine :)
<jdstrand_> oh whoops: ChrisTownsend ^
<jdstrand_> cwayne: sorry, wire got crossed
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Ok, thanks
<cwayne> jdstrand: no worries:)
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: just to be sure-- you tested 0.12 on a device and the lack of apparmor hook did not cause any issues and everything worked ok?
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Yes, I installed in a frieza and it worked.
<jdstrand> cool
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Just the review tools complained obviously.
<jdstrand> yep-- I have fixes for those (except the manual review one). I'll add comments and approve
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Cool, thanks!
<jdstrand> ChrisTownsend: ok, approved but fyi, it is in 'ready to publish' state. you need to press another button in the the store to make it public
<ChrisTownsend> jdstrand: Right and thanks!
<Gaurish> Hey how to port ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy s duos gt S 7562
<mhall119> mariogrip: hey, if you're available now we can go ahead and do our call, otherwise I'm going to go grab a bite to eat
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah sure
 * popey considers getting a nexus 5 
<mariogrip> popey: i would recomend a oneplus 3 :D
<popey> heh
<mariogrip> but yeah, the nexus 5 has mhl and oneplus 3 dont
<mariogrip> mhall119: im in the hangour now
<dobey> well, slimport, not mhl; but yeah
<dobey> not that either one matters for me of course
<mhall119> who is maintaining phablet-tools these days?
<ogra_> mhall119, whoever touched it last ... as usual :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: :P
 * mhall119 now hopes it was ogra_ who touched it last
<ogra_> then it would smell pretty hard already ...
<ogra_> i havent touched it in three years or so
<mhall119> ah, it was cwayne
<mhall119> man, this one has been touched by *everybody*
<cwayne> uh oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: sweet stuff for the OPO
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah :D not only opo :D
<ahoneybun> well I just have that
<ahoneybun> lol
<mhall119> mariogrip: is rev 10 the latest FP2 image?
<mariogrip> mhall119: no, i haven't pushed it yet, still have some small bugs I want to fix. Give me about an hour
<ahoneybun> mhall119: got unity8 to login on that touch screen laptop
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> can't seem ton install apps though
<ahoneybun> first was Ubuntu ONe but now I get a Download error when finished
<ahoneybun> also the touch screen does not work but expected
<dobey> what apps?
<ahoneybun> any
<ahoneybun> tried the terminal and document viewer so far
<dobey> ahoneybun: is "libpam-cgfs" installed?
<ahoneybun> let me check
<dobey> i think terminal and doc viewer are not built for x86
<ahoneybun> oh I need a terminal lol
<dobey> try a webapp
<dobey> you can build terminal locally and side-load
<ahoneybun> without a terminal lol
<ahoneybun> ?
<dobey> yeah terminal app is only armhf in the store
<dobey> you shouldn't be seeing it in the resutls
<dobey> which means that bug is probably not fixed :(
<ahoneybun> yep Google Plus webapp installed
<ahoneybun> I see every app
<ahoneybun> just no icon
<ahoneybun> icons for them
<dobey> well, not every app i'm sure
<dobey> eh?
<ahoneybun> well the store front is pretty empty
<dobey> ?
<dobey> oh hmm. so why is it failing to install if there is a click on the server for it
<dobey> gah, what the heck. i just downloaded the multi.click and installed it fine, on my mako
<dobey> so maybe there is another problem
<ahoneybun> dobey: should that not work?
<ahoneybun> multi arch support
<ahoneybun> the file manager just installed from the Store
<ahoneybun> but just gives me a white screen
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-06
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: so GPS and Camera are the only things no working right now?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: opo yeah
<ahoneybun> oh ok cool either way
<ahoneybun> the page is missing leading though
<ahoneybun> https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<ahoneybun> Release needs Camera
<ahoneybun> so it should not be Active device
<ahoneybun> *an
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: oh, I am thinking about removing camera
<ahoneybun> sorry if  I sound nagging
<ahoneybun> well if you removed GPS, then sure XD
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: no problem :D
 * mariogrip hub ahoneybun :D
<mariogrip> hug**
<ahoneybun> one day hopefully it'll be more then text XD
<ahoneybun> also we can grab beers lol
 * ahoneybun highfives too
<mariogrip> yeah, that would be awesome :D
<ahoneybun> ready for the show tomorrow?
<mariogrip> yes :D
<mariogrip> are you going to ubucon EU?
<ahoneybun> I should record my part lol
<ahoneybun> no places to
<ahoneybun> would need funds to
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: community found maybe?
<ahoneybun> mm maybe
<ahoneybun> I need to take into the fact of the time zone change for work
<mariogrip> maybe you could hide in mhall119's bag on the plane xD
<ahoneybun> XD I would do that
<ahoneybun> or try
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> when I get back to work and check out the calendar there
<ahoneybun> I could take off monday and be there for sat and sun
<ahoneybun> then leave
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> I also want to visit Denver when I can
<ahoneybun> visit some friends there, also System76 office
<mariogrip> oh, that would be cool to check out System76
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> also hang out with the awesome folks there
<mariogrip> mhall119: btw, the images for fp2 will out in about 10 minutes, sorry for the delay had some blockers that delayed me
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I wish there was a faster way to travel to usa
<ahoneybun> either way would be nice
<ahoneybun> mm 12hours
<ahoneybun> alright mhall119 want to grab a room together lol
<mariogrip> sad the the only supersonic plane did go out of service in 2003 (Concorde)
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> there are no flights to that plac
<mariogrip> to DUS?
<ahoneybun> DUS?
<mariogrip> Düsseldorf International Airport
<ahoneybun> that's the next town over
<mariogrip> that's the nearest airport, it's just 1.5 hour away
<ahoneybun> just XD
<mariogrip> 50 min by train
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I'd like to take the train
<ahoneybun> that would be cool
<mariogrip> there is also "skytrain" at the airport https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS2MO_lKct4
<ahoneybun> let's not jump ahead
<ahoneybun> I need to be approved first lol
<ahoneybun> that's a big if
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> around 900 so far for the flight
<mariogrip> usd?
<mariogrip> oh, that's expensive
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> it was 1200 for Spain for Akademy
<ahoneybun> or so
<mariogrip> oh!
<mariogrip> well, kinda expected when you sit in a multi billion metal object that sucks fuel :P
<mariogrip> for over 10 hours :P
<mariogrip> humm, wonder if the plane runs linux.... i will not fly with a plane that runs windows, what happens if bluescreen appears
<ahoneybun> I saw the bootup on it
<ahoneybun> my plane did
<mariogrip> that's awesome :D
<ahoneybun> have a pic somewhere
<ahoneybun> https://goo.gl/photos/hERDNCddZNUWpE1C7
<ahoneybun> there
<mariogrip> Awesome :D no plymouth :P
<ahoneybun> and I installed Terminal from mhall119's blog
<mariogrip> what terminal?
<ahoneybun> on UNity8
<ahoneybun> on my laptop
<mariogrip> cool :D maybe i can soon run it, i saw elgstream appeard on the mir source, didn't work last time i tried
<mariogrip> elgstream is nvidia thing so you can run it with closed source drivers
<ahoneybun> this laptop has Intel
<ahoneybun> yea that support would be nice
<ahoneybun> shift+t or something opens a new terminal tab
<ahoneybun> nice
<mariogrip> mine has intel to, but it's wired direly to the graphic card
<ahoneybun> no switcher?
<mariogrip> nope, not on this
<ahoneybun> oh darn
<ahoneybun> I have Intel+NVIDIA
<ahoneybun> but it can switch
<ahoneybun> have not tried Unity8 on there
<ahoneybun> I have Kubuntu on there
<mariogrip> hope Kubuntu can get mir support, that would be awesome
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> we are going Wayland with KDE
<mariogrip> oh.... i like mir better but :P
<ahoneybun> Plasma Mobile has pushed that I imagine
<ahoneybun> but Wayland is a community push
<ahoneybun> Mir is just Canonical
<mariogrip> it could be community push if people didn't ditch it since canonical made it....
<ahoneybun> not just because Canonical made it
<ahoneybun> it was and is pointless with Wayland already out there to work on
<ahoneybun> double work is the problem with Linux
<mariogrip> yeah, but that's the nature of opensource
<mariogrip> competition is healthy
<ahoneybun> one of the reasons we can't have a stanard desktop
<ahoneybun> but that is a different beast
<ahoneybun> Mir < Wayland
<ahoneybun> GNOME and KDE are going Wayland
<ahoneybun> but I'll stop with the bashing
<mariogrip> meh, mir is love <3
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> choice is the gift of OSS
<ahoneybun> well FLOSS
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> yeah :D
<ahoneybun> mm my Caplock light does not work
<ahoneybun> volumn slide does
<ahoneybun> wonder if we can get fingerprint support coming to desktop
<ahoneybun> I have a unit to test
<mariogrip> but, what people in the linux community should stop is been "harsh" to each other. That's why i love ubuntu, eveyone loves everyone <3
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: well, there is fingerprint support in unity7 i guess
<ahoneybun> does not work for me
<ahoneybun> last I checked
<mariogrip> but the fingerprint on phone is tied to android api so
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> things are running pretty smooth on here
<mariogrip> oh... the clock is soon 3 at night here.... i might need to sleep before i fall on my desk as i have done to much times this and last week :P
<ahoneybun> nice XD
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: see you tomorrow at the show :D bye
<ahoneybun> bye
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: you said the sharing/picking problems on the n5 have something to do with apparmor. Have any good pointers where a complete beginner (with ubuntu-touch, not ubuntu itself) can start debugging that? if sharing/picking violates one of the apparmorm profiles, it should show up in a log somewhere, no?
<dobey> ahoneybun: afaict, installing terminal should work on x86, but it's an old version that might have problems
<javier4> guys, some times ago I cloned a phablet5 repo to use with my lollipop5.1 sources (I think it was from somebody called Ondra). Now I read inside its kernel toplevel makefile
<javier4> VERSION = 3
<javier4> PATCHLEVEL = 4
<javier4> SUBLEVEL = 0
<javier4> EXTRAVERSION =
<javier4> NAME = Saber-toothed Squirrel
<javier4> shouldn't it be 3.10.6?
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: the apparmor issue is fixed on the 5.1 version that is soon gonna be pushed to our server. but dmesg and /var/log/syslog shows apparmor logs
<ondra> javier4 depends which kernel you synced
<ondra> javier4 mako kernel is still 3.4
<javier4> ondra, hi man. I cloned with this command you proposed to me
<javier4>  repo init -u ssh://w-ondra@code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com:29418/aosp/platform/manifest -b personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5 -g
<ondra> javier4 well this one would not work, since you would need my ssh key :)
<ondra> javier4 replace address with https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/aosp/platform/manifest
<javier4> ondra, at the time it worked. :-\
<javier4> ondra, anyway, a couple days ago I gave a simple repo sync from toplevel directory. Could it be this the cause of kernel version regression?
<ondra> javier4 but I do not think we ever had 3.10 kernel
<ondra> javier4 and I do not think that manifest even have kernel repo
<ondra> javier4 do you have kernel synced at all?
<javier4> without kernel 3.10 into the repo, how can somebody port an Android lollipop rom to ubuntu touch?
<ondra> javier4 you have to use whatever kernel your device comes with
<ondra> javier4 and on Nexus4 we for example use backports to get new BT functionality
<javier4> then I have to substitute the whole kernel directory that gets cloned from your repo with my original one?
<ondra> javier4 you can just sing it along side, or to different dir
<ondra> javier4 and then adjust in device/... board config path to kernel, for inline kernel compilation
<javier4> ondra, perfect. My original kernel dir is called kernel-3.10, and I think it's customized by mediatek. My device and vendor stuff are already configured to use it, and aosp rom builds fine. Normal thing to do then, is to copy the wole original kernel-3.10 dir, let its name unodified and try to build Ubuntu? This is not explained in porting guide.
<ondra> javier4 yeah, more or less
<ondra> javier4 I have there build scripts in the AOSP tree, to build those kernels inline, you just need to supply defconfig path and if you want to build dtb
<javier4> are you talking about check-config?
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: w00t, that's already fixed? so I can actually share and stuff?
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: Jes :D
<mariogrip> It's on the devel_rc-proposed channel
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: http://news.softpedia.com/news/fairphone-2-and-oneplus-one-ubuntu-phones-receive-bluetooth-voice-call-support-506016.shtml
<ondra> javier4 all should be in device boardconfig
<ahoneybun> mm libertine is shooting python errors at me when creating containers
<ogra_> shoot back then
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> it's on a X86 machine so it might be a issue there
<ogra_> worked here .... but thats about two months ago
<ahoneybun> I'm working on getting the paste from it
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18643721/
<ahoneybun> I might have done something wrong as well lol
<ogra_> ah, i use a chroot ...
<ogra_> not sure how/if the lxd setup works ... bregma could tell you i guess
<ahoneybun> mm so it seems it made the container
<ahoneybun> just can't start it
<bregma> ahoneybun, you'd have to confirm with ChrisTownsend but I think that particular problem was fixed a couple of weeks ago
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: ahoneybun: That particular traceback is fixed in the devel branch, but the real issue is why the container is not starting which the log file would help with.  That said, the fix has not been released yet.
<ahoneybun> ChrisTownsend: alright cool
<ahoneybun> thanks bregma and ChrisTownsend
<ahoneybun> I just installed that ppa from phone stable then the unity8-desktop-session
<ChrisTownsend> ahoneybun: Yeah, I plan on doing a release soon that will have this fix and after it gets shuffled through the processes, it will land in the overlay and yakkety archive.
<ahoneybun> xenial as well?
<ahoneybun> ChrisTownsend: if you need a tester for xenial stuff in the overlay I'm up for it
<ChrisTownsend> ahoneybun: It will be in the overlay PPA for xenial.  And sure, test away and submit bug reports:)
<ahoneybun> well do
<ChrisTownsend> ahoneybun: Cool, thanks
<ahoneybun> I need to file one for OSK
<ahoneybun> when I have my mako connected to a monitor
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering if we need it to come up when there is a bluetooth device connected
<ahoneybun> I know when the user does not a device for input
<ahoneybun> bug 1596235
<ubot5> bug 1596235 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Welcome Wizard] talks about Today/Nearby scope but not installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596235
<ahoneybun> is there a way to get that into OTA 12?
<ahoneybun> or are we at 13 at this point?
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: you are my hero! my n5 just went from "I'm sticking with it because I really, really want ubuntu to work, but it IS painful" to "sure I use ubuntu on my phone, it does everything I need" <3
<ahoneybun> nice!
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: that's awesome to hear, thanks :D but, 5.1 is still a bit unstable, but i'll use this week to stabilize it
<ahoneybun> I still need GPS and Camera
<ahoneybun> ;)
<ahoneybun> tbh Android Wear is kinda important to me though
<mariogrip> n5 has that :) camera is still a bit unstable, sometimes it wont work on 5.1
<ahoneybun> I don't have a N5
<ahoneybun> let's see if N4 BQ channel works with GPS
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: android wear is open source :D use the api to make it work :D
<ahoneybun> XD your fully
<ahoneybun> *funny
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> WAY above me
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: 1 hour to the show now :D
<ahoneybun> plus the background task thing would make it hard to work
<ahoneybun> if not pointless
<mariogrip> well, if you pushed it to the openstore then you can use background tasks
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I have it on the N4 for Dekko and others
<mariogrip> really, ubuntu touch should be more open to background tasks.... android and ios both are more open in that way
<ahoneybun> they say for battery
<mariogrip> who cares for battery when the experience is not as great as ios/android
<ahoneybun> I do
<ahoneybun> atm my OPO is getting really bad to me
<ahoneybun> for me anyway
<mariogrip> well, yeah. but most people prefer listening to spotify while your phone is locked for example....
<mariogrip> or get them notification that you got a new snap on snapchat
<javier4> ondra, yes, in device's BoardConfig it's all set to take the right kernel sources (the original ones), I was talking about the ubuntu tool that modify original defconfig to add/modify kernel configurations needed by Ubuntu Touch.
<ahoneybun> snapchat XD
<ondra> javier4 yeah that is something different and you need to run in before, mind that tools is different and does not produce anymore accurate results
<ahoneybun> Music and Email is more important
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: well yeah, the kids today haz to have them snaps :P
<mariogrip> it was just an example
<EdwardMorbius> does anyone else have a problem with starting Browser on Nvidia proprietary drivers on xenial?
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<mariogrip> EdwardMorbius: what browser, i use chrome with proprietary driver on xenial
<EdwardMorbius> mariogrip Ubuntu Browser
<EdwardMorbius> other browsers work fine
<mariogrip> EdwardMorbius: just tested the ubuntu browser and that works for me
<ahoneybun> mm BQ channel does not work GPS
<EdwardMorbius> mariogrip Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat(version 2.0, options QFlags(), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize -1, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior 2, swapInterval 1, profile  0)
<EdwardMorbius> Aborted (core dumped)
<ahoneybun> it might be since there is no SIM in there
<ahoneybun> it has WiFi though
<EdwardMorbius> plus a whole lot of other errors
<mariogrip> EdwardMorbius: did you install the drivers from nvidias site or ppa?
<EdwardMorbius> mariogrip the Nvidia PPA
<EdwardMorbius> It also dropped this: (webbrowser-app:7065): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<EdwardMorbius> (webbrowser-app:7065): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<EdwardMorbius> (webbrowser-app:7065): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<EdwardMorbius> could not open containers config file  "/home/xyz/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json"
<EdwardMorbius> Clock is also not starting with some opengl error, dekko however started when installed from ppa.
<bregma> EdwardMorbius, it sounds like you're trying to run Mir on the binary-blob proprietary nVidia drivers?
<EdwardMorbius> bregma I dont think so, I am running Browser under Unity 7.
<bregma> hmm
<mariogrip> EdwardMorbius: humm, i use the ppa too.
<EdwardMorbius> Clock fails to start also with a opengl error
<EdwardMorbius> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<EdwardMorbius> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<EdwardMorbius> Unrecognized OpenGL version
<EdwardMorbius> Unrecognized OpenGL version
<EdwardMorbius> libreoffice snap works fine for example, seems unity 8 applications are not liking my gpu though dekko is functional.
<mariogrip> EdwardMorbius: what does update-alternatives --display i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf say (terminal)
<EdwardMorbius> mariogrip i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf - auto mode
<EdwardMorbius>   link best version is /usr/lib/nvidia-367/alt_ld.so.conf
<EdwardMorbius>   link currently points to /usr/lib/nvidia-367/alt_ld.so.conf
<EdwardMorbius>   link i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf is /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf
<EdwardMorbius>   slave i386-linux-gnu_xorg_extra_modules is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules
<EdwardMorbius>   slave i386-linux-gnu_xorg_extra_modules: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/x11-extra-modules
<mariogrip> seems ok
<EdwardMorbius> arent newer nvidia drivers built with some kind of egl wayland/mir support? or it doesnt work yet with mir
<dobey> afaik proprietary nvidia/amd don't work with mir. not entirely sure if the open source ones do either
<bregma> EdwardMorbius, they're still working on Mir support, and the Wayland guys seem to want to reject what nVidia is doing
<bregma> nouveau should work OK though
<EdwardMorbius> bregma I think I read about that on Phoronix, they dont like something nvidia is doing with drivers but I dont remember what exactly
<bregma> they son't like the eglstream model
<bregma> *don't
<EdwardMorbius> but that model is okay for mir?
<dobey> i wonder how long until vulkan is ready
<bregma> EdwardMorbius, i requires a different code path for nVidia vs. everyone else, and because it's all about buffer control and sequencing, that means a lot of work
<bregma> also, there are social issue involved
<Flohack> Hi there!
<Flohack> I would like to start working on a backup/restore solution for touch
<EdwardMorbius> bregma I see. I hope it ends up well in the end
<Flohack> Since I had issues with my display, and suddenly found out I got no backup of my contacts
<Flohack> I started a vote here: https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist/577d175a7d52931400b9a682
<Flohack> Looking forward to people voting for it ;)
<bregma> EdwardMorbius, I imagine both sides in the Wayland/nVidia debacle will compromise in the end, since everyone wants it to work
<bregma> they're all smart people with good intentions, just not all the same good intentions
<EdwardMorbius> bregma hopefully they will resolve it fast so linux can move ahead with all the new things users are excited about
<bregma> things move too fast until the move too slow
<EdwardMorbius> good thing most linux users are patient :))
<mterry> Flohack, I think charles was looking at a backup solution?
<Flohack> Really? I did find not much on Google about any ideas
<Flohack> Would be glad to help
<charles> flohack, it's a pretty new project, probably not much on Google yet
<Flohack> Cool, I am open to help if I can. I really think that this is essential to get user acceptance
<Flohack> to get more user acceptance ;)
<charles> flohack, xavigarcia and I are working on it right now, first phase will be a manual backup/restore for contacts/sms/mail/etc + multimedia from touch to a cloud, eg mCloud or dropbox
<Flohack> Exactly!
<Flohack> That´s good
<charles> Flohack, the project is keeper and it's in launchpad right now @ lp:keeper, but it relies on a new package named storage-framework that is still a private package. That should be changing RSN
<Flohack> Oki. Let me take a look
<Flohack> Hm ok, as soon as there is a public version available let me know ;)
<charles> Flohack, just to be clear -- this isn't doing much yet, wouldn't be useful even if storage-framework was packaged
<Flohack> Sure, but I am in general interested to get more involved in touch programming, so first step I think would be to hang on with a project which is still small ;)
<charles> Flohack, my expectation is that it would at least be buildable in a couple of weeks, and usable for mCloud in a month
<Flohack> Oki - I would also try to add owncloud support then
<charles> Flohack, the basic idea is that Keeper will farm out the task backing up / restoring $thing by invoking a helper. There will be standard helpers eg for simple directories, so backing up XDG user dirs can be handled by that
<charles> Flohack, this way 3rd party apps could provide their own helpers if they have custom needs
<Flohack> mhm.. So also mayb just to the SD card?
<charles> Flohack, so the Keeper service just processes these binary blobs, doesn't know what's in them, just indexes the metainfo and passes it along to storage-framework for cloud storage
<charles> the helpers could even encrypt the data themselves before passing it to the Keeper service, if it doesn't want to trust /anyone/ :-)
<Flohack> Ok wrong thing mentioned, helper will be for aggregation. understood. So storage-framework will be the point where to customize for diffeerent targets?
<charles> Flohack, storage-framework currently has a POC to write to the local filesystem, you could use that to write to an sd card
<charles> Flohack, if by targets you mean cloud providers, eg dropbox, spideroak, owncloud -- yes, you've got it
<Flohack> Because, even if there is no cloud, SD card backup would have already helped me
<Flohack> Luckily my screen started to work again ;)
<Flohack> 4 days of drying it
<charles> lucky you. Mine never come back :(
<Flohack> It got wet from the rain in my pocket.
<charles> Flohack, so, ping back in a couple of weeks, or if you see storage-framework go public before that
<Flohack> When driving with my bike
<Flohack> Oki I will
<Flohack> Does lp not offer any subscriptions for project changes?
<charles> Flohack, I am not positive but I /think/ the priority there is mCloud and then dropbox, so if you wanted to write an owncloud backend you would not be conflicting with anyone's work
<Flohack> cool
<Flohack> Are you then planning to make automatic backups possible?
<Flohack> And here the question, how much does touch support background tasks for that?
<charles> Flohack, yes automatic backups are planned to come after the first iteration
<Flohack> Oki nice
<Flohack> This for sure is an important milestone towards consumer
<charles> One of the "really important features but can't make the 1.0 deadline with it" :-)
<Flohack> hehe
<Flohack> Then 3rd iteration, incremental :P
<dobey> Flohack: backup would be a system service, and apps would register with it to provide their data to the backup service. apps themselves can't perform any extra background processing
<Flohack> Oki understood
<Flohack> Thanks guys, I will check back on lp after my holiday, starting on Sat ;)
<Flohack> Have a nice eve
<mariogrip> mhall119: did you get the new images for fp2?
<mhall119> mariogrip: not yet, been occupied withother things
<howdoIswype> o/
<howdoIswype> A friend of mine recently had shoulder surgery, and I'm looking to stitch together some kind of one-handed text entry. It would be magical if there was a swype-like Touch app that would run on Desktop (I can handle a recompile), but I can't seem to get my claws in. Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-07
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://www.amazon.com/BLU-R1-HD-Exclusive-Lockscreen/dp/B01H2E0J5M/ref=sr_tr_sr_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1467851047&sr=8-2&keywords=blu+r1+hd
<javier4> is it normal that cortex-a53 is not a valid value for TARGET_CPU_VARIANT for Ubuntu-touch?
<javier4> why inside bionic/libc/arch-arm64/ of ubuntu there's no cortex-a53 directory present in AOSP source for my device?
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: for the the camera stopped working. not a dealbreaker for me, but are you aware of this?
<black_puppydog> (on a hammerhead)
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: yeah, the camera is still a bit unstable
<mariogrip> bluetooth is also a bit unstable
<black_puppydog> actually, the camera worked pretty fine for me before the big update. unstable, yes, but working. now it won't start any longer. Coming from android I would have tried "delete application data" or some such to reset it, is there sth similar on ubuntu?
<handstied_> Hi everybody. The guys from #ubuntu-libertine send me over here. I am having trouble with the onscreen keyboard since I installed Libertine and created a container. The osk doesn't come up anymore, in any app I start.
<handstied_> I posted a short question and description on askubuntu (http://askubuntu.com/questions/795897/ubuntu-touch-onscreen-keyboard-disappeared-meizu-mx4-pro)
<handstied_> You can imagine, that my phone is not very smart any more. I can use the dialer for the phone and PIN entry... thats it. No other texting is possible. I really appreciate your help!
<davmor2> handstied_: what happens if you reboot it
<handstied_> reboot doesn't change anything
<handstied_> I was thinking on reinstalling OTA-11... maybe whatever got kicked off by the installing libertine falls back in place... unfortunately I couldn't  find a manual on how to do it online.
<matv1> handstied_ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.nl/2016/06/how-to-install-older-ota-release-in.html
<handstied_> matv1: thanks, that looks good. I will try that after work.
<mhall119> oSoMoN: is there any pending fix for scrolling in the webbrowser-app?
<dobey> mhall119: i'm not sure it's an issue in the browser itself
<mhall119> half the time I start a wheel or 2-finger scroll, it bounces me all the way to the top of bottom of a page before starting to scroll
<dobey> oh, as in, not on a phone?
<mhall119> yeah, on the desktop
<mhall119> I haven't experienced this with touch-scrolling
<mhall119> it's like it has an incorrect memory of the last page location, and goes back to that before scrolling
<dobey> oh. i thought you were talking about the common issue where trying to scroll will jump way down. i get the same issue in android too.
<mhall119> so instead of code saying "Scroll down 10 lines from here" it says "Scroll down 10 lines from the last known location", thinking that "here" == "last known location" when they don't
<dobey> but if there's some weirdness using a mouse on an x86 PC, i guess that's a different issue
<davmor2> mhall119: it is because the travel rate is ramped up for touch scroll which unfortunately doesn't match mouse scroll there is an old bug for it but I can't remember the number off the top of my head
<mhall119> davmor2: I don't think that's it
<mhall119> it's not the speed, it jumps instantly to a different location and then scrolls at a normal pace
<davmor2> mhall119: ah okay
<ahoneybun> mhall119: heyo
<mhall119> o/ ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> this laptop would be almost perfect for convergence
<ahoneybun> since it spins to be a tablet like thing lol
<dobey> i wonder how well unity8 would work on my fujitsu
<ahoneybun> it works better then I thought
<dobey> i guess it wouldn't be so great on this machine, because poulsbo
<ahoneybun> mhall119: so we don't have much space for wallpapers? So a click package is what we are going for?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no decision has been made yet, but that seems like the better option
<ahoneybun> alright thanks
<ahoneybun> another issue is the scaling
<ahoneybun> going from a small screen like the N4 or BQ 4,5/5 to even 1080 destroys wallpapers
 * ahoneybun continues to look for old games in his house
<dobey> ?
<dobey> what resolution is the actual wallpaper file? or is it a heavily dithered jpeg or something?
<ahoneybun> well the N4 is like 1280x768
<ahoneybun> going from that to 1080 makes it look bad
<ahoneybun> not any software issue
<dobey> i mean, the n5 is 1080p, and wallpaper on it looked fine to me
<ahoneybun> well going from landscape to portrait or back and forth
<ahoneybun> 1080x 1920 vs 1920x1080
<dobey> oh it's rotating the background and scaling it?
<dobey> that is certainly a software issue :)
<ahoneybun> not sure if it rotates
<ahoneybun> just says the size is the same just different angle
<ahoneybun> if we can set one wallpaper for the lockscreen and one for the background in dock mode
<ahoneybun> *Desktop Mode
<ahoneybun> that would be ideal
<mhall119> mariogrip: ping
<mariogrip> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> mariogrip: hey, something's gone bad with my phone
<tsimonq2> mhall119: if you're on rc-proposed, check the landing team email for today
<mhall119> I tried to install rev 10 using ubuntu-device-flash a couple days ago, but I can't boot into recovery anymore and the Ubuntu it boots into still says it's rev 4
<tsimonq2> (it's messed up)
<mhall119> I tried using fastboot to re-flash the boot image, but that doesn't help
<mhall119> tsimonq2: is the problem related to the recovery img?
<mariogrip> mhall119: have you tried flashing recovery?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: dbus issues if I remember correctly, sorry
<mhall119> no, I haven't gotten a new recovery img lately, so I wasn't sure if the old one would work
<mhall119> my recovery.img is from Feb 15
<mariogrip> mhall119: let me upload the new one to you, but the system image server should have the new one
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1599163
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599163 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Move unity8's greeter off the "/" DBus path" [Medium,Triaged]
<mariogrip> mhall119: give me a minute to build it, i didn't have one that was built
<mhall119> mariogrip: got it built yet?
<mariogrip> mhall119: i'm struggling with some crashes, i updated the recovery since, but it crashes on FP2
<mariogrip> sorry about that
<mhall119> np, I can wait
<mariogrip> mhall119: here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/mhall/recovery-7.img
<mariogrip> mhall119: it might not work, i had to rewrite some stuff, if it does not work i'll fix it until tomorrow
<mariogrip> mhall119: i have to run, i'll be back in a bit
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping ping
<ahoneybun> we need someone from the CC for the Membership Board
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yo, am I to late?
<ahoneybun> yea popey came out
<mhall119> cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<mhall119> ahoneybun: try me on telegram next time, I don't get notifications from IRC
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you rarely answer there as well ;p
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: if there is any help, I nearly always answer :D :D
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: it was about the Membership Board, needed a CC member to fill in if needed
<ahoneybun> but thanks!
<ahoneybun> I wanted to talk to you about the english on your ubport site lol
<mariogrip> what English :P i don't speak that lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> this guy is from Norway as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNENVZFHutQ
<ahoneybun> mariogrip:
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: it's a honey bunny :D
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> I wonder what the people in that video was thinking, when there is a random rabbit playing guitar....
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: what about the english? something i shoud edit?
<mariogrip> btw: https://github.com/ubports/ubports.com
<ahoneybun> I might just being a bit of a grammer nazi
<ahoneybun> *grammar
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> I like how you spelled that wrong, a bit ironic :P
<ahoneybun> but I fixed it
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mm jade huh mariogrip?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: jup, well it's named pug now due to copyright thing
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: so do I clone it or fork it then make changes?
<mariogrip> you can fork it, then make changes on your local fork, then send a pull request
<ahoneybun> cool
<mariogrip> https://help.github.com/articles/using-pull-requests/
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://github.com/ubports/ubports.com/pull/2
<ahoneybun> :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: seems good :D
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> first github pull request
<ahoneybun> and just got hit with the email about it :D
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: already on the server :D auto updates the server :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks :D
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: on the get involved page the report bug links to oneplus one
<ahoneybun> any general link to use?
<ahoneybun> np :)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: we have moved to lunchpad for bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubports-android
<mariogrip> that's for all including oneplus one
<ahoneybun> alright I'll use that
<ahoneybun> on that page atm
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: if you have time, could you add irc links to #ubports and #ubuntu-touch
<mariogrip> on get-involved
<ahoneybun> want to use kiwi for it?
<ahoneybun> is this: http://github.com/ubports still good for the source or is that on LP too?
<mariogrip> i was just think infomation where to find irc, i don't think we need embeded irc client. but if you want to add it sure. and yes we use github for all our sources still
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: if you want to embed IRC: https://kiwiirc.com/embedding
<ahoneybun> we use it on the Kubuntu website
<mariogrip> yeah, sure :D
<ahoneybun> it uses iframe
<ahoneybun> if you don't want to embed it that's fine
<ahoneybun> I can just link to Kiwi IRC site or something
<mariogrip> no, same for me, iframe is fine :)
<ahoneybun> pulled, let's see
<ahoneybun> I can get something together if that does not work
<ahoneybun> we have it on WordPress so not sure
 * ahoneybun crosses fingers
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: i made a comment, you cannot use html with jade
<ahoneybun> mm alright
<ahoneybun> that site just pulls the tag out
<ahoneybun> iframe() and not <iframe></iframe>
<ahoneybun> should that worik?
<ahoneybun> *work
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> jade works like that
<ahoneybun> k fixing it
<ahoneybun> that site is pretty bad
<ahoneybun> cuts off long text
<mariogrip> there is more html to jade sites, i just took the first one on google
<ahoneybun> should I open a new pull?
<mariogrip> nope, it adds automatically to the existing one
<ahoneybun> cool
<mariogrip> it worked https://ubports.com/get-involved
<mariogrip> :D
<ahoneybun> works!
<UBport-use|5329> Hola!
<UBport-use|5329> it's me
<UBport-use|5329> Mario
<UBport-use|35443> ahoneybun: ping :D
<UBport-use|5329> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> nice!
<mariogrip> Also Thanks ahoneybun :D
<ahoneybun> np :)
<ahoneybun> nice to help out
<mariogrip> I'll add a new page, a sponsor page
<ahoneybun> for DigitalOcean?
<ahoneybun> or more?
<mariogrip> DigitalOcean and patreon
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ubports/ubports.com/graphs/contributors
<ahoneybun> github does not know me XD
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: they take a bit time to update, you will be there soon :D
<ahoneybun> nice!
<ahoneybun> I didn't do it for that but it does look cool
<ahoneybun> will my fork get the new page?
<ahoneybun> or how do I update that?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: https://help.github.com/articles/syncing-a-fork/
<ahoneybun> mm since my changes are upstream already anyway
<ahoneybun> no big deal with syncing
<ahoneybun> I must be doing something wrong
<ahoneybun> git fetch upstream does not work
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: any idea?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: "Before you can sync your fork with an upstream repository, you must configure a remote that points to the upstream repository in Git."
<mariogrip> https://help.github.com/articles/configuring-a-remote-for-a-fork
<ahoneybun> alright my bad
<mariogrip> no problem :)
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> I added the demo remote
<ahoneybun> upstream
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahoneybun> and synced
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: uCycle is on github as well https://github.com/ahoneybun/uCycle
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: awesome :D
<ahoneybun> yea I like it over LP
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: http://ubports.com/sponsors
<ahoneybun> nice
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-08
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: https://github.com/ahoneybun/uCycle/blob/master/README.md
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> litte small maybe and favicons :P
<ahoneybun> testing things lol
<mariogrip> favicons*
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> WIP as they say lol
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: "Contributions to master, excluding merge commits"
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: what?
<ahoneybun> that's what the contributor page says lol
<ahoneybun> either way I just used full size images on my README for uCycle
<mariogrip> Cool :D
<ahoneybun> so sharing passwords in the US is now a crime
<ahoneybun> ...
<mariogrip> Lol
<Acou_Bass> imagine how many passwords you just shared by saying the word 'passwords'
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I can't seem to post on the ubport forms
<ahoneybun> *forums
<ioc> hello, would someone be able to provide some support regarding enabling ubuntu specific kernel config options please?
<ogra_> bregma, hmm, i see a purtine app when i search fr "Desktop" on my phone ... in the app store scope it tells me it is installed ... in the app scope i cant see it though
<bregma> ogra_, that's odd
<ogra_> and if i long-press the icon in th app-store search i just get an empty page
<bregma> ogra_, when you say 'app scope' do you mean the XApp scope?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> just the generic apps scope that shows my installed apps
<bregma> XApps no longer appear in the regular app scope, because they're no regular apps
<ogra_> there is no entry for it
<ogra_> i'm talking about https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.puritine
<ogra_> it isnt in my application list at all
<bregma> right, they're XApps and you need the XApps scope to see them
<ogra_> but going to the app store on my phone it claims it is installed
<ogra_> so what is it good for ?
<ogra_> i thought thats the app installer
<ogra_> and in the Xapps scope i dont seem to have any option to install an app or anything
<bregma> some day (soon) the apps scope will be an aggregating scope that surfaces and launches native apps, snaps, and XApps, but not today
<bregma> the Desktop Applications click (formerly known as Puritine) contains 5 XApps preinstalled
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> so why claims my phone it is installed (while it isnt)
<bregma> anything else we don't (yet) support outside of developer preview (CLI) functionality, because there are too many known limitations
<bregma> if you phone claims Puritine is installed, it's installed
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> i dont have an icon for it
<bregma> you just can't see the XApps unless you have the XApps (libertine-scope) installed
<ogra_> and as i said,, long pressing the icon in the store scope doesnt get m the details page
<ogra_> i have the libertine scope installed
<ogra_> it only tells me "no XApps available"
<bregma> is everything up-to-date?
<ogra_> well, i'm on rc-proposed, updated this morning to the latest imag
<dobey> ogra_: puritine app? as in an X app that's installed in a container?
<ogra_> e
<ogra_> dobey, no ... see the uappexplorer link above
<dobey> ogra_: oh, puritine isn't an app though is it?
<ogra_> there is a purtine click in the store
<ogra_> i can find it when searching locall in my app store on the phone
<dobey> right, but it's not an app or a scope, as i understand
<ogra_> it has a green checkmark and says it is installed
<ogra_> long pressing it gets me a whitepage
<ogra_> opening the libertine scope tells me "No XApps installed"
<ogra_> so i guess something is wrong here
<bregma> defiitely sounds like
<bregma> ogra_, what version of the Puritine click does your local store say is installed?
<ogra_> (... i.e. i should be able to uninstall it trough the store scope ... or at least see the details)
<dobey> ogra_: the problem is that it's not an app or a scope, i think
<dobey> ogra_: file a bug agaisnt unity-scope-click
<ogra_> bregma, there are no details  :)
<ogra_> so how would i tell
<dobey> ogra_: "click list" in terminal :)
<ogra_> offt
<ogra_> *pfft
<bregma> funny, I get a blank screen from the store when I go to see details too
<ogra_> bregma, 0.1
<dobey> really it shouldn't appear in the store scope at all.
<ogra_> dobey, well, uappexplorer never lies :P
<bregma> ogra_, 0.1 is the empty click, which explains why you don;t get any apps in the XApps scope
<dobey> ogra_: yes it does :)
<ogra_> never ever :P
<ogra_> bregma, ah, yeah, i see there is 0.12
<ogra_> but indeed i cant install it
<ogra_> (since i cant get rid of 0.1)
<bregma> ogra_, the empty click is shipped in rc-proposed otherwise it would blow the partition size during flash
<dobey> ogra_: it should appear in updates page in system settings
<bregma> then you need to update the click from the store
<ogra_> right, but the click scope doesnt allow that
<dobey> click scope doesn't do updates anyway
 * ogra_ checks system-settings
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> yeah, i see a 600MB update
<ogra_> hmm
<bregma> we ended up in a compromising position because it was so big
<ogra_> wht if i dont want it ?
<bregma> if you don;t want it, don't hit the update button
<ogra_> i guess i need to install it first to be able to uninstall it ?
<dobey> but having it appear in the store scope, and it being a blank page, are bugs
<dobey> ogra_: no, you won't be able to uninstall it
<ogra_> bregma, i dont want to see it every day in myupdates window either :P
<ogra_> dobey, that will break as soon as we get notifications for app updates
<ogra_> you will constantly get notified
<dobey> ogra_: lol, great. so in another 4 years when we get that, you can complain about updates all the time :)
<bregma> I believe it only get into the rc-proposed channel for -pd images, since it's in the custom overlay tarball for only certain devices
<ogra_> and if i ever accidentially hit "update all" i *will* get it
<ogra_> bregma, i definitely dont use pd
<ogra_> not on my phone
<bregma> it would be nice to have a 'never tell me about updates to this package' in the UI
<ogra_> well,, but we dont have it ... and most people do hit "update all"
<dobey> it would be nice if people filed bugs, when bugs happen :)
<ogra_> so they end up with 600MB eaten on their disk
 * dobey can't fix bugs that aren't reported
<ogra_> dobey, i'll file a bug, i have obviously only discovered it a few mins ago
<bregma> if you're not using a channel for one of the -pd supported images, the Puritine click should not be in the customer overlay, so someone must have messed up
<ogra_> the point is that the concept forces it onto everyone
<dobey> it's not installed on my mako
<bregma> we certainly don;t want to have people using older devices installing that click and killing their disk space
<ogra_> bregma, i use a MXpro5 that i switched to rc-proposed after finding it unusable for a week ... but i never switched to a diffrent channel like pd on that phone
<bregma> MXpro5 is a -pd device
<ogra_> by default ?
<bregma> as I understand it, yes
<dobey> well if you switched channels you would have had to specify the channel used
<bregma> that's the turbo, right?
<dobey> so what channel does system-image-cli -i say you are on?
<dobey> yes, that's turbo
<ogra_> bregma, yeah
<ogra_> and yes, it says meizu.en-pd :/
<ogra_> so that means i can never again hit update all ... :(((
<ogra_> doesnt feel like the concept has been thought through
<bregma> or just bite the bullet and install the full click, then enjoy running the GIMP on your phone
<ogra_> suuure
<ogra_> i have a tablet for that stuff :P
<bregma> you will be the life of the party
<ogra_> i prefer to have 20GB of offline maps for uNav eating my space instead
<dobey> well, so that gives you 44 GB more space, so 600 MB isn't too much :)
<dobey> just don't install an update on 3G
<ogra_> 44GB ?
<ogra_> how did you make up that number ?
<dobey> 64 - 20 ?
<dobey> isn't turbo 64 GB storage ?
<ogra_> nope, 32
<ogra_> with 25G for userdta
<ogra_> *userdata
<dobey> oh, well, then still plenty of space
<dobey> or just uninstall the thing
<ogra_> i dont think i can
<ogra_> it comes from the custom tarball
<ogra_> (i probably can but it will return)
<dobey> you can't remove the stuff from /custom, but you can unregister it, and the update won't appear in system settings any more
<dobey> click unregister com.ubuntu.puritine
<dobey> or something like that
 * ogra_ really doesnt see the point in that click ... instead dev time should have been invested in making the frontend to libertine-container-manager better so you can install debs 
<ogra_> but hey, i'm just ranting :P
 * dobey blames brexit
<ogra_> +1
<bregma> ogra_, it's a marketing thing, there is no rationalizing it
<ogra_> its all popey's fault anyway ... and if not it was davmor2
<bregma> definitely popey
<ogra_> bregma, yeah, but a marketing thing every user will suffer from
<ogra_> at least on turbo
<ogra_> heck ... i'll just upgrade it and ignore the wasted space
<dobey> ogra_: file a bug against ubuntu-ux :)
<ogra_> i'll file a bug against canonical-marketing :P
<ogra_> subject: "doesn't work !!11eleven"
<ogra_> (with no summary .. muhahaha)
<davmor2> ogra_: actually I think both of us voted to remain so were in the 48% with a brain
<ogra_> davmor2, i know :(
 * dobey just wants to know how the heck url handling works
<Mister_Q> bregma Is there no way to restrict the click to the new devices ? I just installed the libertine-scope and puritine click on krillin, arale and flo (yes I know thats bad, yes I'm used to reflash my devices several times per week ;) )
<dobey> no
<bregma> Mister_Q, as far as we can tell, there is no way to filter available apps in the store based on device
<davmor2> dobey: same a baggage handling only with urls, just a guess I could be completely wrong
<Mister_Q> that's unfortunate :/
 * ogra_ watches the update sit at 100% for 10mins now 
<bregma> Mister_Q, yes, especially when I go to install clicks on the desktop and they fail because they're ARM-only
<dobey> bregma: apparently that's not why they're failing
<dobey> bregma: but i'm not sure what the reason is :-/
<Mister_Q> bregma, oh wow I didn't even thought about that
<bregma> dobey, I only get failures when I get an architecture mismatch
<bregma> could be coincidence, I haven't tried them all
<dobey> bregma: can you get me the logs from ubuntu-download-manager when you try to install terminal app on x86 in unity8?
<ogra_> oh, wow ... it finally finished
<ogra_> (would i be a normal user i would have thought it is broken and killed system-settings ... that was about 15min in total for the update ... most of the time just sitting at 100%)
<ogra_> bregma, hmm, ii thought you added a fix to have libertine use proper DPI settings ?
<bregma> ogra_, I think there is a temporary one in the queue, but the real fix is waiting for the XMir dev to come back from vacation
<ogra_> uuuh ... and we have matchbox frames now, even in non-desktop mode ?
<bregma> ogra_, yeah, sorry, it's a workaround to get the OSK working
<ogra_> how about havint a freameless theme in use
<ogra_> *having
<bregma> once window management in Unity 8 is working better, the matchbox decs will disappear again
<ogra_> or a 1px frame
<ogra_> ok
<bregma> dobey, where are the logs from ubuntu-download-manager saved?
<dobey> bregma: ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ iirc
<bregma> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18796359/
<bregma> and it might be a good idea to add logrotation or something to those logs
<dobey> ok, hmm, why is it downloading the armhf click instead of the old multi click then.
<dobey> bregma: thanks
<timeax> Hello peopls
<timeax> Hi mariogrip are you online?
<taiebot> Am i right to believe that OTA-13 will bring some significant performance improvement. I mean the UITK update OTA 13.
<dobey> ota12 not even released yet. don't know what will make it into 13 yet
<taiebot> dobey: it's all here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<dobey> taiebot: don't misinterpret that
<dobey> things being tested doesn't necessarily mean they'll land in time for a particular OTA
<ahoneybun> mm odd my SIM card does not work in my N4
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-09
<liv21> i have a meizu pro 5 ubuntu edition and i tried to install libertine last night and now my on screen keyboard has disappeared. can anybody help me recover the phone. it's been rendered unusable. thank you in advance
<bregma> liv21, you're the second one to experience that problem, it makes no sense though because Libertine and the OSK are unrelated
<bregma> on the other hand, the only way to "install libertine" is to make your system writable, isn't it?
<liv21> the install failed as it said i had unmet dependancies and when i rebooted there was no keyboard.
<liv21> i followed the instructions on the wiki. i made writable
<liv21> you must forgive me but i am a noob and panicking a bit because i love this phone
<iugiu> hi, i can't install "touch" on my nexus 7.
<iugiu> somehow it won't start
<iugiu> can someone help me?
<ahoneybun> iugiu: 2012 or 2013?
<iugiu> 2013
<iugiu> do i need kitkat for it?
<ahoneybun> Wifi?
<ahoneybun> or LTE one
<iugiu> wifi
<ahoneybun> iugiu: this works fine: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ahoneybun> I installed it from 6.0.1
<iugiu> hmm strange i tried now for hours
<iugiu> doesn't work
<ahoneybun> what does it do?
<iugiu> after the first install, it tries to reboot and i get the errormessage
<iugiu> "this phone needs recovery from a pc or...."
<ahoneybun> oh that
<iugiu> jup
<ahoneybun> I got that before
<ahoneybun> I unlocked the bootloader then tried to intall
<ahoneybun> *install
<ahoneybun> after going back to android I set the device up
<ahoneybun> then installed Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> iugiu: http://i.imgur.com/wVANdZF.jpg
<iugiu> jup
<iugiu> same for me
<ahoneybun> I reinstalled Android, go though the setup, then try to install
<ahoneybun> worked for me
<iugiu> okay
<iugiu> i'll try
<iugiu> thx
<ilsu> hey ahoneybun, I think it works now!
<ilsu> I dongraded my nexus 7 to kit kat and then reinstallt "touch"
<ilsu> now its loading.
<ilsu> : D
<ahoneybun> mm odd
<jaywink> hi all. just updated my Bq E4.5 rc-proposed this morning and now phone doesn't boot, just a single screen flicker on power press. anyone know if this is a known issue and any tips on restoring functionality?
<jaywink> data loss is not an issue
<jaywink> ok that is odd, tried to get into recovery but selecting that from the boot loader booted the phone normally and successfully..
<jaywink> second boot worked ok ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<liv21> Hello
<liv21> I am trying to flash my Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition
<liv21> I cannot get to the point where I can allow Dev options because my keyboard has disappeared. Can anyone help?
<ahoneybun> what channel has libertine and everything?
<bregma> ahoneybun, libertine is in the base image now, so any rc-proposed channel will have it...  if you're looking at stable, only turbo and frieza
<ahoneybun> damn I picked stablet for mako
<ahoneybun> since my SIM stopped working
<bregma> for non-pd rc-proposed channels (not turbo or frieza) you'll still have to install the libertine-scope (XApps scope) from the store, which is not a hardship
<ahoneybun> did not do the job for me
<ahoneybun> so rc-proposed on mako?
<bregma> yes, should be easy to switch
<ahoneybun> yea I know moved to BQ to see if GPS worked, it did not
<ahoneybun> I just did a --wipe this time
<ahoneybun> mm odd adding my wiki in the setup caused a reboot
<ahoneybun> but it did connect
<ahoneybun> anyone with a Nexus 4 that does not work with a SIM on OTA11?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any ideas with SIM for you?
<ahoneybun> N4 wise
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-10
<bumblehead> hi I've uploaded a new version of a click package to ubuntu touch
<bumblehead> the package requires cjk support
<bumblehead> is there something that needs to be specified in the click package somewhere...
<bumblehead> to ensure the client has cjk support?
<bumblehead> cjk is chinese/japanese/korean text
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ota12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ota
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !release
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bregma> need a different bot for Ubuntu Touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, indeed I was just thinking that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when I saw stuff like release h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a new versibion of Ubuntu touch every six months uhmm right :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more like every six  weeks or so awesome :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, how's progress of 12, when is likely to be released?
<bregma> last I read on the mailing list it's in good shape and due for release real soon (I don't know specifics, sorry)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, and how's Libertine anything coming along :D
<bregma> not too bad, Chris has cut-and-paste working in a developer silo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, what's a silo?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who's Chris?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and ah yeah you said  clickable links is ota 13 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> touch screen keyboard was ota 12 though?  I did go through the ota 12 feature propslas and so on the other night/day and for previous releases actsaully from the link
* Topic unset by SebthreeBQM10HD on #ubuntu-touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh not this again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok change it back to how it's meant to be the topic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> someone
<bregma> Chris is the developer working on that task, and a "silo" is a kind of PPA that pulls in changes from different projects and lets you test then, then automatically published the results when everyone is satisfied
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah right I see :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> publish the results as in part of the update?
<bregma> yes, exactly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  Ithought about maybe going on the like dev previw ethingey, or eventually with something maybe, get stuff early to test etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how about the librtine gui app store, that's not likely untill say I don't know OTA 15 maybe?
<bregma> I think we're waiting for the copy-and-paste to land in an OTA first so we can collect feedback
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I still think that's a real advantage being able to run lots of Desktop Linux type ( although ok compiled for ARM not x86/64 but yes same  kind of programs ) on Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who needs Android apps, when can run things like FIrefox, VLC, Libre Office, etc etc
<bregma> on releasing in stages: we can test all we want, but it's impossible to anticipate all of the weird and wonderful ways people use things, so releasing something to the public always results in all kinds of unexpected bugs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah public is testers for now to if that's what you mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> new features slowlgy features by features
<SebthreeBQM10HD> true new features new bugs
<bregma> there no way we can test everything running *in* libertine, it's just not scalable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed to that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but haing a gui way to easilly install mroe programs into libertine will be good, when that comes :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I can imagine a site such as omgubuntu saying how great it is to be able to do that, once that happens as well :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, a bit like today they posted something about Unity in Windows 10 using the new thing for yeah Ubuntu in Windows
<bregma> I can imagine that too...  I'm anticipating the tidal wave of support queries
 * bregma goes to book vacation for that week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma,  he h
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, certain things like what we been talking about currrently lacking, but once they are there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that will bring in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that should bring in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> quite a few new people to Ubuntu devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, it's awesome really,  how things are progressing, I reember when the default browser was so horrible that it coudn't even clear the history!
<bregma> you can clear the history now? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and when the report crashes to Canonical feature trying to disable it well, woudl just put it on again tick
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yes can clear history now it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  can also untick report crahses to Canonical
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but when that BQ Aquarious BQ 4.5 phone came out with the Ubuntu touch on there by default, nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I keep that on a old version, I thought I Had lost that phone last year to, but it turned up  here in Janurary :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so not been updated since like June, but by keeping it on a old version, when I do have it on, can start seeing progress more as well as time goes on :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for example it's got the old plymouth or whatever boot up screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's got all the colours for shutting down on the buttons as well, not sure why that changed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I was showing two guys at my LUG my UBuntu devices and such last month :d
<bregma> you should write a blog post or something comparing the progress, it would be interesting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, wel I could maybe, but I don't do blog posts
<bregma> yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes ther will be a load of background changes that are known about or not, but it's the end user changes that may notice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the differences you see you willl notice
<bregma> I had a blog post two years ago about Unity 8 on the desktop with screenshots, and it sure has changed a lot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah it's a bit like if you load up say Ubuntu 5.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you'll see that GNOME 2 changed quite a bit since then as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what you see as a user
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, also at that kind of time the debate as if Desktop Linux could go more main streame or not,  general pubic,  specfically or mostly Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that didn't happen
<bregma> heh, Unity 8 on desktop in JJanuary of 2014: https://bregmatter.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/unity8-home.jpg
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but it's like we are kind of livingg that again or kind of thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but diffenretly  now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> via these Ubuntu devices, which yep aren't ready yet for the more general public, but maybe in a year or two or so ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> actusally if just going to do email and browsing and take some photos, then I guess it's already ready realy :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, clickable links will be nice :D I can't click that
<bregma> soon....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's like  feaures that are seen as basics must have,  if going to get out there to the public :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes as techis we are more forgiving about lack of stuff like that, when we have the technical reasons
<bregma> I tried taking a bunch of photos with my m10 yesterday, they all turned out like crap
<bregma> not the device, just the photographer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hold on be right back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, ok just seen the screenshot that looks a bit like a old gnome 3 shell prewview or something
<liv21> I cannot access the settings on Meizu Pro 5 in order to enable Developer Mode
<liv21> Is there a way to flash the device without Developer Mode enabled?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, yes probably
<liv21> Do you know how?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, I think developer mode is to enable some features not enabled by default mostly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not needed to use that on any Ubuntu device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, I also think you can probably download an image
<SebthreeBQM10HD> of Ubuntu TOUCH for the device from Meizu, well ok BQ provide them, I am not sure about Meizu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, then via a computer and USB cable you could start over completly
<liv21> My on screen keyboard disappeared after I tried to install libertine. I want to start fresh but I can't figure out how to access the device to flash the new image because without Dev mode enabled
<liv21> ADB finds no device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, no that's ok about the keyboard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, that's meant to be
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, FIrefox,  Gimp, Gedit,  anything via Libertine for now will only work with a pshyicall keyboard,  that's via a bluetooth keyboard of a usb computer keyboard via otg device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, for now they won't work with the touch screen keyboard only native programs, however an update is coming, but not in the next over the air update ota 12, but I think in the next one or soon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, I have done a factory reset via the reset option,  on  BQ Aquarious 4.5 and Meizu MX 4. not a BQ M10 talet yet. there's an option in the settings
<liv21> The phone reset and I have to use touch input to access my WIFI and set up the phone. The keyboard won't come up for anything at the moment
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you shoudn't need developer mode to do a factory reset as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, the keyboard for now should only come up for native programs, so setting up the wifi would go under that,  but for nothing that uses Libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, maybe you have put it in desktop mode rather than tablet/phone mode, and so the touch screen keyboard isn't coming up for native programs, since it thinks you got a keyboard attached
<liv21> It won't come up at all. That is the problem and I have not found a way to hard reset the device to factory settings. My phone is at the state when you first get it and have to set it up. That is my problem.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, so you haven't done the set up wizard ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> completed ?
<liv21> Exactly.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, from an install  you would have the factory re set optioon in the settings that I mentioned earlier
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but without that hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, actusally tht's odd if your not getting toudh screen keyboard at all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, that  should come up  or well for some things such as the wireless password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you click on the forward button using the touch screen though ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you can click on ?
<liv21> The Libertine install failed and reset the phone and I am stuck. I can't find a solution yet.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey,  ping about by any chance? I know you got that phone the Meizu Pro 5
<bregma> can't you skip the wireless password by hitting some button?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, what's the Libertine install,  did you do that yourself? I don't have a Meizu pro 5,  also bregma is a like LIbertine expert develooper started it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, if you have installed Liberitne yourself onto the Meizu Pro  5 then yes, I guess there could be an issue possibly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't think it has it by default yet ?
<popey> hm?
<liv21> You can skip that but it comes to point of the set up that you can't skip. Yes, unfortunately I did the install myself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, thought you might be able to help liv21 since he's having issues with a Meizu pro 5
<popey> liv21: theres a bug filed..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh does the Meizu Pro 5 have like a installer set up option to optionally install Libertine or something ?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1600582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1600582 in Canonical System Image "Installation of "Desktop Applications" breaks BQ Phones" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> we removed the package from the store
<liv21> I saw the bug. Do you how to do the hard reset on the Pro 5? All the instructions on the net refer to the Android version and it doesn't work on the Ubuntu edition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, whch package ?
<popey> puritine
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, the Pro 5 ships with libertine and an empty Desktop Appplications click that needs to be updated to get the full set of applications
<bregma> formerly known as Puritine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so the pro 5 got purtine or the new whatever, but has issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I see
<popey> dunno
<popey> i am on holiday
<bregma> popey, I believe the bug liv21 has is different from the puritine-breaks-Bq problem
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, oh where you gone on holiday ?
<popey> not irc. byeeee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, ok enjoy your holday away from IRC
<popey> bregma: knows more than me about tgis :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yeah but he doesnt have the pro 5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anwyay enjoy your holiday :)
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, the Pro 5 does not haver issues with Puritine, it's the older phones listed in the store as 'do not install this' that have a problem when you install it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, you should be in luck, bregma started Libertine  and of course knows a load more than me about Ubuntu Touch :D
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, the problem liv21 is having actually has nothing to do with libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yes I thought it was something to do with the pro 5 itself possibly, hence pinging popey
<bregma> for some reason the OSK gets broken if you make your system writeable and then update it
<bregma> then, without the OSK, you're hosed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, did you make your system read writeble ?
<liv21> I am so grateful for any help I can get. I and agree with bregma. It most likely has to do with how I installed the application.
<liv21> I did make it writable.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, ok there we go then, that's why your having problems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, you probably did't need to make it wewritable at all to try LIbertine on the pro 5 by the way
<bregma> depends....
<liv21> It's possible. I am not an expert at all
<bregma> anyway, I think you can recover to factory settings using some hold-the-volume-button-during-power-up magic or something, but I'm definitely no expert on that device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, was purtine offered in the app store for the pro 5 before ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, it's really an OTA-12 thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what is ?
<bregma> puritine was in the store pre-OTA-12 for testing
<bregma> evidently it has failed in some cases
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, you can factory re set, but you'll need a computer and a  usb cable to do it, and from the computer you'll have to put the image of Ubuntu touch a clean one a default one back on yourself I expect, but no don't know how to do it for the pro 5
<bregma> the Pro 5 gets puritine by default in OTA-12 but it can't come with the system image update because of partition sizes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, oh right intereting, I didn't know it acsally went into the store, I thought it was just the M 10 demo really for the tablet and that was that or pretty much
<bregma> so it shipped as an empty click in the system image and was offered as an update in the store
<bregma> we just withdrew it from the store because it was causing lockup problems on older phones
<liv21> The volume button during power magic d/n work on this phone. That is why I'm looking for a way to factory reset through the computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, BQ provide images for the hardware of both Ubuntu and Android for people to download and put back on them selves
<both> hi, is there any shop (or autorised partner) in Lodon where I could buy ubuntu phone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, Meizu probably do as well if you look around on there site or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, not officaly no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, someone might be selling one there some whhere though
<bregma> liv21, I'm afraid there is probably no one here at this time that knows enough about the Pro 5 to offer a workaround, but this is the right channel for when they are around
<bregma> unless ogra_ happens to be around
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, I think mhall119 may know how to re flash it, even if he doesn't have the pro 5,
<bregma> he might know
<bregma> it's Sunday for most people, they take the day off
 * bregma goes to take the dog for a walk before accidents happen
<liv21> Thank you so much guys. I'll try to figure it out and be patient and try to get on here during the week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> liv21, since I remember a past thing do with libertine and he was like if it goes wrong you can re  flash
<both> is there anything I could do in London to get ubuntu phone tomorrow?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, why you want one so fast ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, the only actsul Ubuntu Phone still on sale is uhmmm well actsually none from manfauctures currently
<both> I'm going on holiday, so I want it before that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> might be able to  find something on Ebay but that's it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, no you can't get one by tommorow no chance
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, unless you just happen to know someoen in Lonodn with one ready to give away or sell for example
<both> is there any progress bar (or table with dates) visible on ther internet, so I could track a progress of ubuntu phone development?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, devices, or the software itself?
<both> devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, there are olike pages for the last few over the air updates, with the proposals and  how the software has progressed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, the hardware isn't done by Canonical or Ubuntu community people
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip unoffically provides for certain toher hardware though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, but offialy it's only BQ and Meizu doing Ubuntu devices currently
<both> why availability is so low, while demand is quite high?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, good question :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, I agree with that, that the demand is actusally quite high amoung those who know about it,  more so than BQ and Meizu think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, I am not that happy that  BQ currently only sells the two tablet versions, but no Ubuntu phone, they had two before in the past year and a bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and neither are sold from them directly now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, Meizu should be releasing a MX 6 Ubuntu Edition next month
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the pro 5 didn't last that long untill went out of stock.  and the MX 4 is great I got that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and a BQ 4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, I have the first two Ubuntu Phones from last year, so the one from BQ, and the one from Meizu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both and one of the tablets
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, I think Meizu and BQ mostly use UBuntu to sell old stock of  phones they still have enough of left after selling them with Android, altouhg BQ did actsaully do some hardware changes to the BQ 4.5 Ubuntu Edition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, Ubuntu devices are currently also aimed still at developers and early adopters, more will come later and more stock I expect
<both> thx
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, yes if you wait a bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, oh it's July already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, ok in about  a week or so, I think the annoucment for the MX 6 acstaully being availale with Ubuntu Touch will be out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's a powerful phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a bit pricy, but will be really nice phone :) and I am saying as someone who's been using the Meziu MX 4 for like 9 months or so now :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, get in there and buy the Meizu MX 6 a bit later this month :) then you'll have an awesome Ubuntu Phone that was worth the wait as well and price! it will cost about 300 something pounds though it seems,  but will be worth the money
<SebthreeBQM10HD> both, be aware that no you can't run the commonly known Android apps with it,  but lots of DEsktop Linux programs are starting to come over anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or will be, that's mostly a demo stil
<kvmmm> hi guys. If I plug my Ubuntu phone into a laptop, I can boot the phone OS using the laptop screen, right?
<mcphail> kvmmm: no
<kvmmm> oh darn, for some reason I thought that was possible
<mcphail> kvmmm: some phines can connect by wires or wirelessly to tvs and monitors
<kvmmm> So it's not an Ubuntu OS feature but a phone feature?
<mcphail> kvmmm: it is an Ubuntu feature limited by the hardware on each phone
<kvmmm> ah, ok
<kvmmm> I'm thinking of putting Ubuntu on my Lumia 1020
<kvmmm> I'm also considering buying an Ubuntu phone
<mcphail> kvmmm: is there a port to your device?
<kvmmm> Tiny USB thing; the same as with most phones
<mcphail> kvmmm: no, has Ubuntu been made to run on your device?
<kvmmm> I've read some people have been able to do it, but haven't tried yet
<mcphail> kvmmm: it runs on a very small subset of available phones
<kvmmm> maybe I should just buy the Meizu Pro 5
<filifunk> these are the devices right?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mcphail> filifunk: i think so
<kvmmm> anyone here own a Meizu Pro 5?
<filifunk> mcphail:  I don't understand what are the drawbacks with those with a system image server and those without?
<kvmmm> I'm wondering how the camera compares to other phones
<filifunk> Do you have to have service on the phone in order to get ubuntu onto it?  I'm considering buying one of these old phones and trying it out/
<kvmmm> filifunk I already have an old phone I'm planning to try it on :P
<filifunk> kvmm which one?
<filifunk> and do you have service on it?
<bregma> filifunk, no, you do not need service on a phone to install Ubuntu
<bregma> I have an old N4 that has never had a SIM and Ubuntu runs fine (WiFi only, just like a tablet)
<bregma> I also have an N4 with a SIM as my regular phone I use every day, so that works too
<filifunk> awesome, I want the cheapest way to do this so I can buy an old phone and do this.  My ubuntu phone fantasy is being able to get terminal, ipython, mysql, my mysql databases that are currently on my desktop---onto my phone
<filifunk> is that possible?
 * ahoneybun is trying to fix his SIM issue
<kvmmm> so if I try to put Ubuntu on an unsupported phone, chances are I'll brick it, right?
<swalladge> ^ yeah probably. should be fine as long as you don't mess up the bootloader though
<swalladge> anyone having problems with ota 11 not automatically connected to remembered networks (wifi)?
<swalladge> mine isn't recognizing that the wifi network is the same everytime i restart it. (end up with heaps of 'previous networks')
#ubuntu-touch 2017-07-03
<izu> hi anyone here?
<Surpriyse> Downloud
<Surpriyse> Download
<Surpriyse> Sudo
<ogra_> now that was a Surpriyse ...
<ogra_> :P
